# The August witch got me...anyone want to join for Sept BFP? 59 testers 6 BFP so far!



## Unexpected212

:bfp::yipee::yellow:Hello!

I was meant to be NTNP but this cycle has been shorter than my usual ones and I think I ovulated WAY earlier which means I missed my gap. I HATE wasting a month and missing ovulation so I realised that I'm going to go full on TTC and bought myself some OPK's for this month.

July was my first month so I shouldn't be too dissapointed but it's hard not to be when you get those horrible cramps and the witch gets you.

As you can see I'm TTC #3

Would loveee some buddies in the same boat as me. Out this month but going ALL OUT for those August BFPS

Whose with me!

:flow:AUGUST TESTERS :pink::blue::yellow: :flow:

Unexpected212
AliBiz
startingout
Hopeful1479 :bfp::happydance::yellow:
marmoset
NoodleHelm
Alibiz
Skittles57
Sequeena
Linz85 :bfp::dance::yellow:
Louloubelle2
MissMcCoy
Campn
TTCBaby3and4
Smileyttc
Raine96
AliBiz
startingout
Hopeful1479
marmoset
Drjo718 :bfp::happydance::yellow:
Everythingxd
AngelOB 
secondnote
angeleyes1989
Sdc010905
Sweetness29
Ranchwife
Flowerbaby
Miracleshappen
twinkletoe
Amazonblues
Blackrain90
Powell130 :bfp::yipee::yellow:
Barbieann1123
Jellybean87
krissie328
ayla
GreyTMama
everythingxd
mrscletus
SGP517
Sweetmama26
NurseMommyTTC
jren
TTCnumba2
Loopylam
Barbieann1123
FertileFlower :bfp::headspin::yellow:
Dimmu
hal423
LunaLotus
CJHanson 
Gina236
Everything
Pnutprotector
Tesh23
FairyDust2009
Kuji :bfp::thumbup::yellow:
Angel5000


----------



## AliBiz

Me! Witch got me yesterday, and I was so certain we managed it this month... Anyway, I'm ttc #2, DD will be 3 next month so a bfp in August would be great...


----------



## Unexpected212

I 'knew' I wasn't pregnant but still held out hope. With all three of my bfps including my miscarriage I've always just known...sore boobs etc. Fingers crossed for next month for both of us xx


----------



## AliBiz

Absolutely!!! Next month is our month! Although I have an awful feeling OV is going to fall on the weekend DH is away next month.... I really hope life can't be that cruel lol xx


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies,

Please may I join you? I had an implant out in June so haven't had a clue what was going on, thought I ovulated around 8th July but AF arrived this morning so am hoping for an August BFP!

Not sure how long my cycle will be having not had a period for over a year with the implant but will go for 30 ish as I'm sure that's what they were before. 

Anywho, that's me! 

Fingers crossed! 

x


----------



## Hopeful1479

Looking to join as well!! I am not out yet this month but it was the first month we began trying for #2 as my little girl will be 2 in October. I am 36 and do not want to wait any longer... I just started tracking my cycles and will be buying OPK's this weekend for next month... My witch is due August 3rd, and I have never been good about telling signs in my body as it took me a few weeks last time to figure out I was pregnant because I had no symptoms just bloated which made me work out harder cause I thought I was putting on weight! So I may need help with reading OPK's and stuff as the more reading I do the more I realized I need "Getting Pregnant for Dummies"!! Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## marmoset

I'm in! We are TTC #1 and this past cycle was our first - I know it was silly to get my hopes up for 'beginner's luck' but I did and was just crushed when AF showed a few days ago.

I just started temping with FF yesterday - so fun to see those little blue dots showing up!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for quick success and a BFP in August because a really really good friend is getting married at the end of May and I'm absolutely determined to be there. But I'd have to fly, and I'm Canadian and the wedding is in the US, so if I'm close to my due date the insurance situation would be a nightmare. 

So keeping all fingers and toes crossed I can instead bring a teeny tiny baby to the wedding! Eeeeee.

(I know in the grand scheme of things trying to time a baby to be able to go to a wedding might seem silly or weird, but it's deeply important to me to be there for a lot of reasons. So. We'll see!)

Baby dust all over the place!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## NoodleHelm

May I join you?

We are ttc #1, and July was our first cycle. I am currently on CD3.
I have bought a BBT, but haven't started temping yet. I find by the time I am awake and cognitive enough to temp, I am questioning if it would be correct or not. I do have OPK's and will be using those this cycle. DH is taking Horny Goat weed with Maca to hopefully help, and we are both taking vitamins.

Hopefully this month is it for all of us! We are trying to get pregnant in the next 3 cycles, as DH has to go for predeployment training. Fx


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome to all of you! I hope every single one of us gets our August BFP! This months witch is a horrible one I feel so crap!


----------



## startingout

Having not had s period for so long I'm in agony!!! 

Fingers crossed for all!!


----------



## Unexpected212

What day does everyone start OPK's....?

I usually ovulate late but I'm not sure it may have changed since my daughter as my cycle was 28 days this month and last time I TTC it was 33/34.


----------



## AliBiz

Cd3 today for me, started soy today as my last cycle was 45 days long.... It worked when ttc DD, so fingers crossed. I'll start opk on cd 10 &#128522;


----------



## skittles57

The wicked witch got me today. So very bummed out. Hopeful august will be the lucky month!!!


----------



## sequeena

Got my period this morning which is no surprise. Hoping for an August bfp. I haven't gotten pregnant in almost 4 years so I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## linz85

Can I join you ladies also? I'm ttc #3 but we were NTNP but now I'm full on TTC. We've only been trying since January ( for me) March officially to the oh. My periods were not fully back till March since my last DD. I'm on CD 34 and normally been having 32/33 day cycles so just waiting for AF to show her bloody face! (no pun intended :) ) Took a test yesterday and it was Neg, so just want to start the next cycle already :)

I've also just signed up for the ClearBlue pregancy study, so hopefully they'll send me out some useful to help with tracking things. If your interested in signing up, Follow the link below:

https://uk.clearblue.com/survey


----------



## louloubelle2

Please can I join! Was certain this was our month - bled on wipe just 7dpo and then mild brown spotting, so thought maybe implantation bleed. This morning more blood (sorry if tmi) so clearly just a mega early period. Gutted, and confused as not anything like a normal cycle. Seeing doctor tomorrow and hopefully August can be all of our months ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome everyone :) It's nice to have some people to keep me company at the same stage of our cycles!

This AF is brutal!!! 

I might start OPK's on around day 10 then just incase I miss it. 

Good luck everyone!!

Whats everyone trying? I've been looking at SMEP


----------



## Unexpected212

I've added everyone to a list at the start so we know whose testing in August and hopefully we can put a BFP next to every single name!

If I've missed anyone let me know It's been a long day at work haha


----------



## NoodleHelm

DH isn't around enough for SMEP here, as he has been working night patrol lately. :(

SO, We will be going every day the last three days of my fertile window.. Hopefully I get a positive OPK on one of those days. I am thinking of buying the fertility monitor from clearblue.


----------



## Unexpected212

NoodleHelm said:


> DH isn't around enough for SMEP here, as he has been working night patrol lately. :(
> 
> SO, We will be going every day the last three days of my fertile window.. Hopefully I get a positive OPK on one of those days. I am thinking of buying the fertility monitor from clearblue.

I'm not sure I can commit to something so like...specific anyway haha. I'd probably forget and mess it up. I'm probably going to try every other day and every day of my fertile window. If I'm not fast asleep after work lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

linz85 said:


> Can I join you ladies also? I'm ttc #3 but we were NTNP but now I'm full on TTC. We've only been trying since January ( for me) March officially to the oh. My periods were not fully back till March since my last DD. I'm on CD 34 and normally been having 32/33 day cycles so just waiting for AF to show her bloody face! (no pun intended :) ) Took a test yesterday and it was Neg, so just want to start the next cycle already :)
> 
> I've also just signed up for the ClearBlue pregancy study, so hopefully they'll send me out some useful to help with tracking things. If your interested in signing up, Follow the link below:
> 
> https://uk.clearblue.com/survey


Hey! It's nice to have someone who is TTC #3 and your kids are very similar in age to mine :)


----------



## NoodleHelm

Unexpected212 said:


> NoodleHelm said:
> 
> 
> DH isn't around enough for SMEP here, as he has been working night patrol lately. :(
> 
> SO, We will be going every day the last three days of my fertile window.. Hopefully I get a positive OPK on one of those days. I am thinking of buying the fertility monitor from clearblue.
> 
> I'm not sure I can commit to something so like...specific anyway haha. I'd probably forget and mess it up. I'm probably going to try every other day and every day of my fertile window. If I'm not fast asleep after work lol.Click to expand...

EXACTLY! It already feels SO timed. I don't think I could manage.. I would be SUPER sore too. :dohh:


----------



## MissMcCoy

It got me too.... every month I think it's my time and nope.... 

Started trying earlier than just the "week" 
Hopefully it works. 

Every one is having babies.... not me. :( maybe I better go see a doctor on the matter


----------



## sequeena

I can't remember what smep is isn't it just sex every otjer day? That's what we are doing. I am currently undergoing testing for PCOS and an underactive thyroid. I don't know if I can pregnant without help as it took 2 years to conceive Thomas and we have been ntnp/TTC since He was 4 weeks old and I've not had another pregnancy since. I'm having a womb scan within a month to looking at My ovaries.


----------



## campn

I am with you, beautiful ladies! I also missed my ovulation day cause I ovulated sooner than I always do. 

Here's hoping we get some BFP in August!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBaby3and4

Looking for my BFP on August 15th! In the same boat TTC #3!


----------



## smileyttc

May I join? DH and I TTC#1! Went off BCP june 11 AF just came the july 21 with all sorts of craziness in between. Hoping for a BFP in August.


----------



## Raine96

I'll join you ladies. 
I was on depo for over a year. Was supposed to get my next shot August 2014 but decided to go with birth control pills instead. Took the pills from August-December. Had a period in September and light spotting in December 2014 but nothing since then. Doctors say it take a year for depo to get out of your system so that's why I haven't had a period but I don't believe it, I still feel like something is wrong.
Ovulated last month but got bfn currently have close to positive opks so I will be ovulating sometime in the next few days. It's hard to track everything when you haven't had a period in months! 
Here's a pic of my opk from today.


----------



## Raine96

Opk from today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Raine96 said:


> Opk from today

Looks like you're almost there! Start baby dancing every other day!?


----------



## Hopeful1479

So as I stated I am a bad tracker, so don't laugh at me when I ask this question... You start counting your cycle on day 1 of your period right? And if that is true I would be on cycle day 21?? My cycles are usually 30 days and all those ovulation calculators put me fertile days of the 16-21, which who knows, I just bought OPK's for the month of August... On what day do I start testing? Thanks!! :flower:

I should mention that my last period started on July 4th and we got busy just about every day from the 15-22 of July lol...


----------



## NoodleHelm

That is correct. CD1 is the first day of your period.

Last month I just went by my app, during the fertile window. OPK's can be so confusing and hard to read, because there is hardly ever a control line on the ones I use. They are so light all the time.

I am worried if I get too stressed about it, it won't happen either. Here's to hoping we all get BFP's


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome to the new ladies! Babydust to you all!!

I'm just waiting out this period...it's going on foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, please may I join? 

I am currently CD4. I had a MMC on 26th June and this is my first AF since then (quite an early one!) so it's a bad one and looking like it will last a week or more. I will hopefully be Oing around 3rd August, and testing around 15th - 17th August depending on how symptom spotting goes!

Good luck to all of us this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## linz85

Hey girlies! I'm still waiting for AF to show up! 3 days late she is according to FF. normally have 32 day cycle but I'm on CD 35. Test was took on CD 32 and was Neg. If she's still not here by Monday might test again and if not.. God knows what's going on!! I don't feel any different so I'm guessing it's an unovulating month :-/ xx


----------



## drjo718

I'd like to join please! I'm not sure when I'll ovulate since I'm upping my dose of femara, but let's shoot for a testing date of august 25!


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome Everything and Drjo718!!

Oof Linz85 fingers crossed AF stays away and this is your bfp.


----------



## Unexpected212

So wheres everyone up to? I'm CD5 and boredddd


----------



## sequeena

I'm cd3 and almost done bleeding. Very light this month. Sometimes I bleed for over a week.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm CD5 and still bleeding pretty heavily... first AF post MC so it's to be expected I guess.


----------



## smileyttc

I'm on CD5. Seem to be at the tail end of it, just spotting. Last cycle was my first off BCP so I'm not really sure how long my cycles are or when I O. Looks like a lot of us are around the same time in our cycles, hopefully we will all be announcing BFP in the next month!


----------



## linz85

Unexpected212 said:


> Welcome Everything and Drjo718!!
> 
> Oof Linz85 fingers crossed AF stays away and this is your bfp.

Hehe thanks but I think I know it's just my body being awkward. Not having any unusual symptoms also tells me my body is just playing cruel games. 
I should be on cd 4 by now :-( really want it to sort itself out! Lol


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies. Cd4 for me, and I'm also very bored. Not as heavy as last time so I think I'm for sure back to normal after my methotrexate shot. I'm so excited to actually start trying trying this month.


----------



## drjo718

I'm 15/16 dpo and waiting for AF so I can start femara again.


----------



## SecondNote

I'm in! CD 1 here.


----------



## angeleyes1989

would also like to join.

all honesty not expecting bfp august has ive only just had implant removed 23rd of this month and having what i believe to be a withdrawal bleed ,had irregular bleeds on implant so i cant be to sure whats what as of yet do however have opks .

trying for baby number three have two boys aged 9 and 5 ,also mummy to two angel babies


----------



## sdc010905

HI ladies, 
Im moving onto cycle 2 Ttc #3, dh and i already have ds1 who's 8 and ds2 is 2. Last month i missed my ov (cycles vary between 21-29days) in the last few months.) So its cd3 if my new cycle and im bored waiting for af to finish already! Treated myself to cb digi ov tests yesterday because i foynd the cheapies confused me last month and i need to pinpoint my O this time. Hope we all get lucky &#9786;


----------



## Sweetness29

I'm in too. Going to start ttc in August. Awaiting AF within this week..


----------



## MissMcCoy

Testing Thursday 13th... on cd14. 

Baby dust to us all. &#128513;


----------



## RanchWife

Hi ladies! On CD 2 and will be testing on or after (let's be honest, probably secretly before) august 22nd. I had all kinds of "symptoms" last month, which turned out to be in my head. This time around I'll be doing my best to relax, go with the flow and enjoy all the trying. Good luck gals!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! Can i join you? Im 39 TTC our first child with my OH although its really TTC No2 for me as i already have a DD too my ex-DH. Got my Mirena removed 6th July and looks like my first AF is about too arrive so CD1 tomorrow for me and definately going for that August BFP!!! Really want BFP before im 40 which is in December so best get at it! Excited for us all!!! Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hello! :hi: I'm on CD1 now! I temp'd this cycle so I've known for 3 days that AF was coming, which is a nice let down as opposed to symptom spotting, constantly checking for bleeding and holding out hope. I did an awful job checking CM though so I need to do a better job this cycle so FF has a better chance at pinpointing O. 

Anyways, for me this is our 4th cycle TTC #2. Have a DD who just turned 2. Getting so anxious to give her a sibling! Like you all I feel so bored and anxious already. I think waiting to be done with AF Is the worst type of wait for me. She should be gone by the end of the week! Best of luck to you all! 
:dust:


----------



## MissMcCoy

This is like our 7th cycle ttc #3 
I was feeling so optimistic earlier.... then it just hit me... there is a good chance it won't happen this round either... it just makes me so sad. We want this so bad. :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome everyone, it's nice so many of us are around the same cycle day. Good to have the support and company and to get to test around the same time and get loads of bfps!!!

Don't give up hope MissMcCoy...fingers crossed this is your cycle and alllll of ours too :)


----------



## sequeena

It can happen and It will happen xx

I am so nervous about my test results. My doctor said he would ring when they come in. I am 100% sure I have PCOS and inherited It from my mother and I'm also pretty sure I have an underactive thyroid. I only had the test done on wednesday so I don't think I will hear anything until tomorrow or wednesday but I just want to get on and tackle my issues. Even if It means going back to WTT whilst I sort things.

If I do have an underactive thyroid there is a high chance It caused Thomas' birth defect and disabilities... the thought makes me feel ill.


----------



## Unexpected212

What a worrying time for you :( I hope you get the results you want xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you x he has all the support he needs so it's not all bad but I wish I had gone to the doctor before I became pregnant with him. His defect doesn't bother him as much he had an extra thumb that was removed at 15 weeks but His thumb joint is large as there were 2 thumbs and if he catches it or falls on it it hurts him a lot :( there's nothing that can be done for it though he's already had 2 surgeries. It could be worse.


----------



## Unexpected212

You can't torture yourself with the 'what if's'. You have a beautiful little boy and it could have happened regardless of going to the doctors. I know people who have had children with birth defects and there is no reason at all. I think it's just one of those things.


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies! 

Hope every is ok!

I *think* I'm on CD6. 

When should I start OPK testing?

I think we'll probably just DTD every other day until I'm 'due' on but having an idea of when I might be ovulating might help target the deed doing! lol 

xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Thats my plan at the moment every other day but not put too much pressure on myself if we miss a day and to BD three days in a row when I get my positive OPK...I'm going to start mine around CD10 I think so I don't miss ovulation


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hope everyone had a good weekend! I am on cycle day 24 AF due 8/3. I really hate the 2 week wait. I am guessing I am out this month as it was the first month TTC and I am not a lucky person at all... It took about 3 months with my first and that was on a messed up cycle. How is everyone doing?


----------



## startingout

Just read SMEP so think I'll give it a go see how we get on...! x


----------



## Hopeful1479

So I just ordered my first batch of OPK testers, has anyone ever used the brand Wondfu, I think thats it?? I bought them off of AMazon and read all the reviews and they were the best rated I guess. Now I just have to learn what to look for lol. Is there anyone testing in the next two weeks for a BFP by chance??


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend! I am on cycle day 24 AF due 8/3. I really hate the 2 week wait. I am guessing I am out this month as it was the first month TTC and I am not a lucky person at all... It took about 3 months with my first and that was on a messed up cycle. How is everyone doing?

I'm ok! CD6 and AF is stillllll going grr. I have really horrible AF's when I'm not in the pill.

You may get caught first month. If you are timing perfectly I think it's like a 25% chance each cycle regardless of if it's your first month or tenth month. So some people catch straight away and others just keep missing that 25%.

It took me one month with my MC and two months with my daughter. x

Good luck! Hope AF stays away


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> So I just ordered my first batch of OPK testers, has anyone ever used the brand Wondfu, I think thats it?? I bought them off of AMazon and read all the reviews and they were the best rated I guess. Now I just have to learn what to look for lol. Is there anyone testing in the next two weeks for a BFP by chance??

I'm pretty sure they are a good brand. I just use ones I bought from Ebay. They've always been reliable in the past :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Does anyone else feel like EVERYONE they know is pregnant??! Seems like I can't go a week without hearing about someone else being pregnant. This is what happened when we were NTNP for my daughter for almost a year. It's like everyone else gets first dibs on the fertility and I have to wait til there is finally some left to spare :haha: that or I just have not yet been let in on the secret of our local 'pregnancy water' or something :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Unexpected212 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> So I just ordered my first batch of OPK testers, has anyone ever used the brand Wondfu, I think thats it?? I bought them off of AMazon and read all the reviews and they were the best rated I guess. Now I just have to learn what to look for lol. Is there anyone testing in the next two weeks for a BFP by chance??
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are a good brand. I just use ones I bought from Ebay. They've always been reliable in the past :)Click to expand...

My AF is a nightmare off the pill, I never went back on after my daughter was born, we used the condom and pull out method... But it lasts 7 full days and I hate it so much and they are heavy some months and its so gross. I will see on the OPK's I bought them last time but never used them as I ended up pregnant. i am sure they are not hard to use I just have to be good about doing it. When should I test as I work 7am -4pm daily, can I test when I get home or should I do it before work? ANy thoughts I appreciate! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

MiraclesHappn said:


> Does anyone else feel like EVERYONE they know is pregnant??! Seems like I can't go a week without hearing about someone else being pregnant. This is what happened when we were NTNP for my daughter for almost a year. It's like everyone else gets first dibs on the fertility and I have to wait til there is finally some left to spare :haha: that or I just have not yet been let in on the secret of our local 'pregnancy water' or something :dohh:

Funny you say that my SIL is pregnant and like 5 of my facebook friends just accounced... And driving the other day I said to my husband I feel as though everyone we passed walking or getting the mail is pregnant. But this is how it was for me before I had my daughter. And since I have a full week left to testing I have manifested all sorts of symptoms in my head lol, why do we do this to ourselves????


----------



## linz85

Evening girls, I'm hoping to get AF soon.. Crippled with cramps this afternoon... She's only 5 days late! Hehe. ClearBlue are sending my out my tester pack tomorrow and have said wait until the first day of bleeding to start the study. I just want AF here so I can crack on with trying this month! Good luck everyone! Xxx


----------



## sdc010905

Just wondering when ye think i should start opks? In the last 6 months o varies from day 9-15 and anywhere in between! I have 10 digi opks and not buying anymore?!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys is it too late to join this group? I feel like I am totally out this cycle due to a very very strange cycle and DH working away which meant we only got to BD once on CD 11 .....got random smiley face OPKs on cd 11,12,13,(didnt test 14) then positive again 15?!?! What the hell! The only thing I can think of is I didn't ovulate (don't temp) and my body kept trying? Anyway so totally down this cycle but looking forward to planning next cycle and ready to order my new bunch of opks etc! How is everyone doing?? TWW sucks doesn't it!! As does waiting to O!! Hope you all well!! 
Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> Does anyone else feel like EVERYONE they know is pregnant??! Seems like I can't go a week without hearing about someone else being pregnant. This is what happened when we were NTNP for my daughter for almost a year. It's like everyone else gets first dibs on the fertility and I have to wait til there is finally some left to spare :haha: that or I just have not yet been let in on the secret of our local 'pregnancy water' or something :dohh:

Yes yes yes!! Totally understand miracles! Nice to see you!! I feel like everyone has asked me in last few months....so any news....so any news....aghh!! Xxx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Yes yes yes!! Totally understand miracles! Nice to see you!! I feel like everyone has asked me in last few months....so any news....so any news....aghh!! Xxx

Ugh yes!! That is another one for sure! I'm so tired of people telling me "well get on it then!" Anytime I talk about how DD would love a sibling. Do people not understand not everyone can decided they want a baby and immediately fall pregnant right away? I've even told people I don't get pregnant very easily and I still get remarks like that constantly now. So frustrating. 

Sorry you feel out this cycle :( hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised. Are you planning on trying to temp next cycle if not? Will you have better timing luck or is DHs schedule also hit and miss like that?


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> So I just ordered my first batch of OPK testers, has anyone ever used the brand Wondfu, I think thats it?? I bought them off of AMazon and read all the reviews and they were the best rated I guess. Now I just have to learn what to look for lol. Is there anyone testing in the next two weeks for a BFP by chance??
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are a good brand. I just use ones I bought from Ebay. They've always been reliable in the past :)Click to expand...
> 
> My AF is a nightmare off the pill, I never went back on after my daughter was born, we used the condom and pull out method... But it lasts 7 full days and I hate it so much and they are heavy some months and its so gross. I will see on the OPK's I bought them last time but never used them as I ended up pregnant. i am sure they are not hard to use I just have to be good about doing it. When should I test as I work 7am -4pm daily, can I test when I get home or should I do it before work? ANy thoughts I appreciate! :flower:Click to expand...

I used to test once a day in the morning and if they seemed like they were heading towards positive I tested again in the evening as to not miss the surge.


----------



## Unexpected212

sdc010905 said:


> Just wondering when ye think i should start opks? In the last 6 months o varies from day 9-15 and anywhere in between! I have 10 digi opks and not buying anymore?!

Do one every other day from day 8? I'm not really sure? Why not buy the cheap OPK's for like £3 for 30. Then you could test more?


----------



## Unexpected212

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys is it too late to join this group? I feel like I am totally out this cycle due to a very very strange cycle and DH working away which meant we only got to BD once on CD 11 .....got random smiley face OPKs on cd 11,12,13,(didnt test 14) then positive again 15?!?! What the hell! The only thing I can think of is I didn't ovulate (don't temp) and my body kept trying? Anyway so totally down this cycle but looking forward to planning next cycle and ready to order my new bunch of opks etc! How is everyone doing?? TWW sucks doesn't it!! As does waiting to O!! Hope you all well!!
> Xxx

Deffo not too late! Welcome :)


----------



## AmazonBlues

I'd like to join as well! I was pretty optimistic about our chances last month but no such luck. I decided to try monitoring BBTs this month just to feel more confident that I'm ovulating though I have had very regular 28 day cycles and my OPKs always turn positive on CD14


----------



## Blackrain90

I'll join! AT hasn't shown up yet but between my low temps, cramps and BFN's, she should be here any moment. I'll probably be testing around Aug 19 give or take!


----------



## sequeena

Welcome everyone :)

How has your days been? Mondays are always the same fkr us my son's therapist came. He wasn't very interested!! We also got his first delivery of NHS nappies. They're good but only last about 2 hours.


----------



## AngelOb

Happy Monday! It was just another day, just waiting for AF to be done done so we can get to work on trying this cycle. I'm more than ready to try again and this is the first cycle we are actively working on it after my last mc. Only a few more days until I'm in the fertile window going by my 28 day cycle so I'm excited :)


----------



## Powell130

Can I join? CD11 here and thinking I'll ovulate this weekend (going by the last two cycles I took soy to O) just in time for hubs birthday in Sunday. Fingers crossed for an August BFP!


----------



## Blackrain90

Such a long day! All the AF symptoms and no AF, just want my next cycle to start so we can start trying again


----------



## Barbieann1123

Hi ladies! Would love to join! CD 7 today. Took Letrozole CD3-7 three pills a day so hoping for a good ovulation this go round. I ovulated last cycle taking two pills a day but it wasn't a very strong one. Will be doing opk's to check for ovulation cause every month seems different. With PCOS my cycles are crazy!! This cycle already feels long...


----------



## sdc010905

Unexpected212 said:


> sdc010905 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering when ye think i should start opks? In the last 6 months o varies from day 9-15 and anywhere in between! I have 10 digi opks and not buying anymore?!
> 
> Do one every other day from day 8? I'm not really sure? Why not buy the cheap OPK's for like £3 for 30. Then you could test more?Click to expand...

Ugh; got em last month (that was 1st cycle doing them) and got a nearly positive-cd9 and again cd14 with neg in between and no actual full positive so just hoping these make it clearer. They stressed me out so much and i was trying to bd about 10 days straight!


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell130 said:


> Can I join? CD11 here and thinking I'll ovulate this weekend (going by the last two cycles I took soy to O) just in time for hubs birthday in Sunday. Fingers crossed for an August BFP!

Hey Powell! Good to hear from you!! FX for your weekend "O" and a birthday baba for hubbie!!


----------



## jellybean87

Hi can I join you all? I stopped taking the pill about a week ago and have started af/withdrawal bleed today. 
I'm ttc #3. We have 2 dd's aged 8 & 2. I'm feeling a bit nervous about ttc it took 3 months with dd1 but a year for dd2


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome


Amazonblues
Blackrain90
Powell130
Barbieann1123
Jellybean87

I'll add you to the list now :) Thanks for joining. Wish you all a BFP! Lets hope this thread has a 100% success rate haha.

I'm CD8...only two days until I start OPK testing to make sure I catch the egg. We only decided to start trying halfway through my last cycle and I'm sure I missed the egg.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Unexpected212

Also If I've missed anyone on the list just let me know!


----------



## linz85

Feeling frustrated! Lol. Clearblue are sending me out my kit today so I need my period to start the study.. 
AF is still MIA. Grrrrr! Had the worst ever cramps yesterday though so she shouldn't be long x :D


----------



## Unexpected212

Have you tested again since? Cramps don't always mean AF!


----------



## AngelOb

Unexpected: I'm with you on feeling like I missed the egg last cycle. You're only a day ahead of me, I'm cd7! Seems like it takes forever doesn't it?

I don't do OPKs but FF changed my crosshairs twice so who knows if I actually O'd or not. Three more days until one of my apps puts me in my fertile window :) thinking we'll start bd sooner rather than later just in case...


----------



## Powell130

AngelOb said:


> Unexpected: I'm with you on feeling like I missed the egg last cycle. You're only a day ahead of me, I'm cd7! Seems like it takes forever doesn't it?
> 
> I don't do OPKs but FF changed my crosshairs twice so who knows if I actually O'd or not. Three more days until one of my apps puts me in my fertile window :) thinking we'll start bd sooner rather than later just in case...

Are you meaning you're not sure if you O'd last cycle? 

What apps do you use?


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- mind if I join you? I'm going to try to temp this cycle along with opks. Af should be due August 20th.


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome :) Nice to have a good group of ladies for support...I swear each cycle feels like foreverrrrr


----------



## krissie328

Unexpected212 said:


> Welcome :) Nice to have a good group of ladies for support...I swear each cycle feels like foreverrrrr

Thanks! My last cycle was 48 days. I am glad to finally be moving on to a new one.


----------



## AliBiz

Hi Ladies, haven't been on in about a week sorry &#55357;&#56911; so much going on, looking for a new home, moving to a new role in work... Promotion Whoohoo...Ed Sheeran concert... This is all in preparation for the arrival of number 2. Except Ed of course lol

How is everyone doing ? I finished soy yesterday and already have ewcm, loads of it, considering I had practically none last month I'm optimistic of a half decent OV day this month, not CD29!!!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

So you know how there is a calculator for everything?? I found an implantation one and it said that if Iwas to have it that it would be over the next 3 days including today.. I have already said that don't think I could be pregnant because we just started this cycle and have no luck. But there is always that hope. AF is due 8/3 according to my 30 days cycle that I am traking. I remember how nutty I got wen trying for the first time and I hate it. What is or if anything are people taking for any assistance or vitamins? I am taking vitex and prenatals....


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm not taking anything! Although I did stop taking my hayfever medication because apparently antihistemines can stop you getting pregnant..who knew!


----------



## Powell130

I'm taking 
soy CD3-7
royal jelly, bee pollen and raw honey
Cinnamon
Geritol complete
Baby aspirin
Vitamin D
CoQ10

Drinking green tea and grapefruit juice for more CM
Tussin to thin mucous


----------



## linz85

Unexpected212 said:


> Have you tested again since? Cramps don't always mean AF!



No, not tested again. Can't bear to see another negative. Grrr. Will
Prolly wait till the weekend and then test again if it's not here. Got my clear blue kit today and there's the digital ovulation kit and 3 preggo tests in there too " to use if I suspect on pregnant" lol. Do I dare use theirs? Haha xx


----------



## twinkletoe

krissie328 said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :) Nice to have a good group of ladies for support...I swear each cycle feels like foreverrrrr
> 
> Thanks! My last cycle was 48 days. I am glad to finally be moving on to a new one.Click to expand...

Hey Krissie- sorry about AF but yes as you say good to get the new cycle started and all ready to catch that eggy!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hopeful1479 said:


> So you know how there is a calculator for everything?? I found an implantation one and it said that if Iwas to have it that it would be over the next 3 days including today.. I have already said that don't think I could be pregnant because we just started this cycle and have no luck. But there is always that hope. AF is due 8/3 according to my 30 days cycle that I am traking. I remember how nutty I got wen trying for the first time and I hate it. What is or if anything are people taking for any assistance or vitamins? I am taking vitex and prenatals....

Hey hopeful- I'm not taking anything but conception vitamins (boots own brand) and using preseed. 

I am currently cramping and spotting and totally expecting AF this weekend. Technically i could be testing in August even if I get AF this weekend so I might get two cycles out of this thread. Thinking of trying Vit B6 and research something for CM.......I remember when we were trying for DS I had loads but last two cycles I haven't noticed any at all.....anybody for any suggestions that worked for them to get EWCM?


----------



## krissie328

I am doing clomid this cycle. We will also be using conception + to help with low cm if needed. I also take a prenatal. 

After I o I will start progesterone and baby aspirin. 

This was the same protocol we used with ds so I am hoping it works again.


----------



## AngelOb

Powell130 said:


> AngelOb said:
> 
> 
> Unexpected: I'm with you on feeling like I missed the egg last cycle. You're only a day ahead of me, I'm cd7! Seems like it takes forever doesn't it?
> 
> I don't do OPKs but FF changed my crosshairs twice so who knows if I actually O'd or not. Three more days until one of my apps puts me in my fertile window :) thinking we'll start bd sooner rather than later just in case...
> 
> Are you meaning you're not sure if you O'd last cycle?
> 
> What apps do you use?Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I did.

I use period tracker and fertility friend. My temps were kind of all over the place and it was a long cycle for me. It said I O'd and I had what I thought was EWCM but then a week later my temps shot up and it moved over my cross hairs. I'm not sure if I actually did though, wouldn't surprise me but I'm hoping it won't happen again.


----------



## GreytMama

Is it too late to join? The witch got me on Sunday. Just trying to get through until next week when I'm going to start using my opk's. I also got a BBT and started using that this morning.

This month is my birthday (26! On the 30th) and our two year wedding anniversary so maybe that will be lucky. 

Hoping for the best for all of us this month!! Baby dust to us all!


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> So you know how there is a calculator for everything?? I found an implantation one and it said that if Iwas to have it that it would be over the next 3 days including today.. I have already said that don't think I could be pregnant because we just started this cycle and have no luck. But there is always that hope. AF is due 8/3 according to my 30 days cycle that I am traking. I remember how nutty I got wen trying for the first time and I hate it. What is or if anything are people taking for any assistance or vitamins? I am taking vitex and prenatals....
> 
> Hey hopeful- I'm not taking anything but conception vitamins (boots own brand) and using preseed.
> 
> I am currently cramping and spotting and totally expecting AF this weekend. Technically i could be testing in August even if I get AF this weekend so I might get two cycles out of this thread. Thinking of trying Vit B6 and research something for CM.......I remember when we were trying for DS I had loads but last two cycles I haven't noticed any at all.....anybody for any suggestions that worked for them to get EWCM?Click to expand...

Robitussin and mucinex help thin what you have

Green tea and white grapefruit juice help produce more

I've heard a few things about l arginine helping

EPO works for some


----------



## Aayla

Hi All!
Would love to join! Today (July 28) is CD 1 for me. I have been on Femara for 2 cycles but last cycle I O'd for the first time. I only know this based on my Day 21 progesterone test. FF had cross hairs twice and took both away. Having PCOS has made my temps quite rocky. We didn't use opk's last cycle due to money and we didn't BD as often as we should have due to other stress. 
So this cycle I will be on femara again (7.5mg) days 3-7. I restarted metformin for my PCOS and I am taking a pre-natal vitamin. I will be using opk's starting day 7 as FF had my first cross hairs on day 8 for last cycle (although it did take it away as I continued to temp) and we will BD every day that we can. Our goal is every day up to day 25. This month I will also be paying close attention to CM. 
My official test day will be August 27 (based on a 30 day cycle although my last one was 35 days) but I will likely be testing early, particularly if I can pin point my O day. I am a POAS addict. lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I keep thinking about trying to figure out something to take or use to help but I'm also nervous because the last two cycles have been a perfect 28 days so I don't want to screw that up. I always worry I'm not ovulating but if my cycles have been so regular surely O is too, right? I think all I'm going to take this cycle is baby aspirin and folic acid. I need to pay close attention to cm and actually chart it this time, I didn't last time so FF wasn't sure about giving me crosshairs. I'm also worried about having a short lp so I might need to look into something for that if I see I do this cycle.


----------



## Hopeful1479

See I never really paid much attention to CM before, now I think I want to understand it as well... Since AF is due 8/3 or so, I will start using my OPK's in August and pay attention to CM. How does Robitussin and mucinex help? How and when would you take it??

What else can be used to increase CM??


----------



## Powell130

I posted a few things that can help with CM

Lots of water, if you're not getting enough then your body isn't going to waste what it has to make CM.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm just taking pre-natals, and I use pre-seed.

I have some COQ10 from when I was TTC DS2 but I didn't take them regularly then. They are a little past their date now so think I probably shouldn't use them now.

I don't use OPKs or anything to track O because I can tell from my CM, and I (pre MC) have been pretty regular with O between about CD13 and CD16. I can feel O too and then I get non-fertile CM within a day or 2 of O.

I'm CD9 now and DTD last night in case I O early :thumbup:


----------



## mrscletus

Hey all!! So it took me a while to find this thread!! But count me in!! I am on cd9 starting OPK today. Had a very faint line.. Thinking I will probably test again this evening. 

I'm so happy to see so many ladies on here!! Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Powell130 said:


> I posted a few things that can help with CM
> 
> Lots of water, if you're not getting enough then your body isn't going to waste what it has to make CM.

Have you had much success with FertileCM? I was looking to buy it for my next cycle....


----------



## Unexpected212

welcome everyone new :)


----------



## Unexpected212

How is everyone today?

CD9 and starting my OPK's tomorrow. Really don't want to miss ovulation this month.


----------



## Aayla

Cd 2. AF is heavy and the cramping is insane. Looking forward to tomorrow as I start the femara again. Hubby and I are destined to not do it on our wedding date, which is tomorrow. (I had af on our actual wedding day). lol. I am really excited to have testing so late in august. I have had a wonderful idea for announcing it to my dad. If I can hold off until the second sunday in September this is Grandparent's day in Canada. (not as popular as mama or daddy day). I wanted to give them a gift on this day and wish them a happy grandparent's day (I will be the first to have a baby in our family). :D Here's hoping for a bfp this month!


----------



## Unexpected212

I had AF On my wedding day too!!! It was awful haha. Trying to change stuff in a wedding dress was such a mission

Good luck this month :)


----------



## Aayla

Unexpected212 said:


> I had AF On my wedding day too!!! It was awful haha. Trying to change stuff in a wedding dress was such a mission
> 
> Good luck this month :)

Thanks! Oh it was so bad. I had some of the best bridesmaids lol


----------



## mrscletus

I am so happy to be done with AF this month... it seems like we all had it pretty bad this month. Although she didnt last long for me, she was strong and oh so painful this month!! 

So I'm going to do another OPK when I get home, just to make sure it is the same fiant line and i am not missing a surge.


----------



## drjo718

Cd4 for me. AF this month was just 2 heavy days and now is light which is odd for me. It's only my 2nd af after fibroid removal and 1st without provera so maybe this is what a normal period is like? I usually have horrible cramps that I take prescription pain meds for, and this time I only needed ibuprofen one day. Started 10mg femara yesterday. I'm hoping this works as oh's dad was officially diagnosed with aggressive cancer yesterday and given 3 weeks to a couple months to live. Chemo might prolong life a little while but won't shrink the cancer. I want him to know a grand baby is on the way.


----------



## Powell130

Hopeful1479 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I posted a few things that can help with CM
> 
> Lots of water, if you're not getting enough then your body isn't going to waste what it has to make CM.
> 
> Have you had much success with FertileCM? I was looking to buy it for my next cycle....Click to expand...

I've never used it


----------



## Powell130

drjo718 said:


> Cd4 for me. AF this month was just 2 heavy days and now is light which is odd for me. It's only my 2nd af after fibroid removal and 1st without provera so maybe this is what a normal period is like? I usually have horrible cramps that I take prescription pain meds for, and this time I only needed ibuprofen one day. Started 10mg femara yesterday. I'm hoping this works as oh's dad was officially diagnosed with aggressive cancer yesterday and given 3 weeks to a couple months to live. Chemo might prolong life a little while but won't shrink the cancer. I want him to know a grand baby is on the way.

Oh goodness hun, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## sdc010905

Unexpected212 said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> CD9 and starting my OPK's tomorrow. Really don't want to miss ovulation this month.

Im starting opks tomorrow too hun-roll on Ov!


----------



## maybebabyyk

I'd like to join for August testing! I'm 3 or 4DPO today (not sure because I missed a temp in there... terrible timing for missing one!), so should be testing on August 7th if I can hold out that long!


----------



## MissMcCoy

CD18 not sure of ovulation date. 
Been dtd at least everyother day since CD9. Vacation at my inlaws is over. Just gonna keep dtd till a bfp shows.... or af.


----------



## jellybean87

Cd3. This is dragging! Is anyone else trying to lose weight while ttc? I've lost 1st 5 in about 7 weeks. Still a fair way to go and totm has thrown me right off healthy eating this week


----------



## mrscletus

Like is getting a little darker for me on the OPK... not as dark as the control line yet though. SO last month I am thinking I O'd late due to just getting the implant out. I didnt O til CD17 and this month it is looking like i will be right on schedule for this weekend.


----------



## NoodleHelm

Helloy All!

I am gearing up to O, thinking I will around Friday as that is my normal at CD#14. DH has been out in training, and is coming out of the field tonight. So we will get to DTD and hope something catched!

I have been taking EPO this cycle, and have yet to notice any extraordinary EWCM. Not much at all, TBH. I usually have EWCM but I was trying to get an increase. Next cycle I will try Mucinex if this doesn't help by the time I O.

Fx for everyone!


----------



## Powell130

NoodleHelm said:


> Helloy All!
> 
> I am gearing up to O, thinking I will around Friday as that is my normal at CD#14. DH has been out in training, and is coming out of the field tonight. So we will get to DTD and hope something catched!
> 
> I have been taking EPO this cycle, and have yet to notice any extraordinary EWCM. Not much at all, TBH. I usually have EWCM but I was trying to get an increase. Next cycle I will try Mucinex if this doesn't help by the time I O.
> 
> Fx for everyone!

Mucinex doesn't help you produce EWCM, it thins what you do have if you don't get it. 
Try grapefruit juice or green tea (drink at least an hour apart from folic acid) to produce more


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys hope you are all well....good luck to everyone At their various stages of the cycle!! Baby dust all around xx

My spotting has been heavier today?! So so weird because today is only CD 19 and it totally feels like AF coming tonight between the heavy spotting and cramps?! If it does I am so worried about my cycles?! Def taking B6 next cycle and temping to try and work things out! Hopefully can still stay on this thread as would still technically be testing in AUG if you guys don't mind?!


----------



## SGP517

jellybean87 said:


> Cd3. This is dragging! Is anyone else trying to lose weight while ttc? I've lost 1st 5 in about 7 weeks. Still a fair way to go and totm has thrown me right off healthy eating this week

Me! I lost about 15 lbs from March to May but then I put some back on and I am so mad at myself! I wanted to be down another 15 or so before I got pregnant but if it happens sooner rather than later that won't happen. &#128533;


----------



## SGP517

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys hope you are all well....good luck to everyone At their various stages of the cycle!! Baby dust all around xx
> 
> My spotting has been heavier today?! So so weird because today is only CD 19 and it totally feels like AF coming tonight between the heavy spotting and cramps?! If it does I am so worried about my cycles?! Def taking B6 next cycle and temping to try and work things out! Hopefully can still stay on this thread as would still technically be testing in AUG if you guys don't mind?!

I just started b6 this cycle. How long are your cycles typically? Do you know if ovulated yet?


----------



## twinkletoe

SGP517 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys hope you are all well....good luck to everyone At their various stages of the cycle!! Baby dust all around xx
> 
> My spotting has been heavier today?! So so weird because today is only CD 19 and it totally feels like AF coming tonight between the heavy spotting and cramps?! If it does I am so worried about my cycles?! Def taking B6 next cycle and temping to try and work things out! Hopefully can still stay on this thread as would still technically be testing in AUG if you guys don't mind?!
> 
> I just started b6 this cycle. How long are your cycles typically? Do you know if ovulated yet?Click to expand...

I haven't temped at all yet but am going to start next cycle so I know for sure.....was using cb digi opks and got smiley faces on cd 10,12,12,15 and 16?!?!?! Totally convinced my body was trying to ovulate but didn't.....anyway only temping can confirm that next cycle but was hoping b6 could help regulate? Mostly I have been 26-28 day do no idea what is going on?!?! 

Why are you taking b6 SGP? General fertility or specific reason? Xx


----------



## SGP517

twinkletoe said:


> SGP517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys hope you are all well....good luck to everyone At their various stages of the cycle!! Baby dust all around xx
> 
> My spotting has been heavier today?! So so weird because today is only CD 19 and it totally feels like AF coming tonight between the heavy spotting and cramps?! If it does I am so worried about my cycles?! Def taking B6 next cycle and temping to try and work things out! Hopefully can still stay on this thread as would still technically be testing in AUG if you guys don't mind?!
> 
> I just started b6 this cycle. How long are your cycles typically? Do you know if ovulated yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't temped at all yet but am going to start next cycle so I know for sure.....was using cb digi opks and got smiley faces on cd 10,12,12,15 and 16?!?!?! Totally convinced my body was trying to ovulate but didn't.....anyway only temping can confirm that next cycle but was hoping b6 could help regulate? Mostly I have been 26-28 day do no idea what is going on?!?!
> 
> Why are you taking b6 SGP? General fertility or specific reason? XxClick to expand...

Huh, that is odd to get that many positive opks! How many months have you been ttc? 
I am taking the b6 to lengthen my lp. This is our first month ttc but I have been tracking o for a few months and just figured out my LP is only 10 days-I have read that is fine but ideally it should be at least 12. Conceived first month ttc with my son so a lot of the stuff is new to me!


----------



## Angel5000

I'd love to join!! 

I was set to O next weekend, but I have been using Vitex and I think it finally kicked in because I got my +OPK today instead!! 

Today is CD16 for me, and I have typically had 36-38 day cycles, with O around day 28 and LP consistently was 8 days (not good!). I started Vitex 2 cycles ago (Solaray brand) and the first cycle it threw me off because my cycle was 26 days and I totally missed O. Second cycle was back to normal but had a 10 day LP. This cycle I switched brands to Gaia and added 100mg B6, and BOOM I started to get EWCM a few days ago and decided to use OPK yesterday and today was +OPK. I used both the cheapie version the last couple days and were negative, today I used both cheap and digi and both were clearly + SO hopefully will be testing mid-August. 

This weekdn we are supposed to be CAMPING at a family reunion..... I'm NOT thrilled because we are supposed to leave tonight after work. I'm going to hopefully BD before we go tonight. And see if I can get some time away tomorrow. But camping will make this really rough! I can't cancel because it's a family reunion event - only happens once a year! Everyone fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jellybean87

Does anyone in the uk know a good place to get cheap ov tests from? I wasn't going to use them yet but I'm caving in!


----------



## jellybean87

SGP517 said:


> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd3. This is dragging! Is anyone else trying to lose weight while ttc? I've lost 1st 5 in about 7 weeks. Still a fair way to go and totm has thrown me right off healthy eating this week
> 
> Me! I lost about 15 lbs from March to May but then I put some back on and I am so mad at myself! I wanted to be down another 15 or so before I got pregnant but if it happens sooner rather than later that won't happen. &#128533;Click to expand...

Well done on the weight loss. i was very overweight when I was pregnant with dd2 and had spd im hoping that being lighter it won't be as severe this time.


----------



## SGP517

jellybean87 said:


> SGP517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd3. This is dragging! Is anyone else trying to lose weight while ttc? I've lost 1st 5 in about 7 weeks. Still a fair way to go and totm has thrown me right off healthy eating this week
> 
> Me! I lost about 15 lbs from March to May but then I put some back on and I am so mad at myself! I wanted to be down another 15 or so before I got pregnant but if it happens sooner rather than later that won't happen. &#128533;Click to expand...
> 
> Well done on the weight loss. i was very overweight when I was pregnant with dd2 and had spd im hoping that being lighter it won't be as severe this time.Click to expand...

Thanks. It is very hard! I love sweets! When I got was pregnant with DS I was about 10 lbs over my ideal weight then I couldn't lose that last 10 lbs of baby weight and I got frustrated and put on another 5-10 since he was born. Ideally I wanted to lose about 30. I'm A LITTLE worried about gaining more if I get pregnant soon- but I will take some weight gain if I get a bfp! 
Good luck to you! Changing my diet and just going for a walk every day really helped me!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

SGP517 said:


> Huh, that is odd to get that many positive opks! How many months have you been ttc?
> I am taking the b6 to lengthen my lp. This is our first month ttc but I have been tracking o for a few months and just figured out my LP is only 10 days-I have read that is fine but ideally it should be at least 12. Conceived first month ttc with my son so a lot of the stuff is new to me!

I'm kind of thinking my LP is just 10 days as well. I need to pay better attention to cm and keep using opks clear through because I usually stop when they get really dark because so far I've never gotten a true positive but have all the symptoms when they get dark so I quit at that last time, had my big temp dip and rise a few days later. Without tracking cm FF couldn't decide on crosshairs but based on temps I think it left me with the ten days. If so I will look into B vitamins next time. So you're taking just B6 not B complex? That's what I took when I got pregnant with DD and took half a dose clear through my pregnancy. Never had morning sickness! Not sure if that helped or not. I have no idea how much B6 is in my complex. How much are you taking? And is this your first month?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Happy Friday everyone!! Any big plans for the weekend? We have a wedding ugh, I really only like them so I can dance other than that they are so damn expensive!! I am on cycle day 28 today and AF is due Monday, but of course she won't be on time because I am going on vacation leaving next Friday. I have vowed to use OPK's and Fertilecm along with my continuation of vitex for next cycle. I just have a bad feeling that TTC this time is not going to be as easy and it depresses me. I hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## AngelOb

Happy Friday Hopeful! I also have a wedding this weekend. It's on a yacht tomorrow which will be different but fun for sure. What makes you feel it will be more difficult? I feel like with me I just want to get back to my 28 day cycle but it's been dragging on and my body feels messy after everything its been through.

Fertile window should be coming up soon. I'm on cd10 and fertility friend has it happening mid next week but if I DO have a normal cycle it will be starting today. dtd every day just in case and crossing my fingers :)


----------



## Powell130

I think I'm in my fertile window..went from partial ferning two days ago to full on ferns today, cervix has been high, soft/medium soft, and open/medium for a few days and CM is watery, HIGH on CB Advanced digi (which means estrogen surge, which the full ferns agree with) so just waiting for a positive OPK and/or temp shift :coffee:


----------



## mrscletus

Hopeful1479 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Any big plans for the weekend? We have a wedding ugh, I really only like them so I can dance other than that they are so damn expensive!! I am on cycle day 28 today and AF is due Monday, but of course she won't be on time because I am going on vacation leaving next Friday. I have vowed to use OPK's and Fertilecm along with my continuation of vitex for next cycle. I just have a bad feeling that TTC this time is not going to be as easy and it depresses me. I hope you all have a great weekend!!

Have a wonderful time dancing and hoping that AF doesnt ruin your vacation. I leave next Saturday for a week at the beach, and that should be in my 2WW, so being at the beach should help keep my mind off of POAS!!



AngelOb said:


> Happy Friday Hopeful! I also have a wedding this weekend. It's on a yacht tomorrow which will be different but fun for sure. What makes you feel it will be more difficult? I feel like with me I just want to get back to my 28 day cycle but it's been dragging on and my body feels messy after everything its been through.
> 
> Fertile window should be coming up soon. I'm on cd10 and fertility friend has it happening mid next week but if I DO have a normal cycle it will be starting today. dtd every day just in case and crossing my fingers :)

Sounds like we are very close in our cycle... i am so excited to be sharing this with so many women!! Makes it so much easier. 



Powell130 said:


> I think I'm in my fertile window..went from partial ferning two days ago to full on ferns today, cervix has been high, soft/medium soft, and open/medium for a few days and CM is watery, HIGH on CB Advanced digi (which means estrogen surge, which the full ferns agree with) so just waiting for a positive OPK and/or temp shift :coffee:

BD away!! those all sound like great indicators... my fingers a crossed for you!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

AngelOb said:


> Happy Friday Hopeful! I also have a wedding this weekend. It's on a yacht tomorrow which will be different but fun for sure. What makes you feel it will be more difficult? I feel like with me I just want to get back to my 28 day cycle but it's been dragging on and my body feels messy after everything its been through.
> 
> Fertile window should be coming up soon. I'm on cd10 and fertility friend has it happening mid next week but if I DO have a normal cycle it will be starting today. dtd every day just in case and crossing my fingers :)

A weding on a yacht, that sounds fantastic!! It took me a full year to get my body right, I never went back on the pill and my periods have been pretty consistent with a 30 day cycle. I did not really start tracking my actual cycles until about May so I have a few months worth of data. When I was trying with my first I did not know what to expect it was all new so I did not use anything other than vitex because I came off the pill and my period was wacky and it help me become more regular and then i was pregnant 2 months later. Now I am 2 years older and I just think it won't be as easy that each month that passes by and I don't get my BFP I will get down. Good luck this cycle, I am going to try OPK's this month for the first time seeing I don't know much about my cycle... Enjoy the wedding!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

mrscletus said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!! Any big plans for the weekend? We have a wedding ugh, I really only like them so I can dance other than that they are so damn expensive!! I am on cycle day 28 today and AF is due Monday, but of course she won't be on time because I am going on vacation leaving next Friday. I have vowed to use OPK's and Fertilecm along with my continuation of vitex for next cycle. I just have a bad feeling that TTC this time is not going to be as easy and it depresses me. I hope you all have a great weekend!!
> 
> Have a wonderful time dancing and hoping that AF doesnt ruin your vacation. I leave next Saturday for a week at the beach, and that should be in my 2WW, so being at the beach should help keep my mind off of POAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> AngelOb said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Hopeful! I also have a wedding this weekend. It's on a yacht tomorrow which will be different but fun for sure. What makes you feel it will be more difficult? I feel like with me I just want to get back to my 28 day cycle but it's been dragging on and my body feels messy after everything its been through.
> 
> Fertile window should be coming up soon. I'm on cd10 and fertility friend has it happening mid next week but if I DO have a normal cycle it will be starting today. dtd every day just in case and crossing my fingers :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like we are very close in our cycle... i am so excited to be sharing this with so many women!! Makes it so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm in my fertile window..went from partial ferning two days ago to full on ferns today, cervix has been high, soft/medium soft, and open/medium for a few days and CM is watery, HIGH on CB Advanced digi (which means estrogen surge, which the full ferns agree with) so just waiting for a positive OPK and/or temp shift :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> BD away!! those all sound like great indicators... my fingers a crossed for you!!Click to expand...

I too am giong to the beach, Myrtle Beach, SC!! One of my favorite vacation spots and its been a couple years seince the birth of my daughter that we have been able to go on vacation. That is a perfect time for the TWW, you are lucky, I am due AF Monday but there still is that hope that maybe this first month of trying worked!!! Enjoy your vacation and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## SGP517

Awesome distraction to be on vacation during the TWW! Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Unexpected212

Today I'm CD11, did an OPK yesterday and today. Been doing the BD every day since AF went away haha. OPK's nowhere near positive. 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Unexpected212

drjo718 said:


> Cd4 for me. AF this month was just 2 heavy days and now is light which is odd for me. It's only my 2nd af after fibroid removal and 1st without provera so maybe this is what a normal period is like? I usually have horrible cramps that I take prescription pain meds for, and this time I only needed ibuprofen one day. Started 10mg femara yesterday. I'm hoping this works as oh's dad was officially diagnosed with aggressive cancer yesterday and given 3 weeks to a couple months to live. Chemo might prolong life a little while but won't shrink the cancer. I want him to know a grand baby is on the way.

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. Hoping you get your BFP this month and sending tonnes of baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

jellybean87 said:


> Cd3. This is dragging! Is anyone else trying to lose weight while ttc? I've lost 1st 5 in about 7 weeks. Still a fair way to go and totm has thrown me right off healthy eating this week

Trying to lose weight but I'm failing miserabley haha. I'm 10 stone 11 usually but down to 10 stone 8 at the moment x


----------



## Unexpected212

SGP517 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGP517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys hope you are all well....good luck to everyone At their various stages of the cycle!! Baby dust all around xx
> 
> My spotting has been heavier today?! So so weird because today is only CD 19 and it totally feels like AF coming tonight between the heavy spotting and cramps?! If it does I am so worried about my cycles?! Def taking B6 next cycle and temping to try and work things out! Hopefully can still stay on this thread as would still technically be testing in AUG if you guys don't mind?!
> 
> I just started b6 this cycle. How long are your cycles typically? Do you know if ovulated yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't temped at all yet but am going to start next cycle so I know for sure.....was using cb digi opks and got smiley faces on cd 10,12,12,15 and 16?!?!?! Totally convinced my body was trying to ovulate but didn't.....anyway only temping can confirm that next cycle but was hoping b6 could help regulate? Mostly I have been 26-28 day do no idea what is going on?!?!
> 
> Why are you taking b6 SGP? General fertility or specific reason? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Huh, that is odd to get that many positive opks! How many months have you been ttc?
> I am taking the b6 to lengthen my lp. This is our first month ttc but I have been tracking o for a few months and just figured out my LP is only 10 days-I have read that is fine but ideally it should be at least 12. Conceived first month ttc with my son so a lot of the stuff is new to me!Click to expand...

Don't worry about LP, with my daughter I ovulated around day 22! and usually my cycles are about 31/32 days. xx


----------



## Unexpected212

jellybean87 said:


> Does anyone in the uk know a good place to get cheap ov tests from? I wasn't going to use them yet but I'm caving in!

I buy mine on ebay I got like 30 for 3.99 x


----------



## linz85

Cd 42, 9 days late here :-/ Still nothing to report. Grrr!!


----------



## EverythingXd

I assume you've tested and got BFN Linz?

CD12 for me. I got EWCM yesterday so we DTD last night, and I had no bleeding afterwards :) (I had bleed when we DTD 3 days ago, think it's a post MC thing).


----------



## linz85

EverythingXd said:


> I assume you've tested and got BFN Linz?
> 
> CD12 for me. I got EWCM yesterday so we DTD last night, and I had no bleeding afterwards :) (I had bleed when we DTD 3 days ago, think it's a post MC thing).

Yes tested twice, once when AF was due and about 3 days later. Will tests again on Monday if still not here.. if still BFN then I assume I didn't O :-/


----------



## SGP517

linz85 said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> I assume you've tested and got BFN Linz?
> 
> CD12 for me. I got EWCM yesterday so we DTD last night, and I had no bleeding afterwards :) (I had bleed when we DTD 3 days ago, think it's a post MC thing).
> 
> Yes tested twice, once when AF was due and about 3 days later. Will tests again on Monday if still not here.. if still BFN then I assume I didn't O :-/Click to expand...

Did you get any positive opk's?


----------



## Unexpected212

CD12 and OPK's is getting darker! Exciting stuff! I reckon I might ovulate earlier than usual this month. 

How is everyone

Oohhh test test test!


----------



## SGP517

Unexpected212 said:


> CD12 and OPK's is getting darker! Exciting stuff! I reckon I might ovulate earlier than usual this month.
> 
> How is everyone
> 
> Oohhh test test test!

Have you been bd'ing?


----------



## SGP517

I am day 15 into my cycle. The last few months that I have been tracking o, I have been o'ing on cd 19-20. I Am Kicking Myself in the butt for not bd'ing last night but I was so so tired and had the worst headache. &#128533; I know I still have time but I wanna do it as much as possible before o! Get as many swimmers in there as I possibly can. And not sure if the b6 is goinf to make me o early. &#128533;


----------



## MiraclesHappn

:witch: is finally gone! Had some mild spotting yesterday so that always signals her departure. Woo-hoo! :happydance: not in my fertile window but got to DTD last night. This af was longer than usual by one extra day of bleeding. CD7 now, planning on starting opks on day 10. Hopefully my new ones arrive before I run out!


----------



## Powell130

:happydance: just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG952015080195084223995.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SGP517

Powell130 said:


> :happydance: just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow!

Yay!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay Powell! Get on the BD :)

Yeah we've been BD as much as we can haha


----------



## Powell130

We started BD CD4 HAHA


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah ever sine AF left we've been practising lol.

So excited to see how many BFP's we get on this thread.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

No better timing than that powell!! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ohh can I join I'm CD 6 Today after a 40 day cycle last month BLECK!


----------



## linz85

SGP517 said:


> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> I assume you've tested and got BFN Linz?
> 
> CD12 for me. I got EWCM yesterday so we DTD last night, and I had no bleeding afterwards :) (I had bleed when we DTD 3 days ago, think it's a post MC thing).
> 
> Yes tested twice, once when AF was due and about 3 days later. Will tests again on Monday if still not here.. if still BFN then I assume I didn't O :-/Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get any positive opk's?Click to expand...

No, waiting for my damn period to start using opk's as Ive been sent CBFM and opk's to use for the ClearBlue trial. I had a 3month stink jan-end of march without a period so I'm guessing I'm just headed for another one of those :(:shrug:


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope AF comes soon for you or you get a BFP! 

And welcome to Sweetmama :)


----------



## SGP517

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ohh can I join I'm CD 6 Today after a 40 day cycle last month BLECK!

Welcome! Are your cycles usually that long?


----------



## SGP517

Had our first official BD last night! Woop woop! I'm pretty sure I am entering my fertile period- due to o Wednesday or Thursday- so very early in my fertile period. But still very excited! Now I just have to o!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I wanna join! I had a nice chart in July, which was my 1st cycle off bcp, I O'd on CD 19 and af came at 14 dpo. So my cycle was 32 days, not too bad for a first month off bcp. I BD at great times too, but didnt catch the egg or maybe I did but it never stuck..... But really hoping for a bfp in August! For DD I conceived her the 2nd cycle off bcp so fx it happens again!!! I am sooo ready to be pregnant, anf time has never went so slow! I wonder if I will O around the same day or earlier, I will be using a lot of OPK's!


----------



## SGP517

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I wanna join! I had a nice chart in July, which was my 1st cycle off bcp, I O'd on CD 19 and af came at 14 dpo. So my cycle was 32 days, not too bad for a first month off bcp. I BD at great times too, but didnt catch the egg or maybe I did but it never stuck..... But really hoping for a bfp in August! For DD I conceived her the 2nd cycle off bcp so fx it happens again!!! I am sooo ready to be pregnant, anf time has never went so slow! I wonder if I will O around the same day or earlier, I will be using a lot of OPK's!

Chart does look good!


----------



## Powell130

I usually O on the day of my Peak... I think that's today lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150802_114912027.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AngelOb

Yay Powell! Those OPKs look great! Fingers crossed you catch that egg


----------



## Sweetmama26

SGP517 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh can I join I'm CD 6 Today after a 40 day cycle last month BLECK!
> 
> Welcome! Are your cycles usually that long?Click to expand...

No they are usually between 31 and 33 days, I've never had a cycle that long in quite some time


----------



## drjo718

Powell130 said:


> I usually O on the day of my Peak... I think that's today lol

Wow Powell, do those answer tests always show o that clearly?


----------



## Powell130

drjo718 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I usually O on the day of my Peak... I think that's today lol
> 
> Wow Powell, do those answer tests always show o that clearly?Click to expand...

This is the first cycle I used this kind but last cycle I used the Answer dipsticks and I O'd the day the test line was wayyyy darker than the test. They seem to work well for me as the ICs don't show that much of a difference


----------



## Aayla

Today is CD6 for me. We started BDing last night. I start using opk's on day 8 after my letrozole is done. My plan is BD every 24 hours ish. The fertility doc called my DH superman when it came to his guys so I don't want to miss the window like last cycle.


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell130 said:


> :happydance: just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow!

Your timing for a birthday baba is working out perfectly Powell!! Fx!! Exciting!! Xx


----------



## jren

I want to join! My july cycle was my first cycle ttc. This cycle we did ultrasound monitoring and did a trigger shot this morning. I have my IUI tomorrow. :)


----------



## TTCnumba2

I'm in. 
Been ttc baby number 2 for 4 months. 
Feeling disappointed and desperate now lol.

My July period came one week early - does this change my ovulation time for August?
It was due July 31st, and came on the 25th - i was hoping it was implantation bleeding, but its now 3 days post period due date and I tested negative.

Now I'm not sure if i'll be ovulating during the first or second week of August?? Any ideas?


----------



## Angel5000

TTCnumba2 said:


> I'm in.
> Been ttc baby number 2 for 4 months.
> Feeling disappointed and desperate now lol.
> 
> My July period came one week early - does this change my ovulation time for August?
> It was due July 31st, and came on the 25th - i was hoping it was implantation bleeding, but its now 3 days post period due date and I tested negative.
> 
> Now I'm not sure if i'll be ovulating during the first or second week of August?? Any ideas?


Is your Ovulation CD fairly regular? You should start counting your new cycle as "Day 1" starting the first day of your period. So, yes, your predicted ovulation for August will change based on your last period, especially if you have a regular CD that you O.



- - - 

I just got back from camping with the extended family this weekend. Camping was lovely but it was 110 DEGREES for the two days, which made BD very very difficult. On the plus side, we have been BD every other day since CD10, had +OPK on CD16 (Thursday) and because the trip was a 7 hour drive, we only drove half way down to the camp site, stopped at motel and were able to BD. Also got to BD on Friday. Saturday was too hot/tired/busy but I did temp and got CH from FF for Thursday. I didn't know I could get an O date on the same day as the +OPK, but I also don't know how perfectly accurate the temps are because camping = not sleeping as well. But we'll see. Hoping for the best! Going to try and BD today as well, just in case the O happened a couple days later (last month I didn't get my temp spike until 4 days after +OPK, and FF gave me CH at 2 days after +OPK so it's possible the O was later). 

Fingers crossed! 

If FF is accurate (and it almost always is with me) then I am 3DPO. Planning for a 10 day LP, so testing a week from Monday.


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome new people. I will add you on soon, my laptop is not working and it's difficult to b n b on this iPad haha. 

Opks aren't really doing anything now :/ I'm usually a late ovulation and I. Guessing they'll get darker around cd17 

Fingers crossed for everyone. I dreamed I got a bfp last night lol


----------



## Loopylam

Morning everyone! 
I'm very new to this and needing some supportive words! 
I'm currently 11dpo and just got a BFN, 
And I writing myself off this month? 

No AF symptoms as yet but I've felt very emotional and stressed from about 6dpo. 

The CM hasn't cleared as it usually would of. 
I just don't know what to think...
Can anyone help? Xxx &#128534;


----------



## SGP517

Loopylam said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm very new to this and needing some supportive words!
> I'm currently 11dpo and just got a BFN,
> And I writing myself off this month?
> 
> No AF symptoms as yet but I've felt very emotional and stressed from about 6dpo.
> 
> The CM hasn't cleared as it usually would of.
> I just don't know what to think...
> Can anyone help? Xxx &#128534;

I posted a thread not too long ago I think it is called "Good information" or something like that. It has some good stuff about cm in an article I found.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Happy Monday morning everyone!! Well the witch is supposed to be here today and I have no symptoms of ANYTHING, I know she wants to come on vacation with me on Friday but I would prefer her being on the way out!!

I am super excited for all of you who are in or going into your fertile window!! I can only imagine all the BFP in the month of August!! I am hoping for AF so I can really get into this TTC this month with some serious O tracking, taking my tests with me on vacation...

So who will be testing first this month?? We need a countdown to August testers!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Unexpected212 said:


> Welcome new people. I will add you on soon, my laptop is not working and it's difficult to b n b on this iPad haha.
> 
> Opks aren't really doing anything now :/ I'm usually a late ovulation and I. Guessing they'll get darker around cd17
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone. I dreamed I got a bfp last night lol

What is the lastest you have ovulated in your cycle?? When I had my first my doc told me by how far along I was that it looked like I ovulated late, so that is why this time around I will track and test!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Loopylam said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm very new to this and needing some supportive words!
> I'm currently 11dpo and just got a BFN,
> And I writing myself off this month?
> 
> No AF symptoms as yet but I've felt very emotional and stressed from about 6dpo.
> 
> The CM hasn't cleared as it usually would of.
> I just don't know what to think...
> Can anyone help? Xxx &#128534;

You arent out yet! I read an article that most first bfp's happen on 13 dpo. I have decided to wait until at least 13 dpo to test. Last cycle I tested on 8 dpo, 10-12 dpo. On 11 dpo I got really emotional, I hated seeing those bfn's. I decided to keep an eye on my temps and if my temp doesnt drop on 13 dpo then I will test.


----------



## jellybean87

Hi to all the new joiners. 
I'm in cd 7 now. Bd on cd4. And now I've got a pulled muscle in my back which makes it difficult but I'll power through :) lol. Really want this bfp. After it took a year with dd2, I'm doing everything possible to make it quicker this time! 
I've ordered opks today. Hoping they get here in time to use them this month.


----------



## Powell130

Hopeful1479 said:


> Happy Monday morning everyone!! Well the witch is supposed to be here today and I have no symptoms of ANYTHING, I know she wants to come on vacation with me on Friday but I would prefer her being on the way out!!
> 
> I am super excited for all of you who are in or going into your fertile window!! I can only imagine all the BFP in the month of August!! I am hoping for AF so I can really get into this TTC this month with some serious O tracking, taking my tests with me on vacation...
> 
> So who will be testing first this month?? We need a countdown to August testers!! :flower:

Shouldn't you be testing first since AF isn't here yet???


----------



## AliBiz

Ok feeling very frustrated, no sign on OV eventhough I took soy this month and DH is heading off on Wed, I just know OV will happen when he is away... Seriously, I can't catch a break with this OV business, really wish it would have stayed regular but as soon as we decided to get serious about ttc #2 my cycles got 10 days longer...aaaahgghhhhhh:growlmad:


----------



## Powell130

Post your chart so I can take a peek
What days and dose of soy did you take?


----------



## AliBiz

Days 3-7 23x6 each day, I used it on DD and it worked wonders I'd say it will work, but will probably be right in the middle of his trip. Last cycle didn't OV until cd 29, I started to think I'm perimenopausal but doc checked hormone levels and they are all normal.... Is very frustrating.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Powell130 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday morning everyone!! Well the witch is supposed to be here today and I have no symptoms of ANYTHING, I know she wants to come on vacation with me on Friday but I would prefer her being on the way out!!
> 
> I am super excited for all of you who are in or going into your fertile window!! I can only imagine all the BFP in the month of August!! I am hoping for AF so I can really get into this TTC this month with some serious O tracking, taking my tests with me on vacation...
> 
> So who will be testing first this month?? We need a countdown to August testers!! :flower:
> 
> Shouldn't you be testing first since AF isn't here yet???Click to expand...

I don't think so to be honest, it was the first month of trying and nothing was tracked but some dates plugged in to one of those silly sites... I am getting serious this month!! If she is not here by Wednesday I may test but I did not have ANY of the signs I did when I pregnant the first time... :wacko:


----------



## Barbieann1123

hey ladies! Im on CD14 today, and I'm thinking OV will be today for me. I usually O late in my cycle, but I took Letrozole CD 3-7 7.5mg this time. I took two different OPKs this morning and one says yes and the other one is almost. Im not sure which one to believe? :shrug: I would post a picture but I am haven trouble getting it up here.:dohh: We have been BD for four days now lol so I would think we are good there and Ive been charting with FF but my temps seem crazy to me! Guess we will know when FF puts up my CHs?https://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Barbara_Ann_Maloney/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsrbgs9xen.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Unexpected212

AliBiz said:


> Ok feeling very frustrated, no sign on OV eventhough I took soy this month and DH is heading off on Wed, I just know OV will happen when he is away... Seriously, I can't catch a break with this OV business, really wish it would have stayed regular but as soon as we decided to get serious about ttc #2 my cycles got 10 days longer...aaaahgghhhhhh:growlmad:

I don't get my cycles at all. When I was TTC DD they were like 33/34 days with ov between CD 18-22

Then my latest cycle was 28 days so I assumed I'd be ovulating around now Cd14 but my OPK's are pale pale pale

ARG!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new people. I will add you on soon, my laptop is not working and it's difficult to b n b on this iPad haha.
> 
> Opks aren't really doing anything now :/ I'm usually a late ovulation and I. Guessing they'll get darker around cd17
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone. I dreamed I got a bfp last night lol
> 
> What is the lastest you have ovulated in your cycle?? When I had my first my doc told me by how far along I was that it looked like I ovulated late, so that is why this time around I will track and test!!Click to expand...

The cycle I conceived my daughter was day 22!


----------



## Unexpected212

Barbieann1123 said:


> hey ladies! Im on CD14 today, and I'm thinking OV will be today for me. I usually O late in my cycle, but I took Letrozole CD 3-7 7.5mg this time. I took two different OPKs this morning and one says yes and the other one is almost. Im not sure which one to believe? :shrug: I would post a picture but I am haven trouble getting it up here.:dohh: We have been BD for four days now lol so I would think we are good there and Ive been charting with FF but my temps seem crazy to me! Guess we will know when FF puts up my CHs?https://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Barbara_Ann_Maloney/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsrbgs9xen.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Just keep on doing the BD and your bound to catch that egg haha


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday morning everyone!! Well the witch is supposed to be here today and I have no symptoms of ANYTHING, I know she wants to come on vacation with me on Friday but I would prefer her being on the way out!!
> 
> I am super excited for all of you who are in or going into your fertile window!! I can only imagine all the BFP in the month of August!! I am hoping for AF so I can really get into this TTC this month with some serious O tracking, taking my tests with me on vacation...
> 
> So who will be testing first this month?? We need a countdown to August testers!! :flower:
> 
> Shouldn't you be testing first since AF isn't here yet???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so to be honest, it was the first month of trying and nothing was tracked but some dates plugged in to one of those silly sites... I am getting serious this month!! If she is not here by Wednesday I may test but I did not have ANY of the signs I did when I pregnant the first time... :wacko:Click to expand...

If you have an internet cheapie just go for it haha. I wouldn't be able to resist if my AF was late.


----------



## Unexpected212

I think I'm up to date with adding people .Let me know if your missing. If I've repeated anyone I apologise as well :)


----------



## NoodleHelm

I am now 3DPO, I believe.

The Horny Goat Weed has worked, and we were able to get in BD the day before and day of estimated ovulation. I am a little sad we could only get it in twice, but I know it only takes once.

DH was supposed to be leaving for a tdy for training, but that was cancelled. Back to hurry up and wait for that. Hopefully, it will be put off and we will have more chances with TTC.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! Well as expected AF here.....after days and days of spotting....back to my 23 day cycle after 30 days last month which is at least back to normal.....starting temping tomorrow morning and heading out to buy Vit B6.......fingers crossed this cycle .....going to start OPK testing cd 5 as I got my positive randomly on cd 10 last month and it caught me unaware! I expected this AF so much I'm ok.....just do determined about next month! Still technically an Aug testing so that's at least good so is it ok if I still stick around?!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies -CD 7 for me. I started getting fertile cm yesterday. But still getting negative opks. We are just dtd every other day this week. So hopefully we catch whenever I do ovulate.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Starting opks tomorrow! Hoping I have better cm this cycle. Got a big temp dip this morning and have mild cramping so I'm tempted to poas now buuuuut no fertile cm and it's cd9 so it's ridiculous to want to take a test. Only one more day!


----------



## Hopeful1479

How do I post a picture on here?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go! 
:bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun!


----------



## SGP517

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Yay! Congratulations! !!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats hun!!! 

To post a pic you chick on Go Advanced then click the paper clip above the text box or Manage Attachments below


----------



## AngelOb

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!


----------



## AliBiz

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## linz85

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:


Congratulations!! :D


----------



## linz85

Tested again this morning now with being 13 days late. BFN. I officially give up. Can't get to the doctors till 2 weeks time?! That in itself is annoying me lol. Don't hold any hope for a bfp this month either.

Good Luck to everyone still trying and baby dust to you all x


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Yay congrats

Our first August bfp :) let's hope we have many many more


----------



## Unexpected212

linz85 said:


> Tested again this morning now with being 13 days late. BFN. I officially give up. Can't get to the doctors till 2 weeks time?! That in itself is annoying me lol. Don't hold any hope for a bfp this month either.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone still trying and baby dust to you all x

Stay with us :) I'm keeping this thread open until we alllll get our bfps lol will carry it on next month etc


----------



## Unexpected212

CD15...no sign of a positive OPK...argggg I hate waiting. We couldn't BD last night either as kids were up all night lol.


----------



## AliBiz

CD 16 for me, no second line on opk yet and now I've a viral infection do my temps are all off too, this month is not shaping up well :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Yessss I've got a rotten cold and I've heard that can delay ovulation so who knows what is gonna happen this cycle!!


----------



## AliBiz

Unexpected212 said:


> Yessss I've got a rotten cold and I've heard that can delay ovulation so who knows what is gonna happen this cycle!!

Really??? I hope it delays it till DH gets back from his trip so


----------



## Unexpected212

I think any sort of stress/tiredness/illness can affect/delay ovulation. My tests are hardly even showing a second line arg. I hate ovulating so late as my cycles feel like forever


----------



## AliBiz

Unexpected212 said:


> I think any sort of stress/tiredness/illness can affect/delay ovulation. My tests are hardly even showing a second line arg. I hate ovulating so late as my cycles feel like forever

We are in the same boat it seems, I could be writing your posts lo


----------



## Hopeful1479

Good morning everyone! I am still in complete shock, not what I expected what so ever... My husband is out of town until tomorrow and I have no one to tell, I don't want to do it over the phone!! I guess I just did not think people actually got pregnant on a first go... 

I wish all of you my luck and tons of baby dust!!

Is there anyone from the US in here? I just got a full bottle of FertileCM, full bottle of Vitex and 20 OPK testers that I am not going to need I guess. I can send them for free to anyone in the US who wants them. You will just have to message me your info... 

I will continut to hang out in this thread if that is ok, I am a stalker of all your cycles... :flower:


----------



## AngelOb

Temp went up today, definitely possible that I O'd yesterday, ended up having some twinges throughout the day to go with my temp drop. I would be absolutely thrilled if that was the case, it means that it would be cd13 which would put me right back on track with my 28 day cycle. I'll know more for sure in a few days :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hopeful1479 said:


> Good morning everyone! I am still in complete shock, not what I expected what so ever... My husband is out of town until tomorrow and I have no one to tell, I don't want to do it over the phone!! I guess I just did not think people actually got pregnant on a first go...
> 
> I wish all of you my luck and tons of baby dust!!
> 
> Is there anyone from the US in here? I just got a full bottle of FertileCM, full bottle of Vitex and 20 OPK testers that I am not going to need I guess. I can send them for free to anyone in the US who wants them. You will just have to message me your info...
> 
> I will continut to hang out in this thread if that is ok, I am a stalker of all your cycles... :flower:

 I guess I will snag those if no one has yet! Hopefully this month will be a bfp but if not, I would love to do some stuff to hurry up the process!


----------



## Powell130

Hopeful1479 said:


> Good morning everyone! I am still in complete shock, not what I expected what so ever... My husband is out of town until tomorrow and I have no one to tell, I don't want to do it over the phone!! I guess I just did not think people actually got pregnant on a first go...
> 
> I wish all of you my luck and tons of baby dust!!
> 
> Is there anyone from the US in here? I just got a full bottle of FertileCM, full bottle of Vitex and 20 OPK testers that I am not going to need I guess. I can send them for free to anyone in the US who wants them. You will just have to message me your info...
> 
> I will continut to hang out in this thread if that is ok, I am a stalker of all your cycles... :flower:

Oo ooO I want the fertile CM!


----------



## Angel5000

Hopeful1479 said:


> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

- - - 

Today is 5DPO. I've got a question for people, mostly because I'm curious about the science behind it all (I'm a math teacher, I like to know information). 

I am not planning to test before AF comes - just getting that out there - but I'm wondering about those pregnancy tests that say you can test up to 5 days before AF comes. So, if you have a short LP, like 10 days, then 5 days before AF would be only 5DPO. Can that work? or do those tests assume a 14 day LP? To me it makes sense that they would be assuming a 14 day LP, because that would be 9DPO for hte first test, allowing for time for hormones to build up. But I'm was just wondering because when I logged my temp today on my LIFE app (which I use for a multitude of things, FF is my primary fertility tracker) it pops up with expected days to next period and it says "5 days until period" (because of my LP being short) and it sort of popped into my head. Guess i've got tests on the brain. :)

So, thoughts? I'm just wondering. I am trying not to get my hopes up, or to waste a test by testing earlier.


----------



## Powell130

They assume a 14 day LP with implantation on 6-7DPO when claiming that. If you look at the side of the box there are more % for days before AF


----------



## Hopeful1479

Angel5000 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap I never thought this would happen first go!
> :bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> - - -
> 
> Today is 5DPO. I've got a question for people, mostly because I'm curious about the science behind it all (I'm a math teacher, I like to know information).
> 
> I am not planning to test before AF comes - just getting that out there - but I'm wondering about those pregnancy tests that say you can test up to 5 days before AF comes. So, if you have a short LP, like 10 days, then 5 days before AF would be only 5DPO. Can that work? or do those tests assume a 14 day LP? To me it makes sense that they would be assuming a 14 day LP, because that would be 9DPO for hte first test, allowing for time for hormones to build up. But I'm was just wondering because when I logged my temp today on my LIFE app (which I use for a multitude of things, FF is my primary fertility tracker) it pops up with expected days to next period and it says "5 days until period" (because of my LP being short) and it sort of popped into my head. Guess i've got tests on the brain. :)
> 
> So, thoughts? I'm just wondering. I am trying not to get my hopes up, or to waste a test by testing earlier.Click to expand...

I wish I could be more help.... I did not even know when I ovulated this last cycle, I started taking vitex back in May to regulate my cycle, its also what I used the first time because I was all over the place. This time I was consistent with 30 day cycle. My period was due yesterday and I did not have any intentions on testing, but it was suggested on here so I had just bought tests so I used one and immediately it showed 2 lines. So I thought it was wrong and I had shopping to do and bought digital ones and took it and got "pregnant".... The first ones I used were the early detection ones and I got clear 2 very dark lines. Good luck!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Powell130 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! I am still in complete shock, not what I expected what so ever... My husband is out of town until tomorrow and I have no one to tell, I don't want to do it over the phone!! I guess I just did not think people actually got pregnant on a first go...
> 
> I wish all of you my luck and tons of baby dust!!
> 
> Is there anyone from the US in here? I just got a full bottle of FertileCM, full bottle of Vitex and 20 OPK testers that I am not going to need I guess. I can send them for free to anyone in the US who wants them. You will just have to message me your info...
> 
> I will continut to hang out in this thread if that is ok, I am a stalker of all your cycles... :flower:
> 
> Oo ooO I want the fertile CM!Click to expand...

FertileCM is yours! Can you private message me your name and address and I will get it out this week! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! I am still in complete shock, not what I expected what so ever... My husband is out of town until tomorrow and I have no one to tell, I don't want to do it over the phone!! I guess I just did not think people actually got pregnant on a first go...
> 
> I wish all of you my luck and tons of baby dust!!
> 
> Is there anyone from the US in here? I just got a full bottle of FertileCM, full bottle of Vitex and 20 OPK testers that I am not going to need I guess. I can send them for free to anyone in the US who wants them. You will just have to message me your info...
> 
> I will continut to hang out in this thread if that is ok, I am a stalker of all your cycles... :flower:
> 
> I guess I will snag those if no one has yet! Hopefully this month will be a bfp but if not, I would love to do some stuff to hurry up the process!Click to expand...

Vitex and OPK's? You want both? Just private message me what you want, name and address!! :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Hopeful1479 said:


> Good morning everyone! I am still in complete shock, not what I expected what so ever... My husband is out of town until tomorrow and I have no one to tell, I don't want to do it over the phone!! I guess I just did not think people actually got pregnant on a first go...
> 
> I wish all of you my luck and tons of baby dust!!
> 
> Is there anyone from the US in here? I just got a full bottle of FertileCM, full bottle of Vitex and 20 OPK testers that I am not going to need I guess. I can send them for free to anyone in the US who wants them. You will just have to message me your info...
> 
> I will continut to hang out in this thread if that is ok, I am a stalker of all your cycles... :flower:

Stalk away :) I'll be staying here even if I get my BFP I'm rooting for all these lovely ladies :)


----------



## Unexpected212

AliBiz said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> I think any sort of stress/tiredness/illness can affect/delay ovulation. My tests are hardly even showing a second line arg. I hate ovulating so late as my cycles feel like forever
> 
> We are in the same boat it seems, I could be writing your posts loClick to expand...

It's nice to know someone almost on the same CD as me with the late ovulation. Sometimes I feel pretty alone with my weird cycles lol.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woo-hoo!! So happy to see what is hopefully the first of MANY bfps to come from you wonderful ladies!!! Huge congrats to you! Hope your 9 months is flawless!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm so excited to see pictures of tests rolling in haha. I love a bit of line squinting.


----------



## jellybean87

Congrats hopeful!! Hope there is many more bfps to come this month.

Cd


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> I'm so excited to see pictures of tests rolling in haha. I love a bit of line squinting.

Me too! I hate testing so I usually never do so I get overly excited to look at test pictures on here! Haha can't wait til more ladies start testing! Hoping it's a lucky month for everyone!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

How are you planning on telling dh hopeful? Anything special?


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies - mind if I join?

Currently CD 13 and hoping to O tomorrow or Thursday.

Big congrats to you hopeful! Glad to hear you are gonna stick around and cheer everyone else on!

I'm trying to get new ideas for stuff to use post O this cycle. I had a chemical in June and want to make sure I have a strong lining and good progesterone. Anyone have any luck with things that won't mess up a cycle?


----------



## Hopeful1479

MiraclesHappn said:


> How are you planning on telling dh hopeful? Anything special?

Hi! No clue I want to tell him everytime I talk to him on the phone but I know he will freak out cause he is not home. I don't think he expected this to happen so fast seeing that we just started and before it took 3 cycles and even then we were shocked. I have another day to figure it out!! :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful1479

:flower:


hal423 said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join?
> 
> Currently CD 13 and hoping to O tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Big congrats to you hopeful! Glad to hear you are gonna stick around and cheer everyone else on!
> 
> I'm trying to get new ideas for stuff to use post O this cycle. I had a chemical in June and want to make sure I have a strong lining and good progesterone. Anyone have any luck with things that won't mess up a cycle?

My fingers are crossed for you!! I started using Vitex a few cycles before we started to try each time to help regulate my cycle and it made things like clockwork... I was going to use FertileCM and OPK's but I don't have to now...


----------



## Kuji

You mind if I join in? I'll be testing on the 16th this month. I'm currently on CD 15 and should hopefully ovulate tomorrow :) 

I was supposed to use FertilCM this month but it's still not arrived so I guess if I get a BFN, I'll use it next month. As for now, I'm using OPK and Pre-Seed!

Oh and congrats Hopeful! :D I wish you a smooth nine months!


----------



## Barbieann1123

Im pretty sure O is around the corner for me. I don't feel like I am getting the right CM at the moment but the test are there. I am also very bloated... anyone else get that around O time?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2541.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hi! No clue I want to tell him everytime I talk to him on the phone but I know he will freak out cause he is not home. I don't think he expected this to happen so fast seeing that we just started and before it took 3 cycles and even then we were shocked. I have another day to figure it out!! :shrug:

I found out I was pregnant with our daughter while dh was out of town too and it was rough! Right after I took the test he messaged and asked how my day was and I remember thinking if only he knew lol. But we had been trying for almost a year so neither of us expected it to happen! I plan out every single cycle how I would tell everyone if it happened but so far that hasn't even been needed :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Barbieann1123 said:


> Im pretty sure O is around the corner for me. I don't feel like I am getting the right CM at the moment but the test are there. I am also very bloated... anyone else get that around O time?

Your test looks great!! I would definitely call the last one a positive! :happydance: I get really bloated around O time too! Good luck! :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Time is dragging! CD 8 here, I o'd on CD 19 last cycle, idk if I'll O around the same day or closer to 14 as this is the 2nd cycle off bcp.....hoping I O earlier than cd 19 so the wait will be shorter! I posted a thread in pegnancy 1st trimester asking how long it took to conceive and what was used, and a lot of people got a bfp first try! I wasnt s lucky...but am praying I catch the egg on 2nd try like I did with DD!


----------



## Aayla

CD 8 today. I start using OPK's this afternoon. I have no idea when I O'd last month. Early enough that it showed up on the 21 day progesterone test though. I don't test until closer to the end of the month so I am looking forward to all the test pics about to come in!


----------



## SGP517

Barbieann1123 said:


> Im pretty sure O is around the corner for me. I don't feel like I am getting the right CM at the moment but the test are there. I am also very bloated... anyone else get that around O time?

 I am in the exact same boat as you! My tests keep getting darker but I Don't have a lot of cm which is making me a bit worried. &#128533;


----------



## Powell130

Barbieann1123 said:


> Im pretty sure O is around the corner for me. I don't feel like I am getting the right CM at the moment but the test are there. I am also very bloated... anyone else get that around O time?

I only get little amounts of watery CM around O and was super bloated this cycle. Apparently my CM is okay since I've been pregnant 3x

I see you're in Atlanta! We just moved from around there in February!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm beginning to wonder if I've caught a bug. Nausea hit today after my morning workout. I do get sick if I take vitamins on an empty stomach but I made sure I ate first before vitamins and exercise. Nausea lasted about 3 hours, eating helped a little but not much, but I was feeling chilled (which is odd because it is WARM here and we don't have A/C so I am usually feeling way too hot - I don't tolerate heat well). 

I went to take my temp to see if I was getting a fever, and I have a 99.3 temp. The weird part is: I NEVER spike up when I'm sick. Never. When I'm sick my temp drops. For the flu, cold, any bug I've ever had my temp drops usually to low 97s, sometimes high 96s. My "normal" daily temp is a high 97 or low 98 (not counting BBTs which always range in the low 97s - high 97s). 

Hubby joked that maybe my body is turning into an incubator but I don't want to get my hopes up. At 5DPO is that even possible? I told him that it wasn't possible that early, but..... I don't know. 

I'm not usually that person who obsesses over every little symptom but since I don't have anything to do (teacher on summer break, and my graduate course ended last week) I find I'm not able to distract myself very well. :/


----------



## Powell130

At 5DPO its very unlikely you would have implanted yet, which is when the symptoms start. So while possible, its highly unlikely


----------



## sdc010905

1dpo here, going to try a frer on 12/8. I was doing great the start of this cycle but now its beginning to take over again. Used cb digi ov tests this time as o was early last cycle and i wasted so much time and effort bding way beyond it. Glad i did as i got my smiley day 10 and no flashing smiley before to warn me! Feel like im in with a better chance this cycle x


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> At 5DPO its very unlikely you would have implanted yet, which is when the symptoms start. So while possible, its highly unlikely

Thanks, That's what I thought. I'm going to just go with the "caught a bug" reasoning. it makes the most sense to me.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hopeful - so happy for you, congratulations! Here's some sticky dust for you :dust: :dust:

I'm CD15 today, and think I am Oing round about now - feel all period achy and have had ewcm for 2/3 days so it's all looking good. Let the countdown begin haha!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Starting my OPKs today I'm CD9 and I had a low temp shift on my chart so I'm starting my OPKs today. Hope it is an early OV after doing soy and I catch my eggies, we BD'd 3 times yesterday so that was fun lol. Let's hope this is my month.


----------



## twinkletoe

sdc010905 said:


> 1dpo here, going to try a frer on 12/8. I was doing great the start of this cycle but now its beginning to take over again. Used cb digi ov tests this time as o was early last cycle and i wasted so much time and effort bding way beyond it. Glad i did as i got my smiley day 10 and no flashing smiley before to warn me! Feel like im in with a better chance this cycle x

Me too with the early o last cycle!! Got a solid smiley on cd 10 and hadn't started BD'ing yet and only tested that day by chance!! We tyrant missed the eggy!! This cycle I am going to do as you said above and start my opks early to we have optimum chance to catch that eggy!! What day did you start your opks this cycle? I'm thinking of starting on cd 6 just in case!! Good luck this cycle hun! Looks like you covered all your bases!! Fx you caught that eggy!! X


----------



## TTCnumba2

hal423 said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join?
> 
> Currently CD 13 and hoping to O tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Big congrats to you hopeful! Glad to hear you are gonna stick around and cheer everyone else on!
> 
> I'm trying to get new ideas for stuff to use post O this cycle. I had a chemical in June and want to make sure I have a strong lining and good progesterone. Anyone have any luck with things that won't mess up a cycle?

I'm hoping to ovulate today/tomorrow too. 
Good luck :)


----------



## FertileFlower

I'm in too! Will be ready to test around the 22nd if all goes well. :)

Baby dust and blessings to everyone!! :)


----------



## FertileFlower

Also, congratulations Hopeful1479 !!! Yay!!! SO happy for you!


To add to my previous post. I am due to O on the 7-8th but might do so earlier according to OPK that was close to spiking (part of the line was same as control) and then dipped to a lot lower today. So might be O'ing early. Which would be good. Been BD'ing daily for a week. 

I'm in my late 30's and this would be our first. Got ovarian cysts but no other known infertility issues.


----------



## jellybean87

Cd 9. I'm waiting for ov tests to arrive hopefully today. No idea of my cycle as I've been on the pill. Last time we were ttc my cycles we between 29 & 40 days so I'm hoping they are more regular this time time!


----------



## dimmu

Hello! :hi:

Could I join in please? 

I've only just joined but was lurking here all the time five years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter, but didn't have the courage to start posting myself back then.

This is our second month trying, and I think I ovulated towards the end of last week, I'm not temping or charting or anything yet. Not quite sure about the dates as I think I "possibly" had a chemical pregnancy last month. We were away on holidays so I was unable to confirm. I am in my late 30s so I'm trying to think of that as a positive sign, at least there is a chance I already conceived once...

Our daughter was not planned so I'm feeling quite nervous about the whole thing this time around. It's certainly much more stressful, and I can't help but google every single little symptom..:blush:

Anyway, good luck to everyone!:dust:


----------



## SGP517

TTCnumba2 said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - mind if I join?
> 
> Currently CD 13 and hoping to O tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Big congrats to you hopeful! Glad to hear you are gonna stick around and cheer everyone else on!
> 
> I'm trying to get new ideas for stuff to use post O this cycle. I had a chemical in June and want to make sure I have a strong lining and good progesterone. Anyone have any luck with things that won't mess up a cycle?
> 
> I'm hoping to ovulate today/tomorrow too.
> Good luck :)Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your chemical. &#128559; hope this will be your month! 
Do you know what your LP is? I have a "short" one- 10 days. I am taking vit am in b6 to lengthen my LP which gives my uterus more time to get ready.


----------



## SGP517

Uuugghhh! I am (I think) due to o today or tomorrow. I have been having faint to almost dark enough lines on opk for the last few days and little o pains last night and this morning. Me and hubby BD Saturday, Monday and last night. When we did last night hubby didn't finish. He told me right away he didn't know if it would happen as he is very stressed at work. He doesn't know this is my fertile time, I leave that out so he won't put pressure on himself. &#128533; I know you really only need to do it every other day but it is still frustrating! I feel like every day we don't is just a day wasted! &#128533;


----------



## NoodleHelm

SGP517 said:


> Uuugghhh! I am (I think) due to o today or tomorrow. I have been having faint to almost dark enough lines on opk for the last few days and little o pains last night and this morning. Me and hubby BD Saturday, Monday and last night. When we did last night hubby didn't finish. He told me right away he didn't know if it would happen as he is very stressed at work. He doesn't know this is my fertile time, I leave that out so he won't put pressure on himself. &#55357;&#56853; I know you really only need to do it every other day but it is still frustrating! I feel like every day we don't is just a day wasted! &#55357;&#56853;

I completely understand this! Sometimes DH can't get an erection, and it really hurts me. I try not to tell him when my fertile period is either, and I can't help but get disappointed when he isn't able to perform. It puts me down in the dumps for a few days. :hugs: :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

Got my crosshairs this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Lunalotus

Hey, can I jump on? I am on CD 17- second month charting and TTC my first baby. In the spring I was diagnosed with PCOS and started Metformin. Last cycle was about 31 days but had a 10 day luteal period. My temps looked good though. I started B6 and Vitex to see if I could lengthen the Luteal phase. 

Right away things seemed different this cycle. My temps were higher than usual and more erratic. I had this mild cramping in my uterus starting right after my period. I got a positive opk on CD 14 which is much earlier than last cycle. And my breasts started hurting right away which always happens for me after I ovulate. I was expecting on CD 16 to get a temp raise but instead it dropped. I thought, okay maybe I am ovulating today even though my breasts have been hurting for a couple days. But today I woke up and my temp only went up about 0.2 degrees from yesterday. What is going on? Is Vitex messing me up? Is this an annovulatory cycle? 

Also, just wanted to add that I can totally empathize DH not being able to always perform to completion during my fertile times. In try so hard to not share the disappointment with him and put any unnecessary stress on him about it, but inside I feel frustrated. I am 35 and really want to be able to have 2 kiddos. 

Looking forward to joining in and supporting and celebrating with you all as you get your BFPs!
Thanks!!


----------



## marmoset

It's my first cycle temping according to FF yesterday I was 5dpo... wake up this morning, enter my temp and get a message that it's moved... and suddenly I'm 3dpo instead of 6. I thought I was getting into the potential implantation window but noooooooooo.

*angry flounce*


----------



## Sweetmama26

My opks are driving me nuts, not even close to where they usually are by now :(


----------



## Aayla

marmoset said:


> It's my first cycle temping according to FF yesterday I was 5dpo... wake up this morning, enter my temp and get a message that it's moved... and suddenly I'm 3dpo instead of 6. I thought I was getting into the potential implantation window but noooooooooo.
> 
> *angry flounce*

I have such a hard time with FF. Last cycle it had me O on Day 8. Then as I continued to temp it took that away. then it put crosshairs on day 22. But my day 21 progesterone test had told me that I already O'd. Then as I continued to temp it took it away as well. According to FF last cycle shows no ovulation but I know I did. Which sucks, because I have no idea when I did and so have no idea approx when it may happen this cycle. Right now I use FF more data entry then for it's analysis.


----------



## austinite83

Hey gals I'm 10 dpo today and I got my 7dpo progesterone results back. They were 9.6. The nurse said that was good news because it means that I ovulated...but I still feel the numbers are too low to sustain a pregnancy. 

What do you guys think?

Last two months I have tried and each time I started spotting one day before AF was due (which has NEVER happened before)...which led me to think that maybe my body can't sustain a pregnancy and to get my progesterone checked out...

SOO CONFUSING...AND SO STRESSFULL!!!!


----------



## CJHanson

Hi ladies! Can I join you? AF is due tomorrow we are currently TTC #4 (#3 was a mmc back in February). I'm going to test tomorrow morning or Friday morning &#9786;


----------



## SGP517

NoodleHelm said:


> SGP517 said:
> 
> 
> Uuugghhh! I am (I think) due to o today or tomorrow. I have been having faint to almost dark enough lines on opk for the last few days and little o pains last night and this morning. Me and hubby BD Saturday, Monday and last night. When we did last night hubby didn't finish. He told me right away he didn't know if it would happen as he is very stressed at work. He doesn't know this is my fertile time, I leave that out so he won't put pressure on himself. &#65533;&#65533; I know you really only need to do it every other day but it is still frustrating! I feel like every day we don't is just a day wasted! &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I completely understand this! Sometimes DH can't get an erection, and it really hurts me. I try not to tell him when my fertile period is either, and I can't help but get disappointed when he isn't able to perform. It puts me down in the dumps for a few days. :hugs: :wacko:Click to expand...


Yeah, I can imagine it would! DH never has issues but work has just been super stressful. Of course, when I need him to get it done the most!


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome to all the new ladies

Good luck to those waiting to ovulate and those in the two week wait...

I'm CD16 and no sign of ovulating except cervix is high and soft (sorry TMI) and I FEEL like I'm gearing up for it as I get a bit crampy around ovulation

I'm exhausted from BD everyday but I just no the one night I don't the next day I'll get a blazing OPK lol


----------



## gina236

I'd love to join! Possibly O'd today. Not scheduled to until Friday but been feeling weird all day (nauseous, spotting, dizzy). We BD'd last night so if I O'd today that would be great! :) planning to test around the 22nd. Really hoping this month is it! 

And I'm so glad my DH isn't the only one with "performance" issues! He never has any trouble getting it up but if he is in pain (has a bad hip on one leg and bad knee on the other) or he is stressed he won't be able to finish. I always end up tearing up whenever he can't finish. Even though I know it has nothing to do with me it is hard to not take it personally. I've tried not telling him when I am fertile but he knows my cycle too well for me to hide it lol. Our only form of birth control for the last 6 years was the calendar so we both kept pretty good track of where I was in my cycle. 

Can't wait to see all the BFPs this month!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome :)

Haha if my birth control was the calendar I'd have NO chance, my ovulation is so weird it varies from day 17 to like day 22


----------



## Angel5000

Lunalotus said:


> Right away things seemed different this cycle. My temps were higher than usual and more erratic. I had this mild cramping in my uterus starting right after my period. I got a positive opk on CD 14 which is much earlier than last cycle. And my breasts started hurting right away which always happens for me after I ovulate. I was expecting on CD 16 to get a temp raise but instead it dropped. I thought, okay maybe I am ovulating today even though my breasts have been hurting for a couple days. But today I woke up and my temp only went up about 0.2 degrees from yesterday. What is going on? Is Vitex messing me up? Is this an annovulatory cycle?

Hey! My first cycle on Vitex my temps were all over the place that cycle. By the second cycle I was a little more normal. The third cycle I changed brands and my O date moved UP by 10 days (from CD28 to CD16! Woot!) and my temps were a lot more normal! How much are you taking every day? And what brand are you using? 





marmoset said:


> It's my first cycle temping according to FF yesterday I was 5dpo... wake up this morning, enter my temp and get a message that it's moved... and suddenly I'm 3dpo instead of 6. I thought I was getting into the potential implantation window but noooooooooo.
> 
> *angry flounce*

Oh no!! I've had FF change my CH's before. It's awful!! I use FF to analyze data but I also take everything FF says with a grain of salt. Are you doing OPKs or anything besides temps? If I didn't use OPKs I think FF would have my CH on the wrong time more than once simply becuase my temps jump around a bit.


----------



## gina236

Unexpected212 said:


> Welcome :)
> 
> Haha if my birth control was the calendar I'd have NO chance, my ovulation is so weird it varies from day 17 to like day 22

Until I started TTC I have had a 28 day cycle to the day. Only had 1 or 2 unusual cycles in my reproductive life. Lol. That is until we decided to try. Since then it's been all over the place every month. I couldn't take any birth control because it caused me to have severe depression and DH couldn't finish wearing condoms. So we didn't have a choice lol. Only had one mess up when I was 19 and I knew the next morning that we messed up. It's crazy how easy it was to get pregnant back when I didn't want to be but now that I want it my body is just messing with me!


----------



## SGP517

Welcome ladies!


----------



## SGP517

Unexpected212 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to ovulate and those in the two week wait...
> 
> I'm CD16 and no sign of ovulating except cervix is high and soft (sorry TMI) and I FEEL like I'm gearing up for it as I get a bit crampy around ovulation
> 
> I'm exhausted from BD everyday but I just no the one night I don't the next day I'll get a blazing OPK lol


Hahaha! That's exactly how I am too! I didn't want to last night but I took one for the team then it didn't even work! &#128545;


----------



## Unexpected212

Part of the reason we've decided to have our third so close to the other two is because I can't take hormonal birth control as it makes me very depressed and condoms are awful. So as soon as we have our third DH Is getting the snip!


----------



## SGP517

Angel5000 said:


> Lunalotus said:
> 
> 
> Right away things seemed different this cycle. My temps were higher than usual and more erratic. I had this mild cramping in my uterus starting right after my period. I got a positive opk on CD 14 which is much earlier than last cycle. And my breasts started hurting right away which always happens for me after I ovulate. I was expecting on CD 16 to get a temp raise but instead it dropped. I thought, okay maybe I am ovulating today even though my breasts have been hurting for a couple days. But today I woke up and my temp only went up about 0.2 degrees from yesterday. What is going on? Is Vitex messing me up? Is this an annovulatory cycle?
> 
> Hey! My first cycle on Vitex my temps were all over the place that cycle. By the second cycle I was a little more normal. The third cycle I changed brands and my O date moved UP by 10 days (from CD28 to CD16! Woot!) and my temps were a lot more normal! How much are you taking every day? And what brand are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marmoset said:
> 
> 
> It's my first cycle temping according to FF yesterday I was 5dpo... wake up this morning, enter my temp and get a message that it's moved... and suddenly I'm 3dpo instead of 6. I thought I was getting into the potential implantation window but noooooooooo.
> 
> *angry flounce*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!! I've had FF change my CH's before. It's awful!! I use FF to analyze data but I also take everything FF says with a grain of salt. Are you doing OPKs or anything besides temps? If I didn't use OPKs I think FF would have my CH on the wrong time more than once simply becuase my temps jump around a bit.Click to expand...


What is Vitex used for?


----------



## linz85

Ok so I'm on CD 47 and curiously took a One Stop OV test. I think I can make out a line, very faint like squinting. Does this mean I should do another in a few days?
 



Attached Files:







11853045_10153590583612578_1259765734_o.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kuji

It depends how you want to go at it. Personally I did a OPK everyday starting CD 10, but I also have a 27 CD length. But since your line seems faint, I would do it once every day at the same time, just so you don't accidentally miss the day of ovulation


----------



## SGP517

So frustrated! I have been tracking o and cycle for the last few months just to get to know what my cycle is doing and this is our first month ttc. I have gotten a few "almost positive" opk's in the last few days and have o pain today and now the line is getting lighter. I haven't been "stressed" about ttc just nervous and excited. I am really hoping I did o this month. &#128533; I don't even know what to think.


----------



## SGP517

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







20150805_163550.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SGP517

linz85 said:


> Ok so I'm on CD 47 and curiously took a One Stop OV test. I think I can make out a line, very faint like squinting. Does this mean I should do another in a few days?

Do you usually o that late in your cycle?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

SGP517 said:


> What do you ladies think?

Looks almost positive, I had one just like that and assumed positive, and the next day it was positive for sure. Then about a day or two later I got my temp rise, so it worked well for me last cycle


----------



## linz85

SGP517 said:


> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm on CD 47 and curiously took a One Stop OV test. I think I can make out a line, very faint like squinting. Does this mean I should do another in a few days?
> 
> Do you usually o that late in your cycle?Click to expand...

I was having 33 day cycles for the past 3/4 months so this one is totally out of the blue. I think it's my exercising and diet that's part of the problem tbh. Exercising a little too much and too little calorie intake is messing me up. Trying to change old habits is hard but I'm
Working on it! Hopefully this might be the start of my body gearing up to O. I'm
Waiting for my BBT turning up in the post to start temping too xx


----------



## Barbieann1123

Any ladies good with charts on FF? Ahugg it's making me crazy lol. I don't know what to think now. After I put my temp in for this morning it made CH and says I'm 3dpo?!?! But I just got my positive opk yesterday!? And it's not even my highest temp so far? Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

Barbieann1123 said:


> Any ladies good with charts on FF? Ahugg it's making me crazy lol. I don't know what to think now. After I put my temp in for this morning it made CH and says I'm 3dpo?!?! But I just got my positive opk yesterday!? And it's not even my highest temp so far? Any ideas?

I chart on FF and it's so frustrating. I officially O'd for the first time then. It had cross hairs at day 8 but as I continued to temp it took them away. Day 21 test says I ovulated but then FF had cross hairs at day 22. As I continued it took them away as well. It looks like I O'd on day 17. But not sure if day 21 would have picked up on that. But FF did not detect O at all. I didn't get to use OPK's and my CM wasn't noticeably different. 
I think if you click on my ovulation chart in my signature you should be able to see it. For June 23.


----------



## Barbieann1123

Any ladies good with charts on FF? Ahugg it's making me crazy lol. I don't know what to think now. After I put my temp in for this morning it made CH and says I'm 3dpo?!?! But I just got my positive opk yesterday!? And it's not even my highest temp so far? Any ideas?


----------



## FertileFlower

gina236 Sounds like we are in the same boat! I'm due to ovulate on the 7th-8th according to online calculators but I think it's happening today too!! I have clear ovulation signs and we bd'd every day for the last week so the timing would be just perfect! 
Baby dust to all of us who really, really wants it!


----------



## gina236

FertileFlower said:


> gina236 Sounds like we are in the same boat! I'm due to ovulate on the 7th-8th according to online calculators but I think it's happening today too!! I have clear ovulation signs and we bd'd every day for the last week so the timing would be just perfect!
> Baby dust to all of us who really, really wants it!

Not only cycle buddies but odd early ovulation cycle buddies! Haha so neat! I just have a feeling. Pretty sure I'm just crazy but I feel like it's happening this month! Hope we are both right and get sticky little beans!!


----------



## FertileFlower

gina236 How awesome!! I have such a good feeling about this month too! I'm so excited it's difficult to focus on anything else right now! Cheers to sticky magical beans!!


----------



## SGP517

NurseMommyTTC said:


> SGP517 said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Looks almost positive, I had one just like that and assumed positive, and the next day it was positive for sure. Then about a day or two later I got my temp rise, so it worked well for me last cycleClick to expand...

Thanks. I thought I would o tomorrow or Friday. These tests were from Monday and Tuesday, the one I did today was super light- that's why I am so confused. Just gonna have to test tomorrow. &#128533;


----------



## CJHanson

I just got my BFP!


----------



## SGP517

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congratulations! !!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Barbieann1123 said:


> Any ladies good with charts on FF? Ahugg it's making me crazy lol. I don't know what to think now. After I put my temp in for this morning it made CH and says I'm 3dpo?!?! But I just got my positive opk yesterday!? And it's not even my highest temp so far? Any ideas?

Just keep temping, FF may change the CH after a few days, especially if you have higher temps


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Barbieann1123 said:


> Any ladies good with charts on FF? Ahugg it's making me crazy lol. I don't know what to think now. After I put my temp in for this morning it made CH and says I'm 3dpo?!?! But I just got my positive opk yesterday!? And it's not even my highest temp so far? Any ideas?




CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kuji

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## Lunalotus

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congrats!!


----------



## FertileFlower

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!


Congratulations!! Happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Lunalotus

Trying to figure out how to post my chart. About to hit the sack. Hoping my temp rises and I get crosshairs tomorrow. Night ladies! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats on the new bfp!!

Whoever is next to test needs to keep the streak going! ;)

Yesterday I had quite a bit of watery cm and this morning cervix was hso and I had cramps, opk was a decent line but far from positive, now tonight things seemed to have dried up and cervix doesn't seem to be quite so soft/open. Ugh. Was really hoping I was getting close but now I'm not so sure. AND to make matters worse I thought of the perfect pregnancy announcement photo shoot that even dh is excited about. I'm so beyond ready for this to just happen! But based on last time it could still be a while. Sigh. I need to stop getting ahead of myself and getting excited too early.


----------



## hal423

Congrats to you CJHanson!

Miracles - hopefully it'll happen soon. Are you using OPKs?

I got my positive OPK tonight - woo hoo! I get so excited watching the lines come up!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

hal423 said:


> Congrats to you CJHanson!
> 
> Miracles - hopefully it'll happen soon. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> I got my positive OPK tonight - woo hoo! I get so excited watching the lines come up!

Yay!! :thumbup: I also get very excited watching the lines!! I use digi's as a back up once i start to get the dark lines because sometimes I can't tell if it's positive and that smiley face makes me SO excited!


----------



## linz85

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!


Congratulations! :D


----------



## SGP517

hal423 said:


> Congrats to you CJHanson!
> 
> Miracles - hopefully it'll happen soon. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> I got my positive OPK tonight - woo hoo! I get so excited watching the lines come up!

Tests look GREAT! Hope you have been getting a lot of bd'ing in this week!


----------



## jellybean87

CJHanson said:


> I just got my BFP!

Wow congratulations!!


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats CJHanson!!! H & H 9 months!


----------



## Powell130

Lunalotus said:


> Trying to figure out how to post my chart. About to hit the sack. Hoping my temp rises and I get crosshairs tomorrow. Night ladies!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I hate to be Debbie Downer but it doesn't look like you've O'd yet as your temps aren't higher than the previous. FF says you need 3 temps higher than the previous 6 for crosshairs. I could be wrong tho


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> Lunalotus said:
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out how to post my chart. About to hit the sack. Hoping my temp rises and I get crosshairs tomorrow. Night ladies!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I hate to be Debbie Downer but it doesn't look like you've O'd yet as your temps aren't higher than the previous. FF says you need 3 temps higher than the previous 6 for crosshairs. I could be wrong thoClick to expand...


I have found that I often have 1-2 temps during my FP that are high for whatever reason and so when I do O, my temps aren't always way above. I had a month where my temp shift didn't occur until 4-5 days after the +OPK, and FF determined my O to be 2 days after +, which was still not in the shift range. It was very odd, but not all women have the shift "when they should". 

I think it's possible O was on CD16, and the rise is just slow this month. It seems counter intuitive to everything we know about temping. I would keep on BD every other day for another few days just in case! I don't trust FF so I always keep DTD for several days past when I think I O'd because more than once FF has changed my CH!


----------



## Powell130

The individual temps don't matter as much as the overall biphasic pattern, which I don't see yet.

It's possible what you said about a slow rise after CD16...Try putting in a few dummy temps and see if you get crosshairs


----------



## mrscletus

I'm so stressed... This month has been crazy. Ups and downs... 

Then we went out of town to my grandmothers on Tuesday, so no bd'ing going on and of course I forgot my thermometer. UGH!! So now i have missed a temp, but if i put a temp in on Wednesday am of a high one, i get cross hairs on Monday. 

I am really hoping that we didnt miss the O due to not :sex: on Tues. 

Please someone tell me that there is still a chance that we caught it with all the bd'ing that we did do!!


----------



## gina236

mrscletus said:


> I'm so stressed... This month has been crazy. Ups and downs...
> 
> Then we went out of town to my grandmothers on Tuesday, so no bd'ing going on and of course I forgot my thermometer. UGH!! So now i have missed a temp, but if i put a temp in on Wednesday am of a high one, i get cross hairs on Monday.
> 
> I am really hoping that we didnt miss the O due to not :sex: on Tues.
> 
> Please someone tell me that there is still a chance that we caught it with all the bd'ing that we did do!!

Missing one day is fine! Sperm can live 3-5 days in you so there is definitely still a chance you caught it! I only BD every other day to make sure DHs swimmers are nice and strong. It gives them time to build back up.


----------



## AngelOb

Mrscletus it looks like you have a good chance based on your chart looks like you o'd on cd14 I would say cross hairs tomorrow if ur temp is still up


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> I'm so stressed... This month has been crazy. Ups and downs...
> 
> Then we went out of town to my grandmothers on Tuesday, so no bd'ing going on and of course I forgot my thermometer. UGH!! So now i have missed a temp, but if i put a temp in on Wednesday am of a high one, i get cross hairs on Monday.
> 
> I am really hoping that we didnt miss the O due to not :sex: on Tues.
> 
> Please someone tell me that there is still a chance that we caught it with all the bd'ing that we did do!!

I replied in the other thread but just wanted to say I'm with the last two posters. You have LOTS of hope! Those guys last several days, so if you O'd on Monday, I'd say you gave yourself lots of opportunity.


----------



## linz85

Ladies, I've just got my BBT thermometer in the post, can't wait to start using it however, how do I take my temp? From my mouth? Or armpit? Or does it not matter? x


----------



## krissie328

linz85 said:


> Ladies, I've just got my BBT thermometer in the post, can't wait to start using it however, how do I take my temp? From my mouth? Or armpit? Or does it not matter? x

Mouth or vaginally seem to be the most popular choices. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- not much going on here. I started back at work after having the summer off so I am glad to have something else to focus on other than waiting to O and waiting to test. :haha: I am still waiting to O. I have been temping this cycle and I am pretty proud of myself. :blush: I am pretty rubbish sleeper and of course DS has been having a terrible time sleeping and it is reflected in my temps. But I have pulled up a few charts and it doesn't look to be to awful. I think I will O on Saturday, well if I am going to have a normal cycle for me I should but they have been weird lately. So I am just waiting. My opk seems to be slightly darker today so hoping I get a positive tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunalotus said:
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out how to post my chart. About to hit the sack. Hoping my temp rises and I get crosshairs tomorrow. Night ladies!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I hate to be Debbie Downer but it doesn't look like you've O'd yet as your temps aren't higher than the previous. FF says you need 3 temps higher than the previous 6 for crosshairs. I could be wrong thoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have found that I often have 1-2 temps during my FP that are high for whatever reason and so when I do O, my temps aren't always way above. I had a month where my temp shift didn't occur until 4-5 days after the +OPK, and FF determined my O to be 2 days after +, which was still not in the shift range. It was very odd, but not all women have the shift "when they should".
> 
> I think it's possible O was on CD16, and the rise is just slow this month. It seems counter intuitive to everything we know about temping. I would keep on BD every other day for another few days just in case! I don't trust FF so I always keep DTD for several days past when I think I O'd because more than once FF has changed my CH!Click to expand...

I am starting to dislike FF because it can't seem to create CH from rocky temps (I have PCOS) but I saw that some women also are on a site called countdown to pregnancy. I decided to check it out and I put in all my FF data from my 3 cycles. It told me I O'd on Day 17 last cycle. It didn't waiver in that at all. It did say it wasn't conclusive as I didn't input anything else other than temps but by looking at my chart that seems to be the logical date.


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations CJHanson, happy & healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Congrats to you CJHanson!
> 
> Miracles - hopefully it'll happen soon. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> I got my positive OPK tonight - woo hoo! I get so excited watching the lines come up!

Wow you certainly did get a positive! Looks wonderful! I am using opks, still real light though. All my fertile signs have disappeared :( dh will be out of town this weekend but only for two days/one evening so if anything we will miss one night. Guess just keep on dtd until something hopefully happens!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- not much going on here. I started back at work after having the summer off so I am glad to have something else to focus on other than waiting to O and waiting to test. :haha: I am still waiting to O. I have been temping this cycle and I am pretty proud of myself. :blush: I am pretty rubbish sleeper and of course DS has been having a terrible time sleeping and it is reflected in my temps. But I have pulled up a few charts and it doesn't look to be to awful. I think I will O on Saturday, well if I am going to have a normal cycle for me I should but they have been weird lately. So I am just waiting. My opk seems to be slightly darker today so hoping I get a positive tonight or tomorrow.

I am also a bad sleeper. I wake up at least 2-3 times a night so my temp is usually after only 3 hrs of sleep but last cycle seemed very obvious when I o'd so it doesn't seem to impact it too much. I never temp at the same time either


----------



## krissie328

NurseMommyTTC said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- not much going on here. I started back at work after having the summer off so I am glad to have something else to focus on other than waiting to O and waiting to test. :haha: I am still waiting to O. I have been temping this cycle and I am pretty proud of myself. :blush: I am pretty rubbish sleeper and of course DS has been having a terrible time sleeping and it is reflected in my temps. But I have pulled up a few charts and it doesn't look to be to awful. I think I will O on Saturday, well if I am going to have a normal cycle for me I should but they have been weird lately. So I am just waiting. My opk seems to be slightly darker today so hoping I get a positive tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I am also a bad sleeper. I wake up at least 2-3 times a night so my temp is usually after only 3 hrs of sleep but last cycle seemed very obvious when I o'd so it doesn't seem to impact it too much. I never temp at the same time eitherClick to expand...

Yea, I am lucky when I get three hours of sleep. DS usually wakes about 3 and I temp around 6 since that is when I get up for work. But, I have read a lot about it and I think it will probably be enough. Not ideal of course but I can't change it.


----------



## Angel5000

linz85 said:


> Ladies, I've just got my BBT thermometer in the post, can't wait to start using it however, how do I take my temp? From my mouth? Or armpit? Or does it not matter? x

Most women go with either orally or vaginally. I personally do orally. I can check my cervix all day long without any problem, but I am really squeemish about the idea of temping vaginally. I am told it is "more accurate" but my temps seem to be fine orally. 

You want to make sure to take it before you get up or move around, and after a solid 3-4 hour sleep preferably. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


- - - - 

As much as I want something to DO to keep my mind off of the TWW, I'm not looking forward to going back to work on the 19th. Of course, I'll know by then whether I've got a BFP or not, and if I do have one it'll be a rocky way to start a school year at a new school with a new group of students, but I'll just be happy to have one! 

I'm nervous. If I don't get a BFP this month or next month I am going to probably take a break for a few months because as a teacher, I really don't want to end up having a due date that falls in July/August - October/November (ish). Very few principals are very supportive of teachers who have to miss the first month(s) of school for maternity leave. 

This is probably why I'm obsessing so much.


----------



## linz85

Angel5000 said:


> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I've just got my BBT thermometer in the post, can't wait to start using it however, how do I take my temp? From my mouth? Or armpit? Or does it not matter? x
> 
> Most women go with either orally or vaginally. I personally do orally. I can check my cervix all day long without any problem, but I am really squeemish about the idea of temping vaginally. I am told it is "more accurate" but my temps seem to be fine orally.
> 
> You want to make sure to take it before you get up or move around, and after a solid 3-4 hour sleep preferably.
> 
> Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> - - - -
> 
> As much as I want something to DO to keep my mind off of the TWW, I'm not looking forward to going back to work on the 19th. Of course, I'll know by then whether I've got a BFP or not, and if I do have one it'll be a rocky way to start a school year at a new school with a new group of students, but I'll just be happy to have one!
> 
> I'm nervous. If I don't get a BFP this month or next month I am going to probably take a break for a few months because as a teacher, I really don't want to end up having a due date that falls in July/August - October/November (ish). Very few principals are very supportive of teachers who have to miss the first month(s) of school for maternity leave.
> 
> This is probably why I'm obsessing so much.Click to expand...


Yeah I can't even check my cervix due to being too sqeamish so I'm glad you've said orally will be just as ok :D
I'm still waiting for AF from my previous cycle but will just start temping anyway to get used to doing it :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Omg. Why why why do I always seem to have watery cm like all cycle? Makes it really hard to track o. Good thing I do opk!


----------



## everything

I'd love to join I'm CD10 now after month 1 on fermara =)


----------



## AngelOb

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Omg. Why why why do I always seem to have watery cm like all cycle? Makes it really hard to track o. Good thing I do opk!

I'm with you. This cycle I didn't really get EWCM so if I wasn't temping I would have no idea when O was.


----------



## Lunalotus

So I was hoping for a major temp rise today but it was another small creep up. My breasts also stopped hurting. 

I am wondering if something about the Vitex caused a positive in the opk and tender breasts but I actually did not O, and O is still to come. I usually O closer to CD 20/21 and its CD18. I'm going to keep taking OPKs and keep BDing. Hopefully it's coming. I am so worried Vitex is messing me up and not helping. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Powell130

Why did you start taking it?

I agree, keep testing and BDing until confirmed O!

Good luck!


----------



## Angel5000

Lunalotus said:


> So I was hoping for a major temp rise today but it was another small creep up. My breasts also stopped hurting.
> 
> I am wondering if something about the Vitex caused a positive in the opk and tender breasts but I actually did not O, and O is still to come. I usually O closer to CD 20/21 and its CD18. I'm going to keep taking OPKs and keep BDing. Hopefully it's coming. I am so worried Vitex is messing me up and not helping.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

What was your reason for taking Vitex?

Everyone has a different reaction. I read some people had a later O or weird side effects from Vitex, and others had a much earlier O (like me). It is also supposed to level hormones which can sometimes make it a little later at first and then even out, just depends on how long it takes (3-6 months is what I've read). 

Hopefully things level out for you soon!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Lunalotus said:


> So I was hoping for a major temp rise today but it was another small creep up. My breasts also stopped hurting.
> 
> I am wondering if something about the Vitex caused a positive in the opk and tender breasts but I actually did not O, and O is still to come. I usually O closer to CD 20/21 and its CD18. I'm going to keep taking OPKs and keep BDing. Hopefully it's coming. I am so worried Vitex is messing me up and not helping.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c11f8/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Hi, I've had similar in the past so I read up on it. My body gears up to O, I get the fertile CM etc but then it doesn't happen, then it goes through the same motions and Os 5+ days later.

What I read says it is caused by a rise in estrogen. The estrogen also thickens the lining ready for O and possible implantation. So although it's a bit annoying because it makes it harder to tell when you're going to O, it's not harming your fertility and if anything it's making a thicker lining for your egg to implant in.

Hopefully you will O soon :thumbup:


----------



## PnutProtector

Can I join? Hubs and are TTC #1 and it's our first cycle trying. I'm so nervous and trying not to think about it too much. I haven't started temping yet, but if nothing happens this cycle I'm def going to start.


----------



## Lunalotus

Powell130 said:


> Why did you start taking it?
> 
> I agree, keep testing and BDing until confirmed O!
> 
> Good luck!

Thanks! Started taking it because I had a 10 day luteal period last cycle (first cycle I charted) and had a 60 something day cycle before that. Also I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I am also on Metformin, prenatal, DHA, and B6.


----------



## Lunalotus

PnutProtector said:


> Can I join? Hubs and are TTC #1 and it's our first cycle trying. I'm so nervous and trying not to think about it too much. I haven't started temping yet, but if nothing happens this cycle I'm def going to start.

Welcome!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

PnutProtector said:


> Can I join? Hubs and are TTC #1 and it's our first cycle trying. I'm so nervous and trying not to think about it too much. I haven't started temping yet, but if nothing happens this cycle I'm def going to start.

welcome! It is my 2nd cycle, no luck with 1st despite knowing exactly when I O'd and BD at good times. Hoping this month is the month for all of us!:thumbup:


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks Luna and NurseMommy :flower: I've decided to test next Saturday on the 15th. Finger, toes, and eyes crossed for everyone testing this month!


----------



## Angel5000

Today is 8DPO, and as is par for the course for me, I found some red/blood spots when checking my CP & CM. If this follows the last two cycles, I will have some spotting tomorrow and full AF day after that. I really was hoping that if I didn't get a BFP, then LP would at least lengthen with the Vitex and B6. :cry: 

Trying to stay positive, but :nope: 

The only positive thing I can go for right now is that if AF comes on Sunday as predicted then at least my O moved way up and my cycle was down to 26 days instead of the usual 37. More chances for O with a shorter cycle.


----------



## linz85

Yey I think on CD 50... My body is finally gearing up to O! These lines seem to be getting darker...
 



Attached Files:







11852817_10153595063417578_578082384_o.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EverythingXd

Yaay Linz, definitely some good colour in there! :happydance:

Angel - is this your first month using B6 and Vitex? I have read that it can take a few months for them to kick in completely so maybe next month you will see a longer LP... besides, AF hasn't shown yet so it could still be longer yet. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations CJHanson!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you

and welcome to Everything and Pnutprotector :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm getting fed up! CD18 today and no sign of ovulation still. Tests aren't getting darker. Cervix is in the right position but no signs of EWCM.

I just wish I had a normal cycle!


----------



## Angel5000

EverythingXd said:


> Yaay Linz, definitely some good colour in there! :happydance:
> 
> Angel - is this your first month using B6 and Vitex? I have read that it can take a few months for them to kick in completely so maybe next month you will see a longer LP... besides, AF hasn't shown yet so it could still be longer yet. Fingers crossed for you :)

It's my 3rd month on Vitex, but the first 2 months I was using a different brand that had a lot less in it. This cycle is the first cycle on Gaia brand, and I saw an immediate change in that my O happened on CD16 instead of CD28, so that was a definite plus (shortened cycle from 35-38 days to what appears to be possibly 26 - 28 days). 

Last cycle I took B6 but only after O because i was afraid it would delay O. This cycle I took it the whole time, so this is my first cycle using B6 for the whole cycle. 

Last cycle the combo lengthened LP by 1 day (blood tinge in CM used to be 7DPO, spotting on 8DPO and AF the next day). 


My doctor didn't want to do much until I'd been off BC for awhile, I stopped in February so I'm beginning to think I'll need to see about progesterone. On the difficult side: My doctor is retiring this month so now I have to find a new OBGYN and start over.


----------



## jellybean87

Brilliant linz85. 
I'm on cd11. Ov tests still haven't arrived :( and as I don't have a clue what my cycles are I have no idea when Im going to ovulate, if at all. 
I did ovulation tests when we were ttc dd2 and in 11 months of trying I only got 2 positives so I'm worried im not going to ovulate again. But last time I was 2 stone heavier and extremely stressed so I don't know if that would of caused it?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Okay ladies, question. I have had my package of new opks in the car, grabbed them from the mail and have not needed them quite yet. Well I used one today and saw the temp thing on the side, telling you to not let them be in a place of a certain temp. My car has definitely been past the max temp. Do you guys think this will ruin them? Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Lunalotus

MiraclesHappn said:


> Okay ladies, question. I have had my package of new opks in the car, grabbed them from the mail and have not needed them quite yet. Well I used one today and saw the temp thing on the side, telling you to not let them be in a place of a certain temp. My car has definitely been past the max temp. Do you guys think this will ruin them? Anyone have any ideas??

Try one and see but I left some in the car in the heat and they did not work at all. Hope it's not the same for you. Good luck!


----------



## Kuji

I'd still try them anyway, just in case they're still good. But if you're not sure, you could replace them with new ones. It's whatever makes you most comfortable :)


----------



## PnutProtector

Well, AF reared her ugly head this evening. I guess I'll be testing in late august now. Not sure when yet, but I'll keep you posted. I didn't expect to be so upset as this is only our first cycle trying. DH has been great though, getting me chocolates and letting me just get it all out. And then I get sad again because I feel guilty for being upset when there are others who have been trying so much longer than us. ugh. I'm just going to snuggle with my teddy and the heating pad this evening. Good luck to everyone testing though!! FX for your BFPs


----------



## Kuji

PnutProtector don't worry. I was there last month. It was only our third time trying and I was crushed when AF came. So I understand completely. 

Don't feel guilty for your emotions, we're all allowed to feel upset. TTC is not an easy road and we all get disappointed when AF comes. Just do what you need to do, let it all out so you can feel better and be motivated for the next cycle! 

Just don't lose hope! You will have that bfp, don't even worry about that! FX that next month will be your month! :) 

:dust:


----------



## dimmu

Sorry to hear that PnutProtector.

Don't worry your feelings are perfectly normal. This is our 2nd cycle trying and I was devastated last month when it didn't work out. I had somehow managed to convince myself that I'd be one of those lucky ones who get pregnant successfully with the first try, silly I know but guess you just can't help it.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi girls......I got a flashy smiley face OPK this morning!!! Cd6! The leaflet said to start testing on cd 6 if you have a 23 day cycle so I did and thank goodness I did! So DH and managed to BD this morning before DS woke up which is a first as he always wakes us up. I'm away this evening with my mum for her birthday but hopefully we can be again Sunday night.....I haven't used the dual hormone CB test before so not sure how many flashy smiley faces I will get before a solid one? Seems so early but I guess it makes sense with my short cycle.? Im a tad confused.....I have been temping this cycle but I only have 4 temps so far so chart doesn't really show very much!


----------



## twinkletoe

PnutProtector said:


> Well, AF reared her ugly head this evening. I guess I'll be testing in late august now. Not sure when yet, but I'll keep you posted. I didn't expect to be so upset as this is only our first cycle trying. DH has been great though, getting me chocolates and letting me just get it all out. And then I get sad again because I feel guilty for being upset when there are others who have been trying so much longer than us. ugh. I'm just going to snuggle with my teddy and the heating pad this evening. Good luck to everyone testing though!! FX for your BFPs

Totally totally normal pnutProtector........don't feel guilty at all.....so glad your DH is so supportive it really helps at times when you just feel horrible and sore and down .....:hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Ps . I got AF just on Monday there so will be a late Aug tester too!!


----------



## AngelOb

Pnutprotector I understand that feeling, I thought it would happen on the first try this time simply because it did with my chemical and I was definitely sad when I didn't. You have plenty of support though which is nice. It won't take you that long, it'll happen.

afm I was up 3 hours before my normal waking time (early weekend days for me today and tomorrow) so I was nervous about my temp but even with a small dip FF gave me my crosshairs back :) Now I guess I am officially 3dpo, two days difference but still not bad. Could have been longer.


----------



## jellybean87

I've finally got opks this is cd 12.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Unexpected212

PnutProtector said:


> Well, AF reared her ugly head this evening. I guess I'll be testing in late august now. Not sure when yet, but I'll keep you posted. I didn't expect to be so upset as this is only our first cycle trying. DH has been great though, getting me chocolates and letting me just get it all out. And then I get sad again because I feel guilty for being upset when there are others who have been trying so much longer than us. ugh. I'm just going to snuggle with my teddy and the heating pad this evening. Good luck to everyone testing though!! FX for your BFPs

Last month was our first month and I felt sad too. It's normal. Stick with us and I'll be rooting for your BFP at the end of August :)


----------



## Unexpected212

jellybean87 said:


> I've finally got opks this is cd 12.

Mine looked just like that today on CD19 and I'm pretty sure I'm close to ovulation


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Pnut and Unexpected, last cycle was also my 1st ttc. We are in this together! When I conceived dd, it was 2nd cycle but I wasnt ACTIVELY trying.....hopefully the same will happen this time! Still waiting to O and negative OPK's so far. I O'd on cd 19 last cycle, I am cd 12 today so hopefully I O on the same day or sooner.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jellybean87 said:


> I've finally got opks this is cd 12.

Looks almost positive.....keep testing and if you see them still getting darker I would test twice a day so you dont miss the surge. I am also cd 12 but my opk is not that dark yet. Hopefully they start darkening soon, I am impatient! I O'd cd 19 last cycle...I really hope I start Oing sooner....closer to cd 14-16. Long cycles mean less chance of bfp:nope:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hey girls, take a look at this thread. I posted it in 1st trimester and it really made me have more hope! A lot of people conceived very quickly!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2330885-please-read-answer.html


----------



## jellybean87

I will start doingn them twice if they get darker. Thanks for the advice :)
I'm feeling so hopeful for this cycle but don't want to get myself too excited.


----------



## Unexpected212

My DD was month two of trying after a MC which took one month of trying .I have my fingers crossed this month will be it! I hope so all this BD is exhausting...fun but exhausting lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Totally thought today would be the day. Started getting some ewcm last night and have been bloated and crampy today. But unfortunately my opk is no darker than it was yesterday. Hopefully my fertile signs are here for the real thing and don't disappear on me like last time.


----------



## Momtastic101

I've been ttc baby #1 for two months now and really hope this is my month, Ive been having some symptoms like sore breast and nipples, not terribly achy but I've never experienced anything like this before. I was going to wait until I missed my period to test but I got impatient and took one yesterday at 12dpo using answer lab strips brand that I got in my opk and got a BFN &#55357;&#56862; I am expecting AF tomorrow or monday Any chance I got a false negative


----------



## Kuji

Momtastic101 said:


> I've been ttc baby #1 for two months now and really hope this is my month, Ive been having some symptoms like sore breast and nipples, not terribly achy but I've never experienced anything like this before. I was going to wait until I missed my period to test but I got impatient and took one yesterday at 12dpo using answer lab strips brand that I got in my opk and got a BFN &#65533;&#65533; I am expecting AF tomorrow or monday Any chance I got a false negative

There's always a chance you got a false negative. Until AF comes, you're not out of the game! Some women can be up to 10 days late from their expected period before getting a bfp.


----------



## PnutProtector

Thank you so much ladies (Kuji, Dimmu, Twinkletoe, AngelOb, Unexpected212, NurseMommyTTC) :hugs: It's nice to know that I'm not the only one sometimes. We got this ladies, this is our month! :dust:


----------



## linz85

Eeeeeeeek! I think that's the best one? Im on CD 50 I think or 51. But Ive got no EWCM or watery :-/ My temp this morning was 96.48-normal too. We bd'd last night so hopefully will help.
 



Attached Files:







11831459_10153599746957578_1482107885_o.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## marmoset

Pnut I hear you for sure. Last month was our first try and I was hoping for a honeymoon baby. I knew odds weren't great and I wasnt temping or anything, just guessing at good times. But I was still so disappointed when AF showed and it triggered all my fears about not being able to conceive.

On the other hand, the fact that I was so disappointed and just purely sad (not sad with a little relief mixed in or anything) really reinforced for me that I am ready and it is time. So something good came out of it in that sense - extra confidence that I'm 100% sure about the decision to have kids.

I'm either 7 or 10dpo now (ETA link here if anyone wants to weigh in: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...stion-chart-experts-two-possible-o-dates.html) and this morning gave my husband a little gift, just one of those plastic suction cup things that goes over the extra drain thing on the side of your bathtub, so you can make it more full. He loves baths so I thought it would be nice. He came back and said thanks and he liked the gift, but it didn't really fit our tub properly. The thing was like $10 so oh well.

We were both surprised when I burst into tears. I cried and cried and cried and got snot all over his shirt. I couldn't stop. I must have cried for half an hour. About a plastic bathtub accessory.

So hopefully that's a good sign!! :dohh:


----------



## Tesh23

Hi ladies. If it's not too late to join please add me... I am due for af on the 21st! 

Did soy this cycle and o'd 4 days early yesterday I am pretty sure on cd12. So guessing 1dpo today until FF confirms in a couple days.

Congrats to the ladies so far with bfps!!!:happydance:

To everyone still unsure, hang in there and fingers crossed!!! :dust:


----------



## jellybean87

Today's opk cd13. It's lighter than yesterday's. Can they vary in colour until you get the positive or does this mean I've missed ovulation?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Unexpected212

CD20 OPK's so nearly positive but still not quite grrrrrrrr still BD Every day.


----------



## Unexpected212

Also as far as I know they can vary as your body gears up to ovulate. Mine have. I got nearly positive. Then really pale. Now nearly positive again!


----------



## Powell130

jellybean87 said:


> Today's opk cd13. It's lighter than yesterday's. Can they vary in colour until you get the positive or does this mean I've missed ovulation?

They can vary, some get a fade in fade out pattern and some don't!


----------



## krissie328

CD 13 here. I expected to o yesterday but I haven't gotten a positive opk and my cm has been all over the place. I just hope this cycle doesn't end up long like the last one.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

krissie328 said:


> CD 13 here. I expected to o yesterday but I haven't gotten a positive opk and my cm has been all over the place. I just hope this cycle doesn't end up long like the last one.

I'm also cd 13. So sign of o. My cm sucks. Last cycle I never had ewcm. I od on cd 19 last cycle and I hope it's the same day or more preferably earlier but with how my opks are looking I'm not sure. I wish I had the normal cycle that's 28 days and o on day 14. Longer cycle means more waiting :-(


----------



## krissie328

So true nursemommy. I o'd CD 36 last time with a 48 day cycle. Its very frustrating. We used clomid this cycle and so hoping thay helps. With ds I o'd on CD 13 on clomid but so far nothing.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I try to keep positive and tell myself if it doesn't happen this cycle maybe it'll happen next cycle. Or it'll happen soon. But it just gives me anxiety and stress thinking i have to wait another month....or even longer. Then I think about when I actually am pregnant, risk of mc or chemical. I just want to be pregnant now and have a baby! I also stress about getting enough bd in around o. So much stress in ttc!


----------



## krissie328

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I try to keep positive and tell myself if it doesn't happen this cycle maybe it'll happen next cycle. Or it'll happen soon. But it just gives me anxiety and stress thinking i have to wait another month....or even longer. Then I think about when I actually am pregnant, risk of mc or chemical. I just want to be pregnant now and have a baby! I also stress about getting enough bd in around o. So much stress in ttc!

Me too! I have a lot of anxiety from when we were ttc ds. It took so long and all that has come flooding back, the fear, the pain, ect. I'm actually thinking we are going to take a break after this cycle. I will be out of opks and might even use birth control. I started back to work last week and think I need To focus on that and getting back into a routine. Even if it's just a cycle or two.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Top 12 dpo, today's 14 dpo, third morning pee no holding urine,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Angel5000

Hi ladies. *hugs* to those who got a visit from AF. 

Yesterday I was expecting spotting since Friday had some light pink in my CM but nothing. When I checked my CP yesterday I had a few spots if pink in my cm again but no spotting. If I wasn't checking CM I never would have noticed. Based on my usual 9 day LP I should expect AF today, but I usually have 1 dating light spotting the day before. So far no spotting but have more blood in CM than yesterday so thinking by later this afternoon I may have spotting with AF tomorrow. 

I'm not as hysterical now. Friday was a rough day for me. My sister made good points: I made a huge improvement this month with the vitex and b6 by moving O up 10 days and my cycle is down 10 days (yay for less than 30 day cycle!) so I should celebrate my progress. And if AF doesn't show until tomorrow then I may have finally got my 10 day LP. Which isn't great but way better than 9. 

Working hard on staying positive. :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for those still waiting this month!! And keep FX that I get 1 more day b4 AF :blush:


----------



## Barbieann1123

Dolphinleigh said:


> Top 12 dpo, today's 14 dpo, third morning pee no holding urine,

That looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## krissie328

Dolphinleigh said:


> Top 12 dpo, today's 14 dpo, third morning pee no holding urine,

I can see it on both. Good luck hun.


----------



## linz85

Well I took my 5th opk tonight as this mornings was darkish, glad I did as its gone darker than the control line! Hopefully I will O! Being on CD51 I could do with it. Does my temp go up after ov? I've just started temping too as my first temp this morning was 96.48f which from what I could make out was normal 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EverythingXd

Dolphin I can't see it but I'm just on my phone with the brightness down so... congratulations!! 

Linz, great news on your +OPK :thumbup: I don't temp myself but yes, I've seen lots of charts and they show temp rise after O. 

Angel - got my fingers crossed that you make it to a 10 day LP this month (or get 2 lines!). Looks like I'm making it to at least a 6 day LP this month (last month was 5 days!!!) :haha:


----------



## Momtastic101

14dpo today I expected af yesterday but got nothing, today I got a tiny streak of brown mucusy discharge *tmi* I thought af was coming but nothing so far is it too late to add me, I'll be testing on Tuesday if the witch doesn't show


----------



## SGP517

Momtastic101 said:


> 14dpo today I expected af yesterday but got nothing, today I got a tiny streak of brown mucusy discharge *tmi* I thought af was coming but nothing so far is it too late to add me, I'll be testing on Tuesday if the witch doesn't show


Do you usually have spotting before af?


----------



## Momtastic101

No I've never experienced anything like this and I've been feeling really fatigued with sore breast


----------



## Lunalotus

Hugs to those who got AF. I may be with you. I am so confused right now. It's CD 21 and I am spotting (maybe AF) but I never got a temp rise even though I got 2-4 very dark OPKs a little over a week ago. Of course hopeful that I'm some weird fluke that didn't get a temp shift but still got pregnant and this is implantation bleeding. But since this is my first cycle with Vitex it's probably more likely I geared up to O and didn't and my body is getting a very early period. Never had a 21 day cycle though, that would be weird. 

Anyone have any idea what might be up?


----------



## SGP517

Momtastic101 said:


> No I've never experienced anything like this and I've been feeling really fatigued with sore breast


All good signs! Sorry if I missed it, but how many dpo are you?

Nevermind- I see. 14 dpo. When are you testing?


----------



## SGP517

Uuggghh I hate symptom spotting but I do it. I ovulated either Thursday or Friday and since then I have been having very mild cramping. I had pretty bad implantation cramping with DS and it isn't like that- just mild cramping. I don't usually get AF cramps and if I do they are pretty mild. I know It Is Probably nothing but it is hard not to hope it is something!


----------



## Angel5000

We just got home from my parents house for the weekend. I'm exhausted. My temp dipped today, but just below the cover line. My breasts are SO SORE. I've never had sore breasts before AF before. 

Has anyone ever found that after coming off BC the first few months had no AF symptoms and then later hormones leveled out and then started to get AF symptoms? I'm wondering if that's what is happening. The hysterical crying + sore breasts are very new for me, but I'm wondering if the vitex & b6 leveling hormones could be doing it?




EverythingXd said:


> Dolphin I can't see it but I'm just on my phone with the brightness down so... congratulations!!
> 
> Linz, great news on your +OPK :thumbup: I don't temp myself but yes, I've seen lots of charts and they show temp rise after O.
> 
> Angel - got my fingers crossed that you make it to a 10 day LP this month (or get 2 lines!). Looks like I'm making it to at least a 6 day LP this month (last month was 5 days!!!) :haha:

EverythingXd: Thanks! I really hope you make it for a longer LP this month!! What are you doing (if anything) to lengthen your LP? 




Momtastic101 said:


> 14dpo today I expected af yesterday but got nothing, today I got a tiny streak of brown mucusy discharge *tmi* I thought af was coming but nothing so far is it too late to add me, I'll be testing on Tuesday if the witch doesn't show

Momtastic - Right now I have similar brown mucusy discharge. I only see it though if I check my CM/CP, I'm not actually showing anything when I just wipe. FX that it's not just spotting! :)


----------



## Aayla

Today is CD 13. I had a huge dip in temp but I woke up cold when my alarm went off for me to temp, that could have affected it (but to play devil's advocate I have woken up cold before and it was closer to "normal"). I temped again when I woke up for real and that was closer to normal temps but I would rather take the temp at the same time I have always taken it so far. 

My 2 other symptoms today have been 1) a mild pinching/cramping on both sides but more so on the right and 2) even though we already BD'd today (late morning) I am super sexually charged, as it were. lol It's like all my nerves are activated in that area. I didn't feel it this morning. It came on in the early evening. 

OPK today was negative but I know you can miss the surge. 

Based on last cycle O isn't expected until around day 17 but this is only, likely, my 2nd month ovulating so who knows if it will change. 

anyone else get some symptoms like these? Looking back I know I felt the same sexual drive around the time I apparently O'd last cycle so I am thinking this may be a symptom.


----------



## Momtastic101

I'll be testing on Tuesday i really hope this is it for me


----------



## Unexpected212

Finally! CD21 and a positive OPK, we managed to BD last night and this morning and we'll try again for tonight and tomorrow morning haha. I will catch this egg! Will count CD22 as ovulation day so as of Wednesday I will finally be 1DPO
 



Attached Files:







image1 (1).jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jellybean87

Fingers crossed for you momtastic! 

Yay that's a good positive unexpected.


----------



## SGP517

Oh yeah, that's a nice positive! Good luck! And welcome to the tww!


----------



## SGP517

Aayla said:


> Today is CD 13. I had a huge dip in temp but I woke up cold when my alarm went off for me to temp, that could have affected it (but to play devil's advocate I have woken up cold before and it was closer to "normal"). I temped again when I woke up for real and that was closer to normal temps but I would rather take the temp at the same time I have always taken it so far.
> 
> My 2 other symptoms today have been 1) a mild pinching/cramping on both sides but more so on the right and 2) even though we already BD'd today (late morning) I am super sexually charged, as it were. lol It's like all my nerves are activated in that area. I didn't feel it this morning. It came on in the early evening.
> 
> OPK today was negative but I know you can miss the surge.
> 
> Based on last cycle O isn't expected until around day 17 but this is only, likely, my 2nd month ovulating so who knows if it will change.
> 
> anyone else get some symptoms like these? Looking back I know I felt the same sexual drive around the time I apparently O'd last cycle so I am thinking this may be a symptom.


Yeah, I csn feel o. Some months it is very obvious and others it is more dull. Last month (when we were waiting to try) it was VERY obvious. I hadn't really been using opk's since we weren't ttc but that day I just knew bc of the cramping abd I took an opk and it was very positive. This month they have definitely been more mild but still there and noticeable.


----------



## jellybean87

Cd14 opk. It's getting fainter :( 
Only my first month of the pill I supposed it might take a couple of months to start ovulating again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jellybean87 said:


> Cd14 opk. It's getting fainter :(
> Only my first month of the pill I supposed it might take a couple of months to start ovulating again.

I O'd last cycle and it was my 1st off the pill. I O'd on cd 19....and this cycle I am currently on cd 14 and no sign of O so I am assuming I will O around the same time....which would be great because it would show my body is back to "normal" but I would rather O around cd 14! Longer cycle=more waiting. And less chances to conceive. But I have to take what I can get I guess, as long as my cycles are "normal" less than 35 days with a greater than 10 LP I will take it. My LP was 13 days which is great. I just hope I catch the egg this cycle! We BD, but I dont try to enforce it because I feel like it will put pressure on him, we've been Bd every 2 days but once my opk's start getting darker I want to try every other day, then with a + OPK I hope we can BD on the day of and day after. Last cycle we only BD the 3 days around + OPK but not AFTER the positive so maybe thats why I didnt get the egg (although I know sperm can live for an average of 2-3days so I should have still been good). So much stress in ttc!


----------



## AliBiz

So, as I expected OV day came while DH was away so I am literally out before I even got a chance to start &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## gina236

AliBiz said:


> So, as I expected OV day came while DH was away so I am literally out before I even got a chance to start &#65533;&#65533;

So sorry! :hugs: my DH is looking into a job that would require a lot of travel. Makes it really hard to conceive if he's not around all the time. :( hoping next month is better timing for you!!


----------



## Angel5000

jellybean87 - my first month off the pill I didn't get a +OPK. When I look back now, I'm pretty sure I did O because I can see where a small temp spike was. Just that at the time I wasn't using an app that gave CH. There's still a chance! If not, then next cycle! :)

AliBiz - I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## Unexpected212

jellybean87 said:


> Cd14 opk. It's getting fainter :(
> Only my first month of the pill I supposed it might take a couple of months to start ovulating again.

Keep testing. Mine went dark then pale and then darkish again and then finally day 22 got a blazing positive. They can do weird things.


----------



## hal423

Good looking OPK unexpected!! Good luck catching that egg!

Angel, it took my body forever to get right after the pill but some ladies get to ovulating immediately. Just keep tracking to learn your body and it will happen. Fingers crossed that you did actually O this time and just missed your surge! Are you temping as well? That's the only thing that can confirm whether you did or not.

I am 2 DPO today and will probably start testing AF 10dpo - so next Tuesday. Ugh the wait is awfuulll.


----------



## AliBiz

Thanks ladies, going to relax now until next cycle, and get ready for next month....Good luck and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Your not totally out until the witch gets you! some people get pregnant having sex once in their cycle! 

Good luck for this month and next month, stay with us, I'm gonna carry this onto September :)


----------



## NoodleHelm

Hello ladies!

10DPO here, and BFN this morning. But as well all know.. We are not out until the witch shows. Congrats to those who got a BFP!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah certainly never out until AF arrives. I was like 7 days late before I got a positive with my son and 10dpo I got the faintest positive ever with my daughter


----------



## FertileFlower

I believe I am day 5 dpo now. Had early O symptoms and now I have a lot of other promising symptoms.

One unexpected oddity is that I have increased cm. A little of it of it is even ewcm (mixed with lotion like white) I've only noticed ewcm once in my life before today!
Now I don't know if this is a good sign of early pregnancy (maybe implantation?) or if I am O'ing really late. But I have no other signs of O'ing. No sex drive, my boobs are super sore and itchy, I am emotional and grouchy and have various cramps and twinges in my lower belly. 
The only reason I am not convinced I am pregnant is that I had similar symptoms back in May and I ended up getting my period. I know it's a bit early for symptoms officially, but I've read so many accounts of women who knew and had symptoms right away. Also started having vivid dreams two nights ago which is rare for me. 

Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## gina236

FertileFlower said:


> I believe I am day 5 dpo now. Had early O symptoms and now I have a lot of other promising symptoms.
> 
> One unexpected oddity is that I have increased cm. A little of it of it is even ewcm (mixed with lotion like white) I've only noticed ewcm once in my life before today!
> Now I don't know if this is a good sign of early pregnancy (maybe implantation?) or if I am O'ing really late. But I have no other signs of O'ing. No sex drive, my boobs are super sore and itchy, I am emotional and grouchy and have various cramps and twinges in my lower belly.
> The only reason I am not convinced I am pregnant is that I had similar symptoms back in May and I ended up getting my period. I know it's a bit early for symptoms officially, but I've read so many accounts of women who knew and had symptoms right away. Also started having vivid dreams two nights ago which is rare for me.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?


Creamy CM is a good sign! I'm feeling the same. 5dpo today even though I was supposed to O over the weekend. Didnt have any signs at all of o. Cm was actually quite dry all weekend until yesterday afternoon it got creamy/lotiony. And cervix has been very firm all weekend. So I'm pretty confident I did O early like I thought. I'd say if you don't really have any O symptoms it's probably not that. I started feeling symptoms at 1dpo so if I am pregnant it's definitely possible to feel things before implantation no matter what doctors say. You just need to be really in tune with your body and make sure not to make up symptoms in your head because I do that really easily. Haha.


----------



## linz85

Sorted all my sticks out in order, the first is from the 5th August, second is from the 7th, 3rd from the 8th, 4th from the 9th, 5th from the 9th, 6th from today (morning), 7th from today (afternoon) and 8th from today (evening)

Hopefully I'm o'ing or have done already?!
 



Attached Files:







11874369_10153604403062578_1958723075_o.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

CD 14 here. Still getting faint opks. However, I'm having ewcm for at least two days. So I just don't know what to think. Looking back on the cycle I got pregnant with DS I got my positive opk on CD 15. So fx for tomorrow. Dh and I work different shifts so it would be difficult to bd before next weekend. :(


----------



## Angel5000

FertileFlower - when my sister got pregnant with my niece they were not trying, but she knew by 2 days past conception she was pregnant because symptoms started. She could pinpoint conception because that was the one day they had unprotected sex and two days later her nipples were sensitive and itchy, her boobs were sore in general, and she was highly sensitive to smells and smelling things that she used to love suddenly made her sick. So, no matter what people say, symptoms can start before implantation. Also, I have read that the minute the egg is fertilized it starts releasing some hormones, so if you are sensitive you may start experiencing symptoms. 

Fingers crossed for you!!

Linz85 - the bottom 2 look VERY POSITIVE. Hopefully O will happen soon!


----------



## EverythingXd

Angel5000 said:


> EverythingXd: Thanks! I really hope you make it for a longer LP this month!! What are you doing (if anything) to lengthen your LP?

I think it will just take time. My LP was so short last month because it was my first cycle after MC. I think my LP is usually 11/12 days, which is ok. I conceived in January and April... unfortunately January was an ectopic and I lost my right ovary, then April's baby I lost on 26th June. 

Hoping this month will be a bit more like normal and I am pretty sure I O'd on CD15 - I had pp aches and high soft cervix, then 2 days later thick creamy CM. I'm doubting it now though because I don't seem to be waking hot in the night like I was doing at this point in my cycle pre-MC's, my BBs don't hurt yet, and my CM is pretty dry at the moment.



Unexpected212 said:


> Finally! CD21 and a positive OPK, we managed to BD last night and this morning and we'll try again for tonight and tomorrow morning haha. I will catch this egg! Will count CD22 as ovulation day so as of Wednesday I will finally be 1DPO

Welcome to the TWW! :happydance:



jellybean87 said:


> Cd14 opk. It's getting fainter :(
> Only my first month of the pill I supposed it might take a couple of months to start ovulating again.

Ugh, hope your cycle sorts itself soon. Sometimes your body will have 1 or more failed attempts to O before then successfully Oing in same cycle so it may still happen. I was on the Depo jab before having children and it took a WHOLE YEAR to even get a period - nasty stuff, will never use it again!

Momtastic101 - it's all sounding very good for you, hope this is your month :thumbup: I have no idea how you are resisting testing today, I would be with those signs!

AliBiz - how frustrating for you. I hope you get good timing for your next O :hugs:

FertileFlower - I definitely had symptoms from 2dpo with DS2 so it is possible. I still managed to convince myself I wasn't pregnant and got a shock when I got a BFP at 11dpo on my 37th birthday :)

Linz - yes, last 2 look positive to me :thumbup:


----------



## AngelOb

FertileFlower said:


> I believe I am day 5 dpo now. Had early O symptoms and now I have a lot of other promising symptoms.
> 
> One unexpected oddity is that I have increased cm. A little of it of it is even ewcm (mixed with lotion like white) I've only noticed ewcm once in my life before today!
> Now I don't know if this is a good sign of early pregnancy (maybe implantation?) or if I am O'ing really late. But I have no other signs of O'ing. No sex drive, my boobs are super sore and itchy, I am emotional and grouchy and have various cramps and twinges in my lower belly.
> The only reason I am not convinced I am pregnant is that I had similar symptoms back in May and I ended up getting my period. I know it's a bit early for symptoms officially, but I've read so many accounts of women who knew and had symptoms right away. Also started having vivid dreams two nights ago which is rare for me.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?

I have the exact same thing today! Like a crazy increase in cm and it sounds like it's the same. I saw a few spots of red (so small that unless you were looking you wouldn't notice) so I'm crossing my fingers that it's implantation. Feels like it, had some twinges today and just felt kind of "off."

:dust: to us both!


----------



## Aayla

linz85 said:


> Sorted all my sticks out in order, the first is from the 5th August, second is from the 7th, 3rd from the 8th, 4th from the 9th, 5th from the 9th, 6th from today (morning), 7th from today (afternoon) and 8th from today (evening)
> 
> Hopefully I'm o'ing or have done already?!


By the looks of these I would say you are surging right now. 6,7 and 8 all look as dark or darker than the control line. Time to BD!! GL. FX!!


----------



## Angel5000

Hey ladies, I need some advice/input! 

So today is (or would be) 11DPO. Woke up to nothing, as the previous couple days. Mid morning I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a big splash of red, so I figured AF was here (enough that I had to wipe a couple times). Put in a light tampon and a few hours later when I went to the bathroom went to change it and it was practically empty, just some brown. Put on a liner for the rest of the day and when I go to the bathroom I'm getting some light spots on the toilet paper but nothing on the liner. 

TMI: If I check my cervix it is low, open, and there is definite bright red on my fingers after checking. But if I didn't check, I would only see light spots and nothing on liner. 

So my question is: do I count today as Day1 of my next cycle, or is this still "spotting" and still part of the previous cycle. I know it doesn't sound like it should make a big difference but with a short LP, every day matters to me. 
That big splash of bright red is what is throwing me off.


----------



## gina236

Angel5000 said:


> Hey ladies, I need some advice/input!
> 
> So today is (or would be) 11DPO. Woke up to nothing, as the previous couple days. Mid morning I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a big splash of red, so I figured AF was here (enough that I had to wipe a couple times). Put in a light tampon and a few hours later when I went to the bathroom went to change it and it was practically empty, just some brown. Put on a liner for the rest of the day and when I go to the bathroom I'm getting some light spots on the toilet paper but nothing on the liner.
> 
> TMI: If I check my cervix it is low, open, and there is definite bright red on my fingers after checking. But if I didn't check, I would only see light spots and nothing on liner.
> 
> So my question is: do I count today as Day1 of my next cycle, or is this still "spotting" and still part of the previous cycle. I know it doesn't sound like it should make a big difference but with a short LP, every day matters to me.
> That big splash of bright red is what is throwing me off.

I'd say it would depend on how your cycles usually are. Do you usually have heavy or light periods? For me I would consider it still spotting. Day 1 for me is having to wear a tampon all day. Usually relatively heavy. But if you have a really light period it might be considered cd1. Spotting can sometimes be heavier. So unless you have light periods id consider it still spotting. Hope that helps.


----------



## Angel5000

gina236 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I need some advice/input!
> 
> So today is (or would be) 11DPO. Woke up to nothing, as the previous couple days. Mid morning I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a big splash of red, so I figured AF was here (enough that I had to wipe a couple times). Put in a light tampon and a few hours later when I went to the bathroom went to change it and it was practically empty, just some brown. Put on a liner for the rest of the day and when I go to the bathroom I'm getting some light spots on the toilet paper but nothing on the liner.
> 
> TMI: If I check my cervix it is low, open, and there is definite bright red on my fingers after checking. But if I didn't check, I would only see light spots and nothing on liner.
> 
> So my question is: do I count today as Day1 of my next cycle, or is this still "spotting" and still part of the previous cycle. I know it doesn't sound like it should make a big difference but with a short LP, every day matters to me.
> That big splash of bright red is what is throwing me off.
> 
> I'd say it would depend on how your cycles usually are. Do you usually have heavy or light periods? For me I would consider it still spotting. Day 1 for me is having to wear a tampon all day. Usually relatively heavy. But if you have a really light period it might be considered cd1. Spotting can sometimes be heavier. So unless you have light periods id consider it still spotting. Hope that helps.Click to expand...

Well, my periods have been relatively light since I stopped bc, but my first day still usually requires a light pad, and then day 2 is usually when I start using a tampon. However, day 1 usually is a lighter red, and no cramping but I had some pretty heavy cramping today for a few hours about the same time which is the only reason I even though I needed a tampon this time. I figured, since it was 3 days later, maybe I was skipping the spotting day. 

I think I'll go ahead and consider it spotting. Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Angel, I'd probably say spotting too. An 11 day LP is plenty long enough to conceive though so don't worry :flower:


----------



## SGP517

FertileFlower said:


> I believe I am day 5 dpo now. Had early O symptoms and now I have a lot of other promising symptoms.
> 
> One unexpected oddity is that I have increased cm. A little of it of it is even ewcm (mixed with lotion like white) I've only noticed ewcm once in my life before today!
> Now I don't know if this is a good sign of early pregnancy (maybe implantation?) or if I am O'ing really late. But I have no other signs of O'ing. No sex drive, my boobs are super sore and itchy, I am emotional and grouchy and have various cramps and twinges in my lower belly.
> The only reason I am not convinced I am pregnant is that I had similar symptoms back in May and I ended up getting my period. I know it's a bit early for symptoms officially, but I've read so many accounts of women who knew and had symptoms right away. Also started having vivid dreams two nights ago which is rare for me.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?


I had very vivid dreams with ds. Not sure when they started but it could definitely be a sign!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm a firm believer that I know within a few days whenever I've conceived. With my MC I had sore boobs, vivid dreams, nausea, heightened sense of smell, increased CM, cravings for sweet stuff and I do not have a sweet tooth. When we tried after the MC I knew the month I wasn't pregnant and again the month after I had allll the symptoms above and I was pregnant with my little girl

Last month I counted myself out in the TWW within a few days because if I don't get those symptoms I'm not pregnant. And they usually happen within 4-5 days of when I've ovulated


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hello everyone. Last night was not good for me, OH and I got in an argument and I just cried for like 30 minutes. Since getting off bcp, my hormones are all over the place. I use to never cry so easily.I just feel like OH has been distant with me, idk why. Its not related to ttc because I very rarely bring it up. The last time we bd was also weird because he didnt get very hard, got the job done though. Anyway.....I had a big temp drop this morning which is surprising because while I was waiting for my digi opk to finish, I checked my cervix and it seemed a little higher but still firm, and my cm was particularly sticky, almost dry. It upset me because it should be heading towards MORE fertile, not less fertile! I am really having a hard time with my cm. I have been drinking grapefruit juice and trying to drink more water to increase it and make it more sperm-friendly. Well, once my digi opk finally finished, I got my blinking smiley. So.....I will see later with an ic how dark that line is. I will hopefully bd tonight (if me and oh dont argue again!) and keep checking my opks every day. I would obviously prefer bding every day but I dont want to push oh too much because Im actually shocked he was even ok with me going off bcp. Dd was a surprise, and he was very stressed about that situation (we were both young, 21 yrs old). I know every other day is sufficient but once I get my positive opk's I need to find a way! I want this so bad! Oh, and I had a vivid dream about giving birth to a little boy. Maybe thats a go0d sign? Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## gina236

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Hello everyone. Last night was not good for me, OH and I got in an argument and I just cried for like 30 minutes. Since getting off bcp, my hormones are all over the place. I use to never cry so easily.I just feel like OH has been distant with me, idk why. Its not related to ttc because I very rarely bring it up. The last time we bd was also weird because he didnt get very hard, got the job done though. Anyway.....I had a big temp drop this morning which is surprising because while I was waiting for my digi opk to finish, I checked my cervix and it seemed a little higher but still firm, and my cm was particularly sticky, almost dry. It upset me because it should be heading towards MORE fertile, not less fertile! I am really having a hard time with my cm. I have been drinking grapefruit juice and trying to drink more water to increase it and make it more sperm-friendly. Well, once my digi opk finally finished, I got my blinking smiley. So.....I will see later with an ic how dark that line is. I will hopefully bd tonight (if me and oh dont argue again!) and keep checking my opks every day. I would obviously prefer bding every day but I dont want to push oh too much because Im actually shocked he was even ok with me going off bcp. Dd was a surprise, and he was very stressed about that situation (we were both young, 21 yrs old). I know every other day is sufficient but once I get my positive opk's I need to find a way! I want this so bad! Oh, and I had a vivid dream about giving birth to a little boy. Maybe thats a go0d sign? Hope everyone has a good day today

Sorry you guys are fighting :hugs: every couple fights. Maybe he is having stress at work or something :shrug: I've heard women say they have vivid dreams when pregnant. Maybe it's a good sign! And every other day is definitely enough. Some say it's actually better every other than every day to give his swimmers time to mature a little before they try to find the eggy. Hope your day gets better hun. :hugs:


----------



## Barbieann1123

Morning ladies! 9 dpo here and got a spike in my BBT. Hoping it's a good sign. I'm so ready to start poas :haha: BBs have been very sore yesterday and today. I will try and wait until Thursday to test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Powell130

Caved! Tested this morning and think I may have the start of a BFP....faint lines on 3 different 10mius, 2 different brands! I really hope this is it!!


----------



## jellybean87

I've got my fingers crossed for you Powell. 

Thanks for the reassurance with opks. I get worried because when I was ttc dd2 I only ovulated a couple of times in 11months. It was lighter again today. Not sure weather to stop doing them as it's making me feel stressed.


----------



## marmoset

Eee Powell!! So exciting!! Fingers crossed for you! :flower:

This is way TMI (don't read if you're eating) but


Spoiler
my CM is GROSS today. It's all yellowish and chunky. Honestly it looks like my lady parts threw up a little bit in my underwear. That gross. :haha:

I'm 9dpo and hopefully waiting to test until I'm a couple days late. I only have one FRER in the house so I'm telling myself I'm saving it until I'm really really sure! We'll see how that goes.

:dust: everyone!

ETA: NurseMommy I just saw your post, I hope you have a better day today. Big hugs. <3


----------



## Angel5000

Well, AF was officially here when I got up this morning. The last couple days I figured it was coming and at that point was just wishing it would "hurry up" so I could move on to the next cycle! But I was up from 8-9 LP to 11 day LP! Woot! :) Excited to try again next cycle!


Everythingxd: Thanks! My LP was previously 8 days, then 9 days, so getting it to 10-11 days this cycle has been a miracle. 

NurseMommyTTC: So sorry about you and OH fighting. :( Every couple has their arguments, hopefully you guys are able to resolve it. It's the worst when you are arguing around O time! *hugs*

Powell: CONGRATS!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!

marmoset: That's an interesting change in CM. Don't think I've ever seen that before. The yellow isn't necessarily odd (I've had that before) but the consistency sounds off. Hope it's not an infection. :/


----------



## PnutProtector

marmoset said:


> Pnut I hear you for sure. Last month was our first try and I was hoping for a honeymoon baby. I knew odds weren't great and I wasnt temping or anything, just guessing at good times. But I was still so disappointed when AF showed and it triggered all my fears about not being able to conceive.
> 
> On the other hand, the fact that I was so disappointed and just purely sad (not sad with a little relief mixed in or anything) really reinforced for me that I am ready and it is time. So something good came out of it in that sense - extra confidence that I'm 100% sure about the decision to have kids.
> 
> I'm either 7 or 10dpo now (ETA link here if anyone wants to weigh in: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...stion-chart-experts-two-possible-o-dates.html) and this morning gave my husband a little gift, just one of those plastic suction cup things that goes over the extra drain thing on the side of your bathtub, so you can make it more full. He loves baths so I thought it would be nice. He came back and said thanks and he liked the gift, but it didn't really fit our tub properly. The thing was like $10 so oh well.
> 
> We were both surprised when I burst into tears. I cried and cried and cried and got snot all over his shirt. I couldn't stop. I must have cried for half an hour. About a plastic bathtub accessory.
> 
> So hopefully that's a good sign!! :dohh:


Thanks! You know, I had a similar reaction when AF showed up and you're right. It has given me more confidence that we're ready for this. I'm so excited now!



I think the witch is on her way out! :thumbup: I've been trying to temp, but my sleep schedule has been all out of whack lately. Trying to get that under control as well. College starts monday and I need to be on a more normal pattern. 

:dust: hoping for more BFPs from you gals!


----------



## linz85

Well.. As you all know.. I'm having a serious;y weird cycle. On CD52 today. Well it was mentioned, on another thread, that have I done a pregnancy test lately? I said no as when I was due my AF, I tested on the day, 2 days later, 1 week later and then at nearly 2 weeks late and all was negative.

But while I was doing my afternoon OPK test, I thought, why not and threw in a pregnancy stick in there too..

Where the hell did that come from!?

I have no idea how far or what since its such a late BFP but OMG I'm in shock! Worse thing is, I went out sat night and had a couple of drinks :( 

The only reason I can think as to why my tests were negative is that I was drinking up to 4 liters of water a day ( my body needs more than 2) and I'm just assuming, even with FMU, that it was too diluted to pick up. These last few days I've only drank around 1.5 ( me being lazy).
 



Attached Files:







11865292_10153606333527578_1486282442_o.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

linz85 said:


> Well.. As you all know.. I'm having a serious;y weird cycle. On CD52 today. Well it was mentioned, on another thread, that have I done a pregnancy test lately? I said no as when I was due my AF, I tested on the day, 2 days later, 1 week later and then at nearly 2 weeks late and all was negative.
> 
> But while I was doing my afternoon OPK test, I thought, why not and threw in a pregnancy stick in there too..
> 
> Where the hell did that come from!?
> 
> I have no idea how far or what since its such a late BFP but OMG I'm in shock! Worse thing is, I went out sat night and had a couple of drinks :(
> 
> The only reason I can think as to why my tests were negative is that I was drinking up to 4 liters of water a day ( my body needs more than 2) and I'm just assuming, even with FMU, that it was too diluted to pick up. These last few days I've only drank around 1.5 ( me being lazy).


OMG Linz!!! This is awesome!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! What a great surprise! 

Don't stress too much about the drinks. My friends sister is a fertility specialist and she has said that during the first 6-8 weeks a couple of drinks are not going to harm the baby because there is still the sack around it and it isn't fully living on the mother's blood, or something like that. I don't remember all the technical stuff, just that she was adamant that moms shouldn't stress about having had a few drinks before they knew they were pregnant :)

I'm so excited for you! Happy 9 months!


----------



## marmoset

Angel5000, sorry to hear about AF but congrats on the lengthened LP! Hopefully this next cycle is the one for you! (And I'll keep an eye out for other signs of infection, thanks!) <3 <3

linz oh my gosh, congrats!! And after so many BFNs! Awesome that you had the intuition to test. I drink a lot of water too, so good to know that can delay a BFP so much.

I hope you won't worry too much about the drinks. I'm sure it will be okay. Much love!

We're getting lots of BFPs on this thread aren't we? So exciting! :D


----------



## Powell130

linz85 said:


> Well.. As you all know.. I'm having a serious;y weird cycle. On CD52 today. Well it was mentioned, on another thread, that have I done a pregnancy test lately? I said no as when I was due my AF, I tested on the day, 2 days later, 1 week later and then at nearly 2 weeks late and all was negative.
> 
> But while I was doing my afternoon OPK test, I thought, why not and threw in a pregnancy stick in there too..
> 
> Where the hell did that come from!?
> 
> I have no idea how far or what since its such a late BFP but OMG I'm in shock! Worse thing is, I went out sat night and had a couple of drinks :(
> 
> The only reason I can think as to why my tests were negative is that I was drinking up to 4 liters of water a day ( my body needs more than 2) and I'm just assuming, even with FMU, that it was too diluted to pick up. These last few days I've only drank around 1.5 ( me being lazy).

Congrats!!!! :happydance:

FWIW I got SCHNOCKERED the weekend before my BFP with my son because I thought for sure i was out and waiting for AF and he's perfectly fine


----------



## Powell130

Here's a challenge for you line eyes ladies! It's blurry because the camera on my tablet sucks but I know y'all like to look!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_111209.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Linz!!

Powell- I can see it on all three. Even blurry!!


----------



## Powell130

:happydance:

I took a FRER with these, they're SMU and it has the faiiiiiintest of lines but I know the tablet won't be able to pick it up lol


----------



## linz85

Thank you soo much, helped me relax about it a little. It is a surprise, but isn't in a way as I was soooo hoping out of all the odds, that somehow 2/3 months later, I might of found out.. obviously if AF had arrived then no but lol, my Oh is out atm getting me another test as I don't quite believe it yet lol.

Baby dust for eveyone still trying and I hope you all get your BFP's you so rightfully deserve xxxx


----------



## Powell130

Let us know how the next test goes!!


----------



## jellybean87

Wow Linz congratulations :)


----------



## hal423

Huge congrats Linz!! What a long cycle you've had to deal with! So glad it ended positively :)

Powell - I can DEF see the lines! Congrats girl!!

Nursemommy - sorry to hear about your fight with OH. I had one last weekend with my DH as well over this TTC business. It is super stressful on relationships! Hang in there!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

linz85 said:


> Well.. As you all know.. I'm having a serious;y weird cycle. On CD52 today. Well it was mentioned, on another thread, that have I done a pregnancy test lately? I said no as when I was due my AF, I tested on the day, 2 days later, 1 week later and then at nearly 2 weeks late and all was negative.
> 
> But while I was doing my afternoon OPK test, I thought, why not and threw in a pregnancy stick in there too..
> 
> Where the hell did that come from!?
> 
> I have no idea how far or what since its such a late BFP but OMG I'm in shock! Worse thing is, I went out sat night and had a couple of drinks :(
> 
> The only reason I can think as to why my tests were negative is that I was drinking up to 4 liters of water a day ( my body needs more than 2) and I'm just assuming, even with FMU, that it was too diluted to pick up. These last few days I've only drank around 1.5 ( me being lazy).

That is just wonderful!! Huge congrats to you!! :) btw you should totally believe it, it's so obvious there is no way that test is wrong!


----------



## Powell130

My 3MU tests are getting darker!! And I only held for an hour and a half and even drank a cup of coffee!


----------



## Kuji

So many BFPs all of a sudden! Congrats to you both and happy nine months! :D


----------



## linz85

Powell130 said:


> Let us know how the next test goes!!

Well this one is a lot fainter but it's only after holding my wee for around 40 mins and drinking half a litre of water lol. Will test again in the morning and then get a clear blue tomorrow 

Still not sunk in! Lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kuji

Oh yes, that`s a clear BFP!

:wohoo:


----------



## Powell130

Definitely positive! Way darker than mine! Congrats to you darlin'!

FRER has a line over here so kinda starting to believe it even tho it hasn't sank in


----------



## AngelOb

Yay linz and powell! H&h 9 months!


----------



## Aayla

squeeeee! congrats to the BFP's!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Powell130 said:


> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> Well.. As you all know.. I'm having a serious;y weird cycle. On CD52 today. Well it was mentioned, on another thread, that have I done a pregnancy test lately? I said no as when I was due my AF, I tested on the day, 2 days later, 1 week later and then at nearly 2 weeks late and all was negative.
> 
> But while I was doing my afternoon OPK test, I thought, why not and threw in a pregnancy stick in there too..
> 
> Where the hell did that come from!?
> 
> I have no idea how far or what since its such a late BFP but OMG I'm in shock! Worse thing is, I went out sat night and had a couple of drinks :(
> 
> The only reason I can think as to why my tests were negative is that I was drinking up to 4 liters of water a day ( my body needs more than 2) and I'm just assuming, even with FMU, that it was too diluted to pick up. These last few days I've only drank around 1.5 ( me being lazy).
> 
> Congrats!!!! :happydance:
> 
> FWIW I got SCHNOCKERED the weekend before my BFP with my son because I thought for sure i was out and waiting for AF and he's perfectly fineClick to expand...

Not even a challenge for my eyes I see the lines especially on the top one!!! CONGRATS!!!

As for drinking, my son was a surprise and I was partying pretty hard before I found out and he is more than fine :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Congrats Linz and Powell

4 BFP's and we are only on the 11th heres to many many more before the end of the month

To those who got their AF I'm sorry it sucks every month whether you've been trying one month or ten!

I will keep this thread going for as long as it takes, you ladies are a great support

Excited to be 1DPO tomorrow :) I'm going to try and not test till 10dpo which should be Friday 21st August :)


----------



## Angel5000

Unexpected212 said:


> Congrats Linz and Powell
> 
> 4 BFP's and we are only on the 11th heres to many many more before the end of the month
> 
> To those who got their AF I'm sorry it sucks every month whether you've been trying one month or ten!
> 
> I will keep this thread going for as long as it takes, you ladies are a great support
> 
> Excited to be 1DPO tomorrow :) I'm going to try and not test till 10dpo which should be Friday 21st August :)


I'll stick around as long as this thread is open. You ladies have been amazing support for me this cycle. I'm really hoping this new cycle is my miracle. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## linz85

I'll stick around just to hear all your BFP stories :D xx


----------



## Powell130

linz85 said:


> I'll stick around just to hear all your BFP stories :D xx

Me too!


----------



## Raine96

I posted on here shortly after the thread started and sort have been MIA since then. 
I started getting positive opks July 25th which continued until August 1st I can't remember what days We bd in July but I know I for sure had bd on August 2nd. My opk test lines started to fade August 3rd. 
2 days ago I noticed very very light pink spotting when I wiped. None in my underwear or anything. 
Today it's been kind of like mucus with light pink. It hasn't gotten any darker and I'm not having any period like cramps. I took an opk today because I don't have any hp tests. This is what the opks was. I realize its not positive but since I always O towards the end of the month I shouldn't have a test line, or even close to positive so it's really weird.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 34


----------



## SGP517

Congratulations ladies! 
Definitely positive! Yay for bfp's!


----------



## Angel5000

Raine - I've heard that a line on OPK popping up could happen if pregnant, but I don't know how accurate that is. When is AF due? Fingers crossed its a BFP for you!! 

--
So a friend from work just announced she's pregnant, due January. We both stopped our bc at the same time, but they weren't going to actively start trying until this summer. She just stopped to give ti time to get out of her system. It just kills me that she got pregnant so quickly and here I am 6 months after stopping birth control still TTC.


----------



## Raine96

I haven't had Af since December. The doctors are saying it's because I was on depo for a year and a half and that it takes a year to "run" out of your system. But they said that I am still ovulating and fertile so that's when they suggested I use opks since I can't track with Af. 
Still having light pink spotting when I wipe. Just don't want to get my hopes up so I'm going to wait till Friday to test if it continues and Af doesn't show.


----------



## Kuji

Oh jeez! I keep hearing more and more awful things about the depo shot :( I hope your body goes back to normal soon and that you get your AFs back in order! If you're pregnant than even better than AF! I hope things work out for you! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## linz85

Angel5000 said:


> Raine - I've heard that a line on OPK popping up could happen if pregnant, but I don't know how accurate that is. When is AF due? Fingers crossed its a BFP for you!!
> 
> --
> So a friend from work just announced she's pregnant, due January. We both stopped our bc at the same time, but they weren't going to actively start trying until this summer. She just stopped to give ti time to get out of her system. It just kills me that she got pregnant so quickly and here I am 6 months after stopping birth control still TTC.

Thats what was happening to me, I was getting positives all the time on my opk's and I was ovulating as I was pregnant xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Congrats on the BFPs Linz and Powel!! So excited for you both!!

Fingers crossed for you Raine!! :dust:


Well ladies, I'm not sure if I'm out this month or not. AF seems to be heading out, but could I still get a BfP by the end of the month? August is almost half way over!! (Where has this year gone?)


----------



## linz85

Well I took a test this morning after holding all night and its the faintest test yet :-/ Lines is there but its really faint.
Super worried now and was planning on getting a CB test today but don't want to waste my money if its gonna come back negative :-/

Ok took another test after oh convinced me too. In the second pic, he lightest one is fest thing this morning and the second is half an hour ago. Still think ill get a cb digi to check. Got my midwife appointment on the 26th
 



Attached Files:







11840447_10153607937417578_264005245_o.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FairyDust2009

Can i join please? I was convinced I would get a July BFP. Just entered my fertile window so testing at the end of August.

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## SGP517

linz85 said:
 

> Well I took a test this morning after holding all night and its the faintest test yet :-/ Lines is there but its really faint.
> Super worried now and was planning on getting a CB test today but don't want to waste my money if its gonna come back negative :-/
> 
> Ok took another test after oh convinced me too. In the second pic, he lightest one is fest thing this morning and the second is half an hour ago. Still think ill get a cb digi to check. Got my midwife appointment on the 26th


I would say those are definitely positive! If you weren't pregnant nothing would show up! Yay!! 
How many dpo are you? (Sorry if I missed it.)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

FairyDust2009 said:


> Can i join please? I was convinced I would get a July BFP. Just entered my fertile window so testing at the end of August.
> 
> Good luck everyone! x

Welcome! I also just entered my fertile week, got my second blinking smiley this morning....ic's still negative though so just trying to bd enough! Last cycle I O'd on cd 19....maybe this cycle itll be a day or so earlier which would be great.


----------



## Powell130

Finally able to get a decent pic with hubs' phone since he's still sleeping! I'm starting to get a line on the regular sensitivity ICs :happydance: might try a digi in little!
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893286770518.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









received_10152893287355518.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngelOb

Those look great powell!

I tested today on a whim and stark white bfn but the constipation (sorry tmi) is as bad as it was when I was pregnant last time so still hopeful. Will wait till Friday and test again :)


----------



## Powell130

FR gold digis are really sensitive! There was BARELY a line on the 25miu test
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893394890518.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## linz85

Wow I think I need a digi to comfirm in my head. That's a great result! 

As for how many dpo I am... I have no idea? I'm on 53 days since lmp? X


----------



## Powell130

That's exactly why I went ahead and took it. I needed to see it in words to make it more real


----------



## Raine96

Caved in and took a test. Bfn still having light pink spotting when I wipe though.


----------



## marmoset

Ugh I'm getting nervous. 10dpo and spotting a fair amount - seems like AF on the way but that would make my LP pretty short if FF has my O date right. Temp is still up though (highest yet this morning.) Eep. Will keep an eye on things. :-/

ETA: Here's my chart if anyone wants to analyze. What do you think? I know nothing's for sure. Ugh. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d169f


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well I can totally relate to the previous posts about DH to being able to follow through. Ugh. I had such a good feeling for this cycle, the feeling has been fading though because every time I'm positive I'm ovulating it turns out I'm not. I got a temp dip two mornings ago (had cramping & O pain), expected my temp to rise the next morning only to have it dip even farther (this day with watery CM, cervix HSO & my hormone headache) didn't want to get my hopes up but was sure anyways that I would see a temp rise this morning only to have it dip even farther yet again! I'm giving up on O'ing but don't even really care at this point as I'll miss it anyways. The last time we DTD was now three nights ago. Woke DH up this morning before we had to leave the house to DTD, put in a lot of effort only to have it blow up in smoke because he couldn't finish. It seriously is like the biggest punch to the gut. I know I won't be up for trying tonight, it's been bothering me too much to try again. Who knows maybe my temp will just fall again in the morning. I don't even know what is worse at this point. If it wasn't for the constantly growing age gap between my DD and a potential sibling I would just go back to NTNP. This is just the worst. :cry:


----------



## gina236

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well I can totally relate to the previous posts about DH to being able to follow through. Ugh. I had such a good feeling for this cycle, the feeling has been fading though because every time I'm positive I'm ovulating it turns out I'm not. I got a temp dip two mornings ago (had cramping & O pain), expected my temp to rise the next morning only to have it dip even farther (this day with watery CM, cervix HSO & my hormone headache) didn't want to get my hopes up but was sure anyways that I would see a temp rise this morning only to have it dip even farther yet again! I'm giving up on O'ing but don't even really care at this point as I'll miss it anyways. The last time we DTD was now three nights ago. Woke DH up this morning before we had to leave the house to DTD, put in a lot of effort only to have it blow up in smoke because he couldn't finish. It seriously is like the biggest punch to the gut. I know I won't be up for trying tonight, it's been bothering me too much to try again. Who knows maybe my temp will just fall again in the morning. I don't even know what is worse at this point. If it wasn't for the constantly growing age gap between my DD and a potential sibling I would just go back to NTNP. This is just the worst. :cry:

I know exactly how you feel with DH not being able to finish. Mine had this issue before we even started ttc. He has trouble feeling his emotions so he doesn't even realize how stressed he is sometimes. I would cry every time he didnt finish because i felt it was my fault which put even more stress on him because he didnt want to upset me. It's a vicious circle. Since we started ttc it seems he can never finish if we try in the morning but at night seems to be better. Hope you didn't miss it! :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck Raine hope you get your BFP!

Welcome to FairyDust2009 

And to the ladies with their BFP's I'm so so happy for you. The pictures of the positive tests are making me smile!


----------



## Unexpected212

gina236 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Well I can totally relate to the previous posts about DH to being able to follow through. Ugh. I had such a good feeling for this cycle, the feeling has been fading though because every time I'm positive I'm ovulating it turns out I'm not. I got a temp dip two mornings ago (had cramping & O pain), expected my temp to rise the next morning only to have it dip even farther (this day with watery CM, cervix HSO & my hormone headache) didn't want to get my hopes up but was sure anyways that I would see a temp rise this morning only to have it dip even farther yet again! I'm giving up on O'ing but don't even really care at this point as I'll miss it anyways. The last time we DTD was now three nights ago. Woke DH up this morning before we had to leave the house to DTD, put in a lot of effort only to have it blow up in smoke because he couldn't finish. It seriously is like the biggest punch to the gut. I know I won't be up for trying tonight, it's been bothering me too much to try again. Who knows maybe my temp will just fall again in the morning. I don't even know what is worse at this point. If it wasn't for the constantly growing age gap between my DD and a potential sibling I would just go back to NTNP. This is just the worst. :cry:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel with DH not being able to finish. Mine had this issue before we even started ttc. He has trouble feeling his emotions so he doesn't even realize how stressed he is sometimes. I would cry every time he didnt finish because i felt it was my fault which put even more stress on him because he didnt want to upset me. It's a vicious circle. Since we started ttc it seems he can never finish if we try in the morning but at night seems to be better. Hope you didn't miss it! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

To make matters worse I just got my FIRST EVER truly positive opk! It's so pretty I just want to stare at it :haha: on the bright side at least I can be sure I'm actually O'ing!
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-12_13.37.40.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Unexpected212

usually get a positive like 24-48 hours before you actually ovulate so if you do manage to DTD tonight or tomorrow morning you may catch the egg!

I'm excited to be 1dpo finally!


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well I can totally relate to the previous posts about DH to being able to follow through. Ugh. I had such a good feeling for this cycle, the feeling has been fading though because every time I'm positive I'm ovulating it turns out I'm not. I got a temp dip two mornings ago (had cramping & O pain), expected my temp to rise the next morning only to have it dip even farther (this day with watery CM, cervix HSO & my hormone headache) didn't want to get my hopes up but was sure anyways that I would see a temp rise this morning only to have it dip even farther yet again! I'm giving up on O'ing but don't even really care at this point as I'll miss it anyways. The last time we DTD was now three nights ago. Woke DH up this morning before we had to leave the house to DTD, put in a lot of effort only to have it blow up in smoke because he couldn't finish. It seriously is like the biggest punch to the gut. I know I won't be up for trying tonight, it's been bothering me too much to try again. Who knows maybe my temp will just fall again in the morning. I don't even know what is worse at this point. If it wasn't for the constantly growing age gap between my DD and a potential sibling I would just go back to NTNP. This is just the worst. :cry:

It sounds like you'll be O'ing soon! Remember it only takes one! Good luck


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> To make matters worse I just got my FIRST EVER truly positive opk! It's so pretty I just want to stare at it :haha: on the bright side at least I can be sure I'm actually O'ing!

I knew it! Good luck hnu, I hope you catch it! You'll probably O tomorrow, or maybe even today!


----------



## Aayla

CD 16. Still no smiley on the opk. Today I have some sharper cramping and a fullness feeling in my abdomen. I am no where near due for af so I am suspecting I am feeling ovulation. I am due to ovulate tomorrow if it stays the same as last cycle and even though I didn't ovulate my first cycle I did show other signs around the same cycle day. I did notice watery cm yesterday so that is a plus. I can't reach my cervix (it's hard enough to check cm) so no idea about that.

Hubby is feeling the pressure too. It's all on him to finish and even though we make sure to have foreplay and not make it clinical he is starting to feel it. It doesn't help that he has the label of Superman on him (the doc said his swimmers were so good that he was superman and that if it wasn't for my lack of ovulation we would have been pregnant long ago). So yeah, no pressure there. haha. And he knows I am going to O this week. Tonight I am planning a romantic dinner of his favorite meal, mood music, candles. The works. Ladies...I am going to seduce my husband. haha


----------



## Angel5000

MiraclesHappn said:


> To make matters worse I just got my FIRST EVER truly positive opk! It's so pretty I just want to stare at it :haha: on the bright side at least I can be sure I'm actually O'ing!

Aren't they just lovely!! Every time I get one I have to take a pic. And then when I get a :) on the digi (I use a digi once I start to get close to +OPK on the cheapies to help confirm) I just can't stop grinning. I love that smiley face. 

I'm so sorry to hear about problems DH finishing. I"ve had that problem once or twice. It's rough. :cry: I think our DH's have just as much stress and trouble over this as we do, they just don't always show it the same way.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> CD 16. Still no smiley on the opk. Today I have some sharper cramping and a fullness feeling in my abdomen. I am no where near due for af so I am suspecting I am feeling ovulation. I am due to ovulate tomorrow if it stays the same as last cycle and even though I didn't ovulate my first cycle I did show other signs around the same cycle day. I did notice watery cm yesterday so that is a plus. I can't reach my cervix (it's hard enough to check cm) so no idea about that.
> 
> Hubby is feeling the pressure too. It's all on him to finish and even though we make sure to have foreplay and not make it clinical he is starting to feel it. It doesn't help that he has the label of Superman on him (the doc said his swimmers were so good that he was superman and that if it wasn't for my lack of ovulation we would have been pregnant long ago). So yeah, no pressure there. haha. And he knows I am going to O this week. Tonight I am planning a romantic dinner of his favorite meal, mood music, candles. The works. Ladies...I am going to seduce my husband. haha

Sometimes seduction is what it takes!! DH deserves some extra love. I like to make sure that around O I put on a little extra "moves". :blush: Some of my better, sexier lingerie, candles, break out the really good foreplay moves... you know the type. :blush: gotta keep him on his toes. ;)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I know they say typically 24-48 after a positive but with the way my temps look (it's kind of a wacky chart) I was thinking today might actually be O day? But I've been wrong the last two days :dohh: I thought some women O'd on the day of a positive opk, right? I don't really know for sure though since I've never tested long enough to get a true positive. It would be better for me, obviously far from ideal, but better if it was today because then I just have a 3 day cutoff which was kind of my plan anyways. Leaves me in with a small fighting chance. Really really hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow! But even if not on the bright side at least I've finally managed to pinpoint O and know what to expect for next cycle!
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-12_15.24.27.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Also thanks for making me feel better! Glad to know it's not just me! :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

oooooh EWCM!!! So excited. Who would have thought I would be so excited for CM. lol I have a last opk stick and I think I am going to take it with me when I go out. I may be able to hold it for a few hours. I really want to see the smiley face.


----------



## PnutProtector

Woohoo! FX for that smiley Aayla!!


----------



## Raine96

Adding a picture on here of my bfn so i have it for future ref. still going to test again on friday to make sure

Didn't realize the first time that it was sideways. Uploaded the proper picture

Ok... I think I'm going crazy cause now I see a faint line. I'm driving myself nuts here


----------



## Angel5000

MiraclesHappn said:


> I know they say typically 24-48 after a positive but with the way my temps look (it's kind of a wacky chart) I was thinking today might actually be O day? But I've been wrong the last two days :dohh: I thought some women O'd on the day of a positive opk, right? I don't really know for sure though since I've never tested long enough to get a true positive. It would be better for me, obviously far from ideal, but better if it was today because then I just have a 3 day cutoff which was kind of my plan anyways. Leaves me in with a small fighting chance. Really really hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow! But even if not on the bright side at least I've finally managed to pinpoint O and know what to expect for next cycle!

It's very possible to O on the day of a positive opk. According to my temps (and FF), I did this month. Your temp is low enough today that I would think that you will probably O today. It's also possible to have a slow rise, so tomorrow if it's up but not above your cover line it could still have been an today. I've had a couple months where my rise was very slow.


----------



## Powell130

Raine96 said:


> View attachment 889035
> Adding a picture on here of my bfn so i have it for future ref. still going to test again on friday to make sure
> 
> Didn't realize the first time that it was sideways. Uploaded the proper picture
> 
> Ok... I think I'm going crazy cause now I see a faint line. I'm driving myself nuts here

Bfn? I see a line!


----------



## Angel5000

Raine96 said:


> View attachment 889035
> Adding a picture on here of my bfn so i have it for future ref. still going to test again on friday to make sure
> 
> Didn't realize the first time that it was sideways. Uploaded the proper picture
> 
> Ok... I think I'm going crazy cause now I see a faint line. I'm driving myself nuts here

Umm so I looked at this earlier today and thought "I see a line...." and then didn't say anything because I thought maybe it was evap? But now you (and others) have said so too. Test again in a couple days!


----------



## Raine96

I see it too but I thought I was going crazy because when I first took it I didn't see anything. So I went back to doing my paper and then I was like well let me get a picture anyways so I remember what days and stuff. So I went back to take the picture and then I looked at it again and was like ".....is that a line" I didn't see it before so I'm worried that it may be an Evap or I just didn't see it at first.


----------



## Raine96

Definitely going to take another test again In a few days so that if I am then hopefully it'll be a clearer line and if it was an Evap then we will know for sure. Trying not to get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Angel5000

Okay ladies, I'm having the WEIRDEST/SHORTEST period ever right now. I just need some people to give me input that are viewing it from external eyes. 

Sunday (10DPO): expecting AF, getting blood when checking cervix but nothing else, wouldn't see anything if wasn't checking cervix. Temp dropped right below cover line today (97.33). 

Monday (11DPO): I started spotting. Cramping & tired. Thought I started period because at one point when I go to bathroom I have a lot of bright red when I wipe but then for the rest of the day nothing but very very light spotting (almost don't notice). Temperature same as yesterday (right at cover line) 

Tuesday (12DPO or CD1): AF starts. It's light to medium(ish). I only use 2 tampons (regular size) for most of the entire day (had a breaks with panty liner in the middle). Put in 1 more before bed. 
Temperature plummeted this morning (down to 97.05)

Today (13DPO or CD2): in the morning tampon isn't completely full (after being in 10 hours - overnight). Wear one tampon during day, when I take it out after my workout for shower it is almost empty. Rest of the day nothing but spotting. All brownish today, some reddish/pink blood. 
Temperature: When I checked it this morning at normal time I fell asleep and don't remember it beeping. When I woke up (5-6 mins later) it said 97.45. I didn't trust it so retook it and after the beep at the 1 min mark it was 97.18 which is the temp I recorded. Not sure if the first was just because it sat in my mouth too long. If I HAD recorded that temp, I would have been back above cover. 

--
Only difference this month is I've been taking Gaia Vitex. It shortened my cycle to 28 days instead of 38, moved O up by 10 days and increased LP to 11 days. But otherwise everything else is normal. 

This is a lighter period than I've ever had, even when on bc. I'm either having the shortest period in the history of...ever, or .... could it be IB?? I don't want to think that. I've spent the day convincing myself it is not. But it's SO odd!! 

Thoughts?! 

Don't worry about hurting myfeelings if you think it's not IB - I don't even think it is. But I've had 2 people tell me it sounds like it, so I need other opinions.


----------



## Raine96

Angel, 
Wish I could give you an answer but as I did not and still have not had Af in quite sometime I don't think I will be much of a help on that subject :/


----------



## Raine96

Also, if you guys remember before I took that hpt today I had been taking opks and getting either positive or close to positive. Just took another opk and it is a very definite positive. Don't have any hpt and am going to hold off till Friday to get another one.


----------



## marmoset

Spotting has turned in to AF for sure, count me out this month ladies. Baby dust to everyone still waiting. Hugs all around!


----------



## Aayla

I got my smiley face!! File is too large to show the pic from my phone. Looks like O will happen on schedule. :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Angel5000 said:


> It's very possible to O on the day of a positive opk. According to my temps (and FF), I did this month. Your temp is low enough today that I would think that you will probably O today. It's also possible to have a slow rise, so tomorrow if it's up but not above your cover line it could still have been an today. I've had a couple months where my rise was very slow.

Good to know! Thanks for the input! This is only my second cycle temping so I'm still getting used to everything! I'm so glad I started temping though or I never would have figured this out. I always get really obvious O pain and cramping, along with almost positive opks around cd14 so I just assumed I was one of the ladies who doesn't get fully positive opks. When I temp'd last cycle I saw my temp shift on cd19 but had quit opks by then thinking it happened already. This cycle I stuck with it and figured it out finally!! Now, though, I'm thinking I have a lp that's too short, it was 9 days last cycle. If I see the same thing again I'll probably try the b6 next cycle. Anyone have experience/advice/success with the b6??


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> I got my smiley face!! File is too large to show the pic from my phone. Looks like O will happen on schedule. :happydance:

Yay!!!! :happydance: Get that eggy!!! :)



marmoset said:


> Spotting has turned in to AF for sure, count me out this month ladies. Baby dust to everyone still waiting. Hugs all around!

So sorry marmoset!! :hugs: 




MiraclesHappn said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> It's very possible to O on the day of a positive opk. According to my temps (and FF), I did this month. Your temp is low enough today that I would think that you will probably O today. It's also possible to have a slow rise, so tomorrow if it's up but not above your cover line it could still have been an today. I've had a couple months where my rise was very slow.
> 
> Good to know! Thanks for the input! This is only my second cycle temping so I'm still getting used to everything! I'm so glad I started temping though or I never would have figured this out. I always get really obvious O pain and cramping, along with almost positive opks around cd14 so I just assumed I was one of the ladies who doesn't get fully positive opks. When I temp'd last cycle I saw my temp shift on cd19 but had quit opks by then thinking it happened already. This cycle I stuck with it and figured it out finally!! Now, though, I'm thinking I have a lp that's too short, it was 9 days last cycle. If I see the same thing again I'll probably try the b6 next cycle. Anyone have experience/advice/success with the b6??Click to expand...

MiraclesHappen - A lot of women have a lot of different reactions to b6. For me, this cycle I added Vitex (Gaia brand) and B6 (100mg) and my LP lengthened from 9 days to 11 days (also moved my O date from CD26-28 to CD16). I've heard a variety of reactions though. The first cycle I used b6 I only added it after O and it upped it from 8 days to 9 days but that wasn't nearly as effective.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I took Vitex to straighten out my cycles before I got pregnant with my daughter but it worries me now because I've had very regular cycles and the last two have been 28 days, I remember reading people who warned others to not take it if you're regular because it can mess your cycles up. That's so awesome for you though! Those are great results! I've been taking vitamin C, just because, and read that it can supposedly help. I also thought about taking b6 after O, even if it would lengthen lp one day for me this cycle it still puts me back in the "Ok" range, not great but better than having an lp under 10! Guess it won't hurt anything to try adding it now! I just see lots of complaints that it delays O so I'm worried about it too. So many positives and negatives to sort through with everything!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.


----------



## Raine96

I'm worried that the line on my test that I posted is and evap and now im too scared to take another test


----------



## Angel5000

MiraclesHappn said:


> I took Vitex to straighten out my cycles before I got pregnant with my daughter but it worries me now because I've had very regular cycles and the last two have been 28 days, I remember reading people who warned others to not take it if you're regular because it can mess your cycles up. That's so awesome for you though! Those are great results! I've been taking vitamin C, just because, and read that it can supposedly help. I also thought about taking b6 after O, even if it would lengthen lp one day for me this cycle it still puts me back in the "Ok" range, not great but better than having an lp under 10! Guess it won't hurt anything to try adding it now! I just see lots of complaints that it delays O so I'm worried about it too. So many positives and negatives to sort through with everything!

Well, I was "regular" before (ish) but I Was regular at 36-38 days, with a very specific 8 day LP. haha. I've heard the vitamin C helps. I'm considering adding vitamin C to this cycle to see if I can bump it up a little more. I know that 11 days is "ok" but I'm still a little nervous. 

If you want to try the b6 maybe just try it after O this cycle, see what happens and then if nothing is increasing LP you can try to add the whole cycle? I'm glad I added it whole cycle but I have heard other people say it delayed. I went for it just because I figured nothing could hurt at that point. 




NurseMommyTTC said:


> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.

I've never used the ones that do blinking vs solid. I've heard others say they get several days of blinking though. Hoping you get the solid face soon!



Raine96 said:


> I'm worried that the line on my test that I posted is and evap and now im too scared to take another test

:hugs: Give it a few more days maybe and see if AF comes?


----------



## twinkletoe

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.

Day 6 blinky smiley here!!! I was freaking out so did LOTS of googling and I found this thread all about CB dual hormone from a while ago (not still active) but still relevant......the blinky smileys can last such different lengths between women......on that thread I saw a couple of girls who has 16 days of blinky smiles before their solid(must have very long cycles) anyway the advice seemed to be its normal and ok and although frustrating.....hang in there for that solid! A lot of the girls suggested doing cheapie OPKs alongside in the afternoon just to make sure you don't miss your surge doing the test once a day with FMU......not sure this helps but I'm just trying to hang in there and keep BD'ing although I hope hubbie won't run out of steam!! :haha: fx that you get that solid smiley soon hun! X


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

twinkletoe said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.
> 
> Day 6 blinky smiley here!!! I was freaking out so did LOTS of googling and I found this thread all about CB dual hormone from a while ago (not still active) but still relevant......the blinky smileys can last such different lengths between women......on that thread I saw a couple of girls who has 16 days of blinky smiles before their solid(must have very long cycles) anyway the advice seemed to be its normal and ok and although frustrating.....hang in there for that solid! A lot of the girls suggested doing cheapie OPKs alongside in the afternoon just to make sure you don't miss your surge doing the test once a day with FMU......not sure this helps but I'm just trying to hang in there and keep BD'ing although I hope hubbie won't run out of steam!! :haha: fx that you get that solid smiley soon hun! XClick to expand...

Thanks! Im cd 17, last cycle I O'd cd 19....so my ic would have to be positive tomorrow if i'm going to O on the same cycle day. The way ic's are looking makes me think i'll O later than last cycle because they are still very faint, while last month on cd 17 I had an almost positive ic. But today I noticed ewcm....first time ive ever had it (since ive been paying attention) so hopefully its a goog sign and my surge will come soon


----------



## jellybean87

Cd17 and Another negative opk today. Feeling less stressed about it as I've been googling and not everyone gets a big enough or long enough surge to catch it. We've been bd pretty much every other day since cd6 - I'm exhausted! Lol. So hoping we've mangaged the right time.


----------



## jellybean87

Sorry I'm not replying to others posts. In reading it all but on my phone and find it hard to go back and remember who said what!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jellybean87 said:


> Cd17 and Another negative opk today. Feeling less stressed about it as I've been googling and not everyone gets a big enough or long enough surge to catch it. We've been bd pretty much every other day since cd6 - I'm exhausted! Lol. So hoping we've mangaged the right time.

Im also cd 17 and have been trying to bd every other day. I get so stressed thinking about each day that passes and still negative opk's. I dont want OH to get too tired and turn it away!


----------



## Angel5000

jellybean87 said:


> Cd17 and Another negative opk today. Feeling less stressed about it as I've been googling and not everyone gets a big enough or long enough surge to catch it. We've been bd pretty much every other day since cd6 - I'm exhausted! Lol. So hoping we've mangaged the right time.

Are you doing other things to track O? Temps/cm? There have been a couple months i never got a +opk but temps confirmed I did O (of course that's too late to do anything about it but it was reassuring). Impressive with the BD! every other day is plenty to get the little guys up there! :) Keep it up! :) :thumbup:



NurseMommyTTC said:


> Thanks! Im cd 17, last cycle I O'd cd 19....so my ic would have to be positive tomorrow if i'm going to O on the same cycle day. The way ic's are looking makes me think i'll O later than last cycle because they are still very faint, while last month on cd 17 I had an almost positive ic. But today I noticed ewcm....first time ive ever had it (since ive been paying attention) so hopefully its a goog sign and my surge will come soon

Yay for ewcm! :happydance: That's always a good sign! Hopefully O comes soon! :) I always start the BD seriously about the time ewcm shows up. Just in case. :) Get those little guys up there hanging out. 



twinkletoe said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.
> 
> Day 6 blinky smiley here!!! I was freaking out so did LOTS of googling and I found this thread all about CB dual hormone from a while ago (not still active) but still relevant......the blinky smileys can last such different lengths between women......on that thread I saw a couple of girls who has 16 days of blinky smiles before their solid(must have very long cycles) anyway the advice seemed to be its normal and ok and although frustrating.....hang in there for that solid! A lot of the girls suggested doing cheapie OPKs alongside in the afternoon just to make sure you don't miss your surge doing the test once a day with FMU......not sure this helps but I'm just trying to hang in there and keep BD'ing although I hope hubbie won't run out of steam!! :haha: fx that you get that solid smiley soon hun! XClick to expand...


I always do the cheapies until I start to get close to a + on the cheapies and then I start the digi's. I just can't afford to use the digi's that often when my O date changes so much (and until vitex I was around CD28). The Wondfo's have been amazing! Best cheapies I've used yet! :)


----------



## twinkletoe

NurseMommyTTC said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.
> 
> Day 6 blinky smiley here!!! I was freaking out so did LOTS of googling and I found this thread all about CB dual hormone from a while ago (not still active) but still relevant......the blinky smileys can last such different lengths between women......on that thread I saw a couple of girls who has 16 days of blinky smiles before their solid(must have very long cycles) anyway the advice seemed to be its normal and ok and although frustrating.....hang in there for that solid! A lot of the girls suggested doing cheapie OPKs alongside in the afternoon just to make sure you don't miss your surge doing the test once a day with FMU......not sure this helps but I'm just trying to hang in there and keep BD'ing although I hope hubbie won't run out of steam!! :haha: fx that you get that solid smiley soon hun! XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Im cd 17, last cycle I O'd cd 19....so my ic would have to be positive tomorrow if i'm going to O on the same cycle day. The way ic's are looking makes me think i'll O later than last cycle because they are still very faint, while last month on cd 17 I had an almost positive ic. But today I noticed ewcm....first time ive ever had it (since ive been paying attention) so hopefully its a goog sign and my surge will come soonClick to expand...

Fx for you hun! I am also worried about DH running out of steam we have bd'ed on cd 6,7,9 and 11 so far....Started BDing on cd6 as it was my first smiley which seems super early but with a 23 day cycle I guess it is possible! The thing I am worried about now is that if I don't o soon my lp will be too short! Oh the stresses of TTC!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Lovely reading everyones updates.

Sorry for those that got AF...onwards to the next month! 

I'm 2dpo and no symptoms but then it's too early!


----------



## gina236

Generally a LP does not change. I mean you can get it to but if you have irregular periods, it's the ovulation that changes. Usually you LP doesn't change month to month. So don't worry too much! :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Ooh that is interesting. I used to usually ovulate between day 20-22 and my cycles were 32/33 days so usually a LP of 10 days.

Last month my cycle was 29 days and I was panicking that as I ovulated day 22 I'd only have a 7 day LP this month....we shall see!


----------



## jellybean87

NurseMommyTTC said:


> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd17 and Another negative opk today. Feeling less stressed about it as I've been googling and not everyone gets a big enough or long enough surge to catch it. We've been bd pretty much every other day since cd6 - I'm exhausted! Lol. So hoping we've mangaged the right time.
> 
> Im also cd 17 and have been trying to bd every other day. I get so stressed thinking about each day that passes and still negative opk's. I dont want OH to get too tired and turn it away!Click to expand...

When we were ttc dd2 I didn't get many positive opks and got so stressed and down about it. I'm trying not to dwell on the opk results this time but it's hard. Do you do them once or twice a day? I only do once but I've been reading about people doing them twice to have a better chance of catching the surge.


----------



## jellybean87

Angel5000 said:


> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd17 and Another negative opk today. Feeling less stressed about it as I've been googling and not everyone gets a big enough or long enough surge to catch it. We've been bd pretty much every other day since cd6 - I'm exhausted! Lol. So hoping we've mangaged the right time.
> 
> Are you doing other things to track O? Temps/cm? There have been a couple months i never got a +op but temps confirmed I did O (of course that's too late to do anything about it but it was reassuring). Impressive with the BD! every other day is plenty to get the little guys up there! :) Keep it up! :)Click to expand...

Haha were only on month one though, give it a couple of months and I'm sure I won't be quite so enthusiastic! 
No just opks. I tried temping last time I was ttc but I didn't get on with it. I'm not a great sleeper and wake a lot. It was messing up my temps (if I remember rightly!)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jellybean87 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd17 and Another negative opk today. Feeling less stressed about it as I've been googling and not everyone gets a big enough or long enough surge to catch it. We've been bd pretty much every other day since cd6 - I'm exhausted! Lol. So hoping we've mangaged the right time.
> 
> Im also cd 17 and have been trying to bd every other day. I get so stressed thinking about each day that passes and still negative opk's. I dont want OH to get too tired and turn it away!Click to expand...
> 
> When we were ttc dd2 I didn't get many positive opks and got so stressed and down about it. I'm trying not to dwell on the opk results this time but it's hard. Do you do them once or twice a day? I only do once but I've been reading about people doing them twice to have a better chance of catching the surge.Click to expand...

 I use my digi in the morning with fmu, then I do an afternoon one. I will probably also do an evening one until positive since I have ewcm today.


----------



## Aayla

Day 17. I am pretty sure today is the day. I am not holding out for my temps to be normal as they weren't last cycle but we shall see. They are rocky all the time due to my pcos. I will have verification I ovulated on monday when I get my Day 21 test. If I O'd any later than today then it wouldn't likely show up on that test (and it did show last cycle). We BD'd 5,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,16 and sort of this morning but he didn't truly finish so we will do it again tonight and then tomorrow to be sure. I'm ready to take a day off lol. I have no more OPK's so this is it. 
Now to go out and buy a bunch of dollar store hpts. :D I won't start testing until after monday when I get confirmation that I O'd.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> Day 17. I am pretty sure today is the day. I am not holding out for my temps to be normal as they weren't last cycle but we shall see. They are rocky all the time due to my pcos. I will have verification I ovulated on monday when I get my Day 21 test. If I O'd any later than today then it wouldn't likely show up on that test (and it did show last cycle). We BD'd 5,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,16 and sort of this morning but he didn't truly finish so we will do it again tonight and then tomorrow to be sure. I'm ready to take a day off lol. I have no more OPK's so this is it.
> Now to go out and buy a bunch of dollar store hpts. :D I won't start testing until after monday when I get confirmation that I O'd.

Good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## gina236

Aayla said:


> Day 17. I am pretty sure today is the day. I am not holding out for my temps to be normal as they weren't last cycle but we shall see. They are rocky all the time due to my pcos. I will have verification I ovulated on monday when I get my Day 21 test. If I O'd any later than today then it wouldn't likely show up on that test (and it did show last cycle). We BD'd 5,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,16 and sort of this morning but he didn't truly finish so we will do it again tonight and then tomorrow to be sure. I'm ready to take a day off lol. I have no more OPK's so this is it.
> Now to go out and buy a bunch of dollar store hpts. :D I won't start testing until after monday when I get confirmation that I O'd.

Wow! I wish I had that stamina! Lol. We have trouble DTD every other day! Usually ends up every 3rd day. Good job! FX for you!


----------



## linz85

Ok can I ask you ladies a q. Tonight I've used a cb digi week indicator to see what it would say and it's the first time I've ever used one. I was expecting it to read 3+ weeks but it's come up at 2-3. It's been 54 days since my last period and I was having regular 33 day cycles prior to this "long" one. Do I believe the stick? Have I possibly had a miscarriage? I'm not bleeding or getting me any pain or anything.
I think I'm just super worried and I was hoping this would settle my mind but in turn its made me a tad worse! Lol. &#128533;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel5000

linz85 said:


> Ok can I ask you ladies a q. Tonight I've used a cb digi week indicator to see what it would say and it's the first time I've ever used one. I was expecting it to read 3+ weeks but it's come up at 2-3. It's been 54 days since my last period and I was having regular 33 day cycles prior to this "long" one. Do I believe the stick? Have I possibly had a miscarriage? I'm not bleeding or getting me any pain or anything.
> I think I'm just super worried and I was hoping this would settle my mind but in turn its made me a tad worse! Lol. &#128533;

Is it possible that you O'd later in this "long" cycle than you previously have? When you first missed AF, you mentioned you tested but got a BFN? So maybe it just took you longer to produce enough hcg for the test to detect. Do you have a doctors appointment scheduled? 

Don't panic yet.


----------



## gina236

linz85 said:


> Ok can I ask you ladies a q. Tonight I've used a cb digi week indicator to see what it would say and it's the first time I've ever used one. I was expecting it to read 3+ weeks but it's come up at 2-3. It's been 54 days since my last period and I was having regular 33 day cycles prior to this "long" one. Do I believe the stick? Have I possibly had a miscarriage? I'm not bleeding or getting me any pain or anything.
> I think I'm just super worried and I was hoping this would settle my mind but in turn its made me a tad worse! Lol. &#128533;

I've heard those aren't the most accurate at predicting weeks. Don't panic. It's still saying over 2 weeks so I would think you O'd or implanted later than you think or its just off. Get to see a doctor if your really worried about it.


----------



## Unexpected212

Apparently 2-3 weeks is between 201-2000 HCG

Which puts you at (according to google) anywhere between 5-6 weeks pregnant

Which sounds about right


----------



## linz85

Yes I'm booked in to see the midwife on the 26th. Seems ages away though :-( 

I guess it's possible, tbh I had ewcm on cd 7. Not had anything since but I know cd7 was super early to have it. I did get really bad cramps just over 3 weeks ago, I mean they made me lay on the settee all day ( not like me- I do lots of exercise etc) so maybe that could of been implantation thinking about it? I dunno?&#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## linz85

See going by my last period makes me around 7/8 weeks but I know that's never right anyway. I think j was just a little disappointed to see 2-3 and made me worry slightly xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Do NOT worry about LMP. With my son I was supposed to be eight weeks based off LMP but I was actually 5 weeks due to late ovulation.


----------



## Angel5000

Has anyone ever read Taking Charge of Your Fertility ? I just bought it on my kindle and started reading the last couple days and the amount of information I have learned is amazing! 

I'm going to start putting in information into the app that goes with her book, along with FF, just to compare info.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I think I'm 2 or 3 DPO but having a weird cycle for this. Weird temp spikes and drops. And I feel really irritable. I don't have much hope for this cycle.


----------



## drjo718

This is a rough month. OH's dad passed away tuesday night. I had wanted so badly to be able to tell him of a baby on the way, but it just didn't happen. Additionally, I'm on CD 19 with no positive opk, crazy temps, and my fertile signs are gone. This is 16 months of ttc. I took 10mg of femara this cycle. And now I'm not ovulating. So not fair!!! Sorry, just have to vent. :'(


----------



## Aayla

has anyone experience period type cramps during ovulation? yesterday I had the pinching pain that I have read about and it switched back and forth from each side. Today I am having some serious cramping and it's center and low down in my abdomen. Very similar to what I get during af. It was so bad I had to take pain killers. it has me kinda worried.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Aayla said:


> has anyone experience period type cramps during ovulation? yesterday I had the pinching pain that I have read about and it switched back and forth from each side. Today I am having some serious cramping and it's center and low down in my abdomen. Very similar to what I get during af. It was so bad I had to take pain killers. it has me kinda worried.

I get them some times but not very often. I wonder if maybe stress has something to do with it for me? 

AFM: I put my temp in this morning and got the broken crosshairs, not even solid ones and apparently now I'm 6DPO I don't even know what's going on but if I really am 6DPO I don't think I BD'd enough to get an eggie :( Hopefully the Soy did something. How long after an implantation dip can you start getting a positive preg test?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2015-08-13&mode=a&ts=1439553326&u=6120920


----------



## gina236

What I read yesterday said 3-4 days after implantation you might have enough hormone to get a positive test.


----------



## Sweetmama26

So today I could possibly get a BFP if that is an implantation dip in my chart? I'm so confused by this cycle :/


----------



## Kuji

I would wait until minimum 7 dpo before testing and even then, it's often too early. I'm 10 dpo today and JUST got something that looks like the faintest of a bfp, although I won't believe it too much until it's clearer.


----------



## Powell130

Your chart shows your 3DPO? I'M CONFUSED


----------



## jellybean87

Do you think this is a positive opk? I'm not sure if the test line is as dark as the control line or not quite?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Powell130

Almost!! Keep testing , it'll get there!


----------



## Kuji

I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...


----------



## jellybean87

Powell do you think I should test again later today or leave it until tomorrow? 
Kiki, I'm not sure but have got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jellybean87 said:


> Powell do you think I should test again later today or leave it until tomorrow?
> Kiki, I'm not sure but have got my fingers crossed for you

I would test this evening, maybe at like 5 pm. Then again tomorrow in mid-morning


----------



## gina236

Kuji said:


> I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...

It is possible to implant at 10dpo. You can up to 12dpo but if you already got a faint bfp that makes no sense. Your body won't product hcg until you have implanted... try not to stress. It might be left over IB that just took awhile to come out.


----------



## Powell130

Kuji said:


> I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...

Perfect timing for IB as 9DPO is the most common implantation day


----------



## Powell130

jellybean87 said:


> Powell do you think I should test again later today or leave it until tomorrow?
> Kiki, I'm not sure but have got my fingers crossed for you

Depends on how many tests you have and how much of a POAS addict lol when mine start getting dark I test every 4 hours or so lol


----------



## Kuji

Well I feel a lot better about it now. I went to the washroom again and only a tinge of pink in my CM. I'm going to assume it was just IB for now. I'll be testing again tomorrow with a FRER to see if I can really confirm a bfp.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Angel5000 said:


> Has anyone ever read Taking Charge of Your Fertility ? I just bought it on my kindle and started reading the last couple days and the amount of information I have learned is amazing!
> 
> I'm going to start putting in information into the app that goes with her book, along with FF, just to compare info.


A lot of people recommend that book, good reading


----------



## Powell130

gina236 said:


> Kuji said:
> 
> 
> I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...
> 
> It is possible to implant at 10dpo. You can up to 12dpo but if you already got a faint bfp that makes no sense. Your body won't product hcg until you have implanted... try not to stress. It might be left over IB that just took awhile to come out.Click to expand...

I've read that sometimes it takes a day or two sometimes for the IB to make it out.
Ànd also that HCG starts being produced when implantation starts vs completes. And it can take anfewmdays

So it all times out pretty well. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Kuji


----------



## Kuji

Thanks a lot, Powell! I really hope this is finally our month! SO and I really worked hard so that the BD timing would be as good as possible! :D


----------



## Powell130

Your timing looks great!! I hope this is it for you


----------



## Sweetmama26

Powell130 said:


> Your chart shows your 3DPO? I'M CONFUSED

it was showing 6 DPO with broken crosshairs until I put an adjusted temp I did on the whenmybaby site from a day I woke up later than usual. Now it's showing 3DPO because of that and the correct day I think I ov'd


----------



## Angel5000

Kuji said:


> Thanks a lot, Powell! I really hope this is finally our month! SO and I really worked hard so that the BD timing would be as good as possible! :D

Your timing looks great! I'm keeping fingers crossed for you!! 
I told DH that we are doing something similar this month. Every other day (or every 3 days) until fertile CM and then every day under the day after a temp shift. He just looked at me and said "I'm up for more sex, but can you handle that?" LOL :haha: (I get sore easily). The things we will do for a baby. :)



drjo718 said:


> This is a rough month. OH's dad passed away tuesday night. I had wanted so badly to be able to tell him of a baby on the way, but it just didn't happen. Additionally, I'm on CD 19 with no positive opk, crazy temps, and my fertile signs are gone. This is 16 months of ttc. I took 10mg of femara this cycle. And now I'm not ovulating. So not fair!!! Sorry, just have to vent. :'(

So sorry drjo. A loss in the family is hard. We lost DH's grandparents (they raised him so basically his parents) not too long ago. It makes everything that much harder. :hugs: Sending love and positive thoughts your way. 




jellybean87 said:


> Do you think this is a positive opk? I'm not sure if the test line is as dark as the control line or not quite?

jellybean - that looks really close! If it's not positive it'll be positive soon. I'd take it as a sign to start the BDing if you haven't already!


----------



## krissie328

Goodluck Kuji. 

Still no positive opk. I am having a ton of pain in my left ovary area but I really don't know what is going on. I keep thinking I missed my surge but I have always got positive opks for about three days in the past. Would my surge really shorten that much? I have been testing about every 12 hours.


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Your chart shows your 3DPO? I'M CONFUSED
> 
> it was showing 6 DPO with broken crosshairs until I put an adjusted temp I did on the whenmybaby site from a day I woke up later than usual. Now it's showing 3DPO because of that and the correct day I think I ov'dClick to expand...

That makes sense


----------



## EverythingXd

Kuji said:


> I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...

With both of my DSs I implanted on 7-9 dpo and with my recent MMC I implanted on 10dpo. I am convinced that it was a girl and that was why implantation was a little later for me. 10dpo is a very normal time for implantation to happen :thumbup:

If you had a light positive, it could be that your implantation started a day or two ago with no bleeding and baby has just nestled in a bit further causing a little bleed. Good luck hun, can't wait to see an updated test from you! 

I'm 10dpo and just had a little bit of red in my CM too. I would be getting excited now, but all other symptoms (or lack of) are pointing to AF for me - I am expecting it to come today or tomorrow anyway as doubt my LP will be longer than 11 days this cycle.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Linz - I definitely wouldn't stress it! With my daughter I had had regular cycles, didn't get a positive test until I was two weeks late for AF, went to the doctor when I was 12weeks along based on lmp, doctor said my uterus was big so she thought I was either pregnant with twins or father along than I thought. Turns out I was pregnant with just one bean and actually not even as far along as we thought (ultrasound put me at only 10 weeks, which explained the late bfp for me!) My pregnancy was perfectly healthy with zero complications! :)

Drjo - so very sorry for your family's loss! :hugs: I wish you could have delivered the special news before he passed but now you have a special angel looking out for you guys, maybe he will make some arrangements from where he is now to be sure you guys get your much deserved bfp this time around! 

Aayla - I always get O pains and period type cramps during O, actually for about 4 days leading up to as well. Hopefully it's normal! 


Afm - finally got my temp rise yesterday! :happydance: I had actually originally planned the 3 day cutoff (trying a minor gender sway) so I'm coming to terms with that but still don't feel like it gives me much of a shot since I don't seem to be the most fertile person around :dohh: think I will go for a 2 day cutoff next time now that I finally know when to expect O. Also dh has felt terrible about the other morning as he knew it bothered me, so he put a rose on my car at work, lined petals from our doorway to the bedroom and had a heart made from petals on or bed, complete with wine glasses, a card and two more roses :blush:. Kind of bummed I'm out of the fertile window as that would have been a good memory to know we conceived a baby after that! Now I feel bad for being upset in the first place. Oh, hormones! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-14_10.45.12.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

krissie328 said:


> Goodluck Kuji.
> 
> Still no positive opk. I am having a ton of pain in my left ovary area but I really don't know what is going on. I keep thinking I missed my surge but I have always got positive opks for about three days in the past. Would my surge really shorten that much? I have been testing about every 12 hours.

All my opks are also still negative. My digi has given me a high for four days now. I just want to O!!!


----------



## krissie328

NurseMommyTTC said:


> All my opks are also still negative. My digi has given me a high for four days now. I just want to O!!!

Me too! I should have ovulated based on previous cycle data. And with all this EWCM I have had this cycle something is definitely up. :shrug:


----------



## Unexpected212

drjo718 said:


> This is a rough month. OH's dad passed away tuesday night. I had wanted so badly to be able to tell him of a baby on the way, but it just didn't happen. Additionally, I'm on CD 19 with no positive opk, crazy temps, and my fertile signs are gone. This is 16 months of ttc. I took 10mg of femara this cycle. And now I'm not ovulating. So not fair!!! Sorry, just have to vent. :'(

So so sorry for your families loss

I didn't ovulate until CD22 don't give up hope! xx :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Sweetmama26 said:


> I think I'm 2 or 3 DPO but having a weird cycle for this. Weird temp spikes and drops. And I feel really irritable. I don't have much hope for this cycle.

I'm also 3dpo today :) No symptoms


----------



## Unexpected212

Kuji said:


> I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...

I had some bleeding at 10dpo and got a BFP with my daughter that night :) Not too late for implantation


----------



## Angel5000

Hey ladies. When reading the Taking Charge of My Fertility, the author mentions Thyroid problems as a possible cause of short luteal phases and mentions low temperatures. This struck a chord with me as my temp is consistently low. We joke in my house that no matter how warm, my hands and feet are always cold (which I have previously attributed to poor blood flow from a heart murmur). But the low temps really struck me because my BBTs are always low 97s (high 96s sometimes) before O and after O struggle to get above 97.5. 

I started to research and a lot of sites say that if your average BBT (pre-O) is below 97.6 then you should be tested for hypothyroidism. Does anyone else have any experience with this? 

Not to be a "symptom spotter" but when looking through lists of symptoms affiliate with hypothyroidism, I found that 90% applied to me. But it's the low temps that really stood out. Check out my FF charts to see what I mean.


----------



## mrscletus

I am so far behind on this thread... Vacation has the tendency to do that. Congrats to the :bfp: that have come this month. 

AFM- still no AF, but still getting negative tests. I am 11 dpo.. and usually have a 10 day luteal. So who knows.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Oh and I forgot my thermometer..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Unexpected212 said:


> Kuji said:
> 
> 
> I literally JUST went to the washroom and my CM was stained with blood. Not a super bright red blood, but still blood. Hoping it's implantation bleeding :( Would it happen around 10 dpo? I'm not due for AF until the 17th and I just did a pregnancy test this morning that showed a possible super light bfp...
> 
> I had some bleeding at 10dpo and got a BFP with my daughter that night :) Not too late for implantationClick to expand...


I honestly don't think I BD'd enough.


----------



## gina236

All it takes is one swimmer to make it. Don't count yourself out until AF shows :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> Hey ladies. When reading the Taking Charge of My Fertility, the author mentions Thyroid problems as a possible cause of short luteal phases and mentions low temperatures. This struck a chord with me as my temp is consistently low. We joke in my house that no matter how warm, my hands and feet are always cold (which I have previously attributed to poor blood flow from a heart murmur). But the low temps really struck me because my BBTs are always low 97s (high 96s sometimes) before O and after O struggle to get above 97.5.
> 
> I started to research and a lot of sites say that if your average BBT (pre-O) is below 97.6 then you should be tested for hypothyroidism. Does anyone else have any experience with this?
> 
> Not to be a "symptom spotter" but when looking through lists of symptoms affiliate with hypothyroidism, I found that 90% applied to me. But it's the low temps that really stood out. Check out my FF charts to see what I mean.


Thyroid issues can most certainly cause fertility issues. My thyroid was normal for basic living but my doc said it was a point or 2 higher than she would like in order to have a sticky bean. I got put on meds to level it out. My sister has a huge thyroid issue and while she can get pregnant she keeps having miscarriages. :( 
If you suspect an issue go to your doctor. It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Aayla

My temp jumped today :D Not sure how accurate it is because I woke up at 9am (after being asleep for not even 5 hours) to pee but couldn't get back to sleep for half an hour. Finally did and slept until 1pm. Then I temped (I normally temp at 8am though). If I choose the advanced monitor option on FF it says it hasn't detected O yet but it was most likely yesterday. When I go with just OPK it detects O at yesterday and I am officially 1 DPO. I will still continue to temp to make sure it stays up but it didn't last cycle due to my pcos. 
But I like to think I am officially in the 2ww now. :D :D


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. When reading the Taking Charge of My Fertility, the author mentions Thyroid problems as a possible cause of short luteal phases and mentions low temperatures. This struck a chord with me as my temp is consistently low. We joke in my house that no matter how warm, my hands and feet are always cold (which I have previously attributed to poor blood flow from a heart murmur). But the low temps really struck me because my BBTs are always low 97s (high 96s sometimes) before O and after O struggle to get above 97.5.
> 
> I started to research and a lot of sites say that if your average BBT (pre-O) is below 97.6 then you should be tested for hypothyroidism. Does anyone else have any experience with this?
> 
> Not to be a "symptom spotter" but when looking through lists of symptoms affiliate with hypothyroidism, I found that 90% applied to me. But it's the low temps that really stood out. Check out my FF charts to see what I mean.
> 
> 
> Thyroid issues can most certainly cause fertility issues. My thyroid was normal for basic living but my doc said it was a point or 2 higher than she would like in order to have a sticky bean. I got put on meds to level it out. My sister has a huge thyroid issue and while she can get pregnant she keeps having miscarriages. :(
> If you suspect an issue go to your doctor. It's always better to be safe than sorry.Click to expand...

Thanks Aayla. I'll see if I can get in to my doctor. My Dr is retiring in like, a week. my insurance runs out at the end of the month. My new job insurance doesn't start until Oct1 and the doctors that are covered on my current insurance aren't covered on my new insurance. Sooooo I might have to wait until October. Until then, I'm going to look at some natural things I can do (eating right, avoiding certain foods, exercise, etc) until I can get in. At least none of that can hurt me, and can only make me healthier, right? haha. 

And Congrats on entering the TWW. Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## Kuji

So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20150814_173929.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 16









20150814_173907.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 16









20150814_173418.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Angel5000

Kuji said:


> So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:

CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: So exciting!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Kuji said:


> So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:


squeeee!! congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

So I managd to get an appt with my doctor next week for blood work before he retires (and before my insurance ends). Question now: do I keep taking my vitex and make sure to tell the dr that I'm taking it, or do I stop?


----------



## twinkletoe

krissie328 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> All my opks are also still negative. My digi has given me a high for four days now. I just want to O!!!
> 
> Me too! I should have ovulated based on previous cycle data. And with all this EWCM I have had this cycle something is definitely up. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey guys! Totally feel what you are going through this is now my 7th day of "high fertility" on the CB advanced !! Starting to really hate that flashy smiley!!!! Just want a solid!!! Also running out of sticks and they are sooook expensive so don't know if I will replace?!?! Agh!!!:dohh:


----------



## twinkletoe

Kuji said:


> So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:

So so so exciting!!!! Have a fabulous 9 months!! Xxx


----------



## Powell130

Kuji said:


> So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:

Congrats!!! I knew it!!!


----------



## Kuji

Thanks girls! This will be my first baby so everything will be so new! I'm so excited and nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine! :)


----------



## linz85

Kuji said:


> So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:

Congratualtions!! :D Very exciting with it being your first :) You'll be fine :)

Happy and Healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Unexpected212

Kuji said:


> So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:

Massive congrats!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

4dpo today...no symptoms! I'm very good at knowing my body and knowing when I'm pregnant almost straight away. So I'm almost counting myself out already.


----------



## Unexpected212

On the list on the front page I'm not going to put whose got AF this month, I'm just going to only update it when people get their BFP's and we'll keep this thread going no matter how long it takes!


----------



## jellybean87

Congratulations kuji!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woo-hoo for another bfp! Congrats! Everything is definitely way exciting with your first! You're going to love it! 

Got crosshairs this morning! Officially 3dpo in the tww (more like ten day wait here :dohh:)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

twinkletoe said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> All my opks are also still negative. My digi has given me a high for four days now. I just want to O!!!
> 
> Me too! I should have ovulated based on previous cycle data. And with all this EWCM I have had this cycle something is definitely up. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guys! Totally feel what you are going through this is now my 7th day of "high fertility" on the CB advanced !! Starting to really hate that flashy smiley!!!! Just want a solid!!! Also running out of sticks and they are sooook expensive so don't know if I will replace?!?! Agh!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Do you also have ic's? I use ic's a couple times a day since I had the blinking smiley. Got a total of four days of blinking, then yesterday afternoon I took an ic and it was positive, took another ic late night and still positive, so with my digi this morning I finally got a positive, solid smiley! Just keep testing, but I really recommend also using ic's because they are so cheap and honestly very reliable. I should ovulate today or tomorrow!


----------



## mrscletus

11 dpo.. Still no pos, still no AF. Still peeing all the time, smelling EVERYTHING, boobs sore, creamy CM... The list goes on :/ waiting until my appointment on Wednesday. I'm tired of wasting tests!

Correction: I'm 12 dpo!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats kuji.

Afm, CD 19 and still no positive opk inspite of quite a bit of fertile cm.


----------



## EverythingXd

Congrats Kuji! H&H 9 months.

Unfortunately AF got me today, CD1. 

On a positive note, it was a normal 26 day cycle with 11 day LP. Pretty sure that's about what it was when I conceived DS2, and I'm sure I O'd so looks like things are getting back to normal after my MMC end of June.

Also, OH has arranged for us to go to Florence for 3 nights for our anniversary soon and the timing of that is great because I will O very soon afterwards :thumbup: Lots of hope for next cycle. 

Sending :dust: to everyone who is yet to test!


----------



## Raine96

Pretty sure that it was an evap line on my test from the other day. Took another cheapie and i can't really see a line or anything. Just ordered preseed, a clinical guard ovulation and pregnancy test pack, and angus castus to try to get AF back since my doctors are not really helping me to try to get it back so I can properly track things. Will start the smep plan again but since I can't track cycle days I will just be bd'ing every other day until I get a positive and then the next 3 days after my positive. 
FX for myself and everyone!


----------



## Powell130

The Wondfos are amazing! Their 10mius are really sensitive!


----------



## Raine96

That's what I've been using for the past few months but I've been told that there are a lot of bad batches with the new ones and that people are creating fake wondfos. A lot of people told me they love the clinical guards so I figured I would give them a try, and they were a little cheaper than the wondfos that I usually get.


----------



## smileyttc

I believe I am on CD15, not really sure. I have been temping and using OPKs but they seem to confuse me even more. On my chart it shows open circles but I have taken all my temps between 6:55am and 8am. I just came off the pill June 11 and seemed to have a long cycle with spotting just before this one that Fertility Friend didn't even pick up an O (I may have started temping too late that month). I have uploaded pics of my part and OPKs, Fertility friend has changed my crosshairs a couple times, does anyone have any advice? I am afraid to test to see a negative, but no signs of AF just yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2435.PNG
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2437.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aayla

smileyttc said:


> I believe I am on CD15, not really sure. I have been temping and using OPKs but they seem to confuse me even more. On my chart it shows open circles but I have taken all my temps between 6:55am and 8am. I just came off the pill June 11 and seemed to have a long cycle with spotting just before this one that Fertility Friend didn't even pick up an O (I may have started temping too late that month). I have uploaded pics of my part and OPKs, Fertility friend has changed my crosshairs a couple times, does anyone have any advice? I am afraid to test to see a negative, but no signs of AF just yet.


FF only thinks time is stable when it is within 30 min each way. Your official time is based off of the first day you temp. So if that day was an early rise for you then you have to enter it in within 30 min of that time. 
That being said, I don't discount my temp rise because it was a later time that I temped and today I fully meant to temp at the regular time but I fell back asleep with the thermometer in my hand. :dohh: So today was also at a different time but my shift was sustained so I will take it. :D
You have rocky temps, likely due to the time differences but there is a sustained thermal shift there.
According to this you are on cycle day 26 and 15 dpo. You could probably start testing now.


----------



## FertileFlower

I will go back in this thread and read up on how you ladies all are doing! A BIG CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!! Baby dust to the rest!

I MIGHT have gotten my first ever BFP. I am on cd22 and maybe 10dpo according to physical signs and opk's. 

I took the test with smu and I saw a thin line right away, that then seemed to disappear for a bit to come back and settle as a very thin but definitely pink line. 
It could possibly be an evap, but I've read they don't leave color residue and I did not get any evaps or anything close to this prior to this one. YAY!

I wish I could upload a picture, I'll try to figure it out.

I will go back in this thread and read up on how you ladies all are doing! A BIG CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!! Baby dust to the rest!



That is not all, I have a bunch of signs also that I have not had previous months (and some I have had)!! Extra cm, bitter taste in mouth (last couple of days), threw up two mornings ago (only once), itchy, sore and HUGE boobs and bloated belly since last day, veins, super hungry, gassy (unusual for me), cramps and twinges. I also really FEEL pregnant. I thought I did back in May also but nothing like this!


----------



## FertileFlower

Congratulations Kuji !!! SO happy for you!!! :))))


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I am trying not to symptom spot too hard but the last 2 or so days I've been nauseous as all heck Hopefully that's a good sign, I'mn 4DPO and I have tender breasts and also frequently urinating. I've also got constipation which like never happens and acne to end all acne, which usually doesn't come until 1 or 2 days before AF and she's due on the 27th. I hope these are all good signs.


----------



## Kuji

Thank you Fertileflower! :D 

It could be a good sign, Sweetmama! I mostly noticed my sore breasts, had acne and frequent urination! Fx for you!


----------



## Powell130

FertileFlower said:


> I will go back in this thread and read up on how you ladies all are doing! A BIG CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!! Baby dust to the rest!
> 
> I MIGHT have gotten my first ever BFP. I am on cd22 and maybe 10dpo according to physical signs and opk's.
> 
> I took the test with smu and I saw a thin line right away, that then seemed to disappear for a bit to come back and settle as a very thin but definitely pink line.
> It could possibly be an evap, but I've read they don't leave color residue and I did not get any evaps or anything close to this prior to this one. YAY!
> 
> I wish I could upload a picture, I'll try to figure it out.
> 
> I will go back in this thread and read up on how you ladies all are doing! A BIG CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!! Baby dust to the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> That is not all, I have a bunch of signs also that I have not had previous months (and some I have had)!! Extra cm, bitter taste in mouth (last couple of days), threw up two mornings ago (only once), itchy, sore and HUGE boobs and bloated belly since last day, veins, super hungry, gassy (unusual for me), cramps and twinges. I also really FEEL pregnant. I thought I did back in May also but nothing like this!

Sounds promising!! A (colored) line is a line is a line!


----------



## jellybean87

Urgh! How can I stop myself obsessing over ttc? I'm only in month 1 and it's stressing me out already.


----------



## linz85

It's really hard NOT to obsess over ttc I find &#128533;
When we was trying, every little thing I would relate to either af signs or o signs and it does wear you down :-( the more you relax about it and enjoy the trying part, the less stressy it gets, but I totally get how you mean xx


----------



## Unexpected212

i can't not obsess! Drives me mad I can't just relax and let it happen.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Kuji said:


> Thank you Fertileflower! :D
> 
> It could be a good sign, Sweetmama! I mostly noticed my sore breasts, had acne and frequent urination! Fx for you!

I really really hope that it is good signs, I really want to be preggy twins with my bestie MissMcCoy, I'm so jealous she already has her BFP and we used to be on the same cycle :cry:


----------



## gina236

FertileFlower said:


> I will go back in this thread and read up on how you ladies all are doing! A BIG CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!! Baby dust to the rest!
> 
> I MIGHT have gotten my first ever BFP. I am on cd22 and maybe 10dpo according to physical signs and opk's.
> 
> I took the test with smu and I saw a thin line right away, that then seemed to disappear for a bit to come back and settle as a very thin but definitely pink line.
> It could possibly be an evap, but I've read they don't leave color residue and I did not get any evaps or anything close to this prior to this one. YAY!
> 
> I wish I could upload a picture, I'll try to figure it out.
> 
> I will go back in this thread and read up on how you ladies all are doing! A BIG CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!! Baby dust to the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> That is not all, I have a bunch of signs also that I have not had previous months (and some I have had)!! Extra cm, bitter taste in mouth (last couple of days), threw up two mornings ago (only once), itchy, sore and HUGE boobs and bloated belly since last day, veins, super hungry, gassy (unusual for me), cramps and twinges. I also really FEEL pregnant. I thought I did back in May also but nothing like this!

Not fair! Haha we were weird cycle twins and I tested today and bfn. Haha congrats if it turns into a definite bfp! Hopefully I will follow your lead and get mine! I've had crazy symptoms. Most I could make up in my head but I have had lots of creamy CM every day, my cervix has been high and soft, and I'm breaking out like crazy. Can't make any of those up! :)


----------



## dimmu

I'm out. :(

Congrats to all BFPs and good luck to everyone still in the game! :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Has anyone ever had a slow temp rise? Im sure I O'd yesterday due to my positive opks and I could feel O pain on the left....never felt anything like that before, it was like a sharp pain/ache only on the left and it lasted about 30 min-1 hr. My nipples are also very sore and I felt gassy/bloated yesterday. I expected my temp to rise today, but it barely made a rise. It seems to be slowly rising, but do you NEED a big temp rise for FF to say you O'd? Last month I had a good rise, but this month the ovulation symptoms were SO much more obvious than last month. Also, when I temped I must've kicked my blanket off at some point because my legs weren't covered, maybe that accounts for a lower temp? I usually temp around 230-330 AM, this morning it was 245 but when I temped at 7 AM it was 97.7. I hope I O'd....i dont know how much more bd I can do!


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Has anyone ever had a slow temp rise? Im sure I O'd yesterday due to my positive opks and I could feel O pain on the left....never felt anything like that before, it was like a sharp pain/ache only on the left and it lasted about 30 min-1 hr. My nipples are also very sore and I felt gassy/bloated yesterday. I expected my temp to rise today, but it barely made a rise. It seems to be slowly rising, but do you NEED a big temp rise for FF to say you O'd? Last month I had a good rise, but this month the ovulation symptoms were SO much more obvious than last month. Also, when I temped I must've kicked my blanket off at some point because my legs weren't covered, maybe that accounts for a lower temp? I usually temp around 230-330 AM, this morning it was 245 but when I temped at 7 AM it was 97.7. I hope I O'd....i dont know how much more bd I can do!

The only way you can be sure is to see a sustained temp rise. You can have ALL the symptoms and still not O which is why BBT is the only way to know for sure. Also I see a lot of open circles on your temps so it may be harder for FF to pick it up or it may take a little longer. You don't need a big temp spike to confirm O but you do need temps that are higher than pre O temps, which isn't shown on your chart.
The 7AM temp means absolutely nothing if you usually temp between 2:30-3:30


----------



## Sweetmama26

This is my chart, I don't know what to make of it, I'm so gassy. Yesterday when I was making supper I just about ralphed smelling it cook, then I actually vomited after I ate. I'm super constipated but gassy which due to the fact that I have crohn's the constipation is so unusual. I had a little temp dip and now right back up to where it was.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2015-08-15&mode=a&ts=1439730422&u=6120920


----------



## Powell130

What are you trying to make of your chart? It looks like your in the middle of the 2WW.. Not much to expect


----------



## Sweetmama26

Powell130 said:


> What are you trying to make of your chart? It looks like your in the middle of the 2WW.. Not much to expect

I just don't understand it lol. I know I'm in the 2ww but is it possible I may have o'd earlier but not shown signs :shrug: i dunno. LOL just hate this confusing cycle where my temps are all over the place. This is my first with Soy so it's a bit harder to understand for me.


----------



## Powell130

Going by your fertile signs on your chart, it looks accurate. What makes you think you O'd earlier?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had a slow temp rise? Im sure I O'd yesterday due to my positive opks and I could feel O pain on the left....never felt anything like that before, it was like a sharp pain/ache only on the left and it lasted about 30 min-1 hr. My nipples are also very sore and I felt gassy/bloated yesterday. I expected my temp to rise today, but it barely made a rise. It seems to be slowly rising, but do you NEED a big temp rise for FF to say you O'd? Last month I had a good rise, but this month the ovulation symptoms were SO much more obvious than last month. Also, when I temped I must've kicked my blanket off at some point because my legs weren't covered, maybe that accounts for a lower temp? I usually temp around 230-330 AM, this morning it was 245 but when I temped at 7 AM it was 97.7. I hope I O'd....i dont know how much more bd I can do!
> 
> The only way you can be sure is to see a sustained temp rise. You can have ALL the symptoms and still not O which is why BBT is the only way to know for sure. Also I see a lot of open circles on your temps so it may be harder for FF to pick it up or it may take a little longer. You don't need a big temp spike to confirm O but you do need temps that are higher than pre O temps, which isn't shown on your chart.
> The 7AM temp means absolutely nothing if you usually temp between 2:30-3:30Click to expand...

Thanks for your input, I'm hoping tomorrow I see a good rise. And I have a lot of open circles because it's hard for me to temp at same time since I wake frequently at night so I usually temp when I know I slept at least three hours, I had a couple temps around 4 am, including the day before I assume I o'd. Maybe that's making my temps not look so good on my chart


----------



## Sweetmama26

I dunno, the broken crosshairs FF gave me before I adjusted that one temp threw me right off.


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had a slow temp rise? Im sure I O'd yesterday due to my positive opks and I could feel O pain on the left....never felt anything like that before, it was like a sharp pain/ache only on the left and it lasted about 30 min-1 hr. My nipples are also very sore and I felt gassy/bloated yesterday. I expected my temp to rise today, but it barely made a rise. It seems to be slowly rising, but do you NEED a big temp rise for FF to say you O'd? Last month I had a good rise, but this month the ovulation symptoms were SO much more obvious than last month. Also, when I temped I must've kicked my blanket off at some point because my legs weren't covered, maybe that accounts for a lower temp? I usually temp around 230-330 AM, this morning it was 245 but when I temped at 7 AM it was 97.7. I hope I O'd....i dont know how much more bd I can do!
> 
> The only way you can be sure is to see a sustained temp rise. You can have ALL the symptoms and still not O which is why BBT is the only way to know for sure. Also I see a lot of open circles on your temps so it may be harder for FF to pick it up or it may take a little longer. You don't need a big temp spike to confirm O but you do need temps that are higher than pre O temps, which isn't shown on your chart.
> The 7AM temp means absolutely nothing if you usually temp between 2:30-3:30Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input, I'm hoping tomorrow I see a good rise. And I have a lot of open circles because it's hard for me to temp at same time since I wake frequently at night so I usually temp when I know I slept at least three hours, I had a couple temps around 4 am, including the day before I assume I o'd. Maybe that's making my temps not look so good on my chartClick to expand...

Yeah you need to temp within an hour of the same time each day or its not going to be accurate!


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> I dunno, the broken crosshairs FF gave me before I adjusted that one temp threw me right off.

They were broken because there was something in there that wasn't on track e with the other info it was using. Now that they're solid, FF is more confident in your O day and it looks right


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I actually just noticed a big wad of ewcm....so maybe i'll O today and temp will rise tomorrow. I was just certain I O'd yesterday because of the O pain and how I felt (bloated, gassy). But ive heard you can have O pain before, during, or after O so maybe thats what it was. We bd last night so If I O today then I hopefully will be ok. As far as my OPK's, I got a blinking smiley and positive ic on friday, then a peak smiley and positive ic yesterday (saturday). So would it make more sense that today is O day?


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I actually just noticed a big wad of ewcm....so maybe i'll O today and temp will rise tomorrow. I was just certain I O'd yesterday because of the O pain and how I felt (bloated, gassy). But ive heard you can have O pain before, during, or after O so maybe thats what it was. We bd last night so If I O today then I hopefully will be ok. As far as my OPK's, I got a blinking smiley and positive ic on friday, then a peak smiley and positive ic yesterday (saturday). So would it make more sense that today is O day?

Definitely makes sense!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Powell130 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I dunno, the broken crosshairs FF gave me before I adjusted that one temp threw me right off.
> 
> They were broken because there was something in there that wasn't on track e with the other info it was using. Now that they're solid, FF is more confident in your O day and it looks rightClick to expand...

That makes sense. It's probably because that one temp was so high then I had a big drop and then huge rises and another drop. I just hope this is my month.


----------



## Aayla

has anyone used tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? They claim they can detect at 20 mIU/ml and are accurate enough to use 7-10 dpo. I'm 3DPO and I am a POAS addict. I would classify them as internet cheapies as they go from anywhere from .50 each to just under a $1. (depends on how many you buy).

I have heard a lot of good stuff about wondfo and found some on Amazon. But some sites put them at 25 mIU/ml which is the same as nearly every other test.


----------



## Powell130

Aayla said:


> has anyone used tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? They claim they can detect at 20 mIU/ml and are accurate enough to use 7-10 dpo. I'm 3DPO and I am a POAS addict. I would classify them as internet cheapies as they go from anywhere from .50 each to just under a $1. (depends on how many you buy).
> 
> I have heard a lot of good stuff about wondfo and found some on Amazon. But some sites put them at 25 mIU/ml which is the same as nearly every other test.

Those are crap. A friend sent me a few of hers and I have some Wondfo 10mius and the others didn't show a non squinter til 2 days after and it wasn't a squinter on the Wondfos at all


----------



## Powell130

Aayla said:


> has anyone used tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? They claim they can detect at 20 mIU/ml and are accurate enough to use 7-10 dpo. I'm 3DPO and I am a POAS addict. I would classify them as internet cheapies as they go from anywhere from .50 each to just under a $1. (depends on how many you buy).
> 
> I have heard a lot of good stuff about wondfo and found some on Amazon. But some sites put them at 25 mIU/ml which is the same as nearly every other test.

Wondfo 10miu on the rightt column
Ept.com 10miu left column with the thick handle
Regular 25miu left column with the thin handle.

I took til 12DPO to get a good line where the Wondfo showed at 9DPO
 



Attached Files:







1439756702449549568331.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aayla

Powell130 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> has anyone used tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? They claim they can detect at 20 mIU/ml and are accurate enough to use 7-10 dpo. I'm 3DPO and I am a POAS addict. I would classify them as internet cheapies as they go from anywhere from .50 each to just under a $1. (depends on how many you buy).
> 
> I have heard a lot of good stuff about wondfo and found some on Amazon. But some sites put them at 25 mIU/ml which is the same as nearly every other test.
> 
> Wondfo 10miu on the rightt column
> Ept.com 10miu left column with the thick handle
> Regular 25miu left column with the thin handle.
> 
> I took til 12DPO to get a good line where the Wondfo showed at 9DPOClick to expand...


oh wow. ok. No ept then lol. The wondfo on amazon.ca, the people say it is 25miu. Where do you get the ones that are 10miu? or are all wondfo's 10 and people are just mistaken?


----------



## Powell130

https://www.ebay.com/itm/181267387707?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

These are the ones I used


----------



## FertileFlower

Not fair! Haha we were weird cycle twins and I tested today and bfn. Haha congrats if it turns into a definite bfp! Hopefully I will follow your lead and get mine! I've had crazy symptoms. Most I could make up in my head but I have had lots of creamy CM every day, my cervix has been high and soft, and I'm breaking out like crazy. Can't make any of those up! :)[/QUOTE]

gina236!! Don't give up yet!! That were two of the signs that made me quite positive I might be bfp this month! Increased creamy CM every day and my cervix is high and soft also! 
I took a second cheapie test today, still a faint, faint line but it shows up a bit after the alotted 10 minutes so can't count on it being accurate for sure.
I'm trying to upload it right now because I'd love a fresh set of eyes.

Will keep my fingers and crossed for us both!! Mega Baby Dust to you!!


----------



## gina236

Thanks! I'm hoping by Tuesday when my FRERs come in I will have enough hormone and get my bfp! You should definitely test with a frer. Usually when people see faint lines on ic they will get a bfp on a frer! FX for you!! :)


----------



## FertileFlower

What do you ladies think?
Could really use a fresh pair of eyes.
I know it's way to early, I think I ovulated early and my period is not due until the 22nd normally...so 6 days to go, but...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=446399

It's A LOT clearer to the eye. No doubt there are lines on both tests I took. They are thin though
and COULD be evaps for sure, but they are definitely pink!

gina236 I will definitely check in with you on Tuesday and see how it went!!!


----------



## Aayla

FertileFlower said:


> What do you ladies think?
> Could really use a fresh pair of eyes.
> I know it's way to early, I think I ovulated early and my period is not due until the 22nd normally...so 6 days to go, but...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=446399
> 
> It's A LOT clearer to the eye. No doubt there are lines on both tests I took. They are thin though
> and COULD be evaps for sure, but they are definitely pink!
> 
> gina236 I will definitely check in with you on Tuesday and see how it went!!!


I see a line!! looks BFP to me. :D


----------



## FertileFlower

Thank you, Aayla!!
I am just worried it's an evap after all.
I don't dare getting a FRER test yet.
I am trying to stay hopeful but I am worried that if I am reading too much into
this and the signs that are SO overwhelming that I would fall flat on my face and
not deal well with if all this was incorrect. 
Ugh. Not sure how others do it, AND get preggo! lol! I hope I hope! Please baby pick me to be your mommy! :) This is such a nail biter!!! So much HOPE!


----------



## Raine96

FertileFlower said:


> What do you ladies think?
> Could really use a fresh pair of eyes.
> I know it's way to early, I think I ovulated early and my period is not due until the 22nd normally...so 6 days to go, but...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=446399
> 
> It's A LOT clearer to the eye. No doubt there are lines on both tests I took. They are thin though
> and COULD be evaps for sure, but they are definitely pink!
> 
> gina236 I will definitely check in with you on Tuesday and see how it
> went!!!

There's definitely a line and it has color! Definitely think it's a bfp!!! Congrats! Mine was an evap and I was gutted :/


----------



## Powell130

FertileFlower said:


> What do you ladies think?
> Could really use a fresh pair of eyes.
> I know it's way to early, I think I ovulated early and my period is not due until the 22nd normally...so 6 days to go, but...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=446399
> 
> It's A LOT clearer to the eye. No doubt there are lines on both tests I took. They are thin though
> and COULD be evaps for sure, but they are definitely pink!
> 
> gina236 I will definitely check in with you on Tuesday and see how it went!!!

I vote BFP! congrats!!


----------



## gina236

FertileFlower said:


> What do you ladies think?
> Could really use a fresh pair of eyes.
> I know it's way to early, I think I ovulated early and my period is not due until the 22nd normally...so 6 days to go, but...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=446399
> 
> It's A LOT clearer to the eye. No doubt there are lines on both tests I took. They are thin though
> and COULD be evaps for sure, but they are definitely pink!
> 
> gina236 I will definitely check in with you on Tuesday and see how it went!!!

That definitely looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## FertileFlower

Raine96 said:


> There's definitely a line and it has color! Definitely think it's a bfp!!! Congrats! Mine was an evap and I was gutted :/

 Sorry about your evap!!! I hope your time will come very, very soon!!

Thank you Powell130 and Gina!!! Yay!!!! Now I am starting to allow myself to start believing it. I threw up once a couple of days ago also, but not since. This tww is so harsh!!! Baby dust, sprinkles and hopes to you!!


Oh that makes me have HOPE! 7 out of 8 ppl who voted thinks it's a BFP!
I've used 30+ of these tests if not more over the last 3-4 months
and I got a white evap a couple of times but nothing pink like on these two
tests!! It's so faint and thin though. Also, didn't show up right away.
But maybe, maybe baby!! It doesn't feel like my body could come up with all these symptoms just on the thought of pregnancy either. 
Yikes! A couple of more days though and I should know for sure!!

My biggest dream is a BFP and I would be so happy to share my symptoms and things I've tried that WORKED for this never been pregnant before, over 38+ woman with ovarian cysts and weirdly tilted uterus. 

Thank you's and baby dust to all who wants it!! :happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh sorry to hear that Raine :(

Also congrats fertile I'm almost certain that is your bfp


----------



## Powell130

FertileFlower said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> There's definitely a line and it has color! Definitely think it's a bfp!!! Congrats! Mine was an evap and I was gutted :/
> 
> Sorry about your evap!!! I hope your time will come very, very soon!!
> 
> Thank you Powell130 and Gina!!! Yay!!!! Now I am starting to allow myself to start believing it. I threw up once a couple of days ago also, but not since. This tww is so harsh!!! Baby dust, sprinkles and hopes to you!!
> 
> 
> Oh that makes me have HOPE! 7 out of 8 ppl who voted thinks it's a BFP!
> I've used 30+ of these tests if not more over the last 3-4 months
> and I got a white evap a couple of times but nothing pink like on these two
> tests!! It's so faint and thin though. Also, didn't show up right away.
> But maybe, maybe baby!! It doesn't feel like my body could come up with all these symptoms just on the thought of pregnancy either.
> Yikes! A couple of more days though and I should know for sure!!
> 
> My biggest dream is a BFP and I would be so happy to share my symptoms and things I've tried that WORKED for this never been pregnant before, over 38+ woman with ovarian cysts and weirdly tilted uterus.
> 
> Thank you's and baby dust to all who wants it!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Turn the flash on your phone and hold the test over the light. If you see a line then there's color. The light will ñot pick up an evap since they have no color


----------



## FertileFlower

Turn the flash on your phone and hold the test over the light. If you see a line then there's color. The light will ñot pick up an evap since they have no color[/QUOTE]

Powell130
If you are really certain about that, then I am certainly pregnant!
I did hold both tests up to my flash on my phone before you even suggested it because I've been examining them in all lights possible and 
they are definitely pink!!!!!!! Faint and thin, but pink, definitely, beautifully pink!!! 
I still can't quite believe it though...so surreal. 
:cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

Then I'd say you're pregnant!! Get a FR test and confirm box! It has a FRER and a gold digi which I love now! They're so sensitive


----------



## Angel5000

Fertile - Congrats!!!! 



Raine96 said:


> Pretty sure that it was an evap line on my test from the other day. Took another cheapie and i can't really see a line or anything. Just ordered preseed, a clinical guard ovulation and pregnancy test pack, and angus castus to try to get AF back since my doctors are not really helping me to try to get it back so I can properly track things. Will start the smep plan again but since I can't track cycle days I will just be bd'ing every other day until I get a positive and then the next 3 days after my positive.
> FX for myself and everyone!

So sorry Raine :hugs: 



EverythingXd said:


> Congrats Kuji! H&H 9 months.
> 
> Unfortunately AF got me today, CD1.
> 
> On a positive note, it was a normal 26 day cycle with 11 day LP. Pretty sure that's about what it was when I conceived DS2, and I'm sure I O'd so looks like things are getting back to normal after my MMC end of June.
> 
> Also, OH has arranged for us to go to Florence for 3 nights for our anniversary soon and the timing of that is great because I will O very soon afterwards :thumbup: Lots of hope for next cycle.
> 
> Sending :dust: to everyone who is yet to test!

:hugs: Sorry to hear AF came, but yay for a normal cycle!! Last cycle was my first cycle at more htan 8 day LP (it was 11 days) so I'm hoping this will be our month too!


----------



## linz85

I see a line :D BFP for you :) 

Congratulations :D:D


----------



## FertileFlower

Thank you, Powell130 !! I went to CVS and picked out one that was on sale. I was rushing and didn't research what sensitivity it was, and it's only 50 mIU I am so disappointed that I wasn't more careful! Probably a mistake to test with that since the cheapy test barely showed and that one is more sensitive. Oh well, up early in the morning and get the one you recommended!! Thank you so much for your support!

linz85 Thank you so very much and congratulations to you also!!! :) Yay!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck hun! Pee in a cup and run to the store and come back and test haha really tho I've noticed SMU gives me a darker result than FMU


----------



## FertileFlower

Powell130 I noticed that smu worked better for me on OPK's so I fully believe it would work the same for pregnancy testing.

But I am confused now. This evening I look so bloated, almost like a fertility figure with huge boobs and belly. lol! However, I also have the most intense a/f -like cramps I've had since O! But, a/f would be 6 days early and I've never been more than a day early (usually late if anything) in the 20 or so years I've had a period so I am not concerned about that. But
I'm wondering what it could be? I would think implantation would have happened already if I got a faint BFP? I have a very tilted uterus so maybe things are just moving around a lot. It's all so interesting but also a bit frightening because of the emotional attachment to outcome. :)


----------



## Powell130

Cramping in early pregnancy is super normal!! I get AF feeling still


----------



## Unexpected212

Yep I got REALLY bad cramps with my pregnancies I was terrified I was going to have my period but it never came.


----------



## Unexpected212

6dpo...no symptoms. Pretty sure I'm out this month :(


----------



## linz85

I had no symptoms at all! Still don't so there's still hope xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks! I'm so tempted to start testing tomorrow at 7dpo but I'm going to try and hold out till Thursday at 9dpo.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Unexpected212 said:


> 6dpo...no symptoms. Pretty sure I'm out this month :(

Isnt 6 dpo still early for symptoms? Implantation usually doesnt happen until 7-9 dpo, and wouldnt symptoms start AFTER implantation when hcg is building up?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

1 dpo :happydance: although I might be 2 DPO......not totally sure yet, just happy I O'd and hope I BD'd enough, I :sex: every other day my fertile week. Do you guys think I have a good chance?


----------



## gina236

12 dpo. My tests come in tomorrow. Can't wait to take one! No AF symptoms yet. She is due Wednesday. I would usually have sore BBs by now and I would start spotting today and tomorrow. FX she stays away!


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo...no symptoms. Pretty sure I'm out this month :(
> 
> Isnt 6 dpo still early for symptoms? Implantation usually doesnt happen until 7-9 dpo, and wouldnt symptoms start AFTER implantation when hcg is building up?Click to expand...

Yep! 

It blows me away when people consider themselves out with no symptoms that early! Hell I'm 4+1 and only real symptom I have are sore boobs lol


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> 1 dpo :happydance: although I might be 2 DPO......not totally sure yet, just happy I O'd and hope I BD'd enough, I :sex: every other day my fertile week. Do you guys think I have a good chance?

Yay for O!


----------



## Unexpected212

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo...no symptoms. Pretty sure I'm out this month :(
> 
> Isnt 6 dpo still early for symptoms? Implantation usually doesnt happen until 7-9 dpo, and wouldnt symptoms start AFTER implantation when hcg is building up?Click to expand...

Scientifically...yes

But I kinda just 'know' when I'm pregnant. With my MC I had tender boobs, vivid dreams, sensitive to smells, cramps, from about 4dpo and same again with my daughter.

If my boobs aren't sore I'm 99% sure I'm out. Still not gonna stop me testing haha

However it is hard to know what is pregnancy symptoms and what is hormones from ovulating. As in when I'm not on the pill I might feel the same every cycle.

Looking back through my old posts I had all the same symptoms as with my BFP's on the cycle I got BFN


----------



## mrscletus

Im officially out this month :witch: got me this am... on to the next month!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Powell130 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo...no symptoms. Pretty sure I'm out this month :(
> 
> Isnt 6 dpo still early for symptoms? Implantation usually doesnt happen until 7-9 dpo, and wouldnt symptoms start AFTER implantation when hcg is building up?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!
> 
> It blows me away when people consider themselves out with no symptoms that early! Hell I'm 4+1 and only real symptom I have are sore boobs lolClick to expand...

Maybe it's a defense mechanism so they aren't as disappointed when they get a BFN? 

That's what it is for me. If I count myself out early I won't be quite as disappointed when AF comes.


----------



## Unexpected212

:hugs:


mrscletus said:


> Im officially out this month :witch: got me this am... on to the next month!!


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> Im officially out this month :witch: got me this am... on to the next month!!

:hugs: Sorry! :( We can go through the next month together. :) I'm on CD6 right now. 




NurseMommyTTC said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo...no symptoms. Pretty sure I'm out this month :(
> 
> Isnt 6 dpo still early for symptoms? Implantation usually doesnt happen until 7-9 dpo, and wouldnt symptoms start AFTER implantation when hcg is building up?Click to expand...

The body starts to produce some hormones (not necessarily HcG) as soon as the egg is fertilized, even before implantation. Some women swear no symptoms until implantation but my sister knew she was pregnant 2 days after conception. She wasn't trying (it was actually a big "mistake" because they were trying NOT to get pregnant) so it wasn't in her head. She started to get nauseous and had really bad heartburn, which was odd because she's never had heartburn in her life. By 3 or 4 days after conception certain smells made her sick, particularly things she used to love so she knew she was pregnant. 

She was able to calculate conception because her and DH had 1 drink too many that night, and didn't use a condom and BOOM, my niece came along 9 months later. 

However, that doesn't mean you SHOULD have symptoms that early. Everyone is different.


----------



## mrscletus

Angel5000 said:


> :hugs: Sorry! :( We can go through the next month together. :) I'm on CD6 right now.

Yay... looking to start another group. SO glad that I found this site!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry to those that have got AF...on to September! Hope it's your lucky month x


----------



## Aayla

6DPO is too early to count yourself out. Implantation hasn't even happened yet. Even if you got symptoms before doesn't mean this pregnancy will be the same. 

There are a lot of women though that do feel something. I know with this cycle I felt different than last cycle. I was flushed and tingly all day (that feeling you get before you get a cold and your skin is sensitive to touch), boobs were a bit tingly and had a little dizziness, little twinges in my right ovary section. Last night I had a dream that I was part of a contest to be able to tell if I am pregnant. I don't remember much but just that there were show tunes, some driving around in a mini van and Neil Patrick Harris. Weird dreams aren't abnormal for me though. lol 
But something tells me that we caught the egg this month. Now whether the bean sticks is another thing but I am darn sure that it was fertilized.


----------



## gina236

That is exactly how I have felt all this tww. There is no doubt in my mind the egg got fertilized. Just have to hope it sticks! It's driving me crazy waiting to test!


----------



## Unexpected212

Your right guys I should be less negative. Just need to have faith it'll happen!


----------



## NoodleHelm

AF came over the weekend. CD3 today. I am ready for this cycle though! Starting a new plan of action. WOOHOO.


----------



## Abii

I would love to join:) I'm currently waiting to ovulate should be around the 20th so I will be testing around August 31st. My period isn't due until September 3rd but I know I won't be able to hold out that long, I will be surprised if I can even hold out until the 31st:haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm so bloated and constipated, and I've been nauseous for 3 days.


----------



## Raine96

Abii said:


> I would love to join:) I'm currently waiting to ovulate should be around the 20th so I will be testing around August 31st. My period isn't due until September 3rd but I know I won't be able to hold out that long, I will be surprised if I can even hold out until the 31st:haha:


I usually start getting positive opks around the 20th too!


----------



## Raine96

Abii said:


> I would love to join:) I'm currently waiting to ovulate should be around the 20th so I will be testing around August 31st. My period isn't due until September 3rd but I know I won't be able to hold out that long, I will be surprised if I can even hold out until the 31st:haha:


I usually start getting positive opks around the 20th too!


----------



## Abii

Well fx'd for you:) maybe we will be cycle buddies:flow:


----------



## FertileFlower

Powell130 and Unexpected212

Thank you for those encouraging words! The cramps have died down almost completely for now, just some pinches in the middle but a little to the right.
I feel better after having a totally emotional day. I didn't think my period would be 5 days early like it felt like, because that has never happened once in my life, not even 3-4 days early. I am usually right on time or a day late. A handful of times in 25 years I've been a day early. 
But other thoughts started to come to mind. Like maybe the egg was fertilized, even implanted, but now got rejected. Etc etc. No point of giving you any ideas to those who might experience similar feelings. 
I still feel pregnant. I just, it's just so sensitive and important, you know?
I know you know. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

My cycles are so confusing. My first month off birth control was 29 days long. This month I ovulated on CD22 and its CD29 today so technically when my period should be due but who knows when it's going to show up lol.

Why oh why can't I have normal cycles!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> My cycles are so confusing. My first month off birth control was 29 days long. This month I ovulated on CD22 and its CD29 today so technically when my period should be due but who knows when it's going to show up lol.
> 
> Why oh why can't I have normal cycles!


Have you figured out how long your lp is? They say that stays the same even if you o at different times in your cycle each month. Of course I'm not sure if that holds true when your body is trying to regulate after coming off bc :shrug: are you planning on testing or just waiting it out?


----------



## Unexpected212

My old cycles varied. I used to ovulate somewhere between CD18-22 and my cycle lengths were between 32/34 days long so luteal phase was usually 10/11 days.

I have no idea where I ovulated last cycle but my cycle was 29 days which is short for me but figured it may be down to coming off B/C although I was only on the pill around 4 months I think.

My period tracker says I'm due today based on previous cycle but I'd only be 7dpo but I do feel very crampy like AF is coming and my cervix is low and open like it usually is before AF...

I tested today and BFN (got loads of internet cheapies and couldn't resist) but I know that doesn't mean much I've never got A BFP before 10dpo. My son I was a week late and my miscarriage I was 14dpo and with my daughter I was 10dpo before a positive.


----------



## Angel5000

Unexpected212 said:


> My cycles are so confusing. My first month off birth control was 29 days long. This month I ovulated on CD22 and its CD29 today so technically when my period should be due but who knows when it's going to show up lol.
> 
> Why oh why can't I have normal cycles!

My cycles off bc were off the wall. Last month was the first "normal" cycle I had (5 months later) and I had to use Vitex to get it there. If you Ovulated on CD22, you don't really want AF to show up for at least 10-14 days so you can have a nice long LP. 

Hopefully you'll normalize soon. Or get a BFP and you don't have to worry about it. :winkwink:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you! I know my LP always used to be around 10 days so I'm hoping if I'm going to start my period it waits till friday so it's one less thing to worry about haha.

I have felt really nauseas and tired today bleugh


----------



## Angel5000

Unexpected212 said:


> Thank you! I know my LP always used to be around 10 days so I'm hoping if I'm going to start my period it waits till friday so it's one less thing to worry about haha.
> 
> I have felt really nauseas and tired today bleugh

Did you get both of your previous kiddos with a 10 day LP? Looking for hope that I'll be okay if my LP stays at 10-11 days. :)


----------



## Powell130

Angel5000 said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I know my LP always used to be around 10 days so I'm hoping if I'm going to start my period it waits till friday so it's one less thing to worry about haha.
> 
> I have felt really nauseas and tired today bleugh
> 
> Did you get both of your previous kiddos with a 10 day LP? Looking for hope that I'll be okay if my LP stays at 10-11 days. :)Click to expand...

My friend has 5 kids wth a 10 day LP


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I know my LP always used to be around 10 days so I'm hoping if I'm going to start my period it waits till friday so it's one less thing to worry about haha.
> 
> I have felt really nauseas and tired today bleugh
> 
> Did you get both of your previous kiddos with a 10 day LP? Looking for hope that I'll be okay if my LP stays at 10-11 days. :)Click to expand...
> 
> My friend has 5 kids wth a 10 day LPClick to expand...

Oh yay!! This makes me feel so much better! :)


----------



## caz & bob

think I am going to ovulate soon had some ewcm so going to bd tonight just in case I will do a opk tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi everyone I hope all is well. Congrats to all the BFP'dover the last 2 weeks good trend for August! Sorry I have been MIA was on vacation and then had a bleeding scare but all is well had a sono and saw the babies heartbeat and that all is well. Baby dust yo all of you I can't wait until all of you get your BFP's!


----------



## Unexpected212

Angel5000 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I know my LP always used to be around 10 days so I'm hoping if I'm going to start my period it waits till friday so it's one less thing to worry about haha.
> 
> I have felt really nauseas and tired today bleugh
> 
> Did you get both of your previous kiddos with a 10 day LP? Looking for hope that I'll be okay if my LP stays at 10-11 days. :)Click to expand...
> 
> My friend has 5 kids wth a 10 day LPClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yay!! This makes me feel so much better! :)Click to expand...

My son was a birth control surprise so not sure with him but with my daughter I conceived her within 2 months with a 10 day LP....10 days isn't bad as far as I know?


----------



## jellybean87

Hope everyone is good. I'm lurking but not posting much as I was getting a bit stressed so trying to take a step back


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Had anyone had a lot of creamy cm around 3 dpo? I know the typical is to be dry after o. But today I have been having big globs of it. Especially when I checked my cervix I had a ton on my finger (sorry tmi!) just wondering why I would have so much quantity of it!


----------



## Angel5000

Ladies, I just finished my "teacher orientation" for my new district so I just spent 7 hours in training. And now in about half an hour I leave to go to my doctor to ask if he will do blood work to check thyroid (and probably vitamin D). I'm worried he'll think I spend too much time on the internet self-diagnosing because I decided I wanted this checked based on a short LP (8-9 days), low BBT (high 96s and very low 97s pre-O), as well as a low libido and difficulty with weight gain. Keep fingers crossed that he doesn't think I'm nuts! 




Unexpected212 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I know my LP always used to be around 10 days so I'm hoping if I'm going to start my period it waits till friday so it's one less thing to worry about haha.
> 
> I have felt really nauseas and tired today bleugh
> 
> Did you get both of your previous kiddos with a 10 day LP? Looking for hope that I'll be okay if my LP stays at 10-11 days. :)Click to expand...
> 
> My friend has 5 kids wth a 10 day LPClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yay!! This makes me feel so much better! :)Click to expand...
> 
> My son was a birth control surprise so not sure with him but with my daughter I conceived her within 2 months with a 10 day LP....10 days isn't bad as far as I know?Click to expand...

Well, my LP has been 8-9 days (9 days but the last day is always spotting so 8 strong days) since stopping bc. Last cycle I got it up to 10/11 days with Vitex and B6. Technically 11 days, but that day was spotting and there was blood in CM on 9 and 10DPO. So it makes me a little nervous. :/



NurseMommyTTC said:


> Had anyone had a lot of creamy cm around 3 dpo? I know the typical is to be dry after o. But today I have been having big globs of it. Especially when I checked my cervix I had a ton on my finger (sorry tmi!) just wondering why I would have so much quantity of it!

I usually have creamy up until AF, though mine usually has a decent amount for a few days and slowly decreases the amount the closer I get to AF, but everyone is different.


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Had anyone had a lot of creamy cm around 3 dpo? I know the typical is to be dry after o. But today I have been having big globs of it. Especially when I checked my cervix I had a ton on my finger (sorry tmi!) just wondering why I would have so much quantity of it!

I had a ton!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Had anyone had a lot of creamy cm around 3 dpo? I know the typical is to be dry after o. But today I have been having big globs of it. Especially when I checked my cervix I had a ton on my finger (sorry tmi!) just wondering why I would have so much quantity of it!
> 
> I had a ton!!Click to expand...

Was it this cycle, your bfp cycle? I know symptoms at 3 dpo really dont mean much though since implantation hasen't happened. I just know progesterone is suppose to dry you up and I know you can still have cm, but I didnt know you can have THIS much.


----------



## Powell130

Yes this cycle. I had some last cycle after O but not near as much!


----------



## Abii

I got a positive opk this morning but it was my last one so I think we will bd again tomorrow and Friday for good measure. When we were trying for our second I always had two days of positive opks so I imagine it would be the same now but I won't know unless I get af and have to test next cycle. Sending baby dust to you all:flower:


----------



## linz85

I was normally dry after o in previous months, and this month wasn't too dissimilar. It was only after I found out I was pregnant that's the CM started more. If I hadn't of tested, that would of given it away for me.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I had so much more cm after O than before this cycle, which was super frustrating but maybe it's not as abnormal as I thought :shrug: hopefully it's a good sign for you nursemommy!! 

My temp rose a little this morning which excited me until I realized it was high until cd27, which is tomorrow, then it started dropping for AF. I'm due for AF on Sunday, so just 3 more days, unless the b6 and vit c lengthens lp at all. Figured out it was actually 10 days last cycle, not 9 so I'm not near as worried. Especially after all of your recent posts! :)


----------



## Powell130

Abii said:


> I got a positive opk this morning but it was my last one so I think we will bd again tomorrow and Friday for good measure. When we were trying for our second I always had two days of positive opks so I imagine it would be the same now but I won't know unless I get af and have to test next cycle. Sending baby dust to you all:flower:

SMEP does 3 days in after positive OPK since you O somewhere between 12-72 hours after the positive thn the egg will love 12-24 hours. I'd recommend 3-4 days in a row to cover every base! Good luck!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks you all of your input on the cm. I like to think maybe this is a great sign...but then the other side of my brain says it was only 3 dpo and its nowhere near implanted yet....if I even have a fertilized egg traveling right now. I guess its a defense mechanism that I just assume im out before i even have a chance to be hopeful. 

Another question (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha). If I do happen to get over 3 hours, it doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important? 
For example, last night:

11pm-fell asleep
1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
3:20am(closer to normal time)-temp 97.84 after 1 hr 40 min of sleep. 

This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

Stick to the closest normal temp time. I never got my 3 hours straight sleep and still can see O on my chart

Also, if the egg has been fertilized there has been a chemical reaction that took place and there are other hormones being produced that normally aren't so it's definitely possible the increase in CM IS pregnancy related. It also could mean nothing. But its definitely not something to consider yourself out over! I honestly got super excited when I saw the ABUNDANCE of a creamy/sticky/pasty CM on 2DPO. A friend of mine got her BFP last month and also had an abundance of CM starting 2DPO


----------



## Angel5000

MiraclesHappn said:


> I had so much more cm after O than before this cycle, which was super frustrating but maybe it's not as abnormal as I thought :shrug: hopefully it's a good sign for you nursemommy!!
> 
> My temp rose a little this morning which excited me until I realized it was high until cd27, which is tomorrow, then it started dropping for AF. I'm due for AF on Sunday, so just 3 more days, unless the b6 and vit c lengthens lp at all. Figured out it was actually 10 days last cycle, not 9 so I'm not near as worried. Especially after all of your recent posts! :)

Almost there! Hope the B6 and VitC helps lengthen it, the only downside is that then you are wondering whether you just have a longer LP or whether its a BFP. :/ That was my problem last cycle anyway. Fingers crossed for you! :) 




Abii said:


> I got a positive opk this morning but it was my last one so I think we will bd again tomorrow and Friday for good measure. When we were trying for our second I always had two days of positive opks so I imagine it would be the same now but I won't know unless I get af and have to test next cycle. Sending baby dust to you all:flower:

Good luck!! 




NurseMommyTTC said:


> Another question (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha). If I do happen to get over 3 hours, it doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important?
> For example, last night:
> 
> 11pm-fell asleep
> 1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
> 3:20am(closer to normal time)-temp 97.84 after 1 hr 40 min of sleep.
> 
> This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug:

That's such a difficult thing to think about. Normally I would say that I would recommend the temp that is after the longest stretch of sleep. But in your case your shorter sleep span was actually a lower temp (usually they say less sleep causes raised temps - and for me that is true). I think in your case i would go with the lower temp, just because 97.84 sounds more "normal" Than 98.19. BUT keep in mind my temps are all VERY low (96s and very low 97s, rarely above 97.5 in the pre-O) so in my head both of those sound extremely high. 

For that reason, probably don't want to base much on my advice. :haha: :dohh:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> Stick to the closest normal temp time. I never got my 3 hours straight sleep and still can see O on my chart
> 
> Also, if the egg has been fertilized there has been a chemical reaction that took place and there are other hormones being produced that normally aren't so it's definitely possible the increase in CM IS pregnancy related. It also could mean nothing. But its definitely not something to consider yourself out over! I honestly got super excited when I saw the ABUNDANCE of a creamy/sticky/pasty CM on 2DPO. A friend of mine got her BFP last month and also had an abundance of CM starting 2DPO

I'm hoping it's the case for me too! I hate getting excited so I just try not to think about it. If I get pregnant then awesome. If not then oh well. With dd I got pregnant on cycle two but was only temping and honestly not paying attention to anything. Not even sure when I ovulated due to me not charting my cm. if FF had right O day with her, I didn't even test until 17 dpo. And her chart showed nothing super exciting. But back then I slept through the night. I guess I'm just worried about using the temp at the normal time since I only had 1 hr 40 min of sleep before it. I'm over analyzing!!


----------



## SecondNote

I'm out. AF got me


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Angel5000 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> I had so much more cm after O than before this cycle, which was super frustrating but maybe it's not as abnormal as I thought :shrug: hopefully it's a good sign for you nursemommy!!
> 
> My temp rose a little this morning which excited me until I realized it was high until cd27, which is tomorrow, then it started dropping for AF. I'm due for AF on Sunday, so just 3 more days, unless the b6 and vit c lengthens lp at all. Figured out it was actually 10 days last cycle, not 9 so I'm not near as worried. Especially after all of your recent posts! :)
> 
> Almost there! Hope the B6 and VitC helps lengthen it, the only downside is that then you are wondering whether you just have a longer LP or whether its a BFP. :/ That was my problem last cycle anyway. Fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive opk this morning but it was my last one so I think we will bd again tomorrow and Friday for good measure. When we were trying for our second I always had two days of positive opks so I imagine it would be the same now but I won't know unless I get af and have to test next cycle. Sending baby dust to you all:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Another question (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha). If I do happen to get over 3 hours, it doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important?
> For example, last night:
> 
> 11pm-fell asleep
> 1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
> 3:20am(closer to normal time)-temp 97.84 after 1 hr 40 min of sleep.
> 
> This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's such a difficult thing to think about. Normally I would say that I would recommend the temp that is after the longest stretch of sleep. But in your case your shorter sleep span was actually a lower temp (usually they say less sleep causes raised temps - and for me that is true). I think in your case i would go with the lower temp, just because 97.84 sounds more "normal" Than 98.19. BUT keep in mind my temps are all VERY low (96s and very low 97s, rarely above 97.5 in the pre-O) so in my head both of those sound extremely high.
> 
> For that reason, probably don't want to base much on my advice. :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...

I was also thinking it was strange that my second temp was lower than the first, when i had a longer period of sleep for the first. It doesnt help that ive been having to pee all the time! Yesterday evening I think I peed about 4 times from 9:00-11. Then once in the night. I know that progesterone relaxes muscles which makes you pee more....but its definitely noticeable, and interfering with BBT :shrug:


----------



## GreytMama

I'm out. &#128533; damn witch.


----------



## Abii

Powell130 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive opk this morning but it was my last one so I think we will bd again tomorrow and Friday for good measure. When we were trying for our second I always had two days of positive opks so I imagine it would be the same now but I won't know unless I get af and have to test next cycle. Sending baby dust to you all:flower:
> 
> SMEP does 3 days in after positive OPK since you O somewhere between 12-72 hours after the positive thn the egg will love 12-24 hours. I'd recommend 3-4 days in a row to cover every base! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thank you for the tips! With both of our daughters we had sex every day of my fertile days until after ovulation so this time is definitely new. I'm starting to worry because I don't have anymore opks but yesterday I had a lot of symptoms of ovulation I had cramps, a little pink tinged spotting, ewcm, a little gassy and sensitive/tender breasts but I know I shouldn't rely solely on my symptoms. I'm hoping I did ovulate yesterday since we had sex yesterday and the night before, I think I'm wearing hubby out:blush::haha:


----------



## Abii

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Thanks you all of your input on the cm. I like to think maybe this is a great sign...but then the other side of my brain says it was only 3 dpo and its nowhere near implanted yet....if I even have a fertilized egg traveling right now. I guess its a defense mechanism that I just assume im out before i even have a chance to be hopeful.
> 
> Another question (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha). If I do happen to get over 3 hours, it doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important?
> For example, last night:
> 
> 11pm-fell asleep
> 1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
> 3:20am(closer to normal time)-temp 97.84 after 1 hr 40 min of sleep.
> 
> This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug:

I would stick to the temp closest to the normal time, I charted my bbt last time we we're ttc and I noticed that if I charted a temp an hour before the normal time it would be significantly different. Good luck, hopefully all that cm is a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Abii

Sorry to those who got af:hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Sorry for those who got the Witchy visit. I hope next month is your time! 

7DPO: I have taken 2 tests and of course both negative (on day 5 and day 6). Took another test today (dollar store cheapie). I couldn't quite see clearly so I took my flashlight and put it up to it. I think I saw a line. Not sure if I am imagining it or not and it was within 5 minutes. Unfortunately any attempt at taking a pic is a blurry mess. My camera isn't very good. Without the flashlight on it, I see nothing. I did the flashlight thing with my other 2 tests and saw nothing. This brand is not known for having evaps or random lines. A negative is a negative.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to the girlies the witch has shown for. :hugs:

I am on CD 24. AF is due tomorrow. But I still haven't O'd so I don't know if she will or not. My last cycle was 48 days so who knows what is going on right now.


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry to those who got AF

9dpo...no idea when witch is due...BFN...just gonna wait for her to show her face

Also started taking B6 to try and sort out my late ovulation


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Angel5000 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> I had so much more cm after O than before this cycle, which was super frustrating but maybe it's not as abnormal as I thought :shrug: hopefully it's a good sign for you nursemommy!!
> 
> My temp rose a little this morning which excited me until I realized it was high until cd27, which is tomorrow, then it started dropping for AF. I'm due for AF on Sunday, so just 3 more days, unless the b6 and vit c lengthens lp at all. Figured out it was actually 10 days last cycle, not 9 so I'm not near as worried. Especially after all of your recent posts! :)
> 
> Almost there! Hope the B6 and VitC helps lengthen it, the only downside is that then you are wondering whether you just have a longer LP or whether its a BFP. :/ That was my problem last cycle anyway. Fingers crossed for you! :)Click to expand...

Ugh, yes I was actually thinking about that the other day! Especially since I never test early so I'll just have to wait it out. I only started the b vitamins after O so I'm pretty sure if af is pushed back it won't be by more than a day so the wait won't be too torturous!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow so actually af is definitely on her way in. I just all of a sudden started feeling like it will be anytime, I just really hope I make it til Sunday. Few more days to hold off, please! Ugh but it doesn't feel like that's going to happen :(


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry to everyone who got a visit from AF. :(



MiraclesHappn said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> I had so much more cm after O than before this cycle, which was super frustrating but maybe it's not as abnormal as I thought :shrug: hopefully it's a good sign for you nursemommy!!
> 
> My temp rose a little this morning which excited me until I realized it was high until cd27, which is tomorrow, then it started dropping for AF. I'm due for AF on Sunday, so just 3 more days, unless the b6 and vit c lengthens lp at all. Figured out it was actually 10 days last cycle, not 9 so I'm not near as worried. Especially after all of your recent posts! :)
> 
> Almost there! Hope the B6 and VitC helps lengthen it, the only downside is that then you are wondering whether you just have a longer LP or whether its a BFP. :/ That was my problem last cycle anyway. Fingers crossed for you! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, yes I was actually thinking about that the other day! Especially since I never test early so I'll just have to wait it out. I only started the b vitamins after O so I'm pretty sure if af is pushed back it won't be by more than a day so the wait won't be too torturous!Click to expand...

I did one cycle where I only did VitB after O and it added 1 day to LP. So you might get a little.


----------



## Angel5000

Today is CD10 and I am getting EWcm today! Very confusing because in past cycles my O day was around CD26 and last cycle it moved to CD16 (wiht hte help of Vitex and B6) but this cycle I haven't taken any vitex or b6 because I have blood work to do and I didn't want anything in my system to interfere. 

Today's OPK was negative. 

I have been taking Evening Primrose Oil. Can that give me extra EWcm for extra days? 

Yesterday I thought I was getting some almost EWcm (close but not quite - it was a weird in between), but discounted it because it was too early. Maybe I'm going to O early?


----------



## Raine96

Feeling a little frustrated and upset because so many people that I know are accidentally getting pregnant or just had their babies recently. Today I found out that my sister in law whom I live with is pregnant with her second unexpected child. 
It's just upsetting and frustrating that all these people who aren't planning for a kid are getting pregnant and those of us who are trying so hard for one are having no luck.


----------



## Aayla

Raine96 said:


> Feeling a little frustrated and upset because so many people that I know are accidentally getting pregnant or just had their babies recently. Today I found out that my sister in law whom I live with is pregnant with her second unexpected child.
> It's just upsetting and frustrating that all these people who aren't planning for a kid are getting pregnant and those of us who are trying so hard for one are having no luck.


Oh I hear ya on that. But you know what pisses me off more? Seeing a pregnant woman smoke. I was in town today walking around to get my blood done and I looked over and saw a pregnant girl ( I say girl cause she's at least 10 years younger than me) and then I noticed her smoking. I wanted to run over and scream at her and tell her how could she?!! I have to work so hard to get pregnant and I haven't had sushi in forever, I cut my coffee back a lot (to not even every day and I only had 2-3 cups at most), I no longer clean the kitty litter...and I'm not even pregnant yet!


----------



## Raine96

Aayla said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a little frustrated and upset because so many people that I know are accidentally getting pregnant or just had their babies recently. Today I found out that my sister in law whom I live with is pregnant with her second unexpected child.
> It's just upsetting and frustrating that all these people who aren't planning for a kid are getting pregnant and those of us who are trying so hard for one are having no luck.
> 
> 
> Oh I hear ya on that. But you know what pisses me off more? Seeing a pregnant woman smoke. I was in town today walking around to get my blood done and I looked over and saw a pregnant girl ( I say girl cause she's at least 10 years younger than me) and then I noticed her smoking. I wanted to run over and scream at her and tell her how could she?!! I have to work so hard to get pregnant and I haven't had sushi in forever, I cut my coffee back a lot (to not even every day and I only had 2-3 cups at most), I no longer clean the kitty litter...and I'm not even pregnant yet!Click to expand...

Oh my gosh! That's a big thing for me too! My friend is 34 weeks pregnant and has smoked throughout her whole pregnancy and it seriously disgusts me and everyone tells her to stop and she won't listen! One of the ladies at my job is pregnant and still smokes. She said she only does it occasionally but i see her smoke atleast once everyday at work! I just forced my sister in law to give me her pack of cigarettes so that she won't smoke them. So many ladies nowadays still smoke when they are pregnant and I would never ever! When I get pregnant my fiancé and I have already said that he is not allowed to even smoke while I'm in the car with him!


----------



## gina236

You would think with how much information there is now a days about smoking, people would listen to it ESPECIALLY when pregnant. Why would you chance anything happening to your baby?!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I definitely get what you ladies are feeling. Last month my sil also announced she is pregnant with her second unplanned child, with her soon to be ex husband who isa terrible person and an equally bad father. And both times she accidentally got pregnant within a month or two of being around him. The people who don't need it have the most fertility, I swear. I just don't understand.


----------



## Aayla

So i got my tests results for the 7DPO test (21 day progesterone) it was 69.3 nmol/L. This is a huge jump from last cycle which was 12.1. The jump could be that I am pretty sure I O'd on day 17 last cycle and went in on day 21 like they told me to and this cycle I waiting until 7DPO because I know for sure I O'd on CD17. 

But I am wondering, and I know this was asked in the past as I found some links on google, but can this tell me if I am pregnant? How high does the number have to be. in my chart it says anything from 5.6 to 83 is the Luteal phase. But info online says that anything from 28-147 is typical for first trimester. I hate all these scales.


----------



## Powell130

The ranges are so different because every woman, cycle and pregnancy are different


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Unexpected212 said:


> Sorry to those who got AF
> 
> 9dpo...no idea when witch is due...BFN...just gonna wait for her to show her face
> 
> Also started taking B6 to try and sort out my late ovulation

What CD have you been ovulating, and how much B6 do you need to bring up O date and when do you take it? Last cycle I O'd on cd 19, this cycle I O on cd 20. Makes for looong cycles and more waiting? If I could O areound cd 14 I can cut almost a week off the wait and get more chances to conceive. I dont want to take vitex, becaise my cycle seems to otherwise be "normal" since My O date was only a day from each other


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

5 dpo here.....this morning when I checked my cervix, I still had a TON of creamy cm....its not super noticeable in my underwear, but holy cow when I check my cervix I can see that my cervix is making a ton of it. Weird! 

I also decided no more early temping. It is causing me anxiety. If I happen to wake earlier than my alarm/temping time (which I can guarantee I will) then I will just go back to sleep and wait for my alarm. I woke up around 1 am last night and tried not to move around too much so my temp wouldnt rise too much, took a couple min to fall back asleep and woke up at 315 to temp. I had a little rise so I am happy. I just have the feeling Im out....I guess its a defense mechanism. I shouldnt be in such a hurry, it is meant to happen when the time is right, but just like everyone, I want instant gratification! Lol :coffee:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> The ranges are so different because every woman, cycle and pregnancy are different

How are you feeling Powell?


----------



## Powell130

:happydance: got 3+ on a Clear Blue this morning! I planned on saving it until Sunday but needed to POAS :happydance: so I'm feeling great because I took them only 4 days apart and it went up each time! No annoying symptoms just sore boobs and hungry alllllllll the time


----------



## Angel5000

I totally get what you guys are talking about with everyone around you getting pregnant. I've got two cousins who have announced unplanned pregnancies and several friends. And my sister is TTC#2 but she just started coming off bc and she's already pretty much planning to go to her doctor in another month and show her cycles are all over the place (she has suspected PCOS but not confirmed yet) and request clomid and whatever else they'll give her. And they probably will. Her sister in law (her hubby's brothers wife ... wow!) got clomid and wasn't even trying for more than a couple months. Yet my doctor says I have to have been trying for a year. 

Difference: my sister sees an on base doctor (BIL is in military) and I feel like they do a lot more for her. At least I know her insurance covers basically everything. I'm just a little frustrated with the whole situation because I heard them talking about it yesterday when we were over for dinner. 

---
AFM - I'm CD11 and starting getting EWcm yesterday! So odd because in teh past I O'd on CD26 and last cycle with Vitex I O'd on CD16. I didn't take any Vitex this cycle until yesterday because I was getting the bloodwork done and wanted everything to be "clean" for a true base line. Just in case. 

I am taking EPO. Has anyone else used Evening Primrose? Does it create more EW cm than usual? (as in make it start earlier) I'm just wondering if I'm going to O earlier or if I'm just going to have more fertile CM days. Either way I started OPKs a couple days ago and I'm getting faint second lines but not close enough to think I'd O within a day or two. 

Was going to start to BD yesterday but we had dinner and drinks with my sis and we were exhausted when we got home, and DH had to work today so we went to sleep. Going to try tonight though. :)


----------



## Powell130

EPO def gives some women more EWCM, that's why lots take it while TTC. You're also fertile for several days before O so sounds like you may be O'ing in the next week and the EPO is doing its job! I've also heard of it changing O day


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> EPO def gives some women more EWCM, that's why lots take it while TTC. You're also fertile for several days before O so sounds like you may be O'ing in the next week and the EPO is doing its job! I've also heard of it changing O day

I was thinking that taking it would give me more EWcm but not necessarily very many more days of it. If that makes sense? 

I usually have EWcm for prob 2-3 days before O but there was one other cycle early on when I took EPO and thought I was having EWcm for like 10 days. of course, I also wasn't aware back then that the next day after BD the CM is not always CM but remnants of semen which can mimic EWcm sort of so I don't know how accurate the 10 days was. 

My theoretically scheduled O would be next weekend (about 8-10 days away) but hoping it happens more like early next week for an earlier O.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well cd13 for me done a opk faint line so not yet I have had ewcm today just done me work out for the day insane abs going to bath me dd then chill for the night xx


----------



## Angel5000

caz & bob said:


> hiya girls hope your all well cd13 for me done a opk faint line so not yet I have had ewcm today just done me work out for the day insane abs going to bath me dd then chill for the night xx

I just finished my workout too: T25Cardio today. I'm drenched! Going to take a shower and then head over to the school and try to get some work done in my classroom. We have official teachers back on Wednesday and then students come back September 2 and I've got a lot of work to do to get my classroom READY


----------



## Abii

I'm suppose to be 2dpo from the +opk but we couldn't bd yesterday:nope: hubby didn't get home until late because he goes to work out every day of the week. I'm super bummed about it, I know we can do it today since he's off work but I feel like it's almost pointless since we didn't do it yesterday, sigh. And I'm cramping, I think I'm going to pick up some opks today because the ones I ordered online are suppose to be here soon but I need to poas lol. I hope you guys are having a good day:flower:


----------



## Angel5000

Abii said:


> I'm suppose to be 2dpo from the +opk but we couldn't bd yesterday:nope: hubby didn't get home until late because he goes to work out every day of the week. I'm super bummed about it, I know we can do it today since he's off work but I feel like it's almost pointless since we didn't do it yesterday, sigh. I hope you guys are having a good day:flower:

You can ovulate anytime from 12-48 hours after a +OPK, and then the egg has 24 hours before it is dead. So you might not be out yet. I saw DTD today and don't count yourself out yet. There's still a small chance. Do you still have fertile cm? If so, then I'd say definitely go for it!


----------



## Abii

Angel5000 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be 2dpo from the +opk but we couldn't bd yesterday:nope: hubby didn't get home until late because he goes to work out every day of the week. I'm super bummed about it, I know we can do it today since he's off work but I feel like it's almost pointless since we didn't do it yesterday, sigh. I hope you guys are having a good day:flower:
> 
> You can ovulate anytime from 12-48 hours after a +OPK, and then the egg has 24 hours before it is dead. So you might not be out yet. I saw DTD today and don't count yourself out yet. There's still a small chance. Do you still have fertile cm? If so, then I'd say definitely go for it!Click to expand...

I have a hostile environment so I always use preseed but I just checked my cervix and its high and soft but no ewcm, I did have a tiny bit of ewcm the day I got the positive opk 2 days ago and we bd the night before and that day so I know I'm not out yet, I'm just bummed. It took almost 2 years to conceive our first and 1 year to conceive our second so I think I'm just scared it's going to be like that again.


----------



## caz & bob

Angel5000 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls hope your all well cd13 for me done a opk faint line so not yet I have had ewcm today just done me work out for the day insane abs going to bath me dd then chill for the night xx
> 
> I just finished my workout too: T25Cardio today. I'm drenched! Going to take a shower and then head over to the school and try to get some work done in my classroom. We have official teachers back on Wednesday and then students come back September 2 and I've got a lot of work to do to get my classroom READYClick to expand...

aww u need a good work out keep you going good luck with all your work love is it good that work out not tried it yet xx


----------



## caz & bob

hers my opk cd13 xx
 



Attached Files:







20150821_191232.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jellybean87

How soon after ovulation can you get symptoms? I'm 7dpo (I think) and my boobs are so painful - I never get this so obviously I'm now full on symptom spotting despite promising myself I wouldnt!


----------



## Aayla

ok. finally got some ok pics. All taken today and well after the 10 min mark lol. But I finally got them. I am sure they are negative but in person the dollar store sometimes has a faint line. I have never seen an evap on them and i have been using them for years. The FRER is the old kind. 

The pics are edited for size (originals were over 2mb). The dollar store is the 7DPO and 8 DPO (5:30am) and FRER is 8DPO (8:45am)
 



Attached Files:







7DPO Dollar Store blown up.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 12









8DPO FRER paint.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 13









8DPO Dollar blown up.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caz & bob

carnt see a line me self hun but you may be to early to tell yet 10 to 13 dpo they normally show for me xx


----------



## Aayla

yeah, I didn't expect anything to show. I'm only 8DPO but people have been asking for pics and I was so happy to finally get decent pics. I had to share. 

JellyBean: I started having symptoms 3DPO. Some of them have stopped now so I think I had fertilization symptoms lol that and the high progesterone coursing through me. Other than a few twinges on my right side and the constant oilyness of my face I have nothing now. But it's not uncommon. the fertilization causes hormones so it is possible. We are so hyper aware of our bodies right now.


----------



## Angel5000

Abii said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be 2dpo from the +opk but we couldn't bd yesterday:nope: hubby didn't get home until late because he goes to work out every day of the week. I'm super bummed about it, I know we can do it today since he's off work but I feel like it's almost pointless since we didn't do it yesterday, sigh. I hope you guys are having a good day:flower:
> 
> You can ovulate anytime from 12-48 hours after a +OPK, and then the egg has 24 hours before it is dead. So you might not be out yet. I saw DTD today and don't count yourself out yet. There's still a small chance. Do you still have fertile cm? If so, then I'd say definitely go for it!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hostile environment so I always use preseed but I just checked my cervix and its high and soft but no ewcm, I did have a tiny bit of ewcm the day I got the positive opk 2 days ago and we bd the night before and that day so I know I'm not out yet, I'm just bummed. It took almost 2 years to conceive our first and 1 year to conceive our second so I think I'm just scared it's going to be like that again.Click to expand...

Oh, that makes it hard. But sounds like you have some swimmers in there. :hugs: Keeping fingers crossed for you!




jellybean87 said:


> How soon after ovulation can you get symptoms? I'm 7dpo (I think) and my boobs are so painful - I never get this so obviously I'm now full on symptom spotting despite promising myself I wouldnt!

Depends on the person. Most people say not to expect symptoms until after implantation (around 6-12DPO) but the minute the egg is fertilized it does start to send out hormones so some people start to experience symptoms asap. 

Fingers crossed!!! :)



caz & bob said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls hope your all well cd13 for me done a opk faint line so not yet I have had ewcm today just done me work out for the day insane abs going to bath me dd then chill for the night xx
> 
> I just finished my workout too: T25Cardio today. I'm drenched! Going to take a shower and then head over to the school and try to get some work done in my classroom. We have official teachers back on Wednesday and then students come back September 2 and I've got a lot of work to do to get my classroom READYClick to expand...
> 
> aww u need a good work out keep you going good luck with all your work love is it good that work out not tried it yet xxClick to expand...

I LOVE T25. There are 2 Phases: Alpha and Beta, each is 5 weeks (Beta is harder, and is the second 5 week section). In each phase there are 5 different workouts and they give you a schedule for what order to do them. I really love it. They are hard core but only 25 minutes, and there is a modifier for every move, so I can do the regular moves when I am able and modify when something is too hard on the knees or my asthma starts to act up. Overall, it's one of my fave's and Shawn T is so encouraging! I've had great results from it and I always feel great afterwards. :)


----------



## Abii

jellybean87 said:


> How soon after ovulation can you get symptoms? I'm 7dpo (I think) and my boobs are so painful - I never get this so obviously I'm now full on symptom spotting despite promising myself I wouldnt!

With my second pregnancy I started getting symptoms right away, I had cramping from the time of ovulation to when I got my positive and it continued for quite a few weeks.


----------



## Abii

Angel5000 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be 2dpo from the +opk but we couldn't bd yesterday:nope: hubby didn't get home until late because he goes to work out every day of the week. I'm super bummed about it, I know we can do it today since he's off work but I feel like it's almost pointless since we didn't do it yesterday, sigh. I hope you guys are having a good day:flower:
> 
> You can ovulate anytime from 12-48 hours after a +OPK, and then the egg has 24 hours before it is dead. So you might not be out yet. I saw DTD today and don't count yourself out yet. There's still a small chance. Do you still have fertile cm? If so, then I'd say definitely go for it!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hostile environment so I always use preseed but I just checked my cervix and its high and soft but no ewcm, I did have a tiny bit of ewcm the day I got the positive opk 2 days ago and we bd the night before and that day so I know I'm not out yet, I'm just bummed. It took almost 2 years to conceive our first and 1 year to conceive our second so I think I'm just scared it's going to be like that again.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes it hard. But sounds like you have some swimmers in there. :hugs: Keeping fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, fx'd for you as well:)


----------



## Powell130

jellybean87 said:


> How soon after ovulation can you get symptoms? I'm 7dpo (I think) and my boobs are so painful - I never get this so obviously I'm now full on symptom spotting despite promising myself I wouldnt!

My left one was sore starting about then! I got my BFP 9DPO


----------



## Powell130

Aayla said:


> yeah, I didn't expect anything to show. I'm only 8DPO but people have been asking for pics and I was so happy to finally get decent pics. I had to share.
> 
> JellyBean: I started having symptoms 3DPO. Some of them have stopped now so I think I had fertilization symptoms lol that and the high progesterone coursing through me. Other than a few twinges on my right side and the constant oilyness of my face I have nothing now. But it's not uncommon. the fertilization causes hormones so it is possible. We are so hyper aware of our bodies right now.

My tests were stark white 8DPO then started getting lines 9DPO. Ive never had an evap on a dollar store test either so mayyyyyb the start of your BFP?!


----------



## caz & bob

Angel5000 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be 2dpo from the +opk but we couldn't bd yesterday:nope: hubby didn't get home until late because he goes to work out every day of the week. I'm super bummed about it, I know we can do it today since he's off work but I feel like it's almost pointless since we didn't do it yesterday, sigh. I hope you guys are having a good day:flower:
> 
> You can ovulate anytime from 12-48 hours after a +OPK, and then the egg has 24 hours before it is dead. So you might not be out yet. I saw DTD today and don't count yourself out yet. There's still a small chance. Do you still have fertile cm? If so, then I'd say definitely go for it!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hostile environment so I always use preseed but I just checked my cervix and its high and soft but no ewcm, I did have a tiny bit of ewcm the day I got the positive opk 2 days ago and we bd the night before and that day so I know I'm not out yet, I'm just bummed. It took almost 2 years to conceive our first and 1 year to conceive our second so I think I'm just scared it's going to be like that again.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes it hard. But sounds like you have some swimmers in there. :hugs: Keeping fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> How soon after ovulation can you get symptoms? I'm 7dpo (I think) and my boobs are so painful - I never get this so obviously I'm now full on symptom spotting despite promising myself I wouldnt!Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the person. Most people say not to expect symptoms until after implantation (around 6-12DPO) but the minute the egg is fertilized it does start to send out hormones so some people start to experience symptoms asap.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls hope your all well cd13 for me done a opk faint line so not yet I have had ewcm today just done me work out for the day insane abs going to bath me dd then chill for the night xxClick to expand...
> 
> I just finished my workout too: T25Cardio today. I'm drenched! Going to take a shower and then head over to the school and try to get some work done in my classroom. We have official teachers back on Wednesday and then students come back September 2 and I've got a lot of work to do to get my classroom READYClick to expand...
> 
> aww u need a good work out keep you going good luck with all your work love is it good that work out not tried it yet xxClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE T25. There are 2 Phases: Alpha and Beta, each is 5 weeks (Beta is harder, and is the second 5 week section). In each phase there are 5 different workouts and they give you a schedule for what order to do them. I really love it. They are hard core but only 25 minutes, and there is a modifier for every move, so I can do the regular moves when I am able and modify when something is too hard on the knees or my asthma starts to act up. Overall, it's one of my fave's and Shawn T is so encouraging! I've had great results from it and I always feel great afterwards. :)Click to expand...

will have to get this ye he is brill love all his workouts xx


----------



## Aayla

I have picked up 3 boxes of 2 if FRER. The old ones. I don't think the new ones have come to Canada yet. I am set up until 14 dpo. Lol then I go for a blood test. 

So new symptom that literally just started. I have a rushing almost gurgling, vibrating feeling in my abdomen. It feels so weird. Not sure if this is anything. Has anyone else got this?


----------



## Kuji

Abii said:


> How soon after ovulation can you get symptoms? I'm 7dpo (I think) and my boobs are so painful - I never get this so obviously I'm now full on symptom spotting despite promising myself I wouldnt!

I first tested around 7-8dpo and got a bfn. However I was having clear symptoms very early. Since ovulation I had some cramping. The biggest indicator that something was up was when my breasts started hurting bad around 7dpo. I'm used to my nipples hurting but my whole breasts was something different for me. I had to be around 10dpo to finally have a faint bfp on an IC. Hours later I took a FRER and digital and got a clear bfp :) 

Hope it helps and good luck! :dust:


----------



## Powell130

Kuji I had the cramping that continued after O. I read it can be the fertilized egg being pushed down the fallopian tube. And I had a DEFINITE increase in CM starting 2DPO


----------



## Raine96

I think I might have had a chemical or something. So as you know I was having positive opks for like a week and then started having light pink spotting when I wiped for 3 days last week then it stopped. I took a test last Friday negative. Now last night I got a positive opk we bd'd and this morning I took another opk negative. Also this morning when I wiped there was some light blood again. Took another opk again just now negative. Still having a tiny bit of light spotting


----------



## Abii

Would you ladies say this is positive? I had to pick up more opks because I'm impatient lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gina236

Okay so I'm super excited. I was starting to get confused by which test was what so I took them all apart and taped and labeled the strips. I know I'm crazy but bare with me. Haha. So I'm labeling them and looking at the one I got a evap on and realized that's not the right one. That's the FRER. I never took it apart because I didn't want to mess it up. And looked really close at the digi and see something on that too! I was told that a first response digi will show any hint of hcg on the strip inside the test. So i was kinda bummed that i didnt see anything even though i was looking at it in terrible lighting. So now i have 3 tests I see a verrrrry faint line on! Could have all happened after the time limit for all I know but definitely gives me some hope :) I put dots on the paper next to wear I see lines to see if hubby sees them as he doesn't have line eye and usually doesn't see anything. Lol. Probably going to ask DH to pick up some FRERs on his way home from work tonight since all I have are IC now. :)
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20150821_172150.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck gina!!!



Abii said:


> Would you ladies say this is positive? I had to pick up more opks because I'm impatient lol

Abii: That looks pretty positive to me. If not positive, it's very close!


----------



## jellybean87

Abii It looks positive too me.

Good luck Gina!


----------



## FertileFlower

Abii it looks positive to me too!

Gina, awesomeness! That sounds promising! I'm in a similar position. I took two more cheapie tests and they both had faint lines, when I tallied all of my dollar ones all but one had faint lines. The odds of ALL of them being evaps is not that high?!
Also, my period is due tomorrow and my cramps are gone. I feel really calm and I am usually very anxious and cranky the day before with mad cramps. 
Also, making love with DH last night and this morning I felt different also. I don't have as many symptoms as before, but I still FEEL pregnant, I think, having nothing to compare to. 
:) Baby dust to all of us who really wants it!!


----------



## Aayla

While out with my best friend today we ran into one of her friends. She had miracle babies. She was born with half a womb and ended up with two boys. :D she rubbed us with some of her juju and told us to eat chocolate today. Lol. I felt the positive energy immediately. Fx every little bit helps!!


----------



## Raine96

Anyone familiar with cervix positions and such? 
My cervix is high and tilted to the left, when I wiped this morning there was light pink/red and then when I checked my cervix there was a little brown cm/discharge.


----------



## Powell130

What CD are you?


----------



## Raine96

Powell130 said:


> What CD are you?

It's super hard to tell because I haven't had AF since December because my periods haven't come back since my last depo shot ran out. 
But I am still ovulating, I get positive OPK's and have had doctors confirm that I am still ovulating and am fertile. 

Last week I had light pink spotting when I wiped for 3 days, took a test that friday, negative. Last night I got a positive opk and we bd'd then this morning there was some reddish pink when I wiped. Nothing really since then, negative opk's today and when I checked my cervix it is super high, soft, and slightly open and then on my finger there was the brownish redish cm/discharge


----------



## Blackrain90

I have heard of a bit of spotting from ovulation.


----------



## caz & bob

Abii said:


> Would you ladies say this is positive? I had to pick up more opks because I'm impatient lol

looks good to me hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well done another opk going darker we haven't had time bd with my dd being ill shes got tonsilits and croup but we are going to try it later her you opks cd13 cd14 cd14 I am today I have had ewcm again today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3









cd14.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

6 dpo here...I feel like im coming down with something....cough/feeling in my chest, and im tired. This better not end up messing with my temps!


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> 6 dpo here...I feel like im coming down with something....cough/feeling in my chest, and im tired. This better not end up messing with my temps!

Cold like symptoms can sometimrs be early pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Ok so earlier I mentioned I've been having a lot of cm since 3 dpo and it is still the case. Well I wanted to show you guys what I'm dealing with. It has a slight yellow tint and kind of thick and very stretchy. Sorry for the gross pics! Has anyone else had this after O?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Here is a pic showing how stretchy my
Cm is. Sorry again for yucky pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 6 dpo here...I feel like im coming down with something....cough/feeling in my chest, and im tired. This better not end up messing with my temps!
> 
> Cold like symptoms can sometimrs be early pregnancy symptoms!Click to expand...

I hope so! Although I'm only 6 dpo. Maybe 7 dpo depending on the hour I ovulated lol. Dd has been sick but I'm sure she isn't contageous because she has had the same cough for two weeks so I would've caught it way before now. No runny nose though, I just have a post nasal drip and that feeling you get in your chest when it feels like you're coming down with something. Also a bit tired but not too bad.


----------



## Angel5000

NurseMommy - I've never had that much CM after O. If that's a new thing I would think it might be a positive sign. The stretchy is kinda odd, but right before I get "true" EW and after O I will get CM like that - kinda stretchy but not as much as Ew. 

Hoping this is your good sign!!!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Angel5000 said:


> NurseMommy - I've never had that much CM after O. If that's a new thing I would think it might be a positive sign. The stretchy is kinda odd, but right before I get "true" EW and after O I will get CM like that - kinda stretchy but not as much as Ew.
> 
> Hoping this is your good sign!!!!

I hope so too! I try not to get excited about anything and assume im out as soon as I O....defense mechanism for when AF comes but with all this cm....who knows :shrug: at 3dpo-4 I had a ton like this but it wasnt stretchy. This is the 1st day I noticed it being stretchy, its actually kind of like mucus


----------



## FertileFlower

NurseMommyTTC , yes me!! I too hope it's a good sign!! I usually dry up after O but this time mine looks a lot like yours. I even had some EWCM for the second time in my life! So hopefully it's a good sign for us both! My period is due today but no sign of it coming. Was and is nauseous (w/out vomiting) since I woke up, buying a frer gold test by this afternoon since my period is usually regular! 

Powell130, you are a blessing! I always feel uplifted and positive after reading your comments. Even when they are not even written for me. :) Thanks!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

FertileFlower said:


> NurseMommyTTC , yes me!! I too hope it's a good sign!! I usually dry up after O but this time mine looks a lot like yours. I even had some EWCM for the second time in my life! So hopefully it's a good sign for us both! My period is due today but no sign of it coming. Was and is nauseous (w/out vomiting) since I woke up, buying a frer gold test by this afternoon since my period is usually regular!
> 
> Powell130, you are a blessing! I always feel uplifted and positive after reading your comments. Even when they are not even written for me. :) Thanks!!

I hope its a god sign even though Im sure implantation hasent even happened yet (IF its even going to happen). Being 6 dpo I assume this is all random but fx its a good sign.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Oh I forgot to say good luck with testing fertileflower! I cant wait to see if you get your bfp!


----------



## linz85

NurseMommy, that's what my cm is like now :) and there's loads of it! xx


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

linz85 said:


> NurseMommy, that's what my cm is like now :) and there's loads of it! xx

Yay! I know it's a normal pregnancy thing but being 6 dpo there's no way that it's from a pregnancy. Last cycle my period wasn't very heavy barely soaked a tampon but my bbt chart showed the temp drop ect and now this cycle is showing a clear O shift so there's no way I'm pregnant from last cycle.


----------



## Powell130

I had super weird CM after O, 2DPO it was a weird texture then it went creamy then weird texture again with stretchy snoty looking, kinda EWCM like but cloudy. 

PS ive read yellow tinted meant Bfp for a lot of women


----------



## Aayla

Another BFN. 9DPO. But I am not out yet. I have enough FRERs to last until 14dpo and then I am getting a blood test. I need a blood test no matter what because I can't start another round of letrozole without knowing for sure.


----------



## Abii

We bd last night since I got the positive opk but it was late so I'm not sure if the timing was right. I took another opk today and it was negative so I'm almost feeling like I ovulated yesterday since it went from positive to negative so quick. I'm cramping and gassy today but I'm trying not to symptom spot:dohh:
Nursemommy- that sounds great! Cm after ovulation is a good sign:) keeping my fx'd for you


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> I had super weird CM after O, 2DPO it was a weird texture then it went creamy then weird texture again with stretchy snoty looking, kinda EWCM like but cloudy.
> 
> PS ive read yellow tinted meant Bfp for a lot of women

I hope so! But being 6 dpo....I had to of implanted as early as 4 dpo which is HIGHLY unlikely....unless im actually 7 dpo....who knows lol just watchful waiting now. As far as the fertilized egg releasing hormones....some people say yes it happens, others say no and you dont get symptoms until after implantation. If the egg in fact can release hormones before implanting, then that could explain all the weird cm. Fx fx fx !


----------



## Angel5000

Hey ladies! How is everyone today! My hubby is installing can lights in our living room today so my house is a mess and there is sheetrock all over the place. It's only mildly stressing me out. lol! But at least when he's done we will be able to have LIGHTS in the living room (right now it only has a couple lamps, the house wasn't wired w/ living room lights). 

Today my cervix is high and soft! I'm so excited! It was definitely not high yesterday, and it's clearly softer than yesterdays. This is the first time I've tracked feel, because after 3 months I think I'm FINALLY figuring out what the differences are. I still can't tell open/closed though. 

ATM I am desperately trying to "hold it". After my workout I always use the bathroom and shower and I've been trying to get to a 4-hour hold for my OPK. I am about 15 minutes from a 3-hour hold and I've had to pee for the last 30 minutes!! I think I'm only going to make it to 3, maybe 3 1/2. But, that's not bad. I'm usually okay with at least 3.


----------



## Powell130

When it opens up you'll know it! I always thought mine was open, then I felt it actually open and was like OOHH SO THATS WHAT OPEN FEEL LIKE haha

Fwiw I usually found a 2-3 hour hold was enough for me


----------



## gina236

Powell130 said:


> I had super weird CM after O, 2DPO it was a weird texture then it went creamy then weird texture again with stretchy snoty looking, kinda EWCM like but cloudy.
> 
> PS ive read yellow tinted meant Bfp for a lot of women

My cm has had a yellow tint to it lately! I was wondering what was up or if I was just paying too much attention to it. Ive never heard anyone mention color before. FX! I am 17 dpo. (Normal lp for me is 14) but still getting bfn. This waiting is killing me! I just want to know! Lol


----------



## Powell130

Dude Google it! Apparently it's common


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I'm going to have to google it! I'm surprised I haven't already since I seem to google everything related to ttc!


----------



## Raine96

Raine96 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> What CD are you?
> 
> It's super hard to tell because I haven't had AF since December because my periods haven't come back since my last depo shot ran out.
> But I am still ovulating, I get positive OPK's and have had doctors confirm that I am still ovulating and am fertile.
> 
> Last week I had light pink spotting when I wiped for 3 days, took a test that friday, negative. Last night I got a positive opk and we bd'd then this morning there was some reddish pink when I wiped. Nothing really since then, negative opk's today and when I checked my cervix it is super high, soft, and slightly open and then on my finger there was the brownish redish cm/dischargeClick to expand...

Replying with a quote from myself so you all can see what I was mentioning before. 
So that post was from yesterday. 
We bd'd last night as well, this morning when I wiped there was a lot of pinkish red blood but nothing in my underwear, put a panty liner on incase af started which would be weird since I got a positive opk on Thursday. So checked throughout the day barely anything. Just now still only some light blood when I wipe, had some slight cramps earlier this morning around 12-1 but noting since then and I haven't taken any pain medicine today.


----------



## Raine96

Cervix is also still high soft and open


----------



## Powell130

Sounds like you may be ovulating and its ovulation spotting. Ovulation and AF are really the only reason it'll be open


----------



## Raine96

Okay. I thought that ovulation spotting came before O and I thought that my cervix would be low now since O already passed 2 days ago.


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> When it opens up you'll know it! I always thought mine was open, then I felt it actually open and was like OOHH SO THATS WHAT OPEN FEEL LIKE haha
> 
> Fwiw I usually found a 2-3 hour hold was enough for me

Thanks Powell! I'll keep checking and hopefully I'll recognize open eventually. :thumbup:

I got 3 1/2 and that was good. 2 isn't usually enough for me, but 3 is usually okay. The few "blazing positives" I've had always came from a 4-hr hold but I don't know if that was because of the hold or I just happened to catch them at the exact right time. 

No +OPK yet, but getting closer! 




Raine96 said:


> Okay. I thought that ovulation spotting came before O and I thought that my cervix would be low now since O already passed 2 days ago.

Are you sure you ovulated already? A +OPK means you can O within 12-48 hours later. I have had a +OPK and then had O occur 2 days later (confirmed with temperature rise on BBT).


----------



## Raine96

Raine96 said:


> Okay. I thought that ovulation spotting came before O and I thought that my cervix would be low now since O already passed 2 days ago.

Are you sure you ovulated already? A +OPK means you can O within 12-48 hours later. I have had a +OPK and then had O occur 2 days later (confirmed with temperature rise on BBT).[/QUOTE]

I had a positive opk on Thursday. Friday and Today they have been negative so if I haven't ovulated yet wouldn't the OPK's still be positive?? This is the first time that this has happened. Usually I get positive OPK's for several days straight.


----------



## Powell130

Not necessarily. Your bod can gear up to O and go thru all the signs..Hso, positive OPK, EWCM , cramps, etc.. And actually not drop an egg. It'll try again later to O and go thru all the signs again
Opks only tell you that you have an LH surge. It doesnt confirm you O. BBT is the only thing you can do at home to confirm it happened


----------



## Raine96

Powell130 said:


> Not necessarily. Your bod can gear up to O and go thru all the signs..Hso, positive OPK, EWCM , cramps, etc.. And actually not drop an egg. It'll try again later to O and go thru all the signs again
> Opks only tell you that you have an LH surge. It doesnt confirm you O. BBT is the only thing you can do at home to confirm it happened

Oh Okay. I want to temp but the only problem is that I do not wake up at the same time everyday. This actually makes sense though because every month since I have started to use opk's I get a positive around the 20th for a few days then I get positives again around the 27th but because I don't temp and don't know when I really ovulate I just treat each positive opk like I usually would and bd the day of the positive and the next two days after.


----------



## Angel5000

Raine96 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Your bod can gear up to O and go thru all the signs..Hso, positive OPK, EWCM , cramps, etc.. And actually not drop an egg. It'll try again later to O and go thru all the signs again
> Opks only tell you that you have an LH surge. It doesnt confirm you O. BBT is the only thing you can do at home to confirm it happened
> 
> Oh Okay. I want to temp but the only problem is that I do not wake up at the same time everyday. This actually makes sense though because every month since I have started to use opk's I get a positive around the 20th for a few days then I get positives again around the 27th but because I don't temp and don't know when I really ovulate I just treat each positive opk like I usually would and bd the day of the positive and the next two days after.Click to expand...

How different are your waking times? Honestly, it depends on the person, but in my case the differnce in time doesn't seem to affect my temps too much. I do know some people it makes a big difference in. Either way, I actually set an alarm on my phone or fitbit to go off on the weekends at 5am (the time I wake up during the week for work) and I temp (takes literally 1 minute) and then go back to sleep. It doesn't work for everyone, but I like to know that I for sure Ovulated. 

If you haven't had an AF for several months, but are getting +OPKs is it possible that your body is gearing up to O over and over again but isn't actually ovulating? I thought that if you did O then you absolutely would have to have an AF within so many days if you didn't conceive because your body has to shed that somehow.


----------



## Raine96

Angel5000 said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Your bod can gear up to O and go thru all the signs..Hso, positive OPK, EWCM , cramps, etc.. And actually not drop an egg. It'll try again later to O and go thru all the signs again
> Opks only tell you that you have an LH surge. It doesnt confirm you O. BBT is the only thing you can do at home to confirm it happened
> 
> Oh Okay. I want to temp but the only problem is that I do not wake up at the same time everyday. This actually makes sense though because every month since I have started to use opk's I get a positive around the 20th for a few days then I get positives again around the 27th but because I don't temp and don't know when I really ovulate I just treat each positive opk like I usually would and bd the day of the positive and the next two days after.Click to expand...
> 
> How different are your waking times? Honestly, it depends on the person, but in my case the differnce in time doesn't seem to affect my temps too much. I do know some people it makes a big difference in. Either way, I actually set an alarm on my phone or fitbit to go off on the weekends at 5am (the time I wake up during the week for work) and I temp (takes literally 1 minute) and then go back to sleep. It doesn't work for everyone, but I like to know that I for sure Ovulated.
> 
> If you haven't had an AF for several months, but are getting +OPKs is it possible that your body is gearing up to O over and over again but isn't actually ovulating? I thought that if you did O then you absolutely would have to have an AF within so many days if you didn't conceive because your body has to shed that somehow.Click to expand...

They are pretty different, it depends on what times that I work, or what time DH works because if he works earlier than I do then when his alarm goes off I wake up to it but go back to sleep. But sometimes I don't go to work till later in the afternoon so I get as much sleep as I can. I guess if I really needed to then yes I could set an alarm for a certain time each day and take my temp then go back to sleep. 

I though that was the case too but my doctor's have confirmed that I am ovulating and fertile. Plus it is still possible to ovulate without having AF and not conceiving. My friend is pregnant without having AF for months, so is my sister in law.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Good morning ladies. 7 dpo here....not liking my temp this morning as it kept dropping since yesterday....Although it is still above the coverline so it should be ok. The difference is that I usually wake at least once before my normal waking time, where last night I literally slept from 10pm to my temping time at 3:15. I NEVER sleep a big block like that! So it is probably lower because I actually got a solid block of uninterrupted sleep...I was actually quite tired yesterday. I hope its an implantation dip since im right around that time frame, fx. I just hope my temp goes up tomorrow!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So my chart looks pretty good right now, which scares me because it is somewhat getting my hopes up no matter how much I try to talk myself down. It is only my second temp chart too but it's totally different from last months. Af would be due today with my 10 day lp so I'm just terrified everytime I go to the bathroom that she's going to show her face and take me by total surprise.*

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to O or waiting in the tww!


----------



## caz & bob

cd 15 nice line today very positive this one bd last night and again tonight
 



Attached Files:







cd15.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Unexpected212

Andddd the witch got me. CD2 today...booooo


----------



## Angel5000

Woke up today and my nipples are little sensitive. I think I'm due to O within the next few days so I'm assuming this is pre-O sensitivity. Never had this before, but I'm hoping that maybe my hormones are finally starting to normalize after bcp. 

Unexpected - sorry AF showed. :( 

Miracles- FX that AF doesn't show! 

Caz - looking good! Almost in the TWW now!


----------



## Aayla

Well here is 10DPO fmu. I think this is just wishful thinking and that I am seeing indents or something. I thought I saw a flash of a line when I checked it after 3 min. I timed again for the remaining 7 but nothing came back stronger. I still think I see something sometimes, but not all the time. It's starting to make me crazy. Tomorrow I am definitely asking for a blood test. I can't take this squinting anymore.
 



Attached Files:







10DPO FRER.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla - Good luck with the blood test. I don't see anything on the pic, BUT 10 days could be too soon, AND if there is a faint line sometimes the pic won't pick it up well. I'm keeping FX for you.


----------



## Powell130

Raine96 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Your bod can gear up to O and go thru all the signs..Hso, positive OPK, EWCM , cramps, etc.. And actually not drop an egg. It'll try again later to O and go thru all the signs again
> Opks only tell you that you have an LH surge. It doesnt confirm you O. BBT is the only thing you can do at home to confirm it happened
> 
> Oh Okay. I want to temp but the only problem is that I do not wake up at the same time everyday. This actually makes sense though because every month since I have started to use opk's I get a positive around the 20th for a few days then I get positives again around the 27th but because I don't temp and don't know when I really ovulate I just treat each positive opk like I usually would and bd the day of the positive and the next two days after.Click to expand...
> 
> How different are your waking times? Honestly, it depends on the person, but in my case the differnce in time doesn't seem to affect my temps too much. I do know some people it makes a big difference in. Either way, I actually set an alarm on my phone or fitbit to go off on the weekends at 5am (the time I wake up during the week for work) and I temp (takes literally 1 minute) and then go back to sleep. It doesn't work for everyone, but I like to know that I for sure Ovulated.
> 
> If you haven't had an AF for several months, but are getting +OPKs is it possible that your body is gearing up to O over and over again but isn't actually ovulating? I thought that if you did O then you absolutely would have to have an AF within so many days if you didn't conceive because your body has to shed that somehow.Click to expand...
> 
> They are pretty different, it depends on what times that I work, or what time DH works because if he works earlier than I do then when his alarm goes off I wake up to it but go back to sleep. But sometimes I don't go to work till later in the afternoon so I get as much sleep as I can. I guess if I really needed to then yes I could set an alarm for a certain time each day and take my temp then go back to sleep.
> 
> I though that was the case too but my doctor's have confirmed that I am ovulating and fertile. Plus it is still possible to ovulate without having AF and not conceiving. My friend is pregnant without having AF for months, so is my sister in
> law.Click to expand...



How are they confirming O?
And it sounds like your friend probably has super long cycles because if you dont concieve you can pretty much bank on AF unless there are hormonal issues


----------



## drjo718

Cross-posting. Sorry if you see this more than once. 
after 16 months of trying, multiple medications and vitamins every month, 2 procedures and a surgery...I think I may have a bfp. This is 3rd urine of the day. I tested on a whim. I think I'm 9/10 dpo. I use opks and temp. Someone tell me I'm not seeing things.


----------



## Kuji

Looks like a clear bfp to me! :D Congrats drjo!


----------



## linz85

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 891205
> 
> Cross-posting. Sorry if you see this more than once.
> after 16 months of trying, multiple medications and vitamins every month, 2 procedures and a surgery...I think I may have a bfp. This is 3rd urine of the day. I tested on a whim. I think I'm 9/10 dpo. I use opks and temp. Someone tell me I'm not seeing things.

I see a line! Looks like a defo BFP!!!! Congrats :D:D:happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Thats def a line. Not even a faint one


----------



## MiraclesHappn

:bfp:!! No doubt! That's so amazing after all you've been through! Biggest congrats and best wishes to you!


----------



## Angel5000

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 891205
> 
> Cross-posting. Sorry if you see this more than once.
> after 16 months of trying, multiple medications and vitamins every month, 2 procedures and a surgery...I think I may have a bfp. This is 3rd urine of the day. I tested on a whim. I think I'm 9/10 dpo. I use opks and temp. Someone tell me I'm not seeing things.

Looks positive to me!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## drjo718

No denying this! :)


----------



## Powell130

:happydance:


----------



## krissie328

drjo718 said:


> No denying this! :)
> View attachment 891265

Congrats!


----------



## Angel5000

So, weird thing. I've had EWcm for a couple days now. Yesterday it was EW consistency but a milky/creamy color. Looked like creamy but stretched and felt like EW. This afternoon when I checked it was creamy. No EW. 

There's no way I O'd yet, my OPKs are definitely negative and I have had no temp shift, unless it shifts tomorrow (indicating an O today). I took 3 OPKs today just to be sure (and I'm usually not an obsessive OPK girl, I rarely use more than one a day except when I'm getting close +OPK on the ICs, and then I use one IC and one Digi just to be sure). 

Today is CD13. Last cycle my O was CD16. Previous cycles were all around CD26. Is it possible to get EW early in the cycle and then it come back?

I am taking EPO. Plan to stop once I get +OPK or temp shifts. Just a little confused atm. :wacko:



drjo718 said:


> No denying this! :)
> View attachment 891265

Congrats!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Raine96

I though that was the case too but my doctor's have confirmed that I am ovulating and fertile. Plus it is still possible to ovulate without having AF and not conceiving. My friend is pregnant without having AF for months, so is my sister in
law.[/QUOTE]



How are they confirming O?
And it sounds like your friend probably has super long cycles because if you dont concieve you can pretty much bank on AF unless there are hormonal issues[/QUOTE]

We have done multiple tests mostly blood work, ultrasounds, pap smears, and pelvic exams.


----------



## Unexpected212

CD3...such a painful period :(

All I'm doing different this cycle is taking B6 to try and move my ovulation up a bit 

Got some more OPK's :)

I've changed the title but obviously there are more to test in August yet that are still welcome.

I'm going to keep it going till we get out BFP's!!

Congrats Drjo!!!! Awesome news

If i've missed anyones bfp on the list let me know xx


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Sorry for a lengthy post!

So....only a slight temp rise from yesterday, I was not liking how my temps were dipping but at least it went up a tad. I had a strange thing happen......anyone remember when my dd made a few comments about her "baby brother" in my tummy? Well I cant remember if I mentioned I also had a vivid dream about birthing a baby boy right around that same time frame that she said that. These things happened before I O'd. Well, OH and I were not getting along yesterday and I was almost telling him to just get out and leave me alone (I was quite angry) when he said "but your pregnant with my son" and it caught me off guard. I was like what?? And he said he had a vivid dream about it. So he was either saying it to butter me up or he actually had a dream about it which is just soooo weird! Otherwise, I did have vivid dream last night but about random stuff, also seems im breaking out and I just feel tired, not super exhausted, but more so than my normal. Also, last night and the night before I actually slept a solid 5+ hours before I temped, which never happens! I always wake. So im feeling different this cycle, no sore bbs or nausea....not really any other symptoms at all. Trying to hold out hope but I just feel like its still not my cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

done another opk I think my positive was yesterday look a bit lighter today cd15 is top cd16 witch I am today is bottom hope your all well girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







cd 15 top cd 16 bottom.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Sorry for a lengthy post!
> 
> So....only a slight temp rise from yesterday, I was not liking how my temps were dipping but at least it went up a tad. I had a strange thing happen......anyone remember when my dd made a few comments about her "baby brother" in my tummy? Well I cant remember if I mentioned I also had a vivid dream about birthing a baby boy right around that same time frame that she said that. These things happened before I O'd. Well, OH and I were not getting along yesterday and I was almost telling him to just get out and leave me alone (I was quite angry) when he said "but your pregnant with my son" and it caught me off guard. I was like what?? And he said he had a vivid dream about it. So he was either saying it to butter me up or he actually had a dream about it which is just soooo weird! Otherwise, I did have vivid dream last night but about random stuff, also seems im breaking out and I just feel tired, not super exhausted, but more so than my normal. Also, last night and the night before I actually slept a solid 5+ hours before I temped, which never happens! I always wake. So im feeling different this cycle, no sore bbs or nausea....not really any other symptoms at all. Trying to hold out hope but I just feel like its still not my cycle.

Your temps are still well above the coverline hun no need to worry


----------



## gina236

4 days late today. Just started spotting :cry: looks like I'm out. Trying to hold it together at work but I was so sure this month was it. Wishing I never started trying. :cry:


----------



## mrscletus

gina236 said:


> 4 days late today. Just started spotting :cry: looks like I'm out. Trying to hold it together at work but I was so sure this month was it. Wishing I never started trying. :cry:

Is it just spotting or full on AF? You are not out until AF shows... FX for you!!


----------



## gina236

Just spotting right now but starting to cramp. I know it's over.. it will be full on af by tomorrow


----------



## Angel5000

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Sorry for a lengthy post!
> 
> So....only a slight temp rise from yesterday, I was not liking how my temps were dipping but at least it went up a tad. I had a strange thing happen......anyone remember when my dd made a few comments about her "baby brother" in my tummy? Well I cant remember if I mentioned I also had a vivid dream about birthing a baby boy right around that same time frame that she said that. These things happened before I O'd. Well, OH and I were not getting along yesterday and I was almost telling him to just get out and leave me alone (I was quite angry) when he said "but your pregnant with my son" and it caught me off guard. I was like what?? And he said he had a vivid dream about it. So he was either saying it to butter me up or he actually had a dream about it which is just soooo weird! Otherwise, I did have vivid dream last night but about random stuff, also seems im breaking out and I just feel tired, not super exhausted, but more so than my normal. Also, last night and the night before I actually slept a solid 5+ hours before I temped, which never happens! I always wake. So im feeling different this cycle, no sore bbs or nausea....not really any other symptoms at all. Trying to hold out hope but I just feel like its still not my cycle.

Your temps are going to jump around a bit, as long as they stay above the cover, that's what matters. I've seen some get a BFP with their temps dropping down to the cover line and going back up again a day or two later too. So don't let the temps scare you. Its all about the overall pattern, not the individual temps. :)

Those dreams are crazy though! Maybe it's a sign. If you believe in that kind of thing. :hugs:





gina236 said:


> Just spotting right now but starting to cramp. I know it's over.. it will be full on af by tomorrow

:hugs: I want to be optimistic and say it's not over til AF fully shows, but I also understand when you know your body and you know what's coming. :hugs: Don't give up hope. You'll try again next month.


----------



## Angel5000

Unexpected212 said:


> CD3...such a painful period :(
> 
> All I'm doing different this cycle is taking B6 to try and move my ovulation up a bit
> 
> Got some more OPK's :)
> 
> I've changed the title but obviously there are more to test in August yet that are still welcome.
> 
> I'm going to keep it going till we get out BFP's!!
> 
> Congrats Drjo!!!! Awesome news
> 
> If i've missed anyones bfp on the list let me know xx

Can you add me to the list? Not BFP, just on the list in general. :) I didn't see my name.


----------



## caz & bob

gina236 said:


> Just spotting right now but starting to cramp. I know it's over.. it will be full on af by tomorrow

I spotted and cramped like mad when I got my bfp with my dd hun xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Angel5000 said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> CD3...such a painful period :(
> 
> All I'm doing different this cycle is taking B6 to try and move my ovulation up a bit
> 
> Got some more OPK's :)
> 
> I've changed the title but obviously there are more to test in August yet that are still welcome.
> 
> I'm going to keep it going till we get out BFP's!!
> 
> Congrats Drjo!!!! Awesome news
> 
> If i've missed anyones bfp on the list let me know xx
> 
> Can you add me to the list? Not BFP, just on the list in general. :) I didn't see my name.Click to expand...

Of course! Sorry x


----------



## Unexpected212

caz & bob said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> Just spotting right now but starting to cramp. I know it's over.. it will be full on af by tomorrow
> 
> I spotted and cramped like mad when I got my bfp with my dd hun xxClick to expand...

me too! I had a bit of bleeding and cramping with my DD

fingers crossed AF stays away


----------



## Angel5000

No problem. :) I sort of slipped in awhile back and never really confirmed I was on the list.


----------



## EverythingXd

Count me in for September! :thumbup: I'm CD10 and not holding out too much hope this cycle because I think I have another uterine infection :( I am on antibiotics and still have 2 or 3 days of tablets to take, so not sure if I should BD yet or not... we are right this moment in the airport waiting to board our flight for a romantic break away in Italy.

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone who is yet to get their BFP, and hope those who have theirs are nice and sticky :dust: Will catch up with the posts when I get back x


----------



## gina236

Thanks girls :hugs: but I'm pretty sure it's over for this month. Cramping real bad and now enough of a flow to need a tampon. :( just going to focus on training like crazy for my tough mudder and pick up again in october.


----------



## Aayla

11DPO. Test was a BFN. I thought I saw a flash of a line but I couldn't see it again. :( So I called my doc and now I am waiting for someone to call me back so I can get a blood test done. The POAS thing is driving me bonkers. If I can get the form today I will be doing it tomorrow. 
FF has 2 different dates for testing. One is on Friday and that would put me at a 31 day cycle (the average of the last 2) and one is on Sept 1 which is a 35 day cycle (my last cycle). My last cycle had an 18 day lp so I am wondering if 11 dpo is way earlier compared to someone with a 14 day lp.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> 11DPO. Test was a BFN. I thought I saw a flash of a line but I couldn't see it again. :( So I called my doc and now I am waiting for someone to call me back so I can get a blood test done. The POAS thing is driving me bonkers. If I can get the form today I will be doing it tomorrow.
> FF has 2 different dates for testing. One is on Friday and that would put me at a 31 day cycle (the average of the last 2) and one is on Sept 1 which is a 35 day cycle (my last cycle). My last cycle had an 18 day lp so I am wondering if 11 dpo is way earlier compared to someone with a 14 day lp.

18 day LP sounds kind of long. How long were your previous LPs? Or is this only your second month trying? 

Either way 11 DPO could be too early, but hopefully you can get an answer on a blood test!


----------



## sequeena

AF arrived yesterday. 31 day cycle. Good luck everyone x


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO. Test was a BFN. I thought I saw a flash of a line but I couldn't see it again. :( So I called my doc and now I am waiting for someone to call me back so I can get a blood test done. The POAS thing is driving me bonkers. If I can get the form today I will be doing it tomorrow.
> FF has 2 different dates for testing. One is on Friday and that would put me at a 31 day cycle (the average of the last 2) and one is on Sept 1 which is a 35 day cycle (my last cycle). My last cycle had an 18 day lp so I am wondering if 11 dpo is way earlier compared to someone with a 14 day lp.
> 
> 18 day LP sounds kind of long. How long were your previous LPs? Or is this only your second month trying?
> 
> Either way 11 DPO could be too early, but hopefully you can get an answer on a blood test!Click to expand...


I've never had one before. my first cycle on femara was anovulatory. My second cycle (after we increased the dose) was 35 days and had an 18 day lp. So this cycle is only my second cycle ovulating. So no idea what it's going to do. It is kind of a wait and see. If it's a typical 14 day then I will have a 31 day cycle so af would be due on Friday, only 4 days away. But if it goes with last cycle then it's not due for another 7 days. 

and now I just remember that I am going out of town both Tuesday and Wednesday so I won't be able to get to do a blood test until Thursday. lol Oh well. At least in both places I will have no service and won't be online obsessing over it and I will be away from my previous tests so I won't be looking at them all the time.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO. Test was a BFN. I thought I saw a flash of a line but I couldn't see it again. :( So I called my doc and now I am waiting for someone to call me back so I can get a blood test done. The POAS thing is driving me bonkers. If I can get the form today I will be doing it tomorrow.
> FF has 2 different dates for testing. One is on Friday and that would put me at a 31 day cycle (the average of the last 2) and one is on Sept 1 which is a 35 day cycle (my last cycle). My last cycle had an 18 day lp so I am wondering if 11 dpo is way earlier compared to someone with a 14 day lp.
> 
> 18 day LP sounds kind of long. How long were your previous LPs? Or is this only your second month trying?
> 
> Either way 11 DPO could be too early, but hopefully you can get an answer on a blood test!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had one before. my first cycle on femara was anovulatory. My second cycle (after we increased the dose) was 35 days and had an 18 day lp. So this cycle is only my second cycle ovulating. So no idea what it's going to do. It is kind of a wait and see. If it's a typical 14 day then I will have a 31 day cycle so af would be due on Friday, only 4 days away. But if it goes with last cycle then it's not due for another 7 days.
> 
> and now I just remember that I am going out of town both Tuesday and Wednesday so I won't be able to get to do a blood test until Thursday. lol Oh well. At least in both places I will have no service and won't be online obsessing over it and I will be away from my previous tests so I won't be looking at them all the time.Click to expand...

Oh that's difficult not having much to compare it to. But much better than not ovulating I suppose. :) 

Good luck with everything, and it'll probably be good for you to get away from the internet and tests. I'm looking forward to school starting again so I can focus on my students adn stop obsessing over TTC. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join? Five days ago I got the most beautiful BFP, but it's been slow progress the last few days and despite getting a digital 1-2 weeks just yesterday, this pregnancy wasn't meant to be and I woke up to heavy bleeding today and a digital telling me I'm "not pregnant". Very sad, but was expecting it with the slow tests.

So onto the next cycle, cycle number 4! I have just given up breastfeeding and will be taking soy isoflavones like I did the cycle we conceived our daughter, so I'm hoping that will mean good luck for us. I start tomorrow and even though I feel so very sad right now, it's making me feel hopeful that this cycle we'll get our sticky baby. It seems a lot of women get pregnant the cycle after a chemical.

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and babydust to all those waiting to test. I'm hoping the soy will make me ovulate early like it did last time, as otherwise I'll be waiting till CD25. If I ovulate 5th of September (like I'm hoping - it's the day soy made me ovulate last time CD13) then I'll be testing around the 17th.


----------



## Aayla

My hubby and I have talked about it and I have enough pills for one my round. I gained a lot of weight recently putting me way above what my doc wanted. The only reason I got to do femara was because she went on maternity leave (ironic I know) and I got placed with someone else. Now she is back and I'm not sure if she will allow me to do another round. So if this round and next don't take then I am taking a break for the rest of the year and will be back at it in January. This way I can truly focus on giving it my all with working out and not be so afraid I'm going to cause a miscarriage. 
I'm still trying now to lose some weight with the focus being mainly on food with a little bit of working out. I've lost 3.5lb since last wednesday so I am on the right track. 
But my obsession of TTC has me bonkers. Where I used to be on facebook all the time, now I am on here. lol


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> My hubby and I have talked about it and I have enough pills for one my round. I gained a lot of weight recently putting me way above what my doc wanted. The only reason I got to do femara was because she went on maternity leave (ironic I know) and I got placed with someone else. Now she is back and I'm not sure if she will allow me to do another round. So if this round and next don't take then I am taking a break for the rest of the year and will be back at it in January. This way I can truly focus on giving it my all with working out and not be so afraid I'm going to cause a miscarriage.
> I'm still trying now to lose some weight with the focus being mainly on food with a little bit of working out. I've lost 3.5lb since last wednesday so I am on the right track.
> But my obsession of TTC has me bonkers. Where I used to be on facebook all the time, now I am on here. lol

I'm in a similar place, except without the femara. If I don't conceive this cycle, I'm going to take a break until January because of work but I'm also focusing on working out, exercise, eating right and losing weight. Last school year I gained 17 lbs, which is insane for me, (especially at my 5'2" frame) and I desperately want to lose some weight. 

Regarding Working Out: My doctor, and a couple friends who are nurses, have all said that you can continue to work out without worrying about causing a miscarriage. In fact, as long as you were doing it before you were pregnant, you can continue to do it through 1st trimester no problem. After 1st trimester they say to be careful because of balance issues for you. My dr even said that ab workouts before conception and into/through 1st trimester are good (despite the people saying no to do them while TTC) because they strengthen your muscles for carrying. 

Because of that, I've been working out pretty seriously the last 6 weeks. I decided that once school let out for the summer I Would pick up a workout routine and do it. And if I got pregnant at least I was already working out, and then I would just do what my body allowed. There is some small concern from DH that my exercise might cause miscarriage but, until you get a BFP it isn't a worry - it's not like working out is going to cause a miscarriage before implantation (it will not) nor will it "shake it loose" at implantation. 

Just my thoughts. I don't want people to think they have to stop working out or avoid exercising and being healthy to get pregnant. My doctor was really distraught by the misconception that is out there and wanted to make it very clear he wanted me to continue to exercise because he was concerned by my weight gain.


----------



## krissie328

Well you ladies can join me if you do not get pregnant. (But seriously fx this is your cycle!) I am going on a ttc break until February when I plan to do my first round of femara. If that fails then I will wait until May and probably do three rounds. If those don't take then I will be on to an RE for further evaluation. 

I was using Clomid this cycle. I have had no ovulation and I am not CD 28. We are no longer trying for this cycle. I developed a cyst on my left ovary. So I am going to be on birth control for at least September.


----------



## linz85

Angel5000 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> My hubby and I have talked about it and I have enough pills for one my round. I gained a lot of weight recently putting me way above what my doc wanted. The only reason I got to do femara was because she went on maternity leave (ironic I know) and I got placed with someone else. Now she is back and I'm not sure if she will allow me to do another round. So if this round and next don't take then I am taking a break for the rest of the year and will be back at it in January. This way I can truly focus on giving it my all with working out and not be so afraid I'm going to cause a miscarriage.
> I'm still trying now to lose some weight with the focus being mainly on food with a little bit of working out. I've lost 3.5lb since last wednesday so I am on the right track.
> But my obsession of TTC has me bonkers. Where I used to be on facebook all the time, now I am on here. lol
> 
> I'm in a similar place, except without the femara. If I don't conceive this cycle, I'm going to take a break until January because of work but I'm also focusing on working out, exercise, eating right and losing weight. Last school year I gained 17 lbs, which is insane for me, (especially at my 5'2" frame) and I desperately want to lose some weight.
> 
> Regarding Working Out: My doctor, and a couple friends who are nurses, have all said that you can continue to work out without worrying about causing a miscarriage. In fact, as long as you were doing it before you were pregnant, you can continue to do it through 1st trimester no problem. After 1st trimester they say to be careful because of balance issues for you. My dr even said that ab workouts before conception and into/through 1st trimester are good (despite the people saying no to do them while TTC) because they strengthen your muscles for carrying.
> 
> Because of that, I've been working out pretty seriously the last 6 weeks. I decided that once school let out for the summer I Would pick up a workout routine and do it. And if I got pregnant at least I was already working out, and then I would just do what my body allowed. There is some small concern from DH that my exercise might cause miscarriage but, until you get a BFP it isn't a worry - it's not like working out is going to cause a miscarriage before implantation (it will not) nor will it "shake it loose" at implantation.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I don't want people to think they have to stop working out or avoid exercising and being healthy to get pregnant. My doctor was really distraught by the misconception that is out there and wanted to make it very clear he wanted me to continue to exercise because he was concerned by my weight gain.Click to expand...


Thank you for this! Makes me feel so much better about going to the gym :D x


----------



## Angel5000

*linz* - Glad I made you feel better! :) I was worried but I have a couple nurse friends who reassured me, my cousin is a nurse practitioner and my doctor. So between all of them, I feel secure in working out :)


----------



## Aayla

Going to get a workout in today. Or rather another one. Did a lot of walking today but it was pretty casual. But I am also feeling exhausted lately. One day I had 2 naps!


----------



## gina236

I just got back from a 2 mile run with my dog. Ended up being an arm workout too having to drag him along. Haha. He's lazier than me if that's possible.


----------



## Unexpected212

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join? Five days ago I got the most beautiful BFP, but it's been slow progress the last few days and despite getting a digital 1-2 weeks just yesterday, this pregnancy wasn't meant to be and I woke up to heavy bleeding today and a digital telling me I'm "not pregnant". Very sad, but was expecting it with the slow tests.
> 
> So onto the next cycle, cycle number 4! I have just given up breastfeeding and will be taking soy isoflavones like I did the cycle we conceived our daughter, so I'm hoping that will mean good luck for us. I start tomorrow and even though I feel so very sad right now, it's making me feel hopeful that this cycle we'll get our sticky baby. It seems a lot of women get pregnant the cycle after a chemical.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs so far and babydust to all those waiting to test. I'm hoping the soy will make me ovulate early like it did last time, as otherwise I'll be waiting till CD25. If I ovulate 5th of September (like I'm hoping - it's the day soy made me ovulate last time CD13) then I'll be testing around the 17th.

So sorry to hear that :(

Sending baby dust for this cycle xxx


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

not liking my temps post O. Yes they are above the cover line but they aren't rising which is what I wanna see! Just feeling out. Just want the next week to go by so I can start another cycle. I hate Oing late and having to wait longer. But it seems that's my normal o time, cd 19-20.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

With you being 9dpo there is a good chance implantation would not have happened yet which is when you would see a temp rise. Mine dipped pretty close to cover at 9dpo then rose a lot the next day and has stayed high ever since. Give it another day or two! When is af due for you?


----------



## Powell130

What Miracles said. 9DPO is the most common implant day!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I have also heard 9 dpo is the most common. But I'm wondering why my temps have been decreasing for days. Af is due Saturday. Fx I
Implant and temps rise. Otherwise onto next cycle soon


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Also slept like crap last night! But that usually would show higher temps, not lower. My body is weird!


----------



## Powell130

Its statistically the most common day. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php
FF tells you if your temps stay elevated after O, for so many days that there is a chance you concieved....it doesn't say 'if they RISE' they say 'stay elevated' ... Which yours are! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I guess if I tell myself Im out then I dont feel as disappointed when af shows. Defense mechanism! But I need to be positive! Baby dust! to myself! Lol
:dust:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I just checked my cerivx and definitely have ewcm. Very weird. A few days after O, cm was stretchy, thick, with a yellow tint to it but now it is straight up ewcm, no doubt about it. I did not have this last cycle! This cycle is so different. Fx its a good sign


----------



## Powell130

Sounds promising!!


----------



## Aayla

12DPO. Caved and took a test. lol I swear I saw a line before the time was up but I couldn't capture it in a picture and now it's elusive. I got so excited I almost woke up my hubby. But now it looks white and I can't really see much. :( My temps have been going down the last few days and my cm is acting like it does a week to a few days before af is to show. But she could still be 6 days away. Or 2. Not sure. I'm feeling out but I still have up to a week to go. This will be the longest week ever. For me it seems it is nearly the 3 week wait.


----------



## caz & bob

hope your all well girls just got back from uniform shopping just chilling eating tea when tea is settled going to do a 30 minute run then chill for the night xxx


----------



## Angel5000

Good morning ladies! I got my lab results this morning. I've yet to hear from my doctor, but Quest (the lab) has an option to put my labs available online so I got an email this morning they were available. My thyroid levels appear to be normal. Though, my doctor only tested 2 of the numbers (TSH and free T4), even though a lot of people (non-doctors) strongly suggest testing all 5 of the thyroid numbers. My Vitamin D test did come back low. My numbers were 26, where normal is 30-100. So low, but not deficient. However, I DO take a multivitamin that has 200IU of VitD a day, and even though I did not take my vitamins the day of or the day before the test, VitD is not water soluble, but fat soluble, and is stored in the body. So I suspect that if I was not taking my vitamins then I would be deficient. And considering this is summer time, I worry about what that level will be mid-winter here in the Pacific North West! This is my first year here and the winters here are a lot more rainy/cloudy/NOT SUNNY than Texas was!

Hopefully doctor will call sometime today/tomorrow with the results and interpretations, then I can tell him my multi has VitD (which I don't think most multi's normally do) and see about getting maybe prescription VitD supplement or a recommendation for an OTC amount. Depending on the insurance, I think the prescription might be cheaper than the OTC pills. 


*nursemommy* I do the same thing, tell myself I'm out as a defense mechanism. That EWcm so late after O is definitely new, never had that before. Hoping it's a good sign! FX.


*Aayla* Oh! Keep positive! I'm really hoping that this is your month! FX. :) 
PS: I'm really curious about your username. Where/how did you come up with it?


----------



## AngelOb

Hi ladies, haven't been on here for a bit but I'm cd6 so getting closer now. When is a good day to start using opks? I heard around cd9 or 10. This is my first cycle I'll be using them. Hoping for that Sept bfp testing again around the 17th.


----------



## caz & bob

well girls don't no what s going on her done another opk today and look weird cd 15 cd 16 cd17 witch is today what do u girls think xx
 



Attached Files:







cde 15 cd 16 cd 17.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Angel5000

I think I'm going to O very soon!! I decided to do a mid-morning OPK since this is my last day before work and, well, it's the last day I CAN if I want to. I used my Wondfo's and it looks positive or very close. I wasn't thinking it would be, since yesterday was so light in comparison, so I didn't use the Digi before I emptied the cup! I'll test again this afternoon with a 3-4hr hold and do the digi then. 

EDIT: I think I figured out the picture thing. I didn't see the attachment option before. I added my pic as an attachment at the bottom. 

On a side note: My CM is still not quite what I want. It's more like EW today than the last two days but not as stretchy as earlier in the cycle and not all clear. I'm a little worried. Taking some extra EPO today to see if I can boost it (not sure if it works that fast) and I hear drinking grapefruit juice helps? Of course I doubt it'll work same day but I can try. :winkwink:

We DTD day before yesterday, and 2 days before that. Was planning tonight but DH just told me that he has to work late so he won't even be home from work until almost 9pm. A 15 hour day is going to be a hard day to convince him to BD. We'll see. If I get a smiley face this afternoon we'll make it happen. If I don't then I'll make sure we BD tomorrow. 




AngelOb said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on here for a bit but I'm cd6 so getting closer now. When is a good day to start using opks? I heard around cd9 or 10. This is my first cycle I'll be using them. Hoping for that Sept bfp testing again around the 17th.

AngelOb - it depends on the length of your cycle and the day you usually Ovulate. The insert in your OPK box/bag should tell you what day to start testing based on your cycle length. I usually start around CD10. I used to have a 34-40 day cycle and I would O around CD26 but the one month I decided to wait to use OPKs until closer to the 20th I decided to use Vitex, didn't think it would work as well as it did, and ended up with only a 26 day cycle and ended up missing O completely. So now I always start using them around CD10, just in case.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0348.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

caz & bob said:


> well girls don't no what s going on her done another opk today and look weird cd 15 cd 16 cd17 witch is today what do u girls think xx

Looks like the top one might have been positive. Maybe. They all look very close. But I can't really zoom in close enough to tell.


----------



## caz & bob

are u on phone pc or laptop xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes I say top to cd15 just weird yesterdays was faint and todays look dark to xx


----------



## Angel5000

caz & bob said:


> yes I say top to cd15 just weird yesterdays was faint and todays look dark to xx

Today's is darker than yesterdays but today's control is darker too. So you have to look at them in comparison that way. Maybe your surge just isn't leaving quickly? :)


I figured out how to post a pic as an attachment. I'm on laptop right now. I don't use my phone because I haven't figured out an easy way to use the forums on phone. Is there an app or mobile version? I keep going to the full version and it really sucks on a phone for me.


----------



## caz & bob

right what I do its edit the picture and resize I just put 50 in and save the picture to desktop then it should work that way hun xx


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies hope you all are doing well. Congrats on the BFPs.
I took a test today even though I'm only 5 dpo and people are confusing me, most of them are saying they see a super faint line so figured I would post it here to see what you guys think.
I'm sorry for those who got af:hugs: sending lots of dust for next cycle<3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Abii

Here's another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Angel5000

Abii said:


> Here's another pic

Abii - I can't see anything. :( Doesn't mean it isn't a BFP, but on my computer I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Feeling a tad crampy....at 9 dpo I hope its implantation and af doesn't show up super early!


----------



## Angel5000

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Feeling a tad crampy....at 9 dpo I hope its implantation and af doesn't show up super early!

Since LP is generally the same for most women every cycle (even tho the beginning of the cycle can change) I would take this as a good sign. :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Angel5000 said:
 

> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a tad crampy....at 9 dpo I hope its implantation and af doesn't show up super early!
> 
> Since LP is generally the same for most women every cycle (even tho the beginning of the cycle can change) I would take this as a good sign. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Its only cycle 2 off bcp but I know how lp is usually the same. Also have been having lower/decreasing temps and ive heard estrogen can increase during implantation, which can cause a temp drop too...I over analyze, I just need to sit back and relax because theres nothing I can do now, dtd now gotta sit back and hope the spermies and egg did what they are suppose to!


----------



## Angel5000

(sorry for crosspost. I'm in a few threads)

Just did my evening OPK! I got +OPK! :thumbup: :happydance:

First pic is the most recent Wondfo (IC) OPK, placed underneath the others on the paper (directly below this mornings). If I was analyzing myself I wouldn't be 100% sure if it was 100% positive or not. BUT Second pic is the Digi, which gave me a smiley face. Woot! I am at +OPK. 

And that is exactly why I use a digi on the days that my ICs start to look positive. 

.... of all the day for DH to be working late! Originally he said that he won't be home until almost 9pm. BUT he just texted me that he's on his way home! Woot! :)

Right now we have no reason to believe that either of us has any fertility issues, so should we go ahead and BD today, and the next two days just to be sure (as SMEP recommends), or is it better to do the day after the +OPK (as my doctor suggested) just in case there is a delay in O and in case there is a low sperm count (which, again, we have no reason to believe at the moment)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0353.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0356.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetmama26

https://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v603/Sexybabe20/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150825_222048.jpg~320x480

I got my BFP today! It's so faint I had to invert it but omg I'm just hoping it's a sticky, after 15 months I'm praying for a rainbow


----------



## AngelOb

Sweetmama that looks awsome! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Angel5000

Sweetmama26 said:


> https://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v603/Sexybabe20/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150825_222048.jpg~320x480
> 
> I got my BFP today! It's so faint I had to invert it but omg I'm just hoping it's a sticky, after 15 months I'm praying for a rainbow

Yay!!! :happydance: how do you invert it, btw? I was trying to figure out how to do it and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Angel5000 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> https://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v603/Sexybabe20/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150825_222048.jpg~320x480
> 
> I got my BFP today! It's so faint I had to invert it but omg I'm just hoping it's a sticky, after 15 months I'm praying for a rainbow
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance: how do you invert it, btw? I was trying to figure out how to do it and couldn't figure it out.Click to expand...

My phone has an app called photo editor and in there there's an effect option and you can choose a bunch and one of them is invert


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Sweetmama! I'm going to have to look into that. I've wanted to be able to invert for awhile but wasn't sure how to do it


----------



## Powell130

Angel5000 said:


> (sorry for crosspost. I'm in a few threads)
> 
> Just did my evening OPK! I got +OPK! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> First pic is the most recent Wondfo (IC) OPK, placed underneath the others on the paper (directly below this mornings). If I was analyzing myself I wouldn't be 100% sure if it was 100% positive or not. BUT Second pic is the Digi, which gave me a smiley face. Woot! I am at +OPK.
> 
> And that is exactly why I use a digi on the days that my ICs start to look positive.
> 
> .... of all the day for DH to be working late! Originally he said that he won't be home until almost 9pm. BUT he just texted me that he's on his way home! Woot! :)
> 
> Right now we have no reason to believe that either of us has any fertility issues, so should we go ahead and BD today, and the next two days just to be sure (as SMEP recommends), or is it better to do the day after the +OPK (as my doctor suggested) just in case there is a delay in O and in case there is a low sperm count (which, again, we have no reason to believe at the moment)


I would do SMEP


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> https://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v603/Sexybabe20/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150825_222048.jpg~320x480
> 
> I got my BFP today! It's so faint I had to invert it but omg I'm just hoping it's a sticky, after 15 months I'm praying for a rainbow

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Powell. That's what I was thinking would be the best course of action.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats sweetmama!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> *Aayla* Oh! Keep positive! I'm really hoping that this is your month! FX. :)
> PS: I'm really curious about your username. Where/how did you come up with it?

Trying to keep positive. I had a wonderful day today with my best friend where we unplugged and walked around this old town and checked out an old rail line that is made into a trail. Got some great pics and some nature time. It really refreshed me. 

Aayla is part of my Wiccan name (a new name we choose when we initiate into the craft) so I tend to use it as a username. My name comes from the Earth's Children book Series. Clan of the Cave Bear is the one most people know. The main character is named Ayla. But despite the fact the book is a favorite of mine I always misspelled it Aayla. I chose her name because of her strength.


----------



## Kuji

Powell130 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> (sorry for crosspost. I'm in a few threads)
> 
> Just did my evening OPK! I got +OPK! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> First pic is the most recent Wondfo (IC) OPK, placed underneath the others on the paper (directly below this mornings). If I was analyzing myself I wouldn't be 100% sure if it was 100% positive or not. BUT Second pic is the Digi, which gave me a smiley face. Woot! I am at +OPK.
> 
> And that is exactly why I use a digi on the days that my ICs start to look positive.
> 
> .... of all the day for DH to be working late! Originally he said that he won't be home until almost 9pm. BUT he just texted me that he's on his way home! Woot! :)
> 
> Right now we have no reason to believe that either of us has any fertility issues, so should we go ahead and BD today, and the next two days just to be sure (as SMEP recommends), or is it better to do the day after the +OPK (as my doctor suggested) just in case there is a delay in O and in case there is a low sperm count (which, again, we have no reason to believe at the moment)
> 
> 
> I would do SMEPClick to expand...

As Powell said, do SMEP. I got my bfp during my first cycle trying SMEP. (Last three cycles I would only get bfn and was trying on my own)

So I truly believe it works! :haha:


----------



## Aayla

has anyone got evaps on the old flat FRERs? particularly a day or 2 later after they are dry?


----------



## Aayla

Ok I just saw THE coolest site. So I wanted to see if I could find a site that would give me some prediction of when a test would be positive based on possible implantation day etc etc. So I put in all my info of my cycle. I did an average cycle of my longest which was the only one that had an O. According to this it can show on what date the hcg doubled (in both 48 and 72 hours). If I implanted on 6DPO (which I had a dip on that day and a very big rise on 7dpo) then I wouldn't double enough to have a test go positive, even a FRER until this Saturday! (based on 48 hour doubling and start at 1 mIU/L). If I started at 2 mIU/L I still wouldn't get enough until Thursday! So I am probably going to use my dollar store tomorrow lol but save my last FRER until this weekend. hopefully lol

oh and here is the link to the website

https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Yay for a small temp rise today! And cramping has stopped. Really hoping a bean stuck yesterday fx but not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Powell130

Aayla said:


> Ok I just saw THE coolest site. So I wanted to see if I could find a site that would give me some prediction of when a test would be positive based on possible implantation day etc etc. So I put in all my info of my cycle. I did an average cycle of my longest which was the only one that had an O. According to this it can show on what date the hcg doubled (in both 48 and 72 hours). If I implanted on 6DPO (which I had a dip on that day and a very big rise on 7dpo) then I wouldn't double enough to have a test go positive, even a FRER until this Saturday! (based on 48 hour doubling and start at 1 mIU/L). If I started at 2 mIU/L I still wouldn't get enough until Thursday! So I am probably going to use my dollar store tomorrow lol but save my last FRER until this weekend. hopefully lol
> 
> oh and here is the link to the website
> 
> https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php

I used that lol I love calculators haha


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Yay for a small temp rise today! And cramping has stopped. Really hoping a bean stuck yesterday fx but not getting my hopes up!

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks the advice ladies. SMEP it is! We BD last night and hoping to get in today and tomorrow. I'm so excited to be so close to TWW. At least this time I'm back to work so I'll keep busy the next couple weeks!

This morning I had a big jump of 0.4 in my temp. I'm not above my coverline yet but it was a leap. Hoping to get CH in another couple days. 

Weird thing: last during while DTD I felt a sharp pain in my left abdomen, somewhere between the left hip bone and my belly button. Since we were in the middle of sex i Couldn't really stop and "examine" the pain and didn't really spend a lot of time processing it, but it was odd. I don't usually get O signs but because I'm aware I'm about to O I did notice. I'm not sure if it was O or just a random pain. It was definitely not a pain I have had before. Today I woke up and my lower abdomen feels crampy. Very weird because I never feel crampy except at AF. 

None of these are normal for me, but being only a few months of bcp I'm constantly still finding new things that my body is doing. Not sure if it's all in my head because I know I'm at O time or if there really is something going on. 





Aayla said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> *Aayla* Oh! Keep positive! I'm really hoping that this is your month! FX. :)
> PS: I'm really curious about your username. Where/how did you come up with it?
> 
> Trying to keep positive. I had a wonderful day today with my best friend where we unplugged and walked around this old town and checked out an old rail line that is made into a trail. Got some great pics and some nature time. It really refreshed me.
> 
> Aayla is part of my Wiccan name (a new name we choose when we initiate into the craft) so I tend to use it as a username. My name comes from the Earth's Children book Series. Clan of the Cave Bear is the one most people know. The main character is named Ayla. But despite the fact the book is a favorite of mine I always misspelled it Aayla. I chose her name because of her strength.Click to expand...

I love it. I'm not familiar with those books, but I'm a big SciFi fan, and there is a Star Wars character name Aayla. She is not prominent in the movies, so only book followers would really recognize the name. I love her character, despite the fact that she's only a secondary character, because she is a total [email protected]$$, and one of the few female characters representing Jedi characters in the fandom. (nerd alert! :p)

It just stood out to me because I've never seen anyone else use it. And I love it. I told my husband once that I wanted to name our daughter Aayla but I'm torn because she is a SW character I don't want people to think I named my child after a SciFi character. Even though that's where I first heard the name. To be honest, we have a friend who named all their children after odd names of Star Trek characters and we didn't want to look like we were doing the same thing. LoL. 

PS: Thanks for the website. I love it! I'm going to be playing with that today. :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Angel5000 said:


> Thanks the advice ladies. SMEP it is! We BD last night and hoping to get in today and tomorrow. I'm so excited to be so close to TWW. At least this time I'm back to work so I'll keep busy the next couple weeks!
> 
> This morning I had a big jump of 0.4 in my temp. I'm not above my coverline yet but it was a leap. Hoping to get CH in another couple days.
> 
> Weird thing: last during while DTD I felt a sharp pain in my left abdomen, somewhere between the left hip bone and my belly button. Since we were in the middle of sex i Couldn't really stop and "examine" the pain and didn't really spend a lot of time processing it, but it was odd. I don't usually get O signs but because I'm aware I'm about to O I did notice. I'm not sure if it was O or just a random pain. It was definitely not a pain I have had before. Today I woke up and my lower abdomen feels crampy. Very weird because I never feel crampy except at AF.
> 
> None of these are normal for me, but being only a few months of bcp I'm constantly still finding new things that my body is doing. Not sure if it's all in my head because I know I'm at O time or if there really is something going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> *Aayla* Oh! Keep positive! I'm really hoping that this is your month! FX. :)
> PS: I'm really curious about your username. Where/how did you come up with it?
> 
> Trying to keep positive. I had a wonderful day today with my best friend where we unplugged and walked around this old town and checked out an old rail line that is made into a trail. Got some great pics and some nature time. It really refreshed me.
> 
> Aayla is part of my Wiccan name (a new name we choose when we initiate into the craft) so I tend to use it as a username. My name comes from the Earth's Children book Series. Clan of the Cave Bear is the one most people know. The main character is named Ayla. But despite the fact the book is a favorite of mine I always misspelled it Aayla. I chose her name because of her strength.Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. I'm not familiar with those books, but I'm a big SciFi fan, and there is a Star Wars character name Aayla. She is not prominent in the movies, so only book followers would really recognize the name. I love her character, despite the fact that she's only a secondary character, because she is a total [email protected]$$, and one of the few female characters representing Jedi characters in the fandom. (nerd alert! :p)
> 
> It just stood out to me because I've never seen anyone else use it. And I love it. I told my husband once that I wanted to name our daughter Aayla but I'm torn because she is a SW character I don't want people to think I named my child after a SciFi character. Even though that's where I first heard the name. To be honest, we have a friend who named all their children after odd names of Star Trek characters and we didn't want to look like we were doing the same thing. LoL.
> 
> PS: Thanks for the website. I love it! I'm going to be playing with that today. :)Click to expand...

Im not sure exactly what O pain feels like but on the day befoRE FF put my CH I had pain in that same place, sharp pain that lasted around 30 min. Thats why I assumed I O'd that day but it looks like I O'd the day after but ive heard O pain can happen before, during, and/or after actual O


----------



## Powell130

Angel5000 said:


> Thanks the advice ladies. SMEP it is! We BD last night and hoping to get in today and tomorrow. I'm so excited to be so close to TWW. At least this time I'm back to work so I'll keep busy the next couple weeks!
> 
> This morning I had a big jump of 0.4 in my temp. I'm not above my coverline yet but it was a leap. Hoping to get CH in another couple days.
> 
> Weird thing: last during while DTD I felt a sharp pain in my left abdomen, somewhere between the left hip bone and my belly button. Since we were in the middle of sex i Couldn't really stop and "examine" the pain and didn't really spend a lot of time processing it, but it was odd. I don't usually get O signs but because I'm aware I'm about to O I did notice. I'm not sure if it was O or just a random pain. It was definitely not a pain I have had before. Today I woke up and my lower abdomen feels crampy. Very weird because I never feel crampy except at AF.
> 
> None of these are normal for me, but being only a few months of bcp I'm constantly still finding new things that my body is doing. Not sure if it's all in my head because I know I'm at O time or if there really is something going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> *Aayla* Oh! Keep positive! I'm really hoping that this is your month! FX. :)
> PS: I'm really curious about your username. Where/how did you come up with it?
> 
> Trying to keep positive. I had a wonderful day today with my best friend where we unplugged and walked around this old town and checked out an old rail line that is made into a trail. Got some great pics and some nature time. It really refreshed me.
> 
> Aayla is part of my Wiccan name (a new name we choose when we initiate into the craft) so I tend to use it as a username. My name comes from the Earth's Children book Series. Clan of the Cave Bear is the one most people know. The main character is named Ayla. But despite the fact the book is a favorite of mine I always misspelled it Aayla. I chose her name because of her strength.Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. I'm not familiar with those books, but I'm a big SciFi fan, and there is a Star Wars character name Aayla. She is not prominent in the movies, so only book followers would really recognize the name. I love her character, despite the fact that she's only a secondary character, because she is a total [email protected]$$, and one of the few female characters representing Jedi characters in the fandom. (nerd alert! :p)
> 
> It just stood out to me because I've never seen anyone else use it. And I love it. I told my husband once that I wanted to name our daughter Aayla but I'm torn because she is a SW character I don't want people to think I named my child after a SciFi character. Even though that's where I first heard the name. To be honest, we have a friend who named all their children after odd names of Star Trek characters and we didn't want to look like we were doing the same thing. LoL.
> 
> PS: Thanks for the website. I love it! I'm going to be playing with that today. :)Click to expand...

Looks like you O'd yesterday!


----------



## Aayla

So I saw a line today!! In my crap bathroom lighting too. When I went out to daylight it was light pink. When I shine a light on it it is pink. I tried waking my hubby but he couldn't see it but he was also half asleep. I have a pic that shows a line but it couldn't pick up the ok our. I will post it soon.


----------



## Powell130

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Aayla

Here it is!!! oh my god...I think I am seriously losing my mind right now. Oh please tell me you see it too.
 



Attached Files:







13dpo cropped.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Powell130

I definitely see a little something! If theres a tiny squinter line on that, get a FR gold digi, itll show positive if that one is a true positive


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I see the line!


----------



## AngelOb

i see it Aayla! And I'm terrible at reading squinters so it's definitely there :happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

I can see that clearly!!! Congratulationsssss

CD5 for me....not going to start OPK till CD14


----------



## linz85

I see it!!! :D Even my oh who sits next to me could see it :D xx


----------



## Aayla

Thanks ladies!! I sent my sis and BF a pic and both could see it. Can't wait to test tomorrow and Friday. Getting a blood test to confirm either Friday or Saturday. Depends on when the form comes in.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

So sorry for the gross pics and I know I've posted this a couple days ago but HOLY COW the amount of this cm today! I was pretty dry this morning but decided to check again and got this. It's even more than last time, yellow tint to it and very stretchy and thick. It's not an infection as it has no scent and I have no burning or itching. It actually looks just like the Nasty mucus you get when sick. What do you guys think!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

This is how stretchy it is. Gross !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Powell130

I think its a great sign!!!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I hope so! I also had people say they have had it with their bfp as well as before af comes but I still have a couple days for af to show.....fx is a pregnancy thing


----------



## Angel5000

*aayla * that is definitely a line!! I couldn't see it real well on my computer but I opened it on my phone and played with my photo settings and the line definitely showed up when I was playing with settings and I decided to try inverting and the line was clearly there (faint but there). Congrats!!!! Hoping it keeps getting darker!!

*NurseMommy* That looks....intense! I've never had CM like that. I'm hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Nurse Mommy - I've had the same thing! Wish I knew the outcome to help you out but I'm still just waiting to see what happens. I'm 4 days late now, temps are staying high but I've also gotten a hormone headache which usually comes before AF so I'm really not sure how this will end. Anxious to see if you get your bfp! When will you test?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

MiraclesHappn said:


> Nurse Mommy - I've had the same thing! Wish I knew the outcome to help you out but I'm still just waiting to see what happens. I'm 4 days late now, temps are staying high but I've also gotten a hormone headache which usually comes before AF so I'm really not sure how this will end. Anxious to see if you get your bfp! When will you test?

I'm going to test Saturday or Sunday as long as my temps stay up. Last month I had a lot of warning when af was coming and I wasted tests so I'm avoiding the heartache of a bfn and hoping if I am not pregnant that af will come before I get a chance to test. I hate seeing bfn's. With dd my temps didn't go triphasic until like 16 or 17 dpo but I keep wanting to see my temp steady rise but its just up down up down. Not feeling too confident actually but that's my defense mechanism!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Another slight temp dip today. My temps are always up down up down. Annoying! No cramping or anything though and still above the cover line but this temp is the lowest so far post o. One minute I feel good about this cycle then the next I feel totally out. Ttc is annoying sometimes. Especially when you have longer cycles due to late O.


----------



## Powell130

My BFP chart this round was up and down after O


----------



## Angel5000

So it looks like my body is doing a "slow rise" with my temps. Blah. I was hoping for a shoot up today so I could easily say "yeah, I definitely O'd". We made sure to BD yesterday and the day day before. Funny enough, after 2 days of almost 2 CM what so ever (even checking at the cervix itself), and what little I got was almost creamy not so much EW, yesterday I had TONS of EWcm by the afternoon.Not sure if it was my body just sorting itself out, or if the large amount of grapefruit juice helped (freshly squeezed myself - so nothing but pure grapefruit). 

By SMEP we should do it again today, take tomorrow off and then do it Saturday. I don't know if I'll be able to do today. I'm so exhausted, didn't get to sleep as early as I would have liked, and even last night I was so ready to go to sleep but "rallied" because I desperately want this BFP this month. 

DH told me yesterday he thinks I'm being too scientific about the whole process. Funny, coming from him, who is very science based. I pointed out that thanks to my low libido combined with our busy lives (I have work + grad school + lesson plans and grading; he has work + his family's estate + classes for his apprenticeship + overtime) we average about once a week, sometimes twice a week of sex on our own. And that always falls on a weekend, and if we look at when I'm ovulating, we would have missed the window every month so far. Sooooo I'm going to continue to be scientific about it. 

Besides, I like knowing what my body is doing. Sorry for the rant guys. Lol

*NurseMommy* Your chart is very up/down, but try not to take it to mean anything. With all of you ladies that are near the end of your TWW, I feel like I'm watching an intense series on tv and every day is a huge cliffhanger and I'm waiting anxiously on the edge of my seat for the next episode. I just want it to all end happily for all of you!! (well, us, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Powell130

Grapefruit juice does wonders for EWCM


----------



## Aayla

Ok ladies. I think you can count me in the list of BFPS! Here is today's at 14dpo. It came up in 3 min (probably less but I don't look at it until 3 min)
 



Attached Files:







20150827_065833.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gina236

Congrats!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Congrats on the bfp! Powell, its good to hear your temps were also up/down. Today i feel soooo tired but its my third day in a row getting up early so idk if its just related to that. Still have yellow stretchy cm which comes randomly, other times its white and not an abundant amount but kind of chunky (sorry for gross description!) idk why my cm is so crazy, i dont think i paid as much attention last cycle so idk if I had it before or if this is the 1st cycle with this cm. I also kind of feel crampy again, like af cramps so fx af stays away.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell do you have the link to your chart?


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Powell do you have the link to your chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5404f4/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## linz85

Congrats on the BFP :D


----------



## EverythingXd

Aayla, congrats on the BFP! :happydance:

NurseMommy, 'clumpy' cm is a great sign in my opinion, especially towards the end of your LP because it would normally dry up by then. Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Abii

Congrats to Aayla and sweetmomma in their bfp's:happydance: 
Here are my tests from today, I feel like I see something on these but it's still very early:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Abii

Frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Abii

Both. Sorry about posting them separate, I'm mobile and my phone won't let me post them all together for some reason.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:
 

> Grapefruit juice does wonders for EWCM

I never believed it until I drank the equivalent of 6 grapefruits, squeezed, and the next day, BOOM! It was amazing. 


*Congrats Aayla!!!!!*


----------



## Aayla

I got my blood work back. It was a 17 U/L. In range of being 4 weeks pregnant from last menstrual period (which I am as I am on day 31 of my cycle). So super excited!! I will be following for all those in September!! Baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> I got my blood work back. It was a 17 U/L. In range of being 4 weeks pregnant from last menstrual period (which I am as I am on day 31 of my cycle). So super excited!! I will be following for all those in September!! Baby dust to all of you!!

yay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Raine96

Tmi sorry i know its gross i just dont know what to do im confused whats going on with my body. Ive been having weird very light spotting, wouldnt even call it spotting for the past couple of days. All of a sudden now im having some cramps for the past hour or so. My cervix has been high and soft for the past few days. Checked it just now its still soft but not as high as its been. And this is what came out on my finger and wiped on toilet paper.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

Raine96 said:


> Tmi sorry i know its gross i just dont know what to do im confused whats going on with my body. Ive been having weird very light spotting, wouldnt even call it spotting for the past couple of days. All of a sudden now im having some cramps for the past hour or so. My cervix has been high and soft for the past few days. Checked it just now its still soft but not as high as its been. And this is what came out on my finger and wiped on toilet paper.

Raine - :hugs: I get something very similar to that about 2 days before AF. Usually the day before I have light spotting and the day before that I get something very much like your pic when I check cervix. 

That could either be a sign that AF is on her way, or could be implantation. I have no experience with implantation though so I wouldn't be able to speak much to that.


----------



## Raine96

Angel5000 said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi sorry i know its gross i just dont know what to do im confused whats going on with my body. Ive been having weird very light spotting, wouldnt even call it spotting for the past couple of days. All of a sudden now im having some cramps for the past hour or so. My cervix has been high and soft for the past few days. Checked it just now its still soft but not as high as its been. And this is what came out on my finger and wiped on toilet paper.
> 
> Raine - :hugs: I get something very similar to that about 2 days before AF. Usually the day before I have light spotting and the day before that I get something very much like your pic when I check cervix.
> 
> That could either be a sign that AF is on her way, or could be implantation. I have no experience with implantation though so I wouldn't be able to speak much to that.Click to expand...

It cant be AF. I have had on and off sort of spotting for 4 days, high soft cervix, and 2weeks ago i had light spotting for 2 days. The spotting started the day of my positive opk and has been on and off since then


----------



## drjo718

Progression! :thumbup:

I'm having betas redrawn tomorrow. We're hoping for over 400 this time. I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aayla said:


> I got my blood work back. It was a 17 U/L. In range of being 4 weeks pregnant from last menstrual period (which I am as I am on day 31 of my cycle). So super excited!! I will be following for all those in September!! Baby dust to all of you!!

Yay! Major congrats to you!!


----------



## Angel5000

Raine96 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi sorry i know its gross i just dont know what to do im confused whats going on with my body. Ive been having weird very light spotting, wouldnt even call it spotting for the past couple of days. All of a sudden now im having some cramps for the past hour or so. My cervix has been high and soft for the past few days. Checked it just now its still soft but not as high as its been. And this is what came out on my finger and wiped on toilet paper.
> 
> Raine - :hugs: I get something very similar to that about 2 days before AF. Usually the day before I have light spotting and the day before that I get something very much like your pic when I check cervix.
> 
> That could either be a sign that AF is on her way, or could be implantation. I have no experience with implantation though so I wouldn't be able to speak much to that.Click to expand...
> 
> It cant be AF. I have had on and off sort of spotting for 4 days, high soft cervix, and 2weeks ago i had light spotting for 2 days. The spotting started the day of my positive opk and has been on and off since thenClick to expand...


Well, my cervix is still high and soft when I start to get that kind of discharge. My cervix doesn't really drop or harden until the day AF really comes.


----------



## Raine96

Angel5000 said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi sorry i know its gross i just dont know what to do im confused whats going on with my body. Ive been having weird very light spotting, wouldnt even call it spotting for the past couple of days. All of a sudden now im having some cramps for the past hour or so. My cervix has been high and soft for the past few days. Checked it just now its still soft but not as high as its been. And this is what came out on my finger and wiped on toilet paper.
> 
> Raine - :hugs: I get something very similar to that about 2 days before AF. Usually the day before I have light spotting and the day before that I get something very much like your pic when I check cervix.
> 
> That could either be a sign that AF is on her way, or could be implantation. I have no experience with implantation though so I wouldn't be able to speak much to that.Click to expand...
> 
> It cant be AF. I have had on and off sort of spotting for 4 days, high soft cervix, and 2weeks ago i had light spotting for 2 days. The spotting started the day of my positive opk and has been on and off since thenClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my cervix is still high and soft when I start to get that kind of discharge. My cervix doesn't really drop or harden until the day AF really comes.Click to expand...

Have you had spotting for atleast 4 days before AF before??


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Counting myself out. Huge temp drop this morning :nope:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Counting myself out. Huge temp drop this morning :nope:

Oh no :hugs: when is af due for you? It could still bounce back up!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Especially since you don't have a solid dot for today's temp.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

af is due Saturday or sunday, FF put an open circle but I took my temp only 45 min earlier than usual so its pretty accurate. It wouldn't be that low from only a 45 min temp difference. Last cycle temp dropped then next day dropped again and there was af so I know its coming.


----------



## Angel5000

NurseMommyTTC said:


> af is due Saturday or sunday, FF put an open circle but I took my temp only 45 min earlier than usual so its pretty accurate. It wouldn't be that low from only a 45 min temp difference. Last cycle temp dropped then next day dropped again and there was af so I know its coming.

Oh no. :hugs: As they say, you aren't really out until AF comes. But I also know it's your defense mechanism. :) And, more than that, you know your body. So I won't spout a bunch of overly positive optimistic stuff. :winkwink: :hugs: Any other signs of AF?


----------



## Angel5000

I got my CH today! I'm a little tentative on the celebration because today's spike is really not accurate. I woke at 3am and had to go to the bathroom. Went back to bed and slept very fitfully until 5 when DH alarm went off (normal temping time). I actually contemplated temping at 3 to be safe but in my sleepy mind I remember thinking that I had 3 more hours that I could sleep (obviously I can't do math when I'm asleep) and that I was so tired I'd fall back asleep right away. Unfortunately I didn't. :/ At 6am when I actually had to get up (today I don't work, but we have an electrical inspector coming so I had to be up before he gets here at 7) I decided to retemp just to compare. I know the 1 hour isn't going to do anything, and I didn't actually sleep in that hour, more like doze off and on, but the temp at 6am after an hour of random dozing was the same as the 5am. Which gives me even less confidence in the number. 

Either way, I'm keeping the number for now because I'm selfish and don't want the CH to go away. lol!! We'll see what FF does with tomorrow's temp. But based on the way my temps are rising I'm pretty sure the O day is right with today's CH. 

FF has me testing September 5, which is 11DPO and makes sense for my 8-11 day LP. I was strongly considering holding off until the next weekend but I won't make it. At least I won't probably test earlier because students return Sept2 and I'll be very busy those mornings and don't want to deal with either a BFP or BFN before having to go to work with students! Too emotional.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> af is due Saturday or sunday, FF put an open circle but I took my temp only 45 min earlier than usual so its pretty accurate. It wouldn't be that low from only a 45 min temp difference. Last cycle temp dropped then next day dropped again and there was af so I know its coming.

I'm so sorry. I know you had high hopes for this month, as did I. My temp rose this morning but I just started spotting and have my headache so I know I'm out now. After being 6 days late and having awesome looking temps it's over for me. Kind of upsetting. Wish the outcome was different for both of us this month!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Angel5000 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> af is due Saturday or sunday, FF put an open circle but I took my temp only 45 min earlier than usual so its pretty accurate. It wouldn't be that low from only a 45 min temp difference. Last cycle temp dropped then next day dropped again and there was af so I know its coming.
> 
> Oh no. :hugs: As they say, you aren't really out until AF comes. But I also know it's your defense mechanism. :) And, more than that, you know your body. So I won't spout a bunch of overly positive optimistic stuff. :winkwink: :hugs: Any other signs of AF?Click to expand...

ive been slightly crampy since yesterday but ive had small cramps here and there since a few days ago. I was hoping it was implantation but I guess not. No spotting but I usually don't spot, af usually just shows her ugly head. :evil:


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry *MiraclesHappen* and *NureMommy*. I was really hoping you would both get your BFPs this month.


----------



## jellybean87

Cd1 here. Af started today. Pretty gutted but looking on the positive side it's month one off the pill and my cycle has been 32 days. Last time I was ttc they were anything up to 49days so feeling good about that.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well not been on for a couple of days been busy getting school stuff ready these school holidays have gone so quick xxx


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jellybean87 said:


> Cd1 here. Af started today. Pretty gutted but looking on the positive side it's month one off the pill and my cycle has been 32 days. Last time I was ttc they were anything up to 49days so feeling good about that.

This is cycle 2 off the pill and my first cycle was also 32 days


----------



## MiraclesHappn

jellybean87 said:


> Cd1 here. Af started today. Pretty gutted but looking on the positive side it's month one off the pill and my cycle has been 32 days. Last time I was ttc they were anything up to 49days so feeling good about that.

We are cycle buddies! Af showed for me today as well, despite a temp rise this morning. Sorry about the witch getting you too though. It is never easy. I never get my hopes up but I definitely let myself think this was my month. 

What cd do you usually O?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

MiraclesHappn said:


> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd1 here. Af started today. Pretty gutted but looking on the positive side it's month one off the pill and my cycle has been 32 days. Last time I was ttc they were anything up to 49days so feeling good about that.
> 
> We are cycle buddies! Af showed for me today as well, despite a temp rise this morning. Sorry about the witch getting you too though. It is never easy. I never get my hopes up but I definitely let myself think this was my month.
> 
> What cd do you usually O?Click to expand...

I may be cycle buddies with you guys! Or maybe just a day behind. Af is trying to come, had some pink spotting which is weird since I don't really spot but I can feel she is coming. Another long 19-20 days to wait for O.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I had to take a few days break I had a chemical pregnancy and I'm taking it really hard. This is the first time I've had a positive preg test in 15 months. I'm so devastated.


----------



## Aayla

oh sweetmama. I'm so sorry to hear that. :cry:


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no, sweetmama. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I am so sorry sweetmama :hugs2:


----------



## Angel5000

Alright ladies, I'm going nuts. My nipples WON'T STOP ITCHING. They've been itching all afternoon, it was driving me nuts at work and has gotten worse this evening. I'm going crazy. 

I also want to say I KNOW that 3DPO is too early for symptoms, and I don't actually think this is a symptom of BFP, I'm just annoyed and wanted to vent to someone who would understand. My husband just looks at me like I'm crazy. lol! :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd1 here. Af started today. Pretty gutted but looking on the positive side it's month one off the pill and my cycle has been 32 days. Last time I was ttc they were anything up to 49days so feeling good about that.
> 
> We are cycle buddies! Af showed for me today as well, despite a temp rise this morning. Sorry about the witch getting you too though. It is never easy. I never get my hopes up but I definitely let myself think this was my month.
> 
> What cd do you usually O?Click to expand...
> 
> I may be cycle buddies with you guys! Or maybe just a day behind. Af is trying to come, had some pink spotting which is weird since I don't really spot but I can feel she is coming. Another long 19-20 days to wait for O.Click to expand...

I hope you're surprised and she doesn't show but I know how you just know she is on her way. If she does arrive soon you and I will O super close to the same time! Because I O on cd18 usually! It is a long time to wait. This cycle my lp ended up being 15 days as opposed to 10 so it made my cycle seem so much longer! I'm glad for a long lp but sheesh, seems like I get less tries with such long cycles!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sweetmama26 said:


> I had to take a few days break I had a chemical pregnancy and I'm taking it really hard. This is the first time I've had a positive preg test in 15 months. I'm so devastated.

Oh no :(
:hugs: so sorry. 
Hopefully you will be really fertile this cycle like everyone always says! :dust: to you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

It's even harder because my best friend got pregnant this cycle. And while I'm very happy for her I'm so angry with my body. Why won't it just work right?


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> Alright ladies, I'm going nuts. My nipples WON'T STOP ITCHING. They've been itching all afternoon, it was driving me nuts at work and has gotten worse this evening. I'm going crazy.
> 
> I also want to say I KNOW that 3DPO is too early for symptoms, and I don't actually think this is a symptom of BFP, I'm just annoyed and wanted to vent to someone who would understand. My husband just looks at me like I'm crazy. lol! :haha:



I knew at 3DPO that I was "pregnant." I knew for sure that sperm had met egg because I had a few symptoms and I felt so different than the last cycle. Tingly boobs, feverish/flushed feeling (this was the main one) - I basically ran hot the whole time. (I have thread in 2WW that lists my symptoms day by day). I was pretty sure I was pregnant when I got my progesterone results back. They can't tell you that you are pregnant but they were high enough that it showed I had a nice comfy lining to nestle into. And my sensitivity to my cats went nuts for a few days. I'm not fully allergic but if I get dander in my eye they itch and water but they sleep on my pillow and I'm normally fine most days. 
So your symptom could be real. Not BFP cause it is way too soon but it could be sperm met egg.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

MiraclesHappn said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Cd1 here. Af started today. Pretty gutted but looking on the positive side it's month one off the pill and my cycle has been 32 days. Last time I was ttc they were anything up to 49days so feeling good about that.
> 
> We are cycle buddies! Af showed for me today as well, despite a temp rise this morning. Sorry about the witch getting you too though. It is never easy. I never get my hopes up but I definitely let myself think this was my month.
> 
> What cd do you usually O?Click to expand...
> 
> I may be cycle buddies with you guys! Or maybe just a day behind. Af is trying to come, had some pink spotting which is weird since I don't really spot but I can feel she is coming. Another long 19-20 days to wait for O.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're surprised and she doesn't show but I know how you just know she is on her way. If she does arrive soon you and I will O super close to the same time! Because I O on cd18 usually! It is a long time to wait. This cycle my lp ended up being 15 days as opposed to 10 so it made my cycle seem so much longer! I'm glad for a long lp but sheesh, seems like I get less tries with such long cycles!Click to expand...

Yes, AF showed up at 3 am after temping lol. What sucks is knowing your timing was good and still no sticky egg. And my lp was a day shorter but I think I O'd a day earlier than FF said so basically I O'd on cd 19 with a 13 day lp....FF says I O'd on cd 20 which made my lp 12 days but i know lp usually stays the same unless your taking something to help lengthen it which im not. I wish i O'd on cd 14! Its like a whole extra week of waiting!!! But it appears my cycles are pretty regular so I dont wanna take soy or anything to move up O and screw up the whole cycle and potentially have a chance to miss O


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Sweetmama I so wish this didnt happen to you. 15 months is a long time and I know you wanted to be pregnant with your friend, maybe this cycle will be your lucky month. Dont give up hun, you WILL get a sticky healthy bean!!! :hugs: We are all here for you!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Does anyone know how much grapefruit juice you should drink and how often to increase ewcm?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Yes, AF showed up at 3 am after temping lol. What sucks is knowing your timing was good and still no sticky egg. And my lp was a day shorter but I think I O'd a day earlier than FF said so basically I O'd on cd 19 with a 13 day lp....FF says I O'd on cd 20 which made my lp 12 days but i know lp usually stays the same unless your taking something to help lengthen it which im not. I wish i O'd on cd 14! Its like a whole extra week of waiting!!! But it appears my cycles are pretty regular so I dont wanna take soy or anything to move up O and screw up the whole cycle and potentially have a chance to miss O

Totally bummed all the weird symptoms didn't lead to a bfp for either of us! But glad to have someone to be so close in cycles with! Would be awesome if we could both manage to get bfps this cycle and move on to being bump buddies, wouldn't it?! I'm cd2 today and have been oing on cd18 the last two cycles at least so we should o within a day or two of each other is all! It is such a long wait though. I have been trying to dtd every day until 2-3 days before O then stop and have been starting right after af because I didn't realize I o'd so late. Kind of exhausting. I'm like you though, cycles have been regular, besides this weird last one, so I don't want to take anything to mess it up since I've finally pinpointed o for the first time ever. I took b vitamins and vitamin c from o on this cycle and had a lp that was longer by 5 days (not sure if it was the vitamins or if I might have had a chemical because that seems like too much of an increase in one cycle) either way hope my body is ready this time! Got my hopes up last time and now realize just how badly I want it to happen! When do you expect af to depart?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

MiraclesHappn said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Yes, AF showed up at 3 am after temping lol. What sucks is knowing your timing was good and still no sticky egg. And my lp was a day shorter but I think I O'd a day earlier than FF said so basically I O'd on cd 19 with a 13 day lp....FF says I O'd on cd 20 which made my lp 12 days but i know lp usually stays the same unless your taking something to help lengthen it which im not. I wish i O'd on cd 14! Its like a whole extra week of waiting!!! But it appears my cycles are pretty regular so I dont wanna take soy or anything to move up O and screw up the whole cycle and potentially have a chance to miss O
> 
> Totally bummed all the weird symptoms didn't lead to a bfp for either of us! But glad to have someone to be so close in cycles with! Would be awesome if we could both manage to get bfps this cycle and move on to being bump buddies, wouldn't it?! I'm cd2 today and have been oing on cd18 the last two cycles at least so we should o within a day or two of each other is all! It is such a long wait though. I have been trying to dtd every day until 2-3 days before O then stop and have been starting right after af because I didn't realize I o'd so late. Kind of exhausting. I'm like you though, cycles have been regular, besides this weird last one, so I don't want to take anything to mess it up since I've finally pinpointed o for the first time ever. I took b vitamins and vitamin c from o on this cycle and had a lp that was longer by 5 days (not sure if it was the vitamins or if I might have had a chemical because that seems like too much of an increase in one cycle) either way hope my body is ready this time! Got my hopes up last time and now realize just how badly I want it to happen! When do you expect af to depart?Click to expand...

I hope we can be bump buddies! Af is usually like 4 days (was last cycle) but it's hard to tell because on the pill it was super light and only like 3 days. My first real af which was last cycle was medium flow and only a couple days but I'm on cd 1 and af is heavier than I've had it in a long long time. I forgot how annoying and miserable it is! I'm guessing it'll be a little longer than usual since it's so heavy. But I have plenty of time for it to go away and bd since I O so late. I made a September thread if you wanna join!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I wanna get the SMEP method this cycle. It's funny because me and oh were talking about frequency of bd and he admitted that last cycle he was thinking in his head "maybe we don't have to have sex tonight" which sucks because I hate for him to feel like it's forced! I told him please bd on the most important week for me and on the off weeks we can rest but if you wanna bd let me know and I'll take one for the team lol hopefully he can stick it out for SMEP!


----------



## Aayla

Just wanted to update with my latest beta numbers. So 2 days ago I was at 17 U/L. Today I am at 43!! 2.5x bigger. This sounds like I got a sticky bean!! First ultrasound is Sept 15 at 7 weeks. Can't wait to see my bean.


----------



## drjo718

Aayla said:


> Just wanted to update with my latest beta numbers. So 2 days ago I was at 17 U/L. Today I am at 43!! 2.5x bigger. This sounds like I got a sticky bean!! First ultrasound is Sept 15 at 7 weeks. Can't wait to see my bean.

My ultrasound is the 15th too! I'll be 6+4.


----------



## Angel5000

My sister, who is also TTC, was over today with her hubby and she had to leave to go to the bathroom at least once because she was nauseous and thought was going to throw up. A couple days ago this started. And my fresh lilies smelled gross to her (which is weird because she LOOOVES the smell of lilies). We are fairly certain she could be pregnant. This is exactly what happened last time. She started showing these same symptoms about 3 days after conception. 

I'm torn. I hope she is because I know she's really wanting this. But if AF comes this month and she is pregnant then it is going to tear me up. 

My brother-in-law on the other hand thinks it's hilarious and is sure we are going to end up pregnant together and he and my hubby are going to have to sneak off together to hide. lol! 



Aayla said:


> Just wanted to update with my latest beta numbers. So 2 days ago I was at 17 U/L. Today I am at 43!! 2.5x bigger. This sounds like I got a sticky bean!! First ultrasound is Sept 15 at 7 weeks. Can't wait to see my bean.

:happydance: :happydance: Yay!!!! I am SO EXCITED for you!!!!



NurseMommyTTC said:


> Does anyone know how much grapefruit juice you should drink and how often to increase ewcm?

The other day I had 6 grapefruits in my house. I had gone from EWcm to Nothing (dry) and then to creamy and had not yet had my +OPK. So I put them all in my juicer (actual juicer, not a blender/bullet) and made juice. I was only going to drink half of it that day and half the next but I like grapefruit so I ended up drinking the whole thing (don't remember how many actual cups of juice it made). The next day I had TONS of EWcm again.


----------



## linz85

my first scan is also on the 15th ( my eldest's 4th birthday) and I'll be around 10 weeks suspected :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm really going to make the BD thing my priority this month, I hope it happens.


----------



## Angel5000

So, today is 6DPO. My CP is a little lower than before, but not much, and is a little harder, but not as hard as right before AF. I know that after O the cervix is suppose to drop down and become hard and then after implantation can rise again. 

I had some odd CM today though. It was mostly creamy, with some having the normal creamy/lotiony consistency (sorry! TMI!) but with some of it having an EW consistency (but still creamy color). It was kind of weird. 

Good luck *sweetmama*. It can be hard to make BD a priority but it's one of those things we just have to do. :)


----------



## Aayla

Sweetmama26 said:


> I'm really going to make the BD thing my priority this month, I hope it happens.


Our first cycle that I O'd we BD right on day of O and 2 days prior and the day after. It didn't catch. So I made sure we did it every day the next cycle. We missed only 2 out of 14 days. lol. Whether we argued or were tired or just didn't feel like it, we did it anyways. There were times that hubby had a hard time performing so we talked, made out and cuddled until he was ready to go again. I tried to time it every 24 hours so that there was time to build up. So if it happened at 11pm then the next night was close to that and not the next morning. 

In the end we did it 4 days prior to O, day of and day after. that is the week that counts. this is what worked for me. :happydance:


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone. haven't managed to keep up with the thread, life is hectic. 

Lots of baby dust to all still trying and huge congrats to all the BFP's!

I have been testing everyday since 22nd August (period was due around then) but had no luck and then yesterday morning I got the faintest of faint lines on a cheap test, so after being out with LO all morning I bought a digi test and low and behold it came up Pregnant 1-2!!

Obvioulsy didn't believe it so did the other this morning with FMU and was Pregnant 2-3! 

So I think that's a BFP for me!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

startingout said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. haven't managed to keep up with the thread, life is hectic.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all still trying and huge congrats to all the BFP's!
> 
> I have been testing everyday since 22nd August (period was due around then) but had no luck and then yesterday morning I got the faintest of faint lines on a cheap test, so after being out with LO all morning I bought a digi test and low and behold it came up Pregnant 1-2!!
> 
> Obvioulsy didn't believe it so did the other this morning with FMU and was Pregnant 2-3!
> 
> So I think that's a BFP for me!

Woo-hoo!! That is great! So happy for you!! :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Congrats Startingout! :thumbup:

I'm only 2/3 dpo but I'm pretty sure I'm out this month already. Only managed to DTD 4 or 5 days before O due to a uterine infection that I was on anti-biotics for. 

Still going to keep reading the thread to cheer everyone else on though :)


----------



## Angel5000

startingout said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. haven't managed to keep up with the thread, life is hectic.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all still trying and huge congrats to all the BFP's!
> 
> I have been testing everyday since 22nd August (period was due around then) but had no luck and then yesterday morning I got the faintest of faint lines on a cheap test, so after being out with LO all morning I bought a digi test and low and behold it came up Pregnant 1-2!!
> 
> Obvioulsy didn't believe it so did the other this morning with FMU and was Pregnant 2-3!
> 
> So I think that's a BFP for me!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

EverythingXd said:


> Congrats Startingout! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm only 2/3 dpo but I'm pretty sure I'm out this month already. Only managed to DTD 4 or 5 days before O due to a uterine infection that I was on anti-biotics for.
> 
> Still going to keep reading the thread to cheer everyone else on though :)

There is always a chance that one or two little swimmers lasted that long. Hopefully you had a couple strong guys who lasted until egg dropped. :flower:


----------



## Angel5000

AFM, Just checked my cervix and it was very high and very very soft. Softer than I think I've noticed it ever before. I almost couldn't tell where it was because it feels like the walls of the vagina rather than like the cervix (if that makes sense). Also, an increase in creamy CM.Nothing outrageous but more than the previous few days. Hoping these are good signs!


----------



## gina236

That's how my cervix and CM was last month! I ended up having a CP but that definitely sounds like a pregnant cervix! FX for you!


----------



## Angel5000

gina236 said:


> That's how my cervix and CM was last month! I ended up having a CP but that definitely sounds like a pregnant cervix! FX for you!

O.M.G. I just got shivers. I really hope so! Of course, now I'm scared that I'm setting myself up for disappointment. lol I keep looking at my chart because the pattern post O is very different than usual. The slow, stair-step rise is not normal for me I'm usually pretty up an down in the LP. Hoping I'm not over analyzing! :wacko:


----------



## gina236

Angel5000 said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> That's how my cervix and CM was last month! I ended up having a CP but that definitely sounds like a pregnant cervix! FX for you!
> 
> O.M.G. I just got shivers. I really hope so! Of course, now I'm scared that I'm setting myself up for disappointment. lol I keep looking at my chart because the pattern post O is very different than usual. The slow, stair-step rise is not normal for me I'm usually pretty up an down in the LP. Hoping I'm not over analyzing! :wacko:Click to expand...

Your chart is looking great! And looks like you bd'd at the right times. FX!! Hope it sticks!!


----------



## Powell130

Angel5000 said:


> AFM, Just checked my cervix and it was very high and very very soft. Softer than I think I've noticed it ever before. I almost couldn't tell where it was because it feels like the walls of the vagina rather than like the cervix (if that makes sense). Also, an increase in creamy CM.Nothing outrageous but more than the previous few days. Hoping these are good signs!

Thats exactly the description of a pregnant cervix if you google it


----------



## Sweetmama26

Took my last dose of Soy today so hoping it helps this month


----------



## Angel5000

So my cervix is still high and very soft. Tomorrow is the first day students return and I'm so nervous. I want to test tomorrow but I know that it's a bad idea, especially because if I get a BFP I don't know how I'll get through the day! LoL! 

I'm so on edge! LoL! I hope everyone else is having an easier time than me right now :)


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> So my cervix is still high and very soft. Tomorrow is the first day students return and I'm so nervous. I want to test tomorrow but I know that it's a bad idea, especially because if I get a BFP I don't know how I'll get through the day! LoL!
> 
> I'm so on edge! LoL! I hope everyone else is having an easier time than me right now :)


As hard as it may be I would wait to test. I am a POAS addict but I became crazy. I started testing 5DPO and it became a nightmare. I had the sticks with me always, always looking to see if I saw something. Then when I was sure I did it got worse. lol And I kept it all in not wanting to get hubby's hopes up. Also, when I finally did get the noticeable but faint line...no one believed me. I had to go get blood work done (which the fertility clinic normally doesn't do unless I am late and still showing negative on an hpt) just to prove to my family I was pregnant. My one sis didn't even hug me until my number doubled. 
If I get lucky to get pregnant with a second there is so much I would do different. :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Angel5000 said:


> AFM, Just checked my cervix and it was very high and very very soft. Softer than I think I've noticed it ever before. I almost couldn't tell where it was because it feels like the walls of the vagina rather than like the cervix (if that makes sense). Also, an increase in creamy CM.Nothing outrageous but more than the previous few days. Hoping these are good signs!

Sounds promising! I bet we see a bfp from you very soon! Best of luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

Angel: have you noticed other symptoms? Something you would brush off but you noticed anyway? I started noticing a change 3DPO. Now some don't feel anything and maybe I was just hyper aware of myself. I also don't have a job or anything to distract me lol.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> Angel: have you noticed other symptoms? Something you would brush off but you noticed anyway? I started noticing a change 3DPO. Now some don't feel anything and maybe I was just hyper aware of myself. I also don't have a job or anything to distract me lol.

Thanks for the advice *Aayla*!! I'm definitely going to try to avoid testing until Saturday. I haven't necessarily noticed any other symptoms, which is freaking me out. I've been really tired, but that's not necessarily abnormal. My breasts feel sore, but I've been working out and I don't know if it's JUST the breasts or my pec muscles are sore and making me think my breasts are sore (does that make sense?). No soreness in the Nips though. There was one day where my nipples itched like crazy for a few hours but that went away. Otherwise, nothing else. And even all of those things seem really insignificant when I look at it as a big picture. It just feels like I'm over focusing when I even think about naming those as symptoms.


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Angel: have you noticed other symptoms? Something you would brush off but you noticed anyway? I started noticing a change 3DPO. Now some don't feel anything and maybe I was just hyper aware of myself. I also don't have a job or anything to distract me lol.
> 
> Thanks for the advice *Aayla*!! I'm definitely going to try to avoid testing until Saturday. I haven't necessarily noticed any other symptoms, which is freaking me out. I've been really tired, but that's not necessarily abnormal. My breasts feel sore, but I've been working out and I don't know if it's JUST the breasts or my pec muscles are sore and making me think my breasts are sore (does that make sense?). No soreness in the Nips though. There was one day where my nipples itched like crazy for a few hours but that went away. Otherwise, nothing else. And even all of those things seem really insignificant when I look at it as a big picture. It just feels like I'm over focusing when I even think about naming those as symptoms.Click to expand...


Anytime! Don't freak out over no symptoms, it's still so soon. And lots of women don't notice anything until after af is due. One day at a time. My boobs had little symptoms and it's only been in the last day or 2 that they have acted up. FX they all mean something!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yep lack of symptoms means nothing! I literally had no symptoms besides lack of af with I was pregnant with dd. Would have never known besides the growing belly and eventually, like half way through til the end, horrible heartburn. You can be totally symptom free and still be pregnant! :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

CD5......waiting waiting waiting......2 more weeks until O. This sucks! :wacko:


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies! You are, without a doubt, the best group of support I could have! :) I love you guys! :D 

So today is 8DPO and I'm nervous. In every other cycle, at 7DPO I start to get blood in CM and then spotting comes the next day and then AF the next. Since I've been on Vitex, it's been 8DPO where the blood in CM started, and continues for a couple days (just in the CM, I'd never know if I wasn't checking) and then the spotting around 10DPO and AF at 11. I'm just a little freaked out that it's going to start today. even though my cycles are not the same or normal (without vitex) the pattern of my LP has been really fairly consistent. 

And, of course I'm a bundle of nerves for my first day of school with new students at a new school. Ugh I HATE starting a new year at a new school. Everything is so different. :/ So not ready for today. Keep me in your thoughts ladies! I Need positive vibes today! At least having students all day will keep me too busy to obsess (I HOPE)!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck angel!! :hugs:

I'm CD 11 I should ovulate next week. Should. I had a scan today and both my ovaries are enlarged and I have cysts on both ovaries. She said it doen't mean I won't conceive again.


----------



## Naturalmommi

I'm CD 11 too!


----------



## Angel5000

I SURVIVED day 1 with my students, but oh LORD do my feet hurt. Good news: NO signs of blood or anything in CM! Woot! :happydance: Now if it can just stick out a few more days.  CM today was a weird combo of creamy and EW consistency but creamy color. :wacko: I'm not used to that happening post-O. 


*sequeena* is there anything they do for the cysts? Or just let them heal themselves?


----------



## Powell130

I think you're pregnant. I had that CM after O!


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> I think you're pregnant. I had that CM after O!

OMG. Really?!?!?!?!? I think I just died. Oh I hope so.


----------



## AngelOb

All your symptoms sound promising Angel. When are you testing? Trying to hold out for missed AF or do you think you'll poas soon?


----------



## Angel5000

AngelOb said:


> All your symptoms sound promising Angel. When are you testing? Trying to hold out for missed AF or do you think you'll poas soon?

Since last cycle my LP was 11 days with vitex and b6, FF is predicting that to be my predicted AF day and my recommended test day. 

I actually tested today when I got home from work. Which I know isn't great but I hadn't gone to the bathroom since probably 7am (teacher bladder + no water all day because I forgot my water bottle) so it was a long hold! It was negative but I figured what the heck. i knew it was going to be negative before I even tested, so I don't know why I bothered. Lol. 

Going to try to hold out for Saturday. Can't test in the am before then - too much to do before work and don't want to deal with it and students.


----------



## Kuji

Yeah 8dpo is still very early. I'd definitely hold off into Saturday(like you said) if I were you :) I didn't get my squinter on an IC until 10dpo!


----------



## Powell130

My tests were stark white until 9DPO this time....last time I got a stark white negative 18DPO and got a line 20DPO, didnt test the day between


----------



## linz85

Hey I didn't get my positive until Cd 53! So there's still plenty of time to let it get there :)


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well fx af dosent come and your bfp dose I will test tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning good luck o then who are about to ovulate xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Powell130 said:


> My tests were stark white until 9DPO this time....last time I got a stark white negative 18DPO and got a line 20DPO, didnt test the day between

I'm really glad to read that! It took forever to get a positive with dd so I always wondered if it would be the same thing if I conceive again. Of course it still could mean that for me but this at least gives me hope that maybe it won't! Because that makes it worse than the 2ww which is bad enough!


----------



## Powell130

Omg yes it was torture waiting. It was CD39 I got a positive with our son and CD26 this time


----------



## Angel5000

So, 9DPO. Went ahead and tested after work today with IC (about a 5 hr hold) just because. It was stark white negative. Tried inverting and nothing. But I expected that. So that didn't bother me at all. 

I did freak myself out checking my CP/CM though. Mid-morning my CP was high/soft and CM was creamy + that creamy/ew consistency I mentioned earlier. 

This afternoon CP was a little lower, probably Mid level. And because it was lower than I expected (and kind of tilty) I scratched the edge of my cervix with my nail a little (OW!!!). My cervix is already pretty sensitive, whenever my dr does my pap I always bleed, so no surprise, there was blood on my fingers. 

I'm a little worried it's AF on her way. There wasn't a lot of CM either. The blood was red/pink and usually when I get blood in CM before AF it starts out brownish and then turns to reddish. 

I'm definitely freaking out a little. :/


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> So, 9DPO. Went ahead and tested after work today with IC (about a 5 hr hold) just because. It was stark white negative. Tried inverting and nothing. But I expected that. So that didn't bother me at all.
> 
> I did freak myself out checking my CP/CM though. Mid-morning my CP was high/soft and CM was creamy + that creamy/ew consistency I mentioned earlier.
> 
> This afternoon CP was a little lower, probably Mid level. And because it was lower than I expected (and kind of tilty) I scratched the edge of my cervix with my nail a little (OW!!!). My cervix is already pretty sensitive, whenever my dr does my pap I always bleed, so no surprise, there was blood on my fingers.
> 
> I'm a little worried it's AF on her way. There wasn't a lot of CM either. The blood was red/pink and usually when I get blood in CM before AF it starts out brownish and then turns to reddish.
> 
> I'm definitely freaking out a little. :/


I have no idea how you ladies are able to constantly touch your cervix. lol Not only can I not reach right, but I'm not even sure my fingers are long enough. :haha:

The blood was likely the scratch, I wouldn't be too concerned. Try to stop checking yourself. If af is due soon, put on a panty liner and wait for her to show. :D 

You could have implantation bleeding. Many women do. 

Tomorrow night you should have a bubble bath, a glass of wine (if you drink - and no worries about possible baby the one glass won't do anything or sparkling apple juice if you don't want wine) and relax to some soft music (preferably stuff without lyrics). Just be. At this point your work is done. All you can do is wait...:coffee:


----------



## Angel5000

10DPO ladies! Last cycle was the first cycle I Got past 8DPO, and at 10DPO I was spotting/light flow and 11DPO was full AF. So, AF is due tomorrow and unless the Vitex and VitB are lengthening my LP even more (that would be impressive to go from 8day LP to 14 day :) ) then I should probably start to see some spotting today, if AF is coming. 

I "feel" out but i don't know. I woke up exhausted, despite sleeping fairly well, and my 6th period class yesterday was horrendous, and I am not entirely sure how to manage them today because I don't know them or their names well enough to really have a huge impact yet. I'm going to reveal the "scary Mrs K" (as my kids at my previous school used to say when I got pushed too far) a little early this year. lol 

As short as I am, I've got to have some sort of back up. ;) Most of these kids tower over me. lol



Aayla said:


> I have no idea how you ladies are able to constantly touch your cervix. lol Not only can I not reach right, but I'm not even sure my fingers are long enough. :haha:
> 
> The blood was likely the scratch, I wouldn't be too concerned. Try to stop checking yourself. If af is due soon, put on a panty liner and wait for her to show. :D
> 
> You could have implantation bleeding. Many women do.
> 
> Tomorrow night you should have a bubble bath, a glass of wine (if you drink - and no worries about possible baby the one glass won't do anything or sparkling apple juice if you don't want wine) and relax to some soft music (preferably stuff without lyrics). Just be. At this point your work is done. All you can do is wait...:coffee:

LoL! I think part of it has to do with the length of the vaginal canal. When I was in college I Took a class "biological principles of women's health" and we learned that the vaginal canal typically can range from 3" - 7" long. So women with a longer canal wouldn't be able to reach their cervix as easily. It also means women with a shorter canal have to be careful if their partner is particularly long, as it can cause a lot of pain and even cervical damage in some cases. Crazy, huh?!

I like how you say "try to stop". :haha: because we all know that isn't easy! :rofl: I'm going to attempt to stop. lol! Though, I can usually tell AF is coming about 2 days before by checking cervix because it gets low, hard, and I start to get blood. 

Thank you for the advice. I am definitely planning a glass of wine today. It's been a long week, and my last period class is difficult to manage. Plus, we have friends coming into town for hte weekend and while we enjoy them, they are bringing their 4 children and my houes isn't quite large enough for 4 children (ages 2, 4, 8, 10) who have never been taught that you don't run/jump/throw things in the house. It'll be a hectic weekend. I'll need the wine before they show up later tonight. :p ;)


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx


----------



## linz85

OPK's also pick up HCG too :), that's how i was told to test as mine were blazing positive xx


----------



## caz & bob

hope I get mine to then :) xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Hello Everyone!

Congrats to everyone who has got their bfp's!

Sorry I haven't been around. Had a health scare where they found a lump on my cervix and had to go for tests but luckily it's a cyst and nothing sinister and has since gone on it's own

Currently CD14 and just waiting to ovulate!


----------



## Angel5000

So, no spotting as of yet. I got curious and checked CM and I'm really pretty dry, although I got a little EW consistency CM with pink in it. Breasts are sore, (the tissue but not nipples) and I think that AF is on her way. I don't have any real serious signs except the blood in CM, but it just doesn't FEEL good. 

Since it's 10DPO I tested on IC. Stark white BFN. Guess all I can do is wait now and see if AF shows tomorrow. I'm suspecting that I'm going to start spotting tomorrow and AF on Sunday, but no guarantee. Keeping fingers crossed. If I'm out I just want AF to hurry up, and if I'm not out I want a BFP to hurry up and show up! LoL! Although, the longer the LP keeps getting, the better. 

*Unexpected* Glad that the lump wasn't anything serious!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has got their bfp's!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around. Had a health scare where they found a lump on my cervix and had to go for tests but luckily it's a cyst and nothing sinister and has since gone on it's own
> 
> Currently CD14 and just waiting to ovulate!

So so glad it was nothing serious!! Glad to see you back as well! :) best of luck this cycle!


----------



## Aayla

Angel5000 said:


> So, no spotting as of yet. I got curious and checked CM and I'm really pretty dry, although I got a little EW consistency CM with pink in it. Breasts are sore, (the tissue but not nipples) and I think that AF is on her way. I don't have any real serious signs except the blood in CM, but it just doesn't FEEL good.
> 
> Since it's 10DPO I tested on IC. Stark white BFN. Guess all I can do is wait now and see if AF shows tomorrow. I'm suspecting that I'm going to start spotting tomorrow and AF on Sunday, but no guarantee. Keeping fingers crossed. If I'm out I just want AF to hurry up, and if I'm not out I want a BFP to hurry up and show up! LoL! Although, the longer the LP keeps getting, the better.
> 
> *Unexpected* Glad that the lump wasn't anything serious!!!

check out this site. It was accurate for me. it calculates your hcg doubling rate. It gives examples for various days of implantation starting at 6DPO. When I got my first line that wasn't a squinter at 14DPO (I have an 18 day LP) it said my hcg was to be at 16. I had betas done that day and it was at 17. It was no wonder I wasn't getting any BFPs any sooner. There wasn't enough hcg. lol It calmed me down. 

You may not be able to get a detectable amount of hcg for another 4 or 5 days. This is assuming you start at 1. Some get early bfps because they start at a higher number. 

https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks *Aayla*. How do you know what number to put as your "original" amount? Or do you just play around with it? 

Tested today, 11DPO. FRER was BFN, but I think I caught the slightest hint of a line on the Wondfo. I might be seeing things though. Pic is attached.

My CM is pretty much dried up, still getting a little bit of pink/red discharge. But it's not quite like AF. Just now got the faintest bit of pink when wiping, so thinking that AF may be on her way in. Little confused because I usually get a day of brown spotting or brown/red in CM but nothing like that yet. 

As of now just waiting. . .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aayla

I started with 1 which was the likely number to start with. 

i see a line on there!!! and I wouldn't say it if I didn't honestly see it. I have tingles. I do hope it's not an evap or anything.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> I started with 1 which was the likely number to start with.
> 
> i see a line on there!!! and I wouldn't say it if I didn't honestly see it. I have tingles. I do hope it's not an evap or anything.

Yay!!!! :happydance: I'm just glad someone else sees it!!! I took the pic at about 6 minutes. The Wondfo directions say to read after 5 minutes, but the strip is still wet for a couple minutes later so I don't think this was evap. Hoping it's not a chemical because I'm worried a little about the pink I'm getting when I go to the bathroom. 

Now, yesterday I took a test, and then got distracted and forgot about it. Went back 45 minutes later and def saw a line. Was afraid it was evap so I pulled out every other Wondfo test I'd done this week from the trash and I see NO lines on any of those, so if this was evap it was the only one out of the batch that I'd gotten an evap on. 

I'm going to pick up some more at dollar tree when we go out later because that will give me something else to test with besides the Wondfo's tomorrow. I don't want to use my other FRER until at least Monday (if AF no shows) because they are a lot more $ than I want to spend if there's not going to be a BFP.


----------



## Angel5000

Just went to bathroom and bright red when I wipe. Looks like AF is here. Not very heavy though. so... If people are seeing the line in today's test, would that be a chemical?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls started spotting last night :af: got me this morning 28/29 day cycle for me fx to ever one else cd1 new cycle fx I get it this time good luck to u all xx


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

I joined this thread a couple of weeks ago and then must have accidentally unsubscribed. Congrats to all the BFPs that have happened since!

I may be 1dpo today or still waiting to ovulate. I ran out of OPKs a few days ago, but I temp and got some ovulation signs the last few days with a temp jump today. It's odd though as normally I would get 5 days to a week of EWCM, but this time just one day. I was taking soy this cycle, so maybe that messed things up. I wasn't expecting ovulation so soon (CD13 compared with CD25 usually), if that even was ovulation yesterday. If it was then our timing wasn't too bad.

Anyone else about to start their TWW?


----------



## Angel5000

:hug: caz. I'm here in joining in CD1. 

I tested again yesterday afternoon just because I had to be sure and there was a faint line. But today def nothing and bleeding still so I am out. The odd part is my cervix is still high. And not as hard as it usually is. My temps are above cover line (and up from yesterday) but because I have such odd temps it's not abnormal for me to be above cover on CD1/2 and then drop. 

Q: what do you call cd1? 
Ive heard when you get red flow and I've heard when it's heavy enough to use a liner or tampon. I e never had spotting that was red until yesterday where it was period color blood but light enough that it was not when I wipe. First time I've had what could be maybe called spotting but is red. So ... Is yesterday 1 or just spotting?

I'm pretty upset BUT I keep reminding myself if I was getting lines on the test then at least something is working right. It just didn't stick. That's one better than I e had before.


----------



## linz85

Sorry its not been your month :( I'd say full flow would be CD1, I always count full flow as CD1 but then again I never seem to have spotting. Just full on :-/


----------



## Sweetmama26

CD 12 here, my chart looks MUCH MUCH more stable than last months, I feel much more positive about it too.


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry AF got you Angel :hugs: I would call 1st day spotting, and today CD1.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies. So today is CD2. Ugh. Approximately 14 days until Ovulation. LoL and the count down begins again. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me not been on for a couple of days congrats to them who have got there :bfp: well done goodluck to them who are going to ovulate fx its my cycle is time I hope :) xx


----------



## gina236

Well I was supposed to be preventing this month. I am in training until the end of September but I believe I was ovulating yesterday (not really keeping track) and dh wouldn't take a half convincing no for an answer lol. Don't have too much hope as we have only BD once in my fertile window but that's all it took last month and I ended up pregnant (had a CP) so we shall see


----------



## Unexpected212

CD19...no ovulation. BORED


----------



## Angel5000

I'm having an odd cycle, it's CD4, and AF is now pretty light, but my cervix is high and soft. Usually at this point it is low and hard. Very odd. So I took an OPK to see what was going on and I am getting lines on my OPK. Not positives, but definitely lines. This time of month they are usually stark white. I am one who does a slow build usually so I wonder if I am going to O really early after the CP?


----------



## Aayla

Seeing lines isn't abnormal as we have LH in our system at all time. Which is why they say do not treat them like an hpt. 
But I have heard of women being more fertile after a miscarriage and some ovulate right away and not at the normal time.


----------



## Angel5000

Aayla said:


> Seeing lines isn't abnormal as we have LH in our system at all time. Which is why they say do not treat them like an hpt.
> But I have heard of women being more fertile after a miscarriage and some ovulate right away and not at the normal time.

I know the lines aren't abnormal, it just seemed weird to me because for several cycles I used OPKs from the day AF ended until O day, and they were stark white for the 14 days (back when I didn't O until day 28). When I started using Vitex and my O changed to CD16ish I found that I have stark white OPKs until about CD 8-9 and then they slowly start getting darker. Today's was as dark as I usually see an OPK about a week before O.

Of course it could be my body still getting rid of hormones frm the CP


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well :af: has goe so :sex: last night and we are again tonight doing it 2 days in a row then miss a day hope this is my cycle this time fx for us all congrats to them who have a :bfp: and well done to them who have ovulated now get to :sex: and sorry to them who :af: has got fx next cycle for you xx


----------



## Angel5000

Ok ladies, today is CD8. I took an OPK on a whim after my workout. I had about a 2 hour hold since my last bathroom visit, but I also drank about 20oz of water during my work out. It's clearly a negative OPK, but it's using very diluted urine. I'm just surprised at how dark it is based on the "sample" I used and the fact that it is SO early in my cycle (O is usually around CD16). 

I'm going to test again this afternoon, after a legitimate hold, but I think it looks like I'm definitely gearing up to O (hopefully soon).

PS: It looks darker in person. lol
 



Attached Files:







OPKcd8.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well good luck to them who are about to ovulate and congrtas to them with there :bfp: fx for the rest hope it our turn soon not gone to plan our :sex: was going to have it 2 days in a row and miss a day manged to have it twice so far cd7/8 for me its our 2 year wedding anniversary today its flying buy xx xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Angel5000 said:


> Ok ladies, today is CD8. I took an OPK on a whim after my workout. I had about a 2 hour hold since my last bathroom visit, but I also drank about 20oz of water during my work out. It's clearly a negative OPK, but it's using very diluted urine. I'm just surprised at how dark it is based on the "sample" I used and the fact that it is SO early in my cycle (O is usually around CD16).
> 
> I'm going to test again this afternoon, after a legitimate hold, but I think it looks like I'm definitely gearing up to O (hopefully soon).
> 
> PS: It looks darker in person. lol

Angel have you taken a HPT? Don't want to alarm you but when I had my ectopic I had a normal AF and I noticed soon afterwards that my cervix was still very high, which was unusual. I didn't do OPKs or HPTs but if I had, I would've got a BFP and possibly got checked out before I ended up needing a blood transfusion/ lost my ovary. I'm sure it will just be a whacky cycle for you, and hope you don't mind me saying for you to check :flower:


----------



## Powell130

Angel5000 said:


> Ok ladies, today is CD8. I took an OPK on a whim after my workout. I had about a 2 hour hold since my last bathroom visit, but I also drank about 20oz of water during my work out. It's clearly a negative OPK, but it's using very diluted urine. I'm just surprised at how dark it is based on the "sample" I used and the fact that it is SO early in my cycle (O is usually around CD16).
> 
> I'm going to test again this afternoon, after a legitimate hold, but I think it looks like I'm definitely gearing up to O (hopefully soon).
> 
> PS: It looks darker in person. lol



LH fluctuates all the time in our bodies so not too strange!


----------



## Unexpected212

CD24 and 1dpo! Ovulated CD23...insane!!! Not holding out much hope as we've not had much time to DTD


----------



## Angel5000

*Unexpected* did you do anything different this cycle to change O? Or was it just randomly different? Hope you were able to et some little guys up there. ;)



EverythingXd said:


> Angel have you taken a HPT? Don't want to alarm you but when I had my ectopic I had a normal AF and I noticed soon afterwards that my cervix was still very high, which was unusual. I didn't do OPKs or HPTs but if I had, I would've got a BFP and possibly got checked out before I ended up needing a blood transfusion/ lost my ovary. I'm sure it will just be a whacky cycle for you, and hope you don't mind me saying for you to check :flower:

Of course I don't mind! I had +HPT (very faint) the two days before AF and then the day after AF started it was even more faint and then the day after that stark white, negative. I kept taking them because I wanted to make sure that HPt was actually decreasing and gone. My OPKs are darker than they normally would be at this time of the month, but are not positive or blazing. Now that you've mentioned it I'll probably take another HPT (I have a lot of Wondfo's) just to double check.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Cd 18. Pos opk so will probably O tomorrow! Bd bd bd!


----------



## EverythingXd

Angel5000 said:


> *Unexpected* did you do anything different this cycle to change O? Or was it just randomly different? Hope you were able to et some little guys up there. ;)
> 
> 
> 
> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Angel have you taken a HPT? Don't want to alarm you but when I had my ectopic I had a normal AF and I noticed soon afterwards that my cervix was still very high, which was unusual. I didn't do OPKs or HPTs but if I had, I would've got a BFP and possibly got checked out before I ended up needing a blood transfusion/ lost my ovary. I'm sure it will just be a whacky cycle for you, and hope you don't mind me saying for you to check :flower:
> 
> Of course I don't mind! I had +HPT (very faint) the two days before AF and then the day after AF started it was even more faint and then the day after that stark white, negative. I kept taking them because I wanted to make sure that HPt was actually decreasing and gone. My OPKs are darker than they normally would be at this time of the month, but are not positive or blazing. Now that you've mentioned it I'll probably take another HPT (I have a lot of Wondfo's) just to double check.Click to expand...

Aah I'm sure you'll be clear then if you already got a negative hpt, last thing I want is to pass on my paranoia! x


----------



## Angel5000

Well I took another HPT today just to be safe. It was definitely BFN. So I think I'm good there. :)

Glad you mentioned it though, I didn't even think about possibility of ectopic. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Unexpected212

I was meant to be taking B6 to try and bring on ovulation earlier but I kept forgetting. So I ovulated later than ever haha.

3dpo and sore boobs! Trying not to think too much into it but hoping our third month of TTC is the lucky one


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I believed I O last night. Yesterday evenings O pain was intense! We BD pretty good this month. My temp rose but I also woke up 2 hrs early to pee. Went back to sleep and temped at my normal time and it shows a rise but it just makes me contemplate it since it was only on 1.5 hrs of sleep after getting up to pee! Does anyone else always wake up to pee at least once a night??


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I believed I O last night. Yesterday evenings O pain was intense! We BD pretty good this month. My temp rose but I also woke up 2 hrs early to pee. Went back to sleep and temped at my normal time and it shows a rise but it just makes me contemplate it since it was only on 1.5 hrs of sleep after getting up to pee! Does anyone else always wake up to pee at least once a night??

Yes!!! It totally got me and screwed my chart up this time around. I'm still pretty sure my suspected o date is right based on cm and everything but ugh. It seems like this cycle has been the worst with having to pee at night. I also tried upping my wager intake though as I never seem to have much ewcm so that didn't help either.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

MiraclesHappn said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I believed I O last night. Yesterday evenings O pain was intense! We BD pretty good this month. My temp rose but I also woke up 2 hrs early to pee. Went back to sleep and temped at my normal time and it shows a rise but it just makes me contemplate it since it was only on 1.5 hrs of sleep after getting up to pee! Does anyone else always wake up to pee at least once a night??
> 
> Yes!!! It totally got me and screwed my chart up this time around. I'm still pretty sure my suspected o date is right based on cm and everything but ugh. It seems like this cycle has been the worst with having to pee at night. I also tried upping my wager intake though as I never seem to have much ewcm so that didn't help either.Click to expand...

I actually also temped at 230 (when I woke to pee) just in case I didnt fall back asleep well, it was only 97.16. Then at my normal time it was 97.44 which was a good rise but due to getting up to pee it makes me OCD about it being right! I overthink things lol! I used a temp adjuster to compare, and it said the adjusted temp would be 97.54 so I think the temp of 97.44 that I got was fairly accuate. I just hate how I HAD to pee last night of all nights!!! Literally the most important temp day (day after O)!!! TTC and temping can really make you go crazy! :wacko:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Unexpected212 said:


> I was meant to be taking B6 to try and bring on ovulation earlier but I kept forgetting. So I ovulated later than ever haha.
> 
> 3dpo and sore boobs! Trying not to think too much into it but hoping our third month of TTC is the lucky one

Its our third cycle TTC as well! Hopefully "the third time's the charm"
:thumbup: FX FX for us!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I actually also temped at 230 (when I woke to pee) just in case I didnt fall back asleep well, it was only 97.16. Then at my normal time it was 97.44 which was a good rise but due to getting up to pee it makes me OCD about it being right! I overthink things lol! I used a temp adjuster to compare, and it said the adjusted temp would be 97.54 so I think the temp of 97.44 that I got was fairly accuate. I just hate how I HAD to pee last night of all nights!!! Literally the most important temp day (day after O)!!! TTC and temping can really make you go crazy! :wacko:

Yep same thing here! I ruined my temps right at o time. The thing that made it worse was I wasn't even expecting o as early as it came this time so it really makes me doubt the day but we should be covered no matter what so I try not to worry. Just mostly wish I had more confirmation I actually O'd but what will be will be, right?? Lol


----------



## Angel5000

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I believed I O last night. Yesterday evenings O pain was intense! We BD pretty good this month. My temp rose but I also woke up 2 hrs early to pee. Went back to sleep and temped at my normal time and it shows a rise but it just makes me contemplate it since it was only on 1.5 hrs of sleep after getting up to pee! Does anyone else always wake up to pee at least once a night??

I do pretty often. Especially when I'm trying to get enough water and I have to make up for it at night because I don't drink enough during the day (too hard to get to a bathroom when I'm teaching!). It really can screw with temps. 

I can't really temp when I wake up early because my thermometer only saves the last 1 temp, and I'm not going to turn on a light and record the temp (and wake up DH), and I'm not in any shape of mind to think about looking and writing it down when I wake up again. :/


----------



## Powell130

I get up to pee at least once a night regularly (now more that I'm pregnant, but always have at least once when not) and was able to see O on my chart.
If you go to bed say 11PM and usyally get up to pee around 3-4AM then up for the day at 6-7AM then you may find temping when you get up to pee. But if its irregular then stick to regular temp time. (times are just example, basically if you get a consistent longer sleep before getting up to pee around the same time vs getting up to pee at random times)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> I get up to pee at least once a night regularly (now more that I'm pregnant, but always have at least once when not) and was able to see O on my chart.
> If you go to bed say 11PM and usyally get up to pee around 3-4AM then up for the day at 6-7AM then you may find temping when you get up to pee. But if its irregular then stick to regular temp time. (times are just example, basically if you get a consistent longer sleep before getting up to pee around the same time vs getting up to pee at random times)

I pee at random times! But 3 days a week I'm up at 4:45 for work so I have been using that as my temp time. On my days off Im up at 730 but I set my alarm for 445 and temp then go back to sleep. This has been working well for me. Sometimes Im lucky and wake to pee within 30-45 min of my temping time and I just temp then. My chart is so weird this cycle with that really low dip at CD 11, hopefully Ive had strong hormones because then my lining should be nice and squishy for egg! O pain was intense as well, not sure how bad it is suppose to hurt, my pain was about a 3-4 on a 10 scale but we BD during the O pain and by the time we were done, the pain was gone. Maybe I got the egg out during our BD! That would be great since the swimmers should surely make it there! 
Btw how have you been feeling Powell? Have you got to see bean yet?


----------



## Powell130

That sounds good enough to get accurate temps ! Your timing sounds pretty great too!

I've been doing great! I havent been able to see bubs yet but found a heartbeat Monday at 8w1d (and everyday since lol) so I feel pretty good about that!


----------



## Angel5000

So, because of my temp rises, and because my cervix has been High and Soft, FF has determined that I am 3DPO. I don't know that I buy it though. I haven't really had any EWcm, just the start of what might be a mix of EWcm and Sticky. Odd. :/ If I did O, we at least got in a couple days of BD. But I don't think I did, I haven't been getting +OPKs and I usually get a pretty good OPK. It's only dotted CH because of that. Blah. 

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Unexpected212

6dpo! Not much going on except sore boobs but feeling positive :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

4 dpo.....creamy cm with stretchy snot-like yellow mixed in, just like last cycle, seems to be my normal post-O. Otherwise not much going on. If af comes in 10 days, I will book my hotel for Epcot food and wine festival, that would be an upside to a bfn, although I would MUCH rather have a bfp!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Angel5000 said:


> So, because of my temp rises, and because my cervix has been High and Soft, FF has determined that I am 3DPO. I don't know that I buy it though. I haven't really had any EWcm, just the start of what might be a mix of EWcm and Sticky. Odd. :/ If I did O, we at least got in a couple days of BD. But I don't think I did, I haven't been getting +OPKs and I usually get a pretty good OPK. It's only dotted CH because of that. Blah.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.

Hey Angel! That happened to me last month with FF. However my temp dropped, the O prediction lines went away and a few days later, I O'd according to my OPK, my temp dropped then rose for 3 consecutive days (again), and the O prediction lines came back on a more accurate day. I still think I O'd a day sooner than it says...maybe even 2, but whatever. lol...


----------



## magicalmom2be

NurseMommyTTC said:


> 4 dpo.....creamy cm with stretchy snot-like yellow mixed in, just like last cycle, seems to be my normal post-O. Otherwise not much going on. If af comes in 10 days, I will book my hotel for Epcot food and wine festival, that would be an upside to a bfn, although I would MUCH rather have a bfp!

I like that you have a plan to do something super fun if AF comes. Sounds like something I would like to implement in my TTC journey. Every cycle, plan to do something fun if AF comes (something that you couldn't do if you have the BFP...such as a wine festival)! Anything that will keep me from singing the blues...because I know how sad I can get.

I'll be TTC first cycle in October. Been lurking in this forum forever, though... lol....


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

magicalmom2be said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo.....creamy cm with stretchy snot-like yellow mixed in, just like last cycle, seems to be my normal post-O. Otherwise not much going on. If af comes in 10 days, I will book my hotel for Epcot food and wine festival, that would be an upside to a bfn, although I would MUCH rather have a bfp!
> 
> I like that you have a plan to do something super fun if AF comes. Sounds like something I would like to implement in my TTC journey. Every cycle, plan to do something fun if AF comes (something that you couldn't do if you have the BFP...such as a wine festival)! Anything that will keep me from singing the blues...because I know how sad I can get.
> 
> I'll be TTC first cycle in October. Been lurking in this forum forever, though... lol....Click to expand...

My birthday is next month so I definitely wanted to do something fun! And it will help deal with a bfn, last cycle I bought a kitten the day after af came! Hopefully I get pregnant soon or I'm gonna be out of money from going on trips and buying pets haha!


----------



## magicalmom2be

NurseMommyTTC said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo.....creamy cm with stretchy snot-like yellow mixed in, just like last cycle, seems to be my normal post-O. Otherwise not much going on. If af comes in 10 days, I will book my hotel for Epcot food and wine festival, that would be an upside to a bfn, although I would MUCH rather have a bfp!
> 
> I like that you have a plan to do something super fun if AF comes. Sounds like something I would like to implement in my TTC journey. Every cycle, plan to do something fun if AF comes (something that you couldn't do if you have the BFP...such as a wine festival)! Anything that will keep me from singing the blues...because I know how sad I can get.
> 
> I'll be TTC first cycle in October. Been lurking in this forum forever, though... lol....Click to expand...
> 
> My birthday is next month so I definitely wanted to do something fun! And it will help deal with a bfn, last cycle I bought a kitten the day after af came! Hopefully I get pregnant soon or I'm gonna be out of money from going on trips and buying pets haha!Click to expand...

Aww!!! How sweet! A kitten! 

Years ago, when I lost my second angel, DP bought me a kitten. Named her Frankie. Never got her fixed and she had enough babies for all of us! I miss Frankie. I now have a cat named Penelope. She's my baby for now. 

Don't go broke from BFNs! LOL... Sounds like me, though! I'm an emotional eater and shopper. If I go too many months getting BFNs, I'll be a super fat lady with a whole bunch of stuff! lol...


----------



## MiraclesHappn

magicalmom2be said:


> I'll be TTC first cycle in October. Been lurking in this forum forever, though... lol....

That's coming up quick! Is there something special about October, a reason you're waiting? I hope it happens quickly for you! I see you've been temping so do you have a good idea already when you'll be O'ing?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Magicalmom I adopted a little orange kitty, and he is one of the best pets ive had. My 4 yr old daughter also loves him, so we can love on him for a little while! I also am going on a family trip to northern GA in November to stay in the mountains in a cabin so, if I am still not pregnant by then, I will be able to have more fun! I am also in the summber months for due dates, which I dont prefer. DD's birthday is July 6 and its always wayyyy too hot to do anything outdoors. But if I have another summer baby, that would be OK because I'd just be so happy to have another baby!


----------



## magicalmom2be

@MiraclesHappn-- Forced to wait because DP is out of town during O. I've been temping for the past couple of months to get an idea of my O patterns. Plus it seemed like a cool little experiment. Hoping my miracle happens first cycle out. But then again all this time we've been NTNP, so we'll see how it goes.

NurseMom--He sounds like a cutie pie. And I bet your daughter is in love with her little pal! Sounds like you've got some cool things lined up that can keep you from getting depressed about possible BFNs. And my plan is to do the same exact thing.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

magicalmom2be said:


> @MiraclesHappn-- Forced to wait because DP is out of town during O. I've been temping for the past couple of months to get an idea of my O patterns. Plus it seemed like a cool little experiment. Hoping my miracle happens first cycle out. But then again all this time we've been NTNP, so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> NurseMom--He sounds like a cutie pie. And I bet your daughter is in love with her little pal! Sounds like you've got some cool things lined up that can keep you from getting depressed about possible BFNs. And my plan is to do the same exact thing.

I hope you get your miracle right away too! That makes sense though. Are you doing anything special this upcoming cycle? Also have you found through temping that you o pretty regularly?


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- it's been awhile since I've been over here. I really struggled last cycle with not ovulating on clomid and part of this one being unsure. But I feeling much better and more optimistic now. I will be cd 14 on Sunday. I was just temping to confirm o but I have done a few opks. Nothing yet. 

I always enjoy a bottle of my favorite wine when af shows. Usually takes 3-4 days and it always makes me feel better. It could be it's always after ds goes to bed and I can relax some. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

We have a kitty :) Love kitty cuddles always cheer me up 

7dpo and feeling pregnant but trying not to get my hopes up as it might just be wishful thinking!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> We have a kitty :) Love kitty cuddles always cheer me up
> 
> 7dpo and feeling pregnant but trying not to get my hopes up as it might just be wishful thinking!

8dpo here and I keep going back and forth. Sometimes I feel like something is up, mostly just because I've had a weird feeling in my boobs and they've been itching! But then I decide it's in my head. Totally discouraged this morning after temping though. Definitely not getting excited with this being my last definite shot, I'm just preparing for a long road ahead. I really hope your gut feeling is right for you though!! When will you start testing? Are you having any specific symptoms?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- it's been awhile since I've been over here. I really struggled last cycle with not ovulating on clomid and part of this one being unsure. But I feeling much better and more optimistic now. I will be cd 14 on Sunday. I was just temping to confirm o but I have done a few opks. Nothing yet.
> 
> I always enjoy a bottle of my favorite wine when af shows. Usually takes 3-4 days and it always makes me feel better. It could be it's always after ds goes to bed and I can relax some. :)

So sorry about not O'ing :( fx this cycle you relsease a strong eggy!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

5 dpo, nice high temps. Makes me happy.


----------



## krissie328

I woke up with spotting this morning. I'm currently cd 14. Tmi- it was bright red and it was enough go be on my panties. Any ideas?


----------



## gina236

Could be ovulation bleed..?


----------



## Angel5000

Hey everyone! My temps finally dropped again and FF took away my CH. And, I got some EW cm today so I think I'm going to O on regular schedule . :)

I love how everyone is talking about their cats. I have two dogs, Zeus and Angel, and those are my babies. ;) 

*krissie* - are you due to O soon? Could maybe be ovulation bleeding?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies, I think it's ovulation bleeding. It seems to have stopped.


----------



## Unexpected212

8dpo....feel like AF is coming any second and BFN...

Having a short luteal phase is so annoying! It was 10 days last months and 9 days this month...grrrr


----------



## magicalmom2be

Unexpected212 said:


> We have a kitty :) Love kitty cuddles always cheer me up
> 
> 7dpo and feeling pregnant but trying not to get my hopes up as it might just be wishful thinking!

Kitty cuddles are the best! She always comes around when I'm down, purring and cuddling up. My Penelope is the sweetest thing...when she's not acting out! lol...


----------



## magicalmom2be

Angel5000 said:


> Hey everyone! My temps finally dropped again and FF took away my CH. And, I got some EW cm today so I think I'm going to O on regular schedule . :)
> 
> I love how everyone is talking about their cats. I have two dogs, Zeus and Angel, and those are my babies. ;)
> 
> *krissie* - are you due to O soon? Could maybe be ovulation bleeding?

Hey Angel!

I knew your temp would drop again and the lines would go away! Happened to me last month. Good to see that your O appears to be on regular schedule!

I'm a dog lover, too! Love the name Zeus!


----------



## magicalmom2be

gina236 said:


> Could be ovulation bleed..?

I agree, Gina! Sounds like O bleeding.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks *magicalmom*! The name is sort of an oxymoron with him, he's such a coward and a big baby. :haha: But he's a great cuddler!


----------



## Unexpected212

I got a super faint positive on a FRER today at 10dpo...It's faint but DH and my mum can see it quite clearly.

Trying not to get too excited as I'm cramping quite badly!


----------



## Tesh23

Unexpected I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Forgot to update on this thread that I got my faint bfp on 12 September and my bfp on 14 September! We are team yellow!!

Also I got my bfp 2- 3days before expected af, and cramped quite a bit on the day af was due, so cramping can also be a good sign!! Goodluck and keep us updated!!

Also please post your tests if u can? :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Awh congratulations!

If this bean sticks I'm going to be team yellow as well :) I found out with the first two. Would love a surprise.


----------



## Unexpected212

I am going to take another test in the morning and if the line is clearer I will post a picture. This line isn't showing up great in pics.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats to both of you!! Cramping is definitely normal so I would try to not stress it! When would af be due for you? Fx'd you get darker lines and you can ease your mind and get excited soon! :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Congrats Tesh! And Unexpected, I will keep my fx for you! 

8 dpo here, and a temp dip close to coverline. Ive never had a dip that low. I also feel small cramps. Hope its all good signs!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats *Tesh*!! I'm keeping my FX for you, *Unexpected*!!

*NurseMommy* That looks like a big dip! FX it's implantation!! 

My temp is back up again today, I'm doing a yo-yo between 97.18 and 96.80. So frustrating. CD18 today and since I started the Gaia Vitex I normally O around CD15-16.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks Angel! My LP is usually 12/13 days so I know its not af cramps. But I dont wanna get my hopes up!


----------



## Unexpected212

Technically she is due yesterday or today based on a 9/10 day luteal phase :)

Can't wait till I get my hands on more tests


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> Technically she is due yesterday or today based on a 9/10 day luteal phase :)
> 
> Can't wait till I get my hands on more tests

That's a wonderful sign then! I can't wait to see some pictures! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thank u ladies :flower: 

Unexpected can't wait to see your update!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on the bfps!


----------



## linz85

Yey congrats both on the BFP's! :D


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

9 dpo and my temp jumped back up! Fx it's accurate and I had an implantation dip. But as usual, trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Powell130

Eeekkkk NurseMommy. This may be it for you!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell130 said:


> Eeekkkk NurseMommy. This may be it for you!

I really hope so! Even more, if it IS then I hope it's a sticky one! I'll be a nervous wreck until baby is in my arms! Lol


----------



## Unexpected212

It was barely visible yesterday at 10dpo and pretty obvious today at 11dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gina236

Congrats unexpected212!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you!!

Fingers crossed for many more BFP's here :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow that is a beautiful and VERY definite bfp!! Major congrats! Wishing you a perfect 9 months!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats unexpected!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay!! Congrats unexpected!!! :happydance: 

Update page 1! ;)


----------



## EverythingXd

Congrats Unexpected, beautiful line! H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats *unexpected!!!* That's a gorgeous BFP!!!!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Yay another BFP! Congrats!


----------



## linz85

ongrats Unexpected!! :) ~Yey!

Lets get some more bfp's girls, fingers crossed for you all :) xx


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Temp up again! Still trying not to over analyze and get too excited. Took a wondfo this morning and bfn but it might still be too early. Fx and baby dust to myself and everyone else waiting to test!


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Temp up again! Still trying not to over analyze and get too excited. Took a wondfo this morning and bfn but it might still be too early. Fx and baby dust to myself and everyone else waiting to test!

If that was an implant dip two days ago, it wont show up yet! Good luck!


----------



## Angel5000

*nursemommy* oh I hope it is implantation dip!! FX!! I'm so excited to see a BFP! :) If that was a dip though you probably have another day or two before it shows.


----------



## Unexpected212

Fingers crossed for you nurse mummy.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks everyone. My temp dipped a little today but it's still well above the CL and I also took it an hr early but I had to as I had to pee and it was after a decent sleep. So I figured it would be more accurate than taking it again an hr later. I also had very vivid (bad) dreams last night, including my father in law shooting himself and another about losing my kitty. Horrible dreams. Hope that's not bad luck lol


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Took a wondfo and equate test (didnt wanna waste a frer) and both stark white bfn 
:( hopefully im one of those people who get later bfp's.


----------



## Powell130

If the dip was implant you still may not test positive until tomorrow at the earliest because it takes 4 days for the HCG to get into your urine


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thats what im hoping for Powell! With DD I didnt test until 17 dpo (i was only temping, so I guess thats considered ntnp) and it was obvious bfp but still couldve been a bit darker so maybe i take longer. My temps with her also were pretty flat most of my LP so looked like nothing was going on. here is my chart from DD 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2010-09-28


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Powell how many dpo were you with your bfp? And when do you think you implanted?


----------



## Powell130

This time I had to of implanted 5DPO because I got my first faint lines at 9DPO

With our son I was 20DPO and think I implanted 12DPO


----------



## Unexpected212

Vivid dreams is ALWAYS one of my symptoms I hardly dream normally


----------



## Unexpected212

I didn't get a decent BFP with my daughter till like 14dpo they were all squinters!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hoping my frer tomorrow shows something!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congrats to them with they :bfp: and good luck to them who are ovulating and good luck for next cycle to them who :af: got xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck with your test in the morning nursemommy!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks Miracles! I had a bfn on my frer, at 12 dpo I dont like that.....hope i still have a chance but not keeping my hopes up. I thought there would be something there at 12 dpo. So today has started out horrible, work called and said Im a no call/no show when the printout I have at home does not have me on today so someone went on and added me to the schedule today, not sure who or when....so now i have anxiety about that! A bfp wouldve at least made that situation better :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh no! That is horrible. Surely you can show them your print out and prove that you had no idea, right? I hope it all gets worked out in your favor! 

Even with a bfn your temps look really good!! When did you get a bfp with dd? Do you know? Also when is af due?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Af is due Tuesday. And with Dd I didn't even test until like 17 dpo. I was only temping that month and assuming I wasn't pregnant because it was my first real cycle off the pill and I was naaive. So I have no idea how early I could've gotten a bfp with her! I'm hoping it's just taking longer to show on a urine test.


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck Nurse Mummy...still got my fingers crossed for you! Every pregnancy is so different. Lets hope for a late implanter :) sorry about the work stress ,not what you need!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hey guys I was at target today and they have a deal if you buy any two First Response items you get a $5 target card. It also has rebate offers on the boxes. I got a frer box and a box of gold digitals. Fx I get to use them! Even more fx they show up bfp!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Af is due Tuesday. And with Dd I didn't even test until like 17 dpo. I was only temping that month and assuming I wasn't pregnant because it was my first real cycle off the pill and I was naaive. So I have no idea how early I could've gotten a bfp with her! I'm hoping it's just taking longer to show on a urine test.

I hope so too! I still have a good feeling about this cycle for you! Your temps just look awesome! I had a small glimmer of hope this morning, temp went back up (after two minor falls before that) and when I got up to use the bathroom I checked my cervix and it had gone from being long and hard to where I could barely even find it because everything was so mushy and blended together, if that makes sense at all. But just checked it this evening and it's back to being lowered and hard. I also am getting af cramps, due tomorrow and I'm positive she will be here on time. Only thing I'm really bummed about is how extra hard it will be for us from here on out with DH's new job :dohh: Oh well, it will happen when it's supposed to! Just might be a year or two now :haha: 

Are you testing again in the am?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I think im going to wait until tuesday. Unless my temp makes a big jump! But I have a feeling its gonna drop. Af is due tuesday so I figured if I test tuesday and still bfn, af is on the way. I really like how my temps look but I just try not to over analyze because I dont wanna get too bummed if/when af comes. I figured my temp dip at 8 dpo was implantation, but if a frer detects such small amounts of hcg, I thought it would have definitely showed something by 12 dpo. Thats why im losing hope, I have not had one test that showed anything. I guess I will know in just a few days time!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I think im going to wait until tuesday. Unless my temp makes a big jump! But I have a feeling its gonna drop. Af is due tuesday so I figured if I test tuesday and still bfn, af is on the way. I really like how my temps look but I just try not to over analyze because I dont wanna get too bummed if/when af comes. I figured my temp dip at 8 dpo was implantation, but if a frer detects such small amounts of hcg, I thought it would have definitely showed something by 12 dpo. Thats why im losing hope, I have not had one test that showed anything. I guess I will know in just a few days time!

The last few days of the tww are always the worst for me! Have you tried that hcg calculator thing that someone suggested last month I believe. Although I was never sure what amount to start with when I tried it but maybe it would give you a good idea?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Just as I thought, temp dropped today right on time. Af should be here tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## Unexpected212

Still got my fingers crossed. Your not out until she's here x


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Trying to keep optimistic but so far all cycles I've dropped at 13 dpo and then af comes at 14 dpo. I did sleep really well, right through to my temp time but I don't think that would cause such a huge dip.


----------



## Angel5000

*NurseMommy* So sorry. :(


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks everyone. Af is here. I love how I know my body so well, my cycles have been 31-32 days and ive known exactly when I O, which is why I am confused as to why nothing has happened yet. But I have a lot of events coming up that I would rather not be pregnant during, so this cycle will be ntnp. Then next cycle I will start TTC again. I am still going to temp though. And holy cow I have bad cramps! Feeling a bit down in the dumps, I really wanted that bfp :( and its raining and yucky here in FL today so it makes my mood worse. Oh well, me and my couch are going to have some time together today! Thanks for the support ladies, and I hope to keep seeing you guys until we ALL get our bfp!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry to hear that. I'm sure next month will be your month :)

It's ok to feel sad. I almost cried every time AF got me!


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: *nursemommy*


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks everyone. Im mostly disappointed and frustrated but its only been 3 cycles, I know there many other women who have been trying for a lot longer. Hopefully one day soon I will be blessed with a healthy sticky bean and DD can finally be a big sissy <3


----------



## Powell130

So sorry nursemommy! Keep in mind that even with the healthiest of couples, you only have a 25%-30% chance of concieving each month when intercourse is times correctly and most couples will concieve within.6 months but can take up to a year! So just look at it this way, odds are getting better and you're just day closer to your BFP each morning!!


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: nursemommy, fx this is your cycle.


----------



## Kuji

Nursemommy it's fine! I cried like a baby when at cycle 3 I got AF. Just keep trying(when you want to of course) and you'll get your bfp soon! Just keep it up, you're doing great! 

Fx that the next cycle you're ttc, it'll be your cycle! :flower:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

thanks ladies <3


----------



## linz85

Any updates on anyone? This thread has gone a little quiet xx


----------



## EverythingXd

AF paid me a visit this morning so I'm CD1 for new cycle. I had a 12 day LP though and no spotting so pretty happy about that! :thumbup:

Good luck to all the ladies yet to test x


----------



## Unexpected212

No updates other than booked a private scan at 8 weeks :)


----------



## Powell130

Nothing to report here either. Dr appt friday but may have to reschedule. Getting close to second tri! I cant wait to get there with the decreased risk of miscarriage


----------



## krissie328

I am pretty sure I am 1 dpo today. I got a positive opk on Oct. 3rd and had terrible pain/cramping that night. So I am certain I ovulated then. I am waiting on FF to confirm. I have had a rough few days with temping so I am hoping that doesn't mess it up to bad.


----------



## Unexpected212

Have you decided if your gonna have a scan Powell? Do you have a doppler? If you have to wait till 20 weeks for scan a doppler could be good?


----------



## Unexpected212

krissie328 said:


> I am pretty sure I am 1 dpo today. I got a positive opk on Oct. 3rd and had terrible pain/cramping that night. So I am certain I ovulated then. I am waiting on FF to confirm. I have had a rough few days with temping so I am hoping that doesn't mess it up to bad.

fingers crossed you get an october bfp :)


----------



## Angel5000

I'm 9DPO today. Had some promising symptoms along the way, but today I had some red in my CM when I checked cervix. This is on par for AF (typical cycle: 9dpo red tinge in CM, 10DPO = more red, 11DPO spotting, then AF next day). The only cycle I haven't had this happen was last cycle when I had my chemical. 

Sooooo I'm pretty sure I'm out for the cycle. Since we are not going to try during the next couple months because I don't want at due date that will make me miss the first month of the school year (really hard as a teacher), it looks like I'll be out until we decide to start trying again (probably January sometime). Trying to be positive, but mostly I'm just really upset. It's DH's birthday today....I wanted so bad to give him an awesome birthday gift of a BFP. :(


----------



## Powell130

Unexpected212 said:


> Have you decided if your gonna have a scan Powell? Do you have a doppler? If you have to wait till 20 weeks for scan a doppler could be good?

Its not up to me, its up to the doc so I won't know until I actually see him at my appt. If I don't get one at the doc, we'll get a private one around 15 weeks. Theres no way I'm waiting until 20 weeks to see this baby lol I have a doppler and hear baby every day but its just not the same


----------



## Unexpected212

Angel,

Fingers crossed AF stay away!


----------



## linz85

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and finally got an EDD. 19th April :-/ My last period was 20th June with a normal 32 days cycle previous to this.. could of sworn I'd get an earlier date that this lol. Everything looks ok on the scan thankfully. Definatley only 1 in there. Will be staying team yellow even though I need to know if its a boy! 

Good Luck To all the ladies for this month/next xxx


----------



## Angel5000

Today is 11DPO. AF is due today. The last two days I've had no spotting, but had tinge of red on fingers when checking CM (CM has been mostly dry the last couple days, little wet but not creamy anymore). The 10DPO did not progress with an increase in bloody CM like I expected so that throws me off a little. Tested today on IC and BFN. Guess I've just got to wait and see. I have one more IC left and 1 FRER, so I am going to hold off for a few more days to test again if AF doesn't show. 

Yesterday's temp was a huge drop but that's because I Took it at 3am instead of 5am, because I was awake and I could tell I wasn't going back to sleep right away. Today's temp was back up to 97.6 but I woke up and 3am, then woke up at 4:15am, and then woke up at 5am (alarm) and temped. So it isn't exactly accurate. :/ So frustrating.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Angel. Fx you the witch stays away. 

Linz- I am glad your scan went well. Props for staying team yellow. I couldn't do it. 

Afm, I am 3 dpo. I am still waiting on crosshairs but my temps have been up the last two days so I suspect I will get them tomorrow pending another high temp. Then we can all celebrate my first crosshairs. :happydance: Or maybe its just me. :blush:


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay for a great 12 week scan :) 

And also sending much baby dust to those in TWW

Stay away AF!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Angel5000 said:


> Today is 11DPO. AF is due today. The last two days I've had no spotting, but had tinge of red on fingers when checking CM (CM has been mostly dry the last couple days, little wet but not creamy anymore). The 10DPO did not progress with an increase in bloody CM like I expected so that throws me off a little. Tested today on IC and BFN. Guess I've just got to wait and see. I have one more IC left and 1 FRER, so I am going to hold off for a few more days to test again if AF doesn't show.
> 
> Yesterday's temp was a huge drop but that's because I Took it at 3am instead of 5am, because I was awake and I could tell I wasn't going back to sleep right away. Today's temp was back up to 97.6 but I woke up and 3am, then woke up at 4:15am, and then woke up at 5am (alarm) and temped. So it isn't exactly accurate. :/ So frustrating.

Best of luck!! Fx'd the witch doesn't make an appearance!


----------



## Angel5000

Well, looks like I'm out. AF showed today. This morning no sign, cervix was high and soft. Took test but BFN. Went to bathroom on my prep period and had bright red when wiping. Shortly later came the incredibly painful cramping, though it felt more like pressure than normal cramps. Either way, AF made her presence. :(


----------



## krissie328

So sorry angel. :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry angel!! Best of luck for next cycle!


----------



## linz85

So sorry! :( 

Onwards and upwards for the next cycle xx


----------



## krissie328

I got solid crosshairs today! :happydance: Ff put me ovulating one day later then I think I actually did. But that's probably because I messed up the day of and after my positive opk.


----------



## krissie328

Double post.


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> I got solid crosshairs today! :happydance: Ff put me ovulating one day later then I think I actually did. But that's probably because I messed up the day of and after my positive opk.

:happydance: 
you need to put your chart in your signature so I can stalk your after O temps lol


----------



## Powell130

Switched OB's this morning! Now I'm getting the 12 week testing and US! My first visit is Tuesday at 10AM and they'll schedule the US then, I'm shooting for next Friday since she said they can usually get you in in a few days :) I'm so happy now as we were going to pay for a private one just to see baby but now we get the US and it'll be an OB doing it, not just for fun.


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> :happydance:
> you need to put your chart in your signature so I can stalk your after O temps lol

Done :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> Switched OB's this morning! Now I'm getting the 12 week testing and US! My first visit is Tuesday at 10AM and they'll schedule the US then, I'm shooting for next Friday since she said they can usually get you in in a few days :) I'm so happy now as we were going to pay for a private one just to see baby but now we get the US and it'll be an OB doing it, not just for fun.

That is great news!! I am glad you were able to change and will get to see baby soon!!


----------



## Angel5000

Powell130 said:


> Switched OB's this morning! Now I'm getting the 12 week testing and US! My first visit is Tuesday at 10AM and they'll schedule the US then, I'm shooting for next Friday since she said they can usually get you in in a few days :) I'm so happy now as we were going to pay for a private one just to see baby but now we get the US and it'll be an OB doing it, not just for fun.

So exciting!!!


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Switched OB's this morning! Now I'm getting the 12 week testing and US! My first visit is Tuesday at 10AM and they'll schedule the US then, I'm shooting for next Friday since she said they can usually get you in in a few days :) I'm so happy now as we were going to pay for a private one just to see baby but now we get the US and it'll be an OB doing it, not just for fun.
> 
> That is great news!! I am glad you were able to change and will get to see baby soon!!Click to expand...

thanx!! And your temp shift is beautiful!! Good luck!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry AF got you Angel :hugs:

Excellent that you got your crosshairs Krissie! Good luck... ! :flower:

Powell, that's great getting your US soon, not long now until you see your baby! :baby:

No news from me, I'm at the boring part of the cycle at the moment - CD4 and AF light so hopefully will be gone soon.


----------



## linz85

Had to go tyo a&e last night as I was bleeding bright red blood. Im 12+6 today.
they did my bloods and a speculum exam and doctors told me my cervix was closed so that was good and the bleeding had stopped. 
God knows whats going on??
On another note, I found the heartbeat today on my home doppler so that's given me some hope :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

linz85 said:


> Had to go tyo a&e last night as I was bleeding bright red blood. Im 12+6 today.
> they did my bloods and a speculum exam and doctors told me my cervix was closed so that was good and the bleeding had stopped.
> God knows whats going on??
> On another note, I found the heartbeat today on my home doppler so that's given me some hope :)

Oh no! I'm glad they said everything looks ok but I'm sure that was absolutely terrifying! :hugs: I've read many times that bleeding is common. Have you ever experienced it before? Will definitely be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that the bleeding doesn't return! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Fingers crossed for eveyone this cycle!!!

Linz...You poor thing you must have been terrified!!! Are they going to give you a scan ? could be a subchorionic hematoma ??


----------



## Unexpected212

MiraclesHappn...didn't realise our due dates were so close! I'm due 5th


----------



## Powell130

Krissie your temps look beautiful!!


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> Krissie your temps look beautiful!!

Thanks, I am pretty excited with them.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> MiraclesHappn...didn't realise our due dates were so close! I'm due 5th

Oh wow I didn't either! At least if I did I have since forgotten :haha: that is super exciting!! I really hope they don't change my due date much this time as last time they changed it about two weeks I believe.


----------



## Unexpected212

By my LMP I'm about 7.5 weeks because I have ridiculously long cycles. But because I know when I ovulated I worked my due date at 5th June :) be interesting to see what my 12 week dating scan says!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Unexpected212 said:


> By my LMP I'm about 7.5 weeks because I have ridiculously long cycles. But because I know when I ovulated I worked my due date at 5th June :) be interesting to see what my 12 week dating scan says!

My due date only changed by a day or two based on ovulation vs lmp, but I just figured out what day I should say my lmp was to get the same due date that I do if I use my o date, if that makes any sense whatsoever, and that's what I told the doctor's office because I know they generally don't like to go off of o date. Man 12 weeks still seems so far away, doesn't it?! Bleh.


----------



## linz85

Thanks girls, been for a scan today and baby was still happy and healthy with a good heartbeat, the sonographer could still see a small area with blood so she said I might get a bit more blood or brown discharge or my body might reabsorb it. So relieved. She said the blood didn't come from the baby or the sac which is a great sign.

This baby better be a little boy for all the trouble it's given me so far lol, I never had anything like this with my two girls. I had a heart attack when I saw the blood Sunday night xx


----------



## linz85

Anyone else get their BFP or not? This thred seems to of died :( xx


----------



## Powell130

I think this is where I remember you f4om Lindz!


----------



## Angel5000

No BFP for me :( But I did finally get CH's today. Apparently when I'm off vitex I am back to a long(er) cycle with a late O. AF is due for me next weekend.


----------



## Unexpected212

How is everyone getting on :)


----------



## Angel5000

Hi Unexpected! :) 

AFM, I'm finally 4DPO, but my temp took a huge dive today below CH. Not sure why. Hoping it goes back up again tomorrow.


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck hope this is your month!


----------



## linz85

Were all good over here. Nothing to report really, had 20 week scan, everything is fine. Saw a bit of a potty shot when she was measuring the femur and it looked like girl bits to me so I kinda know were having another girl even though we told her we didn't want to know the sex :-/ xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I wouldn't be so sure! At my gender scan with my daughter I was like 'Oh I see a penis!!!' and she was like...it's a girl haha.

Hope everyone is getting on ok :)

I'm finding out the gender of this little one on Christmas. I wanted to be team yellow but my husband and little boy are dying to know.


----------



## linz85

Well I could see 3 lines and from all the scan pics I've looked at online, everything points to a girl heh, it would be grand if it were a boy but I'm happy either way :)


----------



## Powell130

Anatomy scan is Dec 23rd :happydance: I can't wait to see my baby boy again


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay! I find out the gender xmas day and my anatomy scan is the 14th jan...excited!!!!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

I am 11 weeks on Thursday, no scan yet, hoping to get date soon, trying to buy a home Doppler to help eliminate my anxiety over having another miscarriage, major depression this time worrying over every little twinge and scared to see blood, not bleeding at all, but last time that's how it started...... Stickie dust to all


----------



## linz85

Hope you all had a great Xmas x


----------



## linz85

Is this now a dead thread?


----------



## Angel5000

I think so. I've been in a couple other threads for awhile now, this one seems to have died off. Most people have their BFP (yay!), and the couple of us that are still waiting are in other threads I think. 

Hope you are all doing well though! :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I take it as a good thing this thread pretty much died as we all mostly got our BFP's which is awesome!!!

I'm having a little boy and just over half way!!! Over the moon :)

Hope everyone is well x


----------

